# Movie...Actor....Movie...Actor



## thejuicyone

Hopefully there isn't another thread like this one.

Basic breakdown, one poster names a movie then the next poster will name an actor from that movie and so on and so fourth. 

The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## Clonenumber47

Steve Carell


----------



## mango

*Get Smart*


----------



## mel

Bill Murray


----------



## tonynyc

Caddyshack


----------



## StarWitness

Chevy Chase


----------



## Hathor

Man Of The House


----------



## mel

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## StarWitness

No Country for Old Men


----------



## DeniseW

Josh Brolin


----------



## thejuicyone

Milk.......


----------



## moore2me

Sean Penn . . .


----------



## steve-aka

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Paquito

Phoebe Cates


----------



## Lovelyone

Fast times at Ridgemont high


----------



## Hathor

Vincent Schiavelli


----------



## cinnamitch

Ghost.....


----------



## steely

Patrick Swayze


----------



## BBW Betty

The Outsiders


----------



## steely

Ralph Macchio


----------



## bexy

The Karate Kid


----------



## KnottyOne

Pat Morita


----------



## cinnamitch

Honeymoon in Vegas


----------



## Steve

Even Cowgirls Get the Blues. Bad movie, good book.


----------



## Steve

Ah, you beat me to it. Okay. Peter Boyle.


----------



## KnottyOne

Taxi Driver


----------



## StarWitness

Jodie Foster


----------



## george83

Bugsy Malone


----------



## cinnamitch

Scott Baio


----------



## debz-aka

Foxes...evidently that answer is too short so I'm adding a few more words for this to go


----------



## shinyapple

Randy Quaid


----------



## george83

Christmas Vacation


----------



## bexy

Beverley D'Angelo


----------



## SparkGirl

*Vegas Vacation*


----------



## bexy

Chevy Chase


----------



## cinnamitch

Spies Like Us


----------



## bexy

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## shinyapple

Tommy Boy (that movie was full of BHM yumminess!)


----------



## bexy

Chris Farley


----------



## mango

*Black Sheep*


----------



## thejuicyone

David Spade


----------



## cinnamitch

Joe Dirt....


----------



## MatthewB

Adam Beach


----------



## cinnamitch

Windtalkers


----------



## KnottyOne

Nicholas Cage


----------



## tonynyc

Ghost Rider


----------



## Jon Blaze

Eva Mendes! That freaking hot cubanita. lol


----------



## bexy

Hitch ..........


----------



## steely

Will Smith


----------



## cinnamitch

Indpendence Day


----------



## bexy

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## DeniseW

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## tonynyc

Death Wish


----------



## DeniseW

Charles Bronson


----------



## cinnamitch

The Dirty Dozen


----------



## bexy

Donald Sutherland


----------



## DeniseW

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## bexy

Luke Perry


----------



## BBW Betty

8 Seconds...


----------



## shinyapple

Stephen Baldwin


----------



## BBW Betty

The Flintstones: Viva Rock Vegas


----------



## bexy

Joan Collins


----------



## cinnamitch

oops beat me to it


----------



## bexy

The Full Monty


----------



## cinnamitch

Robert Carlyle


----------



## Fascinita

_Riff-raff_


----------



## bigsexy920

WAsnt that ROcky horror picture show?


----------



## Fascinita

bigsexy920 said:


> WAsnt that ROcky horror picture show?



Well, there was a Riff Raff in TRHPS (played by Richard O'Brien, the author of the show and co-writer of the movie). But what I had in mind was _Riff-raff_, the movie by Ken Loach, starring Robert Carlyle.


----------



## tonynyc

Emer McCourt


----------



## MatthewB

_London Kills Me_


----------



## steve-aka

Fiona Shaw


----------



## mel

The Big Fish


----------



## debz-aka

mel said:


> The Big Fish



Wow! Very obscure movie reference! 

Good luck for this one: Maeliosa Stafford


----------



## steve-aka

Quigley Down Under (Ha, thank christ for IMDB)


----------



## cinnamitch

Tom Selleck


----------



## tonynyc

Mr. Baseball


----------



## cinnamitch

Dennis Haysbert


----------



## thejuicyone

Major League


----------



## shinyapple

Corbin Bernsen


----------



## debz-aka

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## steely

Robert Downey,Jr.


----------



## BBWModel

Less Than Zero


----------



## DeniseW

James Spader


----------



## steve-aka

Secretary

Characters added to get to accepted posting length - just ignore


----------



## george83

Maggie Gyllenhal


----------



## DeniseW

Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## bexy

Julia Roberts


----------



## george83

Hook

......


----------



## thejuicyone

Robin Williams


----------



## george83

Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## bexy

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Ruffie

Hmmm Mama Mia?


----------



## DeniseW

Colin Firth


----------



## bexy

Bridget Jones' Diary


----------



## thejuicyone

Renee Zellweger


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

_8 Seconds_ 

(random note - this is precisely how I organize my movies - each movie is next to another that shares at least one actor. My longest chain is about 25)


----------



## DeniseW

I googled 8 seconds and didn't see Renee's name on the list, hmmmmm. I never heard of that movie





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> _8 Seconds_
> 
> (random note - this is precisely how I organize my movies - each movie is next to another that shares at least one actor. My longest chain is about 25)


----------



## steve-aka

DeniseW said:


> I googled 8 seconds and didn't see Renee's name on the list, hmmmmm. I never heard of that movie



According to the IMDB Renee Zellweger is indeed in that movie playing a "Buckle Bunny". Seems like this was small role she did before she was famous.

At any rate, now that we've confirmed her status as actually being in 8 Seconds let's go with:

Nurse Betty


----------



## thejuicyone

Morgan Freeman


----------



## StarWitness

the Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Bob Gunton



DeniseW said:


> I googled 8 seconds and didn't see Renee's name on the list, hmmmmm. I never heard of that movie





steve-aka said:


> According to the IMDB Renee Zellweger is indeed in that movie playing a "Buckle Bunny". Seems like this was small role she did before she was famous.
> 
> At any rate, now that we've confirmed her status as actually being in 8 Seconds let's go with:
> 
> Nurse Betty



My apologies for picking a somewhat obscure role. It was one of my mother's favorite movies, and I remember recognizing her in that as a very early role for her. Will leave the obscurity to people who know movies better than I do. LoL


----------



## tonynyc

*The Shawshank Redemption*


----------



## Preston

Morgan Freeman.


----------



## tonynyc

The Dark Knight


----------



## shinyapple

Christian Bale


----------



## StarWitness

American Psycho


----------



## thejuicyone

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## cinnamitch

Legally Blonde


----------



## FaxMachine1234

Luke Wilson


----------



## cinnamitch

The Family Stone


----------



## bexy

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## thejuicyone

Failure to Launch


----------



## bexy

Matthew McConaghy


----------



## thejuicyone

Dazed and Confused


----------



## bexy

Jason London


----------



## Lovelyone

The Man in the Moon


----------



## DeniseW

Sam Waterston


----------



## Preston

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Paquito

Mia Farrow


----------



## bexy

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## mel

Ruth Gordon


----------



## bexy

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## tonynyc

Beverly D'Angelo


----------



## cinnamitch

Coal Miner's Daughter.


----------



## shinyapple

Sissy Spacek


----------



## Paquito

Carrie.

(Title's too short)


----------



## Ruffie

Sissy Spacek (not sure of the spelling)


----------



## Scorsese86

Badlands (what a great movie that is!)


----------



## george83

Martin Sheen


----------



## Scorsese86

Apocalypse Now:bow:


----------



## george83

Robert Duvall


----------



## Scorsese86

Network

btw... avatar pic: cool!


----------



## george83

Faye Dunaway


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

THree days of the Condor


----------



## Preston

Max Von Sydow


----------



## george83

Rush Hour 3


----------



## tonynyc

Yvan Attal


----------



## steve-aka

Munich

aljdflasdjfldsfld


----------



## thejuicyone

Eric Bana ...


----------



## tonynyc

"The Hulk"


----------



## steve-aka

Lou Ferrigno


----------



## Tau

Barbarella


----------



## steve-aka

Anita Pallenberg


----------



## thejuicyone

Chéri (That was a difficult one)


----------



## george83

Kathy Bates


----------



## thejuicyone

Misery! ..


----------



## george83

James Caan


----------



## thejuicyone

Elf ......


----------



## george83

Will Ferrell


----------



## steve-aka

Zoolander

white textual filler


----------



## mel

Owen Wilson


----------



## steely

Marley and Me.


----------



## bexy

Kathleen Turner


----------



## steely

Peggy Sue Got Married


----------



## mel

Nicolas Cage


----------



## steve-aka

Vampire's Kiss


----------



## tonynyc

Jennifer Beals


----------



## steve-aka

The Bride

filler


----------



## bexy

Timothy Spall


----------



## cinnamitch

Enchanted..


----------



## bexy

Amy Adams ....


----------



## george83

Sunshine Cleaning


----------



## tonynyc

Paul Dooley


----------



## george83

Hairspray (2007)


----------



## tonynyc

Christopher Walken


----------



## BBWModel

Dodgeball


----------



## steve-aka

Gary Cole

Filler


----------



## george83

In The Line Of Fire


----------



## BBWModel

Clint Eastwood


----------



## DeniseW

Dirty Harry


----------



## tonynyc

Harry Guardino


----------



## steve-aka

Rollercoaster


----------



## moore2me

Henry Fonda


----------



## debz-aka

Richard Widmark


----------



## MatthewB

_Kiss of Death_


----------



## steely

David Caruso


----------



## thejuicyone

An Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## steely

Debra Winger


----------



## BBWModel

E.T.


----------



## mel

Drew Barrymore


----------



## BBWModel

50 First Dates


----------



## MatthewB

Kevin James


----------



## DeniseW

I Now Pronounce you Chuck and Larry


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Steve Buscemi


----------



## Tanuki

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## mango

*Chris Penn*


----------



## thejuicyone

Footloose...


----------



## shinyapple

To Wong Foo, Thanks For Everything, Julie Newmar


----------



## shinyapple

Ooops! Someone beat me to the punch.


Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## cinnamitch

oops you beat me


----------



## steely

Honeymoon In Vegas


----------



## swamptoad

Nicholas Cage


----------



## thejuicyone

Conair.....


----------



## swamptoad

John Malkovich


----------



## thejuicyone

Burn After Reading


----------



## BBWTexan

Frances McDormand


----------



## steely

Fargo......


----------



## DeniseW

William H Macy


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

_Wild Hogs ....._


----------



## bexy

Tim Allen ...


----------



## DeniseW

The Santa Clause


----------



## bexy

Judge Reinhold


----------



## george83

Beverley Hills Cop


----------



## DeniseW

John Ashton


----------



## MatthewB

_Midnight Run_


----------



## tonynyc

Dennis Farina


----------



## steve-aka

Thief

Filler


----------



## george83

Willie Nelson


----------



## steve-aka

Half Baked


----------



## thejuicyone

Dave Chappelle


----------



## george83

Robin Hood: Men In Tights


----------



## mel

Dom DeLuise


----------



## steve-aka

Silent Movie


----------



## moore2me

(Not fast enough - withdrawn)


----------



## MatthewB

Mel Brooks


----------



## steve-aka

History of the World, Part I


----------



## DeniseW

Blazing Saddles


----------



## steve-aka

Slim Pickens


----------



## mel

Rocky Mountain


----------



## tonynyc

Errol Flynn


----------



## MatthewB

_The Adventures of Robin Hood_


----------



## steve-aka

Claude Rains


----------



## george83

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington


----------



## steve-aka

jean arthur


----------



## george83

A Foreign Affair


----------



## MatthewB

Marlene Dietrich


----------



## steve-aka

Touch of Evil


----------



## thejuicyone

Charlton Heston


----------



## mel

The Ten Commandments


----------



## thejuicyone

Vincent Price (this thread has taken a turn to yester-year)


----------



## mango

*Edward Scissorhands*


----------



## swamptoad

Wynona Ryder


----------



## steely

Little Women


----------



## debz-aka

Susan Sarandon


----------



## bexy

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Fascinita

Tim Curry ...


----------



## bexy

The Worst Witch


----------



## steve-aka

bexy said:


> The Worst Witch



Are TV movies allowed? Regardless:

Diana Rigg


----------



## tonynyc

Theater of Blood


----------



## steve-aka

Well, we could go Vincent Price again but he was just mentioned about ten posts ago so I will go instead with:

Robert Morley


----------



## tonynyc

The African Queen


----------



## StarWitness

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## tonynyc

Angels with Dirty Faces (1938)


----------



## steve-aka

George Bancroft


----------



## comaseason

Mr. Deeds Goes To Town


----------



## steve-aka

Lionel Stander


----------



## tonynyc

Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## steve-aka

Jack Elam

Filler


----------



## tonynyc

The Man from Laramie


----------



## steve-aka

Donald Crisp


----------



## tonynyc

Pollyanna (1960)


----------



## steve-aka

Karl Malden (r.i.p.)


----------



## comaseason

Nuts........


----------



## steve-aka

Eli Wallach


----------



## BBW Betty

The Magnificent 7


----------



## comaseason

James Coburn


----------



## steve-aka

Candy

filler


----------



## thejuicyone

Marlon Brando


----------



## comaseason

The Island of Dr. Moreau:doh:


----------



## steve-aka

David Thewlis


----------



## comaseason

Total Eclipse


----------



## steve-aka

Christopher Chaplin


----------



## tonynyc

Far from China


----------



## steve-aka

Marianne Faithfull


----------



## comaseason

Hamlet ('69)


----------



## steve-aka

Nicol Williamson


----------



## thejuicyone

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## comaseason

Exorcist III (Nicol Williamson)

*or*

The Road to Wellville (Anthony Hopkins)


----------



## steve-aka

I'll go with Road to Wellville so I can say:

Camryn Manheim

'cause she's plump.


----------



## shinyapple

Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion


----------



## Paquito

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## george83

Analyze This


----------



## Ruffie

Billy Crystal


----------



## swamptoad

City Slickers


----------



## BBW Betty

Jack Palance


----------



## swamptoad

Batman (1989 Tim Burton)


----------



## comaseason

Jerry (i?) Hall...


----------



## Scorsese86

Freejack

...and I think it's Jerry.


----------



## comaseason

Amanda Plummer


----------



## Scorsese86

The Fisher King


----------



## bexy

Robin Williams


----------



## DeniseW

Moscow on the Hudson


----------



## comaseason

Elya Baskin


----------



## tonynyc

Air Force One


----------



## bexy

Harrison Ford


----------



## steve-aka

Apocalypse Now!


----------



## NoraBadora

Martin Sheen


----------



## steve-aka

The Dead Zone


----------



## Scorsese86

Christopher Walken


----------



## george83

Sleepy Hallow


----------



## comaseason

Michael Gambon


----------



## bexy

Harry Potter and The Order of the Phoenix


----------



## BBWModel

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## StarWitness

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## MatthewB

Gary Oldman


----------



## steve-aka

Gary Oldman


----------



## comaseason

Hahaha... I was just going to post Gary Oldman too.

One of my faves.


----------



## Scorsese86

Sid & Nancy


----------



## StarWitness

Courtney Love


----------



## comaseason

People vs. Larry Flynt


----------



## DeniseW

Crispin Glover


----------



## steve-aka

Rubin and Ed


----------



## comaseason

Howard Hesseman

_"We'd love to stand around and chat, but we gotta go sit down in the lobby, wait for the limo."_


----------



## pdesil071189

Joe Versus The Volcano!!!

??????? :happy:​


----------



## steve-aka

Ossie Davis


----------



## pdesil071189

*"The Postman"* (*1997*)​


----------



## steve-aka

pdesil071189 said:


> *"The Postman"* (*1997*)​



Hmm, looked up The Postman as well as Il Postino on the IMDB and Ossie Davis is not a member of the cast in either of those films. Not sure as to whether you understand the rules of this thread. A movie title is posted, then someone responds with an actor who was in that movie then another person responds with a different movie that actor was in and so forth...

Hope this clears up any confusion.

But, just to keep the ball rollin' I will say for The Postman:

Giovanni Ribisi


----------



## pdesil071189

I would have to Say "_Public Enemies_"


----------



## shinyapple

Stephen Dorff


----------



## thejuicyone

Blade......


----------



## pdesil071189

He played in "_World Trade Center_" (2006)


----------



## bexy

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Scorsese86

Adaptation.


----------



## comaseason

Chris Cooper


----------



## DeniseW

American Beauty


----------



## george83

Kevin Spacey


----------



## pdesil071189

_Pay It Foward_


----------



## steve-aka

James Caviezel


----------



## pdesil071189

He play Jesus in _Passion of the Christ_

_*Passion Of The Christ*_


----------



## steve-aka

Monica Bellucci


----------



## pdesil071189

Tears of the Sun (Good Movie)


----------



## steve-aka

Tom Skerritt


----------



## tonynyc

Big Bad Mama


----------



## thejuicyone

William Shatner


----------



## steve-aka

Incubus

filler


----------



## debz-aka

Eloise Hardt


----------



## steve-aka

The Night of the Iguana


----------



## comaseason

Mary Boylan


----------



## steve-aka

comaseason said:


> Mary Boylan



So many great ones to choose from here: _Bad_, _Annie Hall_, _The Exorcist_...

But I think I'll go with:

_Midnight Cowboy_


----------



## george83

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## bexy

Tootsie ..............


----------



## MatthewB

Jessica Lange


----------



## comaseason

Cape Fear (1991)


----------



## bexy

Juliette Lewis


----------



## comaseason

Kalifornia


----------



## bexy

Brad Pitt .......


----------



## steve-aka

Snatch

filler


----------



## pdesil071189

Ewen Bremner


----------



## steve-aka

Naked

filler


----------



## moore2me

David Thewlis


----------



## MatthewB

_The Big Liebowski_


----------



## StarWitness

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## pdesil071189

*Twister * as Dusty


----------



## DeniseW

Capote....


----------



## comaseason

Marshall Bell


----------



## thejuicyone

Nancy Drew


----------



## steve-aka

Pat Carroll


----------



## Scorsese86

Songcatcher


----------



## steely

Aiden Quinn


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

steely said:


> Aiden Quinn


Reckless (as Johnny Rourke)


----------



## Scorsese86

Daryl Hannah


----------



## bexy

Kill Bill Vol 1


----------



## george83

David Carradine


----------



## Scorsese86

The Serpent's Egg


----------



## george83

Liv Ullmann


----------



## comaseason

The Wild Duck


----------



## moore2me

Jeremy Irons


----------



## shinyapple

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## StarWitness

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## comaseason

Last Holiday


----------



## Scorsese86

Timothy Hutton


----------



## BBWModel

French Kiss


----------



## steely

Meg Ryan...


----------



## george83

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## comaseason

Bruno Kirby


----------



## rockhound225

City Slickers


----------



## BMOC

Billy Crystal


----------



## bexy

Father's Day


----------



## steely

Robin Williams


----------



## moore2me

Good Will Hunting


----------



## bexy

Ben Affleck


----------



## moore2me

Pearl Harbor


----------



## StarWitness

Cuba Gooding Jr


----------



## steve-aka

As Good as It Gets


----------



## shinyapple

Helen Hunt


----------



## StarWitness

Pay It Forward


----------



## comaseason

David Ramsey


----------



## steve-aka

A Very Brady Sequel


----------



## shinyapple

Shelley Long


----------



## moore2me

The Money Pit


----------



## comaseason

Maureen Stapleton


----------



## steve-aka

Reds

filler


----------



## Scorsese86

Gene Hackman


----------



## BBW Betty

The Quick and the Dead


----------



## shinyapple

Sharon Stone


----------



## steve-aka

Total Recall


----------



## comaseason

Michael Ironside


----------



## BBWModel

Top Gun

:happy:


----------



## shinyapple

Val Kilmer


----------



## BBWModel

Wierd Science


----------



## comaseason

Suzanne Snyder


----------



## steve-aka

Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## mel

Royal Dano


----------



## steve-aka

Johnny Guitar


----------



## Scorsese86

Ernest Borgnine:happy:


----------



## steve-aka

The Poseidon Adventure


----------



## tonynyc

Shelly Winters


----------



## steve-aka

Lolita

filler


----------



## Scorsese86

Sue Lyon (I had such a crush on her the first time I saw that movie. No worries, I was 13.)


----------



## comaseason

Arsenic and Old Lace (one of my favorites of all time!)


----------



## MatthewB

Cary Grant


----------



## steve-aka

Sinners in the Sun


----------



## debz-aka

Chester Morris


----------



## comaseason

Wagons Westward


----------



## steve-aka

George 'Gabby' Hayes


----------



## Scorsese86

Tucson Raiders


----------



## debz-aka

Robert Blake


----------



## steve-aka

In Cold Blood


----------



## Scorsese86

John Forsythe


----------



## steely

Scrooged...


----------



## Scorsese86

Robert Mitchum


----------



## steely

Cape Fear...


----------



## comaseason

Telly Savalas


----------



## george83

On Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## steve-aka

George Lazenby


----------



## moore2me

Gettysburg


----------



## steve-aka

Stephen Lang


----------



## Scorsese86

Public Enemies


----------



## tonynyc

Christian Bale


----------



## StarWitness

The Prestige


----------



## moore2me

Hugh Jackman


----------



## thejuicyone

X-Men......


----------



## comaseason

Patrick Stewart


----------



## HDANGEL15

Star Trek .


----------



## Scorsese86

HDANGEL15 said:


> Star Trek .



Erm, which one? I'm just going to assume you meant the first Star Trek with him, then, which was _Star Trek: Generations_, and therefor I can post the name of the most amazing actor ever (sort of).

WILLIAM SHATNER


----------



## BBW Betty

Miss Congeniality


----------



## comaseason

William Shatner


----------



## Scorsese86

The Intruder


----------



## comaseason

Leo Gordon


----------



## jamesdevise

Riot in Cell Block 11


----------



## debz-aka

Don Keefer


----------



## MatthewB

_Death of a Salesman_


----------



## steve-aka

Kevin McCarthy


----------



## george83

Looney Tunes: Back in Action


----------



## tonynyc

Bill Goldberg


----------



## george83

Santa's Slay


----------



## tonynyc

Robert Culp


----------



## steve-aka

Bob & Carol & Ted & Alice


----------



## george83

Elliott Gould


----------



## tonynyc

Busting (1974)


----------



## comaseason

Sid Haig
...


----------



## pdesil071189

_*Halloween*(2007)_


----------



## BBWModel

Danny Trejo


----------



## MatthewB

_Bubble Boy_


----------



## steve-aka

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## debz-aka

Citizen Ruth


----------



## Scorsese86

Burt Reynolds


----------



## BBW Betty

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## steve-aka

Paul Williams


----------



## Scorsese86

The Muppet Movie


----------



## steve-aka

Orson Welles


----------



## tonynyc

The Stranger (1946)


----------



## steve-aka

Edward G. Robinson

BTW The Stranger is a great movie!


----------



## tonynyc

steve-aka said:


> Edward G. Robinson
> 
> BTW The Stranger is a great movie!



*Soylent Green (1973)* 

yes The Stranger was a great flick - too bad the Pooch gets it... 

scary part about Soylent Green is that 2022 is just around the corner....


----------



## steve-aka

tonynyc said:


> *Soylent Green (1973)*
> 
> yes The Stranger was a great flick - too bad the Pooch gets it...
> 
> scary part about Soylent Green is that 2022 is just around the corner....



I'm glad you listed this flick. It is so underrated, predicting global warming way back in the 70s! Oh, and by the way, [SPOILER ALERT!]: "It's _PEOPLE_!"

Erm, at any rate, now back to the topic:

Chuck Connors


----------



## Scorsese86

Airplane II


----------



## tonynyc

Peter Graves


----------



## steve-aka

Stalag 17

filler


----------



## tonynyc

William Holden


----------



## steve-aka

Well, in order to stay in the Billy Wilder mode I will list one of the greatest movies of all time:

_Sunset Blvd._


----------



## tonynyc

Jack Webb

"Facts Nothing but the Facts"


----------



## steve-aka

Dark City (1950)


----------



## tonynyc

Harry Morgan


----------



## debz-aka

High Noon
Love this film!


----------



## tonynyc

debz-aka said:


> High Noon
> Love this film!



Lon Chaney Jr.

( was going to say G. Cooper -but , wanted to change things up...)
I agree Great Film - I wasn't sure if John Wayne was to be considered for this role or not....


----------



## kathynoon

The Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## tonynyc

Hunchback Notre Dame (1923) ...

*Raymond Hatton*

***wow Kathynoon - that was a tough one-plus to find an actor of that film that has a decent body of work to post from :doh:


----------



## george83

Invasion of the Saucer Men


----------



## steve-aka

Steven Terrell


----------



## tonynyc

Dragstrip Girl


----------



## steve-aka

tonynyc said:


> Dragstrip Girl



Awesome, Tony! When I looked up Steven Terrell on IMDB I was hopin' someone would list _Dragstrip Girl_ so I could post the one, the only...

...Frank Gorshin


----------



## tonynyc

*Warlock (1959)*

Excellent pick Steve - I really had to look up Frank Gorshin .. I mean as a kid I only remembered him from Variety Shows - Star Trek and Batman


----------



## steve-aka

tonynyc said:


> *Warlock (1959)*
> 
> Excellent pick Steve - I really had to look up Frank Gorshin .. I mean as a kid I only remembered him from Variety Shows - Star Trek and Batman



Wow, speaking of Star Trek, your pick leaves me open for an awesome one, Tony:

DeForest Kelley


----------



## tonynyc

Star Trek III: The Search for Spock


----------



## steve-aka

John Larroquette


----------



## tonynyc

*Twilight Zone: The Movie (1983) .... K.K.K. (Segment #1)*

*** Was hoping for "Leonard Nimoy" I would have countered with 
"Zombies of the Stratosphere" from the Commando Cody Serials and one of Nimoy's first acting jobs ( he was cast as the Evil Martian)


----------



## steve-aka

tonynyc said:


> *Twilight Zone: The Movie (1983) .... K.K.K. (Segment #1)*
> 
> *** Was hoping for "Leonard Nimoy" I would have countered with
> "Zombies of the Stratosphere" from the Commando Cody Serials and one of Nimoy's first acting jobs ( he was cast as the Evil Martian)



Oh, I blew it! However, I didn't really want to go with Nimoy or any of the other regular Trek cast so I could highlight some of the lesser knowns in the cast.

Plus, your response enables me to post:

Dick Miller!


----------



## tonynyc

*Pulp Fiction (1994)*


----------



## BBWModel

Uma Thurman

I love Pulp Fiction soooo much!!!!


----------



## Scorsese86

Even Cowgirls Get the Blues


----------



## steve-aka

Buck Henry


----------



## tonynyc

*Heaven Can Wait (1978)*


----------



## steve-aka

Jack Warden


----------



## tonynyc

From Here to Eternity (1953)


----------



## MatthewB

George Reeves


----------



## tonynyc

Gone With the Wind


----------



## jeri carmichael

Clark Gable


----------



## MatthewB

_It Happened One Night_


----------



## jeri carmichael

The King and I (1956)


----------



## tonynyc

Yul Brenner


----------



## jeri carmichael

I goofed, didn't understand the rules of the game ... sorry


----------



## jeri carmichael

The Ten Commendments


----------



## BBWModel

Charlton Heston


----------



## tonynyc

Ben Hur (1959)


----------



## MatthewB

Jack Hawkins


----------



## tonynyc

The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)


----------



## steve-aka

Alec Guinness


----------



## MatthewB

_Kind Hearts and Coronets_ 

Is it just me, or has this become the *Find the Most Obscure Movie* thread?


----------



## steve-aka

MatthewB said:


> _Kind Hearts and Coronets_



Dennis Price



MatthewB said:


> Is it just me, or has this become the *Find the Most Obscure Movie* thread?



Well, I don't think _Kind Hearts and Coronets_ is very obscure, it's a classic of British comedy. However, I admit, I strive for the unusual and in this thread. It gets boring seeing the same contemporary stuff over and over again.


----------



## MatthewB

_Oscar Wilde_



steve-aka said:


> Well, I don't think _Kind Hearts and Coronets_ is very obscure, it's a classic of British comedy. However, I admit, I strive for the unusual and in this thread. It gets boring seeing the same contemporary stuff over and over again.


Understandable, though I think some people will eventually grow frustrated having to scour the Internet for increasingly-unknown titles...


----------



## steve-aka

MatthewB said:


> _Oscar Wilde_



Robert Morley



MatthewB said:


> Understandable, though I think some people will eventually grow frustrated having to scour the Internet for increasingly-unknown titles...



True enough, but this thread does seem to manage to find its way back around to the more mainstream tastes more often than not. I just want to keep people on their toes. There's more to movies than what just came out in the past few years.


----------



## george83

Marie Antoinette (1938)


----------



## tonynyc

Joseph Schildkraut


----------



## george83

The Greatest Story Ever Told


----------



## tonynyc

george83 said:


> The Greatest Story Ever Told



*Robert Blake*

So many great actors to choose from-but, why not...


----------



## george83

Lost Highway


----------



## steve-aka

Mink Stole


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Cry-Baby...


----------



## Aust99

lemonadebrigade said:


> Cry-Baby...



Ricky Lake


----------



## BBW Betty

Babycakes (aka Big Girls Don't Cry)


----------



## swamptoad

Craig Sheffer


----------



## Scorsese86

Head Above Water


----------



## tonynyc

Harvey Keitel


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Pulp Fiction


----------



## steve-aka

Kathy Griffin


----------



## tonynyc

*The Cable Guy (1996)*

*** good one- I had to check and do some research- I only remember her TV appearences on Sitcoms and some show on Bravo...


----------



## comaseason

David Cross


----------



## thejuicyone

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## steve-aka

thejuicyone said:


> Kung Fu Panda



Michael Clarke Duncan



tonynyc said:


> *The Cable Guy (1996)*
> 
> *** good one- I had to check and do some research- I only remember her TV appearences on Sitcoms and some show on Bravo...



I gotta admit, Tony, I was hopin' someone would've posted Shakes the Clown...


----------



## Scorsese86

George and the Dragon


----------



## tonynyc

Patrick Swayze


----------



## steve-aka

Donnie Darko


----------



## tonynyc

Jake Gyllenhaal



*** Steve's mission can he eventually lead us to "Shakes the Clown"


----------



## steve-aka

tonynyc said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal
> 
> 
> 
> *** Steve's mission can he eventually lead us to "Shakes the Clown"



Well, I was hopin' somone would've gotten us there via Kathy Griffin but, alas, no...

...at any rate:

_Bubble Boy_


----------



## comaseason

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## thejuicyone

Duplex.....


----------



## steve-aka

Tracey Walter


----------



## jeri carmichael

The Manchurian Candidate (2004)


----------



## tonynyc

Meryl Streep


----------



## comaseason

Defending Your Life


----------



## tonynyc

Albert Brooks


----------



## steve-aka

Taxi Driver


----------



## BBWModel

Robert DeNiro


----------



## steve-aka

Hi, Mom

filler


----------



## tonynyc

Charles Durning


----------



## comaseason

The Hudsucker Proxy

Ya know... for kids.


----------



## george83

Tim Robbins


----------



## BBW Betty

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## george83

Morgan Freeman


----------



## BBW Betty

Bruce Almighty


----------



## george83

Jim Carrey


----------



## BBW Betty

Me, Myself & Irene


----------



## george83

Renée Zellweger


----------



## tonynyc

Cinderella Man (2005)


----------



## jeri carmichael

Bruce McGill


----------



## tonynyc

Timecop (1994)


----------



## steve-aka

Ron Silver (the poor man's Al Pacino)


----------



## tonynyc

Silkwood (1983)


----------



## steve-aka

Fred Ward

filler


----------



## tonynyc

Road Trip


*** The movie needed more Mia Amber Davis -:wubu:


----------



## steve-aka

Ethan Suplee


----------



## tonynyc

American History X


----------



## steve-aka

Stacy Keach


----------



## BBW Betty

Judge Roy Bean


----------



## jeri carmichael

Paul Newman


----------



## tonynyc

Road to Perdition


----------



## steve-aka

Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## comaseason

Last Exit to Brooklyn


----------



## Scorsese86

Jerry Orbach


----------



## Squee360

Universal Soldier


----------



## BBWModel

Kurt Russell


----------



## swamptoad

Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## Scorsese86

James Hong


----------



## debz-aka

*Blade Runner*

An all time favorite of mine.


----------



## steve-aka

M. Emmet Walsh


----------



## george83

Free Willy 2: The Adventure Home


----------



## steve-aka

Joan Lunden


----------



## tonynyc

Thank You for Smoking


*** now I've listed a comedy- the mission can eventually get to list Bobcat Goldwaithe ?????


----------



## george83

J.K. Simmons


----------



## PhatChk

Spider Man


----------



## george83

Willem Dafoe


----------



## PhatChk

The Inside Man


----------



## george83

Jodie Foster


----------



## steve-aka

Carny

filler


----------



## comaseason

Fred Ward

yeehaw.


----------



## steve-aka

Tremors

filler


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Kevin Bacon


----------



## steve-aka

Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## lemonadebrigade

John Candy


----------



## steve-aka

The Blues Brothers


----------



## george83

Pee Wee Herman


----------



## steve-aka

Nice Dreams


----------



## george83

Tommy Chong


----------



## steve-aka

After Hours


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rosanna Arquette


----------



## steve-aka

Crash (1996)


----------



## PhatChk

Movie: Joe Dirt


----------



## tonynyc

Christopher Walken


----------



## PhatChk

catch me if you can


----------



## thejuicyone

Amy Adams000


----------



## BBW Betty

Enchanted (2007)


----------



## pdesil071189

Julie Andrews (She is the Narrator)


----------



## BBW Betty

Mary Poppins


----------



## pdesil071189

Dick Van Dyke


----------



## BBW Betty

Bye Bye Birdie


----------



## Davastav

Maureen Stapleton


----------



## MatthewB

_The Money Pit_


----------



## Ernie

hmmm... ah, Tom Hanks


----------



## Davastav

Apollo 13......


----------



## northwestbbw

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Ernie

I had read this forum and Kevin bacon appears like everytime! O and Animal House is his 1st movie. So Animal House.


----------



## Davastav

The Big Picture - another cool Kevin Bacon film


----------



## pdesil071189

Fran Drescher


----------



## Davastav

Jack.......


----------



## pdesil071189

Bill Cosby


----------



## PhatChk

Ghost Dad!


----------



## pdesil071189

Kimberly Russell


----------



## Davastav

The Game....


----------



## pdesil071189

_*Sean Penn*_ plays in The Game


----------



## Davastav

Mystic River.....


----------



## thejuicyone

Tim Robbins


----------



## qwertyman173

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## BBW Betty

Bob Gunton


----------



## BlkBBWProtector

Bob Gunton was in Fracture.


----------



## Scorsese86

David Strathairn


----------



## Davastav

Movie....L.A.Confidential


----------



## BBWModel

Kim Basinger

Love that movie!!!


----------



## jeri carmichael

Blind Date


----------



## Davastav

Phil Hartman.....


----------



## comaseason

Fletch Lives


----------



## steve-aka

R. Lee Ermey


----------



## Davastav

Full Metal Jacket.....born to play that role


----------



## steve-aka

Matthew Modine


----------



## thejuicyone

Transporter 2


----------



## BBWModel

Jason Statham...who also belongs in the Hot Boy Thread! YUM!! LOL


----------



## debz-aka

The Italian Job


----------



## BBWModel

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## jeri carmichael

The Perfect Storm


----------



## steve-aka

Rusty Schwimmer


----------



## Scorsese86

Mozart and the Whale


----------



## Davastav

Gary Cole....


----------



## steve-aka

Office Space


----------



## Davastav

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## steve-aka

The Iron Giant (one of my all-time favorite movies - I just love misunderstood giant robots! ...yeah, I'm a geek)


----------



## Davastav

Cloris Leachman...


----------



## steve-aka

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Davastav

Marty Feldman


----------



## steve-aka

Slapstick (Of Another Kind)


----------



## Davastav

Jim Backus


----------



## steve-aka

Crazy Mama


----------



## Davastav

Donny Most


----------



## steve-aka

Stewardess School


----------



## Davastav

Sherman Hemsley


----------



## steve-aka

Club Fed

filler


----------



## Davastav

Karen Black


----------



## steve-aka

Five Easy Pieces


----------



## Davastav

Sally Struthers


----------



## steve-aka

The Getaway


----------



## Davastav

Slim Pickens


----------



## steve-aka

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## Davastav

James Earl Jones


----------



## pdesil071189

Field of Dreams


----------



## BBWModel

James Earl Jones


----------



## jeri carmichael

Star Wars (1977)


----------



## Scorsese86

Carrie Fisher


----------



## jeri carmichael

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Scorsese86

Bruno Kirby


----------



## BBWModel

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## steve-aka

Bruno Kirby


----------



## jeri carmichael

City Slickers


----------



## Scorsese86

Bruno Kirby

(it's going his way it seems)


----------



## steve-aka

The Godfather, Part 2


----------



## Scorsese86

Bru... no. He has had his 15 minutes for now.

Lee Strasberg


----------



## steve-aka

Scorsese86 said:


> Bru... no. He has had his 15 minutes for now.



Oh, come on, Bruno Kirby deserves more than 15 minutes!

at any rate...



Scorsese86 said:


> Lee Strasberg



_The Third Man_ (1949)


----------



## Scorsese86

steve-aka said:


> Oh, come on, Bruno Kirby deserves more than 15 minutes!



I know, he sure did deserve more than 15 minutes. He was a fine actor, that left us too early!


-
Trevor Howard


----------



## steve-aka

Scorsese86 said:


> I know, he sure did deserve more than 15 minutes. He was a fine actor, that left us too early!



He did indeed leave us too early. He was just as good in serious roles as he was in comedy. It is quite sad that he died from leukemia.



Scorsese86 said:


> Trevor Howard



_Twinky_


----------



## Scorsese86

Jack Hawkins


----------



## Davastav

Ben-Hur.....


----------



## Scorsese86

Charlton 'NRA Moses' Heston


----------



## BBWModel

The Ten Commandments


----------



## Scorsese86

Vincent Price


----------



## Davastav

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Scorsese86

Alan Arkin


----------



## Davastav

The Russians are coming, the russians are coming....


----------



## Scorsese86

Theodore Bikel


----------



## Davastav

The African Queen


----------



## BBW Betty

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## Davastav

The Lion in the Winter


----------



## Scorsese86

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Davastav

My Favorite Year


----------



## Scorsese86

Lainie Kazan


----------



## Davastav

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Scorsese86

Joey Fatone


----------



## Davastav

The Bros....


----------



## Scorsese86

Chris 'Ludacris' Bridges


----------



## Davastav

Crash.......


----------



## steve-aka

Tony Danza


----------



## tonynyc

Angels in the Outfield


----------



## Davastav

Adrien Brody


----------



## Inhibited

The Pianist


----------



## Scorsese86

Thomas Kretschmann


----------



## Davastav

Valkyrie....


----------



## qwertyman173

Kenneth Branagh (I refuse to return to Tom Cruise )


----------



## comaseason

Much Ado About Nothing


----------



## jeri carmichael

Emma Thompson


----------



## Scorsese86

The Remains of the Day


----------



## debz-aka

Christopher Reeve


----------



## comaseason

Speechless


----------



## Scorsese86

Michael Keaton


----------



## BBWModel

Batman


----------



## Jay West Coast

Jim Carey?


----------



## Scorsese86

Jay West Coast said:


> Jim Carey?



Mmm... Keaton and Carrey never did a Batman movie together.


----------



## Davastav

Lets get back on track with...Kim Basinger...


----------



## Scorsese86

The Marrying Man


----------



## Davastav

Robert Loggia....


----------



## Scorsese86

Smilla's Sense of Snow


----------



## Scorsese86

Tom Wilkinson


----------



## Inhibited

Scorsese86 said:


> Tom Wilkinson



In the bedroom


----------



## thejuicyone

Marisa Tomei


----------



## BBW Betty

What Women Want


----------



## xxeell

Mel Gibson


----------



## Inhibited

Mad Max....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tina Turner


----------



## Inhibited

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tina Turner



Whats love got to with it???

This had me stumped, had to google it. http://www.imdb.com has Tina Turner in "Whats love got to do with it" as Herself (singing voice) (also archive footage), if this doesn't count please disregard.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lawrence Fishburne (he sure did do a great Ike Turner, eh? )


----------



## BBWModel

The Matrix


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I have to give Rachel props for leading us to....Keanu Reeves :smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

Point Break (1991)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Patrick Swayze


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Patrick Swayze



*You read my mind Greenie *


*Road House(1989)*


----------



## MatthewB

Ben Gazzara


----------



## Dmitra

They All Laughed


----------



## MatthewB

Colleen Camp


----------



## debz-aka

Running with Scissors


----------



## Inhibited

debz-aka said:


> Running with Scissors



Gwyneth Paltrow......


----------



## BBW Betty

Shakespeare in Love


----------



## Scorsese86

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## Dmitra

The Tailor of Panama


----------



## Scorsese86

Brendan Gleeson


----------



## tonynyc

_Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix _


----------



## Dmitra

Alan Rickman!


----------



## tonynyc

Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street (2007)


----------



## northwestbbw

Sacha Baron Cohen


----------



## MatthewB

_Ali G in Da House_


----------



## pdesil071189

Emilio Rivera


----------



## Scorsese86

Collateral


----------



## Dmitra

Jada Pinkett Smith


----------



## Gingembre

The Matrix Reloaded (i think..!)


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart

Ray Anthony


----------



## thejuicyone

Starting this over...

White Oleander


----------



## Scorsese86

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## willowmoon

Batman Returns


----------



## CastingPearls

Michael Keaton :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

Beetlejuice


----------



## CastingPearls

Winona Ryder


----------



## Micara

Heathers

.
.
.


----------



## CastingPearls

Christian Slater


----------



## Micara

Pump Up the Volume


----------



## Gyrene

Seth Green


----------



## Micara

Gyrene said:


> Seth Green



Good call, my friend! 

My Stepmother is an Alien


----------



## Scorsese86

Jon Lovitz


----------



## BBW Betty

Rat Race...


----------



## Bron82

Rowan Atkinson


----------



## KittyKitten

Bean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdgujer148

Burt Reynolds


----------



## PamelaLois

pdgujer148 said:


> Burt Reynolds



The End
blah blah blah message too short, la la la de dah


----------



## CastingPearls

Dom DeLouise


----------



## Dani Adorable

steely said:


> Ralph Macchio



He's my 3rd cousin!

Up in the Air.


----------



## Gyrene

George Clooney


----------



## Micara

From Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## littlefairywren

Harvey Keitel


----------



## Micara

The Piano
.
.
.
.


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> The Piano
> .
> .
> .
> .



Oh, I love that movie!

Sam Neil


----------



## Scorsese86

Dean Spanley


----------



## littlefairywren

Jeremy Northam....nice


----------



## Micara

Emma

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## littlefairywren

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Gyrene

Shallow Hal


----------



## KittyKitten

Jack Black


----------



## Adamantoise

Tropic Thunder.


----------



## willowmoon

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Micara

Weird Science


----------



## PamelaLois

Micara said:


> Weird Science



Bill Paxton


----------



## willowmoon

Aliens ("That's it man, game over man, game over! What the f**k are we gonna do now?)


----------



## Micara

Michael Biehn


----------



## willowmoon

Terminator


----------



## rellis10

Arnold Schwarzenneger (dont think that's spelt right, oh well)


----------



## Adamantoise

Predator...


----------



## Scorsese86

Gov. Jesse Ventura


----------



## Micara

The Running Man


----------



## Dmitra

Maria Conchita Alonso


----------



## PamelaLois

DameQ said:


> Maria Conchita Alonso



Colors

message too short, blah blah blah blah


----------



## Bron82

Robert Duvall


----------



## littlefairywren

Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## Scorsese86

Angelina Jolie


----------



## littlefairywren

Original Sin


----------



## willowmoon

Antonio Banderas


----------



## littlefairywren

Philadelphia


----------



## Micara

Jason Robards


----------



## willowmoon

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> Something Wicked This Way Comes



That movie scared the bajeezus out of me as a kid!!!

Jonathan Pryce


----------



## littlefairywren

Ronin.......


----------



## willowmoon

Robert De Niro


----------



## spiritangel

Analyze This


----------



## Dmitra

Billy Crystal


----------



## KittyKitten

LOL, Throw Mama From the Train


----------



## willowmoon

Danny DeVito


----------



## spiritangel

matilda (hmmm wonder how many grown ups have had the torture I mean pleasure of having to watch this more times than they can count)


----------



## willowmoon

Mara Wilson


----------



## PamelaLois

willowmoon said:


> Mara Wilson



Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## KittyKitten

Robin Williams


----------



## Micara

Patch Adams


----------



## Weirdo890

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## Bron82

Red Dragon


----------



## Micara

Edward Norton


----------



## Adamantoise

Fight Club.


----------



## Bron82

Brad Pitt...


----------



## msbard90

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Micara

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Bron82

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Adamantoise

Lucy Liu...


----------



## msbard90

kung fu panda: Dustin Hoffman :smitten:

Gone in 60 Seconds: Nic Cage


----------



## PamelaLois

msbard90 said:


> kung fu panda: Dustin Hoffman :smitten:
> 
> Gone in 60 Seconds: Nic Cage



Ms Bard, the idea is someone gives a movie title, the next person gives the name of an actor in that movie, then the next names a different movie that actor was in, the next a different actor in the movie, etc etc etc. The last actress mentioned was Lucy Liu, so the proper response is a movie that Lucy Liu was in other than Kung Fu Panda


----------



## spiritangel

Charlies Angels (to help get the thread back on track )


----------



## Bron82

Drew Barrymore


----------



## spiritangel

Never been kissed


----------



## Bron82

Michael Vartan :wubu::wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

Monster In Law


----------



## Bron82

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## pdgujer148

"Anaconda"


----------



## littlefairywren

Jon Voight


----------



## Lamia

Deliverance


----------



## littlefairywren

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Scorsese86

The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## willowmoon

Dolly Parton


----------



## littlefairywren

Nine to Five


----------



## Micara

Lily Tomlin


----------



## littlefairywren

Tea with Mussolini


----------



## Scorsese86

Joan Plowright


----------



## Dmitra

The Merchant of Venice


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Kris Marshall.


----------



## Bron82

Death At A Funeral


----------



## PamelaLois

Bron82 said:


> Death At A Funeral



Matthew Macfayden


----------



## littlefairywren

Pride and Prejudice


----------



## Bron82

Kiera Knightly


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Actually


----------



## Micara

Alan Rickman :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> Alan Rickman :wubu:



I agree!!!!

Sense and Sensibility


----------



## Bron82

Tom Wilkinson


----------



## flinflam

The Patriot


----------



## pdgujer148

Chris Cooper


(Great actor. IMDB if you don't recognize the name; you'll know the face)


----------



## Bron82

Remember Me


----------



## Scorsese86

Lena Olin



pdgujer148 said:


> Chris Cooper
> 
> 
> (Great actor. IMDB if you don't recognize the name; you'll know the face)



Chris Cooper is one of the greatest actors ever... have you seen _Breach_?


----------



## daddyoh70

Scorsese86 said:


> Lena Olin



Night Falls on Manhattan


----------



## tonynyc

Ron Leibman


----------



## PamelaLois

tonynyc said:


> Ron Leibman



Phar Lap.......


----------



## Lamia

Tom Burlinson


----------



## spiritangel

The Man from Snowy River


----------



## Lamia

Kirk Douglas


----------



## pdgujer148

Tough Guys


----------



## Dmitra

Burt Lancaster


----------



## Scorsese86

1900 (or, _Novecento_, if you prefer...)


----------



## willowmoon

Gérard Depardieu


----------



## spiritangel

My Father the Hero


----------



## willowmoon

Katherine Heigl


----------



## spiritangel

27 Dresses I loove that movie (just to make my post long enough lol)


----------



## calauria

Peyton Roi List (as the young Jane)


----------



## PamelaLois

calauria said:


> Peyton Roi List (as the young Jane)



The Sorcerer's Apprentice (2010)

Just saw this the other day


----------



## littlefairywren

Alfred Molina


----------



## willowmoon

Species (from MGM)


----------



## pdgujer148

Jordan Lund 

(this is a tough reference, but I trust there are enough geeks (like me) around to catch this w/o IMDB)


----------



## Scorsese86

The American President

...and mostly every other Rob Reiner movie.
Also, I couldn't rep you more on Chris Cooper, but I adore _Matewan_, and almost everything else by John Sayles, (yes, _Silver City_ too.)


----------



## spiritangel

Wendy Malick cause she always makes me laugh


----------



## PamelaLois

spiritangel said:


> Wendy Malick



Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## spiritangel

Isla Fisher (a fellow Aussie)


----------



## adelicateflwr

willowmoon said:


> Gérard Depardieu


Tous les Matins du Monde, one of my first foreign favorites!


----------



## Micara

spiritangel said:


> Isla Fisher (a fellow Aussie)



Wedding Crashers


----------



## Jay West Coast

Micara said:


> Wedding Crashers



Vince Vaughn


----------



## Lamia

Swingers...


----------



## littlefairywren

Jon Favreau


----------



## Lamia

Rudy....,,,,,


----------



## littlefairywren

Sean Astin


----------



## Lamia

The Lord of the Rings


----------



## pdgujer148

Mother "F" Bombing... (and toast)

Christopher Lee


----------



## goatboy

Vigo Mortensen


----------



## willowmoon

Crimson Tide


----------



## littlefairywren

Denzel Washington


----------



## willowmoon

Training Day


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Training Day



Ethan Hawke

I liked that movie.


----------



## spiritangel

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Micara

Josh Charles


----------



## spiritangel

Dont Tell Mum the babysitters dead


----------



## moore2me

Christina Applegate


----------



## spiritangel

The Sweetest thing


----------



## LifeTraveller

Parker Posey


----------



## willowmoon

Scream 3 ....


----------



## Jello404

PamelaLois said:


> The Sorcerer's Apprentice (2010)
> 
> Just saw this the other day



Jay Baruchel (he was so cute and dorky.LOVE HIM.)


----------



## littlefairywren

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## CastingPearls

Hilary Swank


----------



## KittyKitten

Boys Don't Cry (and I think I know which actor/actress will be next...)


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter Sarsgaard


----------



## CastingPearls

Orphan..........


----------



## littlefairywren

CCH Pounder


----------



## CastingPearls

Avatar.........


----------



## Micara

Dileep Rao


----------



## moore2me

Drag Me To Hell


----------



## PamelaLois

Micara said:


> Dileep Rao



Drag Me To Hell


----------



## pdgujer148

PamelaLois said:


> Drag Me To Hell



My side-game from this point on is to feature character actors that I love...

David Paymer


----------



## littlefairywren

Heart and Souls


----------



## spiritangel

Robert Downey Jr


----------



## willowmoon

Less Than Zero


----------



## littlefairywren

Andrew McCarthy


----------



## spiritangel

Mannequin (such a childhood fav of mine) 


BTW on a side note Less than zero is I am sure one of the reasons I have never ever done recreation drugs I watched that probably younger than I should have been allowed to


----------



## Dmitra

James Spader :wubu:


----------



## Micara

Stargate

.
.
.
.


----------



## willowmoon

Jaye Davidson


----------



## Scorsese86

The Crying Game


----------



## Micara

Miranda Richardson


----------



## littlefairywren

The Rage in Placid Lake


----------



## PamelaLois

littlefairywren said:


> The Rage in Placid Lake



Garry McDonald


----------



## hellokitty

PamelaLois said:


> Garry McDonald





Moulin Rouge


----------



## littlefairywren

John Leguizamo


----------



## Micara

To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar


----------



## littlefairywren

Stockard Channing


----------



## CastingPearls

Grease is the word


----------



## spiritangel

Olivia Newtonn John


----------



## CastingPearls

Xanadu...............


----------



## Dmitra

Gene Kelly


----------



## CastingPearls

Singing in the Rain


----------



## spiritangel

Donald O'Conner


----------



## PamelaLois

spiritangel said:


> Donald O'Conner



Anything Goes


----------



## pdgujer148

Phil Harris
_
...look for the bear necessities, the simple bear necessities, forget about your worries and your strife..._


----------



## moore2me

The Jungle Book (thanks for the hint pd)


----------



## willowmoon

Sterling Price Holloway, Jr.


----------



## Scorsese86

Meet John Doe


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Cooper


----------



## curveyme

Hunt for Red October


----------



## PamelaLois

Stellan Skarsgard


----------



## Dmitra

Mamma Mia! _Don't judge me. _


----------



## CastingPearls

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## littlefairywren

Dear John...


----------



## willowmoon

Channing Tatum


----------



## Scorsese86

littlefairywren said:


> Gary Cooper





curveyme said:


> Hunt for Red October



Huh? Was Gary Cooper in "The Hunt for Red October"?


----------



## willowmoon

littlefairywren said:


> Gary Cooper





curveyme said:


> Hunt for Red October





Scorsese86 said:


> Huh? Was Gary Cooper in "The Hunt for Red October"?



Only in the unrated Director's Cut. There's a deleted scene where Sean Connery's character is trying to summon Gary Cooper's spirit by way of a séance (with a little help from Whoopi Goldberg, naturally). Sadly, the scene ended up on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Scorsese86

willowmoon said:


> Only in the unrated Director's Cut. There's a deleted scene where Sean Connery's character is trying to summon Gary Cooper's spirit by way of a séance (with a little help from Whoopi Goldberg, naturally). Sadly, the scene ended up on the cutting room floor.



Off course! Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Scorsese86

willowmoon said:


> Channing Tatum



Public Enemies


----------



## spiritangel

David Wenham


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> Only in the unrated Director's Cut. There's a deleted scene where Sean Connery's character is trying to summon Gary Cooper's spirit by way of a séance (with a little help from Whoopi Goldberg, naturally). Sadly, the scene ended up on the cutting room floor.



Hahahaha, I just had a laughing/coughing fit! I kept wondering how on earth Gary Cooper came back for a cameo lol. The dude is dead, and been there a loooong time too 

Now, back to normal....

300


----------



## PamelaLois

littlefairywren said:


> 300



Gerard Butler


----------



## spiritangel

Lara Croft Tomb Raider (Cradle of Life)


----------



## littlefairywren

Djimon Hounsou :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86

In America


----------



## spiritangel

Eragon ( pointless filler cause post is to short)


----------



## Dmitra

Scorsese86 said:


> In America



Samantha Morton



spiritangel said:


> Eragon ( pointless filler cause post is to short)



Jeremy Irons


----------



## rellis10

Die Hard with a Vengeance (for Jeremy Irons)


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## CastingPearls

Pulp Fiction...................


----------



## rellis10

Tim Roth (LOVE this guy!)


----------



## CastingPearls

Four Rooms (LOVE this film)


----------



## willowmoon

Madonna ....


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Truth or Dare

(not like I wanted to give the next poster an easy one or anything )


----------



## willowmoon

Warren Beatty


----------



## KittyKitten

Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## pdgujer148

Gene Wilder


----------



## spiritangel

Charlie and the CHocolate factory


----------



## willowmoon

I know you meant "Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory" ("Charlie" is the 2005 version)

sooooooooooooo......

Jack Albertson


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> I know you meant "Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory" ("Charlie" is the 2005 version)
> 
> sooooooooooooo......
> 
> Jack Albertson



oops I stand corrected I was thinking that but I honestly couldnt remember my bad :blush:


The Fox and the Hound


----------



## willowmoon

Mickey Rooney


----------



## spiritangel

Babes on Broadway


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Judy Garland :wubu:


----------



## moore2me

Meet Me In St. Louis


----------



## spiritangel

Margaret O'Brien


----------



## littlefairywren

The Secret Garden


----------



## PamelaLois

Dean Stockwell


----------



## littlefairywren

Buffalo Soldiers


----------



## pdgujer148

Scott Glenn

I could have said Ed Harris-who is equally excellent. However, Scott Glenn has been kicking ass and taking names since Altman's "Nashville".


----------



## spiritangel

Nights in Rodanthe


----------



## littlefairywren

Richard Gere


----------



## willowmoon

Runaway Bride


----------



## littlefairywren

Joan Cusack


----------



## rellis10

School of Rock


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack Black


----------



## rellis10

Mars Attacks (saw it the other day, AWFUL film)


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> Mars Attacks (saw it the other day, AWFUL film)



Glenn Close

I agree with you 100%! It was horrid!


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> Mars Attacks (saw it the other day, AWFUL film)



Aw, c'mon now! It was INTENTIONALLY bad, much like an Ed Wood flick.

Fatal Attraction


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Douglas

It was that alien sound that drove me batty....ACK! ACK! Grrrr!


----------



## willowmoon

littlefairywren said:


> Michael Douglas
> 
> It was that alien sound that drove me batty....ACK! ACK! Grrrr!



You know what? I actually have a couple of the "Mars Attacks" martian action figures with the voice chips, not to mention one of the flying saucers which has ridiculously loud sound effects!! Yep, I'm a dork -- proven yet again.

Romancing the Throne


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> You know what? I actually have a couple of the "Mars Attacks" martian action figures with the voice chips, not to mention one of the flying saucers which has ridiculously loud sound effects!! Yep, I'm a dork -- proven yet again.
> 
> Romancing the Throne



OMG, now I feel bad....I am sure they are just adorable, voice chips and all. And hey, nothing wrong with embracing your inner dorkiness :happy:

Kathleen Turner


----------



## willowmoon

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## littlefairywren

Bob Hoskins


----------



## willowmoon

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## spiritangel

Fiona Shaw


----------



## Dmitra

Persuasion (1995)


----------



## PamelaLois

DameQ said:


> Persuasion (1995)



Ciaran Hinds


----------



## Bron82

Phantom of the Opera (2004)


----------



## pdgujer148

Ciarán Hinds 

[Incredible actor!]


----------



## PamelaLois

pdgujer148 said:


> Ciarán Hinds
> 
> [Incredible actor!]



I already gave Ciaran Hinds two posts ago, which brought up Phantom of the Opera, so you can't use him again, got to come up with someone else.


----------



## Bron82

PamelaLois said:


> I already gave Ciaran Hinds two posts ago, which brought up Phantom of the Opera, so you can't use him again, got to come up with someone else.



Patrick Wilson


----------



## pdgujer148

Watchmen (2009) 



> I already gave Ciaran Hinds two posts ago, which brought up Phantom of the Opera, so you can't use him again, got to come up with someone else.



You expect me to read the previous post. You must be mad!


----------



## willowmoon

Jackie Earle Haley


----------



## littlefairywren

Shutter Island


----------



## willowmoon

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## littlefairywren

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## spiritangel

Tom Hanks How cute did he used to be?


----------



## willowmoon

The Money Pit


----------



## spiritangel

Shelly Long


----------



## Dmitra

Hello Again


----------



## littlefairywren

Gabriel Byrne


----------



## Micara

The Usual Suspects


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> The Usual Suspects



Excellent movie!!!

Kevin Spacey


----------



## Gyrene

... K-Pax ...


----------



## willowmoon

Alfre Woodard


----------



## littlefairywren

Passion Fish


----------



## willowmoon

Angela Bassett


----------



## PamelaLois

What's Love Got To Do With It


----------



## willowmoon

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## spiritangel

The Matrix


----------



## littlefairywren

Keanu Reeves


----------



## spiritangel

Bill and teds excellent adventures


----------



## Micara

George Carlin


----------



## willowmoon

Jay And Silent Bob Strike Back

(Welcome back, Micara!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Ben Affleck


----------



## Micara

willowmoon said:


> (Welcome back, Micara!)



Thanks! 

And for my answer....

Dazed and Confused


----------



## KittyKitten

Matthew McConaughey :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

Fools Gold (omg so hard to choose one movie lol)


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> Fools Gold (omg so hard to choose one movie lol)



Did anyone even pay to see this movie when it was in the theater? 

Anyhoo .... 

Kate Hudson.


----------



## Micara

200 Cigarettes


----------



## PamelaLois

Dave Chappelle


----------



## Dmitra

Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Mel Brooks


----------



## BBW Betty

Spaceballs


----------



## PamelaLois

Rick Moranis


----------



## CastingPearls

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## spiritangel

Steve Martin


----------



## Micara

The Jerk

-
-
-


----------



## littlefairywren

M. Emmet Walsh


----------



## Adamantoise

Wild Wild West.


----------



## littlefairywren

Will Smith


----------



## Adamantoise

Enemy Of The State (very cool film).


----------



## littlefairywren

Gene Hackman


----------



## Adamantoise

Unforgiven.


----------



## PamelaLois

Saul Rubinek


----------



## pdgujer148

True Romance


----------



## willowmoon

Christian Slater


----------



## littlefairywren

Bed of Roses


----------



## spiritangel

Mary Stewart Masterson


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Bad Girls from 1994 I believe.


----------



## littlefairywren

Madeleine Stowe


----------



## willowmoon

The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## littlefairywren

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## spiritangel

My Left Foot


----------



## willowmoon

Brenda Fricker


----------



## curveyme

Moll Flanders


----------



## CastingPearls

Robin Wright


----------



## spiritangel

The Princess Bride (her first movie)


----------



## CastingPearls

Billy Crystal


----------



## littlefairywren

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## CastingPearls

Meg Ryan....................


----------



## spiritangel

The Women (ignore pointless filler)


----------



## Micara

Bette Midler


----------



## CastingPearls

Ruthless People


----------



## Micara

God, I love that movie!!!

Bill Pullman


----------



## littlefairywren

Sibling Rivalry


----------



## pdgujer148

Sam Elliott


----------



## Dmitra

Mask.................................................


----------



## Micara

Laura Dern...


----------



## willowmoon

Jurassic Park


----------



## spiritangel

Arianna Richards


----------



## Micara

Angus


.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Nas80

Kevin Connolly


----------



## Micara

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## PamelaLois

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Micara

Blade

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## CastingPearls

A Star is Born


----------



## Weirdo890

Judy Garland


----------



## Micara

Meet Me in St. Louis


This goes for you, Eric!


----------



## Weirdo890

Mary Astor

I will be sure to do that babe!


----------



## Micara

The Maltese Falcon


----------



## Weirdo890

Sydney Greenstreet


----------



## littlefairywren

Casablanca


----------



## Weirdo890

Peter Lorre


----------



## littlefairywren

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea


----------



## pdgujer148

Frankie Avalon (Just to make it easy to get back to the 21st Century...I could have thrown Frank Slade at ya, but, then, where would we be?)


----------



## spiritangel

Beach Blanket Bingo


----------



## littlefairywren

Don Rickles.....will someone, please get us out of this time warp lol


----------



## Micara

Gladly!

Toy Story


----------



## spiritangel

Tim Allen (grrr to short and sorry first frankie avalon that popped into my head)


----------



## littlefairywren

The Santa Clause


----------



## spiritangel

David Krumholtz


----------



## littlefairywren

The Mexican


----------



## spiritangel

Brad Pitt (lalalala)


----------



## littlefairywren

Legends of the Fall


----------



## willowmoon

Aidan Quinn


----------



## littlefairywren

Practical Magic


----------



## spiritangel

Sandra Bullock


----------



## CastingPearls

The Blind Side


----------



## Dmitra

Kathy Bates


----------



## bigsexy920

Waterboy !!!!


----------



## isamarie69

Henry Winkler


----------



## PamelaLois

The Lords of Flatbush


----------



## pdgujer148

Sylvester Stallone

(Next time though, It'll be Perry King)


----------



## Micara

Cliffhanger


----------



## littlefairywren

John Lithgow


----------



## willowmoon

Footloose ....


----------



## MissStacie

Dermot Mulroney :blush::smitten::wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

My Best Friends Wedding


----------



## HappyFA75

willowmoon said:


> Footloose ....



Mr. Kevin Bacon.

Dude, what is up with your hair. It looks very discotheque. I kind of like it! 

A Night At The Roxbury


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> My Best Friends Wedding



Little bit wonky and out of alignment...lol.
So back to following the list....

Rupert Everett


----------



## PamelaLois

The Madness of King George


----------



## littlefairywren

Helen Mirren


----------



## pdgujer148

Savage Messiah


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Gough


----------



## Robert69

Batman Returns


----------



## CastingPearls

Michael Keaton (drool)


----------



## Micara

Beetlejuice


----------



## CastingPearls

Catherine O'Hara


----------



## littlefairywren

Best in Show


----------



## CastingPearls

Parker Posey


----------



## littlefairywren

Laws of Attraction


----------



## Robert69

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Dmitra

The Lawnmower Man


----------



## pdgujer148

Jeff "Lapidus" Fahey


----------



## littlefairywren

Detour....


----------



## PamelaLois

James Russo


----------



## willowmoon

Donnie Brasco


----------



## BMOC

Michael Madsen


----------



## Micara

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## phoenix92901

Harvey Keitel


----------



## littlefairywren

The Piano....


----------



## Micara

Anna Paquin


----------



## PamelaLois

X-Men................


----------



## moore2me

Hugh Jackman


----------



## knives

paperback heros


----------



## Micara

Claudia Karvan


----------



## spiritangel

Dating the enemy


----------



## littlefairywren

Guy Pearce


----------



## Micara

L.A. Confidential


----------



## rellis10

Danny DeVito


----------



## BMOC

Drowning Mona


----------



## PamelaLois

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## mel

Halloween (and the original is one of my all time fav's)


----------



## Dmitra

P.J. Soles


----------



## PamelaLois

Private Benjamin


----------



## CastingPearls

Armand Assante


----------



## littlefairywren

American Gangster


----------



## mel

josh brolin


----------



## Micara

Into the Blue


----------



## littlefairywren

Paul Walker


----------



## Micara

Joyride

(Filler: love this movie!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Steve Zahn


----------



## Micara

Riding in Cars With Boys


----------



## spiritangel

Adam Garcia


----------



## littlefairywren

Love's Brother


----------



## Dmitra

Eleanor Bron (she's so awesome my use of imdb is forgiven, right? lol)


----------



## PamelaLois

Black Beauty


----------



## moore2me

Black Beauty was played by a Quarter Horse stallion named *Docs Keepin Time*


----------



## littlefairywren

The Horse Whisperer


----------



## willowmoon

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## rellis10

Iron Man 2


----------



## spiritangel

Robert Downey Jr


----------



## rellis10

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## moore2me

Jude Law :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Dmitra

Alfie...................................................


----------



## littlefairywren

Omar Epps....


----------



## PamelaLois

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## littlefairywren

Marlon Wayans


----------



## moore2me

White Chicks


----------



## littlefairywren

Terry Crews


----------



## willowmoon

The Expendables (_coming soon!_)


----------



## rellis10

Sooooo many to choose from.......


.....Dolph Lundgren


----------



## Dmitra

Masters of the Universe


----------



## willowmoon

Frank Langella


----------



## CastingPearls

Lolita (1997)


----------



## Micara

Jeremy Irons

of the sexy voice! :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## Micara

John Malkovich


----------



## PamelaLois

The Killing Fields


----------



## Dmitra

Sam Waterson


----------



## Micara

Serial Mom


----------



## PamelaLois

Capricorn One (no IMDB needed!) I love this movie and Sam Waterston


----------



## Dmitra

James Brolin


----------



## willowmoon

Planet Terror


----------



## PamelaLois

willowmoon said:


> Planet Terror



Do you perhaps mean Josh Brolin? I don't remember James Brolin in this movie, so I checked IMDB and he is not credited, but Josh Brolin is.


----------



## moore2me

(Redo)
Capricorn One to James Brolin 
James Brolin was in The Amityville Horror

So, now the last movie is *The Amityville Horror*


----------



## littlefairywren

Rod Steiger


----------



## Dmitra

Oklahoma!......................


----------



## spiritangel

Shirley Jones


----------



## littlefairywren

The Courtship of Eddie's Father


----------



## PamelaLois

Ronny Howard


----------



## moore2me

American Graffiti


----------



## littlefairywren

Harrison Ford


----------



## CastingPearls

Blade Runner........................


----------



## Dmitra

Rutger Hauer


----------



## littlefairywren

Ladyhawke....


----------



## willowmoon

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## littlefairywren

I Am Sam....


----------



## Scorsese86

Dakota Fanning

(please, don't mention any _Twilight_-film)


----------



## HappyFA75

Scorsese86 said:


> Dakota Fanning
> 
> (please, don't mention any _Twilight_-film)



Movie PUSH!!

Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## CastingPearls

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Micara

John C. Reilly


----------



## CastingPearls

Chicago.........................


----------



## HappyFA75

CastingPearls said:


> Chicago.........................



Queen Latifah. <------ HORRIBLE Actor!!!!


----------



## Scorsese86

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## HappyFA75

Scorsese86 said:


> Stranger Than Fiction



Will Ferrell. That movie was kinda funny.


----------



## willowmoon

Land of the Lost (2009)


----------



## HappyFA75

willowmoon said:


> Land of the Lost (2009)



Danny McBride!


----------



## spiritangel

Pineapple Express


----------



## Dmitra

Jammmes Franco


----------



## littlefairywren

Milk......


----------



## Scorsese86

Alison Pill


----------



## Micara

Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen


----------



## littlefairywren

Glenne Headly


----------



## Scorsese86

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## spiritangel

Michael Cain


----------



## Dmitra

Educating Rita


----------



## littlefairywren

Julie Walters


----------



## spiritangel

Harry Potter (omg wich one to choose lol she is in all of them) and the ............

Prisoner of Azkaban (cause the book is one of my fav ones)


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Oldman


----------



## Scorsese86

The Contender


----------



## littlefairywren

Joan Allen


----------



## Micara

Pleasantville


----------



## rellis10

William H Macy


----------



## CastingPearls

Fargo..............................


----------



## rellis10

Steve Buscemi (spelling?)


----------



## CastingPearls

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## rellis10

Harvey Keitel (spelling again?)


----------



## PamelaLois

Harvey Keitel


----------



## Scorsese86

Smoke (amazing movie, but don't watch if you plan on quitting smoking)


----------



## Micara

William Hurt


----------



## rellis10

A History Of Violence


----------



## willowmoon

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## Micara

Daylight

.
.
.


----------



## moore2me

Sly Stallone


----------



## littlefairywren

Cliffhanger


----------



## PamelaLois

John Lithgow


----------



## littlefairywren

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## spiritangel

Don Ameche


----------



## Micara

Cocoon ....


----------



## Scorsese86

Who else but... Wilford Brimley


----------



## littlefairywren

In & Out....


----------



## Micara

Bob Newhart


----------



## littlefairywren

Elf ..............


----------



## spiritangel

Eddie Murphy (can I say I just had 5 names rush into my head at once and it was hard to choose just one)


----------



## Micara

Coming to America


----------



## spiritangel

Arsenio Hall


----------



## Scorsese86

Amazon Women on the Moon (a true guilty pleasure)


----------



## spiritangel

Phil Hartman


----------



## littlefairywren

Small Soldiers


----------



## Dmitra

Ann Magnuson


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Making Mr. Right


----------



## PamelaLois

John Malkovich (We've come full circle)


----------



## spiritangel

Being John Malkovich


----------



## Micara

John Cusack!


----------



## spiritangel

High Fidelity


----------



## littlefairywren

Tim Robbins


----------



## Dmitra

Bull Durham


----------



## littlefairywren

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Micara

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## spiritangel

Tim Curry love that man hes so funny


----------



## Dmitra

Clue

(Hey, Curry and Lee Ving in the same movie? Rowr. }:>)


----------



## BBW Betty

Madeline Kahn (sp?)


----------



## CastingPearls

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Adamantoise

Gene Wilder.


----------



## CastingPearls

Young Frankenstein


----------



## HappyFA75

CastingPearls said:


> Young Frankenstein



PETER BOYLE!!! 







btw, I look like Peter Boyle.  Good one, CastingPearls!!!

".. Do you also say.. FrO-drick? FrO-drick Frahnkensteen?"
"Oh, its pronounced, Eye-gore." 






Dun-Dun-DUNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And, at 9 seconds.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plWnm7UpsXk


----------



## littlefairywren

Monster's Ball


----------



## CastingPearls

Halle Berry


----------



## spiritangel

X-Men she rocks the white hair


----------



## Dmitra

James Marsden (whom a certain Dim-ster resembles)


----------



## spiritangel

Hairspray and might I say yummm lol


----------



## littlefairywren

John Travolta


----------



## Fox

Old Dogs....


----------



## littlefairywren

Robin Williams


----------



## spiritangel

Patch Adams


----------



## pdgujer148

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## spiritangel

The Boat that Rocked


----------



## rellis10

Nick Frost....I think


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> Nick Frost....I think



I love Nick Frost....he is sooo cute!

Hot Fuzz


----------



## rellis10

Timothy Dalton


----------



## littlefairywren

American Outlaws


----------



## Scorsese86

Colin Farrell


----------



## rellis10

Alexander (damn you character limit)


----------



## Amaranthine

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Micara

Hackers ....


----------



## Dmitra

Penn Jillette yay!


----------



## PamelaLois

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## spiritangel

Christina Ricci


----------



## Micara

Mermaids ....


----------



## spiritangel

Winona Ryder


----------



## littlefairywren

How to Make an American Quilt


----------



## Scorsese86

Rip Torn (I adore this man)


----------



## spiritangel

Bee Movie (too cute)


----------



## Scorsese86

John Goodman


----------



## spiritangel

Jungle Book 2 (voice of Balloo not as good as the first but he did make the movie worth watching)


----------



## Scorsese86

John Rhys-Davies


----------



## littlefairywren

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## HappyFA75

littlefairywren said:


> Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade



Harrison Ford!


----------



## Micara

The Fugitive


----------



## Dmitra

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## CastingPearls

Men in Black


----------



## Micara

Vincent D'Onofrio


----------



## littlefairywren

Dying Young


----------



## willowmoon

Julia Roberts (ugh)


----------



## littlefairywren

Duplicity....


----------



## spiritangel

Clive Owen


----------



## littlefairywren

Children of Men


----------



## PamelaLois

Julianne Moore


----------



## HappyFA75

PamelaLois said:


> Julianne Moore



NEXT!


----------



## CastingPearls

Julianne Moore


----------



## PamelaLois

CastingPearls said:


> Julianne Moore


 HappyFA75 picked Next because I said Julianne Moore, so you have to pick someone else! Can't get locked into an endless Julianne Moore loop, you know, we would be lost forever in a time-space vortex


----------



## CastingPearls

Jessica Biel


----------



## Micara

I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry


----------



## AuntHen

Adam Sandler


----------



## Dmitra

Bedtime Stories


----------



## littlefairywren

Guy Pearce


----------



## moore2me

The Hurt Locker


----------



## Weirdo890

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## Micara

Since I got skipped again, I'll just edit this out.


----------



## PamelaLois

Harry Potter and Goblet of Fire


----------



## Weirdo890

Maggie Smith


----------



## littlefairywren

A Room With a View


----------



## Dmitra

Simon Callow


----------



## littlefairywren

Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## spiritangel

Hugh Grant (pre empting the too short lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Actually


----------



## spiritangel

Colin Firth ( ahh wet white shirt anyone?)


----------



## Scorsese86

Shakespeare in Love


----------



## littlefairywren

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## spiritangel

intolerable cruelty


----------



## PamelaLois

Edward Herrman


----------



## spiritangel

The Lost Boys


----------



## CastingPearls

Keifer Sutherland


----------



## MaxArden

A Time to Kill


----------



## CastingPearls

Sandra Bullock


----------



## spiritangel

two Weeks notice


----------



## Dmitra

Robert Klein


----------



## PamelaLois

OK, lets hop into the Wayback Machine for...........


The Owl and the Pussycat






Yes, I'm old


----------



## littlefairywren

George Segal


----------



## Scorsese86

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## littlefairywren

Richard Burton


----------



## Scorsese86

The Longest Day


----------



## littlefairywren

Sean Connery


----------



## Scorsese86

Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## littlefairywren

Albert Finney


----------



## Scorsese86

Two for the Road


----------



## littlefairywren

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## CastingPearls

My Fair Lady


----------



## Dmitra

Jeremy Brett


----------



## HappyFA75

CastingPearls said:


> Julianne Moore



Nicolas Cage


----------



## littlefairywren

Dmitra said:


> Jeremy Brett



Moll Flanders


----------



## HappyFA75

PamelaLois said:


> HappyFA75 picked Next because I said Julianne Moore, so you have to pick someone else! Can't get locked into an endless Julianne Moore loop, you know, we would be lost forever in a time-space vortex



Nooo! Not the Vortex, Chief Homer! "Dont have a cow, Man!" 

CastingPearls said Jessica Biel, so I say The A-Team!!!

The A-Team


----------



## littlefairywren

HappyFA75 said:


> Nooo! Not the Vortex, Chief Homer! "Dont have a cow, Man!"
> 
> CastingPearls said Jessica Biel, so I say The A-Team!!!
> 
> The A-Team



And I say, you're supposed to follow some kind of order lol....I think quirky is putting it mildy


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Moll Flanders


Robin Wright Penn


----------



## PamelaLois

The Princess Bride


----------



## CastingPearls

Billy Crystal


----------



## Micara

Forget Paris


----------



## spiritangel

Carrie Fisher


----------



## CastingPearls

Star Wars.....................


----------



## Dmitra

Alec Guiness


----------



## PamelaLois

Doctor Zhivago


----------



## AuntHen

Omar Sharif (sp?)


----------



## CastingPearls

Funny Girl


----------



## AuntHen

Babs (aka Barbara Streisand)


----------



## CastingPearls

On a Clear Day You Can See Forever


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack Nicholson


----------



## spiritangel

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## littlefairywren

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## willowmoon

Batman Returns


----------



## littlefairywren

Christopher Walken


----------



## rellis10

Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead


----------



## littlefairywren

Steve Buscemi :bow:


----------



## rellis10

Fargo (argh character limit!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Frances McDormand


----------



## spiritangel

Mrs Pettigrew lives for a Day


----------



## Dmitra

Amy Adams.............................


----------



## Scorsese86

Doubt (I love this movie)


----------



## CastingPearls

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## sfpaul

Magnolia...


----------



## spiritangel

meh tom cruise


----------



## rellis10

Rainman (argh character limit again!)


----------



## spiritangel

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> Dustin Hoffman



Marathon Man


----------



## HappyFA75

rellis10 said:


> Marathon Man



RAIN MAN!!!!

Tom Cruise


----------



## rellis10

HappyFA75 said:


> RAIN MAN!!!!
> 
> Tom Cruise



That's not a right answer dude...you have to name an actor from Marathon Man


----------



## Micara

rellis10 said:


> That's not a right answer dude...you have to name an actor from Marathon Man



Allow me!

Roy Scheider


----------



## rellis10

Duh duh....


Duh duh...



Duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh....



Ok, the JAWS music doesnt work well when you try and write it


----------



## CastingPearls

Richard Dreyfus


----------



## rellis10

Tin Men (i think, i only caught this one in passing)


----------



## littlefairywren

Danny DeVito


----------



## CastingPearls

Ruthless People


----------



## HappyFA75

rellis10 said:


> That's not a right answer dude...you have to name an actor from Marathon Man



Oh. Thank you, Halifaxian Rellis! 

Me answer is Laurence Olivier.


----------



## AuntHen

Bette Midler


----------



## HappyFA75

rellis10 said:


> Duh duh....
> 
> 
> Duh duh...
> 
> 
> 
> Duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh....
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the JAWS music doesnt work well when you try and write it



JAWS, you say? PLEASE check this out. YOU WILL THANK ME!!!!!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO97PPg7zpE&feature=related (Other versions are.. Fail.)


----------



## littlefairywren

The First Wives Club


----------



## AuntHen

Stockard Channing



1 more post and I hit 1000! Woo! hahhaa


----------



## littlefairywren

Heartburn.....


Go for it, B!!!


----------



## PamelaLois

Meryl Streep


----------



## littlefairywren

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## CastingPearls

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Sasquatch!

Ella Enchanted


----------



## spiritangel

Ella Enchanted


----------



## littlefairywren

Hugh Dancy


----------



## spiritangel

confessions of a shopaholic


and snap Sassy we both posted same answer same time almost lol


----------



## Micara

Isla Fisher


----------



## Scorsese86

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Sasquatch!

Vince Vaughn


----------



## spiritangel

Dodgeball (curse you typinng minimum)


----------



## rellis10

HappyFA75 said:


> JAWS, you say? PLEASE check this out. YOU WILL THANK ME!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO97PPg7zpE&feature=related (Other versions are.. Fail.)



FOR GOD SAKE MAN! READ THE RULES! Before somebody takes a hatchett to you 


Back on topic....

Ben Stiller


----------



## Scorsese86

The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> The Royal Tenenbaums



Gene Hackman


----------



## littlefairywren

Crimson Tide


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Crimson Tide



James Gandolfini


----------



## littlefairywren

All the King's Men


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> All the King's Men



Jackie Earl Haley


----------



## littlefairywren

Shutter Island


----------



## rellis10

Ben Kingsley


----------



## littlefairywren

House of Sand and Fog


----------



## Sasquatch!

Sandy Fogson? *shifty eyes*


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Sandy Fogson? *shifty eyes*



I see what you did there 

Proper answer...Jennifer Connelly (thanks IMDB )


----------



## littlefairywren

LOL....Sandy Fogson!? I'm watching you Sassy 

Blood Diamond


----------



## Sasquatch!

Leonardo DiCaprio

*does sexy dance for LFW*


----------



## littlefairywren

The Departed

Oh my, you cheeky devil YOU!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Scorsese86

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (my all-time favorite film)


----------



## Micara

Brad Dourif


----------



## Aswani

"Jungle Fever"


----------



## Dmitra

Annabella Sciorra


----------



## littlefairywren

What Dreams May Come


----------



## AuntHen

Robin Williams


----------



## CastingPearls

The Fisher King


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> The Fisher King



Jeff Bridges


----------



## CastingPearls

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## spiritangel

Barbra Streisand


----------



## CastingPearls

Yentl oy vey


----------



## littlefairywren

Mandy Patinkin (sp?)


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Princess Bride!

My Name is Sasquatch! Montoya.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Cary Elwes


----------



## littlefairywren

Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## Dmitra

Roger Rees


----------



## littlefairywren

A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## PamelaLois

Kevin Kline


----------



## littlefairywren

Life as a House


----------



## Scorsese86

Mary Steenburgen


----------



## spiritangel

Step Brothers


----------



## littlefairywren

John C. Reilly


----------



## Micara

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Dmitra

Darlene Cates


----------



## PamelaLois

Darlene Cates was only in one movie, and 3 TV shows, I had to IMDB her because I couldn't think of anything else she might have been in. So I am going to pick one of the TV shows that had a lot of movie actors in it to get us back on track. So my answer for Darlene Cates is:

Picket Fences (the TV series) Episode "Squatter's Rights"


----------



## HappyFA75

What's Eating Gilbert Grape 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0146055/


----------



## PamelaLois

HappyFA75 said:


> What's Eating Gilbert Grape
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0146055/



Yes, I looked at this, it shows she was only in the one movie and 3 TV shows. So the next response is an actor in Picket Fences:Squatter's Rights . There are a lot to choose from........


----------



## HappyFA75

PamelaLois said:


> Yes, I looked at this, it shows she was only in the one movie and 3 TV shows. So the next response is an actor in Picket Fences:Squatter's Rights . There are a lot to choose from........



Pamela, wouldnt the next actor be from Whats Eating Gilbert Grape?

I thought I had this licked! :doh:


----------



## PamelaLois

HappyFA75 said:


> Pamela, wouldnt the next actor be from Whats Eating Gilbert Grape?
> 
> I thought I had this licked! :doh:



No, since Micara mentioned What's Eating Gilbert Grape (movie), which led to Dmitra giving Darlene Cates(actor) who was an Actress in WEGG. So the next response would be something else Darlene Cates was in, but since she wasn't in any other movies, I picked the TV show Picket Fences(sort of movie), where she was in an episode called Squatter's Rights. Now your response would be another actor/actress(actor) that was in the Picket Fences:Squatter's Rights episode. An actor/actress OTHER than Darlene Cates. Then the next person would mention a movie that the actor YOU mention is in Got it? It goes Movie-Actor-Movie-Actor-Movie-Actor and so on.


----------



## Dmitra

Tom Skerritt!


----------



## CastingPearls

Steel Magnolias


----------



## HappyFA75

Sally Field.


----------



## CastingPearls

Not Without My Daughter


----------



## Aria Bombshell

Alfred Molina


----------



## GTAFA

Spiderman II


----------



## Micara

Sigh. Too slow again.

Tobey Maguire


----------



## Aria Bombshell

Cidarhouse Rules


----------



## PamelaLois

HappyFA75 said:


> Sally Field.



By George, I think he's got it!

And my response to The Ciderhouse Rules is

Delroy Lindo


----------



## GTAFA

Get Shorty


----------



## littlefairywren

Rene Russo


----------



## Scorsese86

Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## Dmitra

Danny Glover


----------



## GTAFA

Dreamgirls (on TV Sunday night)


----------



## spiritangel

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## PamelaLois

The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## Scorsese86

Sophie Okonedo


----------



## spiritangel

Eon Flux (lalala)


----------



## rellis10

Pete Postlethwaite....very underrated actor.


----------



## willowmoon

Charlize Theron


----------



## Scorsese86

In the Name of the Father 

(Rellis: Yes, he is! And what a nose)


----------



## Scorsese86

What happened now?


----------



## PamelaLois

Scorsese86 said:


> What happened now?



Probably posted at the same time and didn't know each other posted. I'll run with yours so.......

Emma Thompson


----------



## rellis10

PamelaLois said:


> Probably posted at the same time and didn't know each other posted. I'll run with yours so.......
> 
> Emma Thompson



Nanny McPhee


----------



## spiritangel

Colin Firth


----------



## littlefairywren

Mamma Mia....


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Mamma Mia....



Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Dmitra

The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## GTAFA

Faye Dunaway


----------



## CastingPearls

Mommy Dearest


----------



## littlefairywren

Xander Berkeley


----------



## PamelaLois

Belita Moreno


----------



## Micara

littlefairywren said:


> Xander Berkeley




A Few Good Men


----------



## littlefairywren

Kevin Bacon....because I can't bring myself to say Tom Cruise. Even though I just did hahaha


----------



## Micara

LOL!


Stir of Echoes


----------



## littlefairywren

Illeana Douglas


----------



## Micara

Alive


I love this movie so much. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Ethan Hawke


----------



## watts63

New Jack City.


----------



## Dmitra

Ice T.....................


----------



## watts63

Stir Crazy.


----------



## GTAFA

Richard Pryor


----------



## Dmitra

Some Kind of Hero


----------



## watts63

Richard Pryor.


----------



## GTAFA

Lady Sings the Blues


----------



## watts63

Diana Ross.


----------



## GTAFA

The Wiz (must be 10 characters? hey there's lots in that film)


----------



## watts63

Richard Pryor (screw it, he f'n rocks).


----------



## littlefairywren

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## watts63

Gene Wilder.


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Frankenstein


----------



## watts63

Cloris Leachman.


----------



## littlefairywren

High Anxiety


----------



## watts63

Mel Brooks.


----------



## littlefairywren

Spaceballs :happy:


----------



## PamelaLois

John Candy


----------



## watts63

Home Alone.


----------



## littlefairywren

Joe Pesci....


----------



## watts63

My Cousin Vinny.


----------



## littlefairywren

Maury Chaykin


----------



## watts63

Gone Fishin'.


----------



## Scorsese86

Carol Kane


----------



## watts63

Addams Family Values.


----------



## GTAFA

Joan Cusack (God i love her)


----------



## watts63

My Blue Heaven.


----------



## Scorsese86

Rick Moranis


----------



## watts63

Ghostbusters.


----------



## rellis10

watts63 said:


> Ghostbusters.



Dan Aykroyd


----------



## Scorsese86

The Blues Brothers


----------



## watts63

James Brown.


----------



## littlefairywren

Rocky IV...


----------



## watts63

Carl Weathers.


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy Gilmore


----------



## watts63

Adam Sandler.


----------



## CastingPearls

50 First Dates


----------



## watts63

Sean Astin.


----------



## littlefairywren

Courage Under Fire


----------



## watts63

Denzel Washington.


----------



## littlefairywren

watts63 said:


> Denzel Washington.



Nom nom nom....Denzel :wubu:

Deja Vu


----------



## watts63

Val Kilmer.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Saint....


----------



## watts63

Tommy Flanagan.


----------



## littlefairywren

Gladiator....


----------



## watts63

Russell Crowe.


----------



## littlefairywren

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## watts63

Ed Harris.


----------



## littlefairywren

A History of Violence


----------



## watts63

Viggo Mortensen.


----------



## littlefairywren

Eastern Promises


----------



## watts63

Naomi Watts.


----------



## littlefairywren

The International


----------



## watts63

Clive Owen.


----------



## Scorsese86

Gosford Park


----------



## spiritangel

Stephen Fry


----------



## PamelaLois

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## spiritangel

Anne Hathaway


----------



## littlefairywren

Valentine's Day


----------



## willowmoon

Topher Grace


----------



## littlefairywren

In Good Company


----------



## willowmoon

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## GTAFA

The Horse Whisperer


----------



## watts63

Sam Neill.


----------



## PamelaLois

Bicentennial Man


----------



## Scorsese86

Robin Williams


----------



## watts63

Death to Smoochy.


----------



## Scorsese86

Jon Stewart


----------



## watts63

Big Daddy.


----------



## Rebel

Steve Buscemi


----------



## PamelaLois

Fargo ..........


----------



## littlefairywren

William H. Macy


----------



## GTAFA

Seabisquit


----------



## spiritangel

Chris Cooper


----------



## littlefairywren

American Beauty


----------



## spiritangel

Kevin Spacey


----------



## littlefairywren

The Usual Suspects......fantastic movie!


----------



## Micara

Benicio Del Toro


And I agree, LFW!!!


----------



## rellis10

Micara said:


> Benicio Del Toro
> 
> 
> And I agree, LFW!!!



Snatch (argh, 10 letter limit)


----------



## spiritangel

Brad Pitt (LALALA)


----------



## CastingPearls

Legends of the Fall


----------



## watts63

Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Lion in Winter


----------



## Scorsese86

Peter O'Toole (one of my personal heroes)


----------



## CastingPearls

Caligula....................


----------



## Scorsese86

Sir John Gielgud


----------



## CastingPearls

First Knight


----------



## Scorsese86

Julia Ormond


----------



## CastingPearls

Sabrina......................


----------



## Scorsese86

Greg Kinnear


----------



## CastingPearls

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Scorsese86

Steve Carell


----------



## CastingPearls

Dinner for Schmucks


----------



## Scorsese86

Bruce Greenwood


----------



## GTAFA

Being Julia


----------



## Scorsese86

Jeremy Irons


----------



## CastingPearls

Dead Ringers


----------



## spiritangel

Eragon (another short title but I did love the book and the movie)


----------



## mz_puss

Sienna Guillory


----------



## Scorsese86

Love Actually (the movie that made me want to become prime minister)


----------



## Dmitra

Colin Firth :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Nanny McFee


----------



## GTAFA

Angela Lansbury


----------



## Dmitra

Something For Everyone


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael York


----------



## Rebel

Logan's Run


----------



## mz_puss

Micheal York..... I think !


----------



## GTAFA

Austin Powers International Man of Mystery


----------



## mz_puss

easy... Mike myers !


----------



## CastingPearls

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## littlefairywren

Brad Pitt....


----------



## CastingPearls

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## littlefairywren

Cate Blanchett


----------



## willowmoon

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull



Shia LaBeouf


----------



## willowmoon

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen 

Ugh.


----------



## rellis10

willowmoon said:


> Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
> 
> Ugh.



Not a fan i'm guessing, lol

John Turturro


----------



## Scorsese86

Barton Fink


----------



## Mishty

John Goodman


----------



## Scorsese86

One Night at McCool's


----------



## Mishty

Matt Dillon


----------



## rellis10

Mishty said:


> Matt Dillon



Crash (argh, letter limit)


----------



## Mishty

Don Cheadle


----------



## Scorsese86

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Mishty

Casey Affleck


----------



## Scorsese86

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (no letter limit there)


----------



## Mishty

Great movie!

Jeremy Renner


----------



## Scorsese86

North Country


----------



## Dmitra

Charlize Theron


----------



## rellis10

The Italian Job....remake/sequel.....BLURGH


----------



## Mishty

SETH GREEN :smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise

Austin Powers-International Man Of Mystery.


----------



## Mishty

*sigh* I knew someone would say AP. SCOTTY DON'T


Mike Myers


----------



## GTAFA

Wayne's World


----------



## Mishty

Rob Lowe......


----------



## GTAFA

C_o_n_t_a_c_t (avoiding the word limit)


----------



## littlefairywren

Jodie Foster


----------



## Adamantoise

Maverick. (Taking up space)


----------



## littlefairywren

James Coburn


----------



## GTAFA

Snow Dogs....


----------



## Adamantoise

Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## GTAFA

As Good as it Gets


----------



## Adamantoise

Jack Nicholson.


----------



## spiritangel

A few good men


----------



## PamelaLois

Christopher Guest


----------



## Dmitra

This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## GTAFA

Michael McKean


----------



## littlefairywren

For Your Consideration


----------



## Scorsese86

Ricky Gervais


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> Ricky Gervais



Ghost Town


----------



## Adamantoise

Greg Kinnear.


----------



## Dmitra

As Good As It Gets


----------



## PamelaLois

Yeardley Smith


----------



## littlefairywren

City Slickers


----------



## CastingPearls

Billy Crystal


----------



## PamelaLois

Throw Momma From A Train


----------



## littlefairywren

Danny DeVito


----------



## mz_puss

batman! ....:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Keaton


----------



## GTAFA

Much ado about Nothing


----------



## Dmitra

Denzel Washington :bow:


----------



## GTAFA

Glory......


----------



## littlefairywren

Bob Gunton....a really good baddie!


----------



## GTAFA

Stellan Skarsgård (um does it show that i cut and pasted?)*

WHOOPS nevermind...
*


----------



## PamelaLois

littlefairywren said:


> Bob Gunton....a really good baddie!




I <3 Huckabees


----------



## littlefairywren

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## PamelaLois

Tootsie .......


----------



## Dmitra

Jessica Tandy


----------



## Dmitra

*error post*


----------



## littlefairywren

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Jay West Coast

Morgan Freeeeeeman


----------



## Jay West Coast

Invictus .


----------



## Jay West Coast

Matt Damon


----------



## Jay West Coast

Good Will Hunting.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Robin Williams.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Good Morning Vietnam.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Forrest Whitaker.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Last King of Scotland.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Gillian Anderson.


----------



## Jay West Coast

The X-Files. (Movie)


----------



## Jay West Coast

David Duchovny.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Zoolander. .


----------



## Jay West Coast

Will Farrell.


----------



## CastingPearls

Ben Stiller


----------



## Jay West Coast

The Thin Pink Line.


----------



## Melted Tabasco

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## CastingPearls

Marley and Me


----------



## Melted Tabasco

Owen Wilson


----------



## Aust99

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Dmitra

Isla Fisher


----------



## Aust99

Confessions of a shopaholic


----------



## spiritangel

John Goodman


----------



## littlefairywren

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW

George Clooney


----------



## Aust99

Batman and Robin


----------



## spiritangel

Chris O'Donnell


----------



## Dmitra

Kinsey ..........................


----------



## rellis10

Dmitra said:


> Kinsey ..........................



Liam Neeson (from remembering a review i read ages ago....i've never seen the film so could be wrong)


----------



## Dmitra

*Nell* (Yep, that was Liam Neeson)


----------



## CastingPearls

Natasha Richardson


----------



## Micara

Blow Dry

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## GTAFA

Josh Hartnett


----------



## Scorsese86

40 Days and 40 Nights


----------



## Mishty

Paulo Costanzo


----------



## Scorsese86

Road Trip (limit)


----------



## Mishty

I planned it this way so I could say
TOM GREEN!


----------



## GTAFA

Charlie's Angels


----------



## littlefairywren

Drew Barrymore


----------



## CastingPearls

E.T. The Extraterrestrial.


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter Coyote ?


----------



## Mishty

Patch Adams


----------



## PamelaLois

Robin Williams


----------



## CastingPearls

The Fisher King


----------



## GTAFA

Michael Jeter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WbR4tphjKc


----------



## Mishty

sister act 2


I lurved him ever so much


----------



## littlefairywren

Kathy Najimy


----------



## Mishty

Hocus Pocus


----------



## spiritangel

Bette Midler


----------



## Mishty

The Rose........


----------



## Dmitra

Alan Bates


----------



## Aust99

Hamlet (1990 version)


----------



## littlefairywren

Dame Judi Dench


----------



## Aust99

Quantum of Solace


----------



## littlefairywren

Daniel Craig


----------



## Mishty

Layer Cake (4 thumbs up)


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Gambon


----------



## Aust99

It's Dumbledore!!!!

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince


----------



## spiritangel

Emma Watson


----------



## Mishty

Ballet Shoes


----------



## littlefairywren

Gemma Jones


----------



## Aust99

Bridget Jones's Diary


----------



## rellis10

Aust99 said:


> Bridget Jones's Diary



Hugh Grant


----------



## littlefairywren

About a Boy


----------



## Aust99

Nicholas Hoult... He grew into a lovely young man... lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Clash of the Titans....a really good reason to go see Sam in a skirt


----------



## spiritangel

well I have to say his full name now

Sam Worthington (BTW LFW you should look for the legend of the seeker series he is in that to)


----------



## PamelaLois

Hart's War....


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, ta for that Amanda.....he is quite a tasty one 

Colin Farrell


----------



## GTAFA

Minority Report


----------



## littlefairywren

Max von Sydow


----------



## Dmitra

The Greatest Story Ever Told


----------



## PamelaLois

Victor Buono


----------



## MaxArden

Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## CastingPearls

Bette Davis


----------



## Micara

Watcher in the Woods

(Scared the heck out of me as a kid!)


----------



## MaxArden

David McCallum


----------



## CastingPearls

The Greatest Story Ever Told


----------



## Dmitra

Sidney Poitier


----------



## CastingPearls

To Sir with Love


----------



## littlefairywren

Geoffrey Bayldon


----------



## PamelaLois

The Pink Panther Strikes Again


----------



## littlefairywren

Lesley-Anne Down


----------



## PamelaLois

The Great Train Robbery


----------



## Dmitra

Donald Sutherland


----------



## GTAFA

J.F.K. (sigh)


----------



## rellis10

GTAFA said:


> J.F.K. (sigh)



Kevin Costner


----------



## Adamantoise

Dances With Wolves.


----------



## littlefairywren

Mary McDonnell


----------



## Adamantoise

Donnie Darko.


----------



## GTAFA

Patrick Swayze


----------



## littlefairywren

Dirty Dancing


----------



## spiritangel

Jennifer Grey


----------



## GTAFA

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Adamantoise

Ben Stein.

"Bueller...Bueller..."


----------



## Mishty

Casper 



"Bueller...Bueller..." LMAO


----------



## HappyFA75

Bill Pullman!


----------



## Mishty

Igby Goes Down!


----------



## HappyFA75

Jeff Goldblum!


----------



## Mishty

The Fly......


----------



## Adamantoise

John Getz.

God,I love that film.


----------



## Mishty

Curly Sue 

(oh the memories) :happy:


----------



## HappyFA75

James Belushi!!! 

I know what my favorite movie with him is. :happy:


----------



## PamelaLois

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## HappyFA75

PamelaLois said:


> Little Shop of Horrors



Steve Martin!


----------



## PamelaLois

The Jerk....

I'm SOMEBODY!!! I'm in the PHONE BOOK!!!!


----------



## Dmitra

Mabel King


----------



## Mishty

The Wiz! 


crazt effin' movie


----------



## MaxArden

Richard Pryor


----------



## littlefairywren

Brewster's Millions


----------



## willowmoon

John Candy


----------



## GTAFA

Spaceballs


----------



## spiritangel

Rick Moranis


----------



## Micara

Strange Brew


----------



## willowmoon

Max Von Sydow


----------



## GTAFA

Wild Strawberries


----------



## willowmoon

GTAFA said:


> Wild Strawberries



I think this thread might have been killed by that film. Does anybody know anyone else in that film? I sure don't!


----------



## GTAFA

Too bad i didn't pick _The Seventh Seal_ where there's an actual character resembling death. Poisonous strawberries? how unfortunate...

How about Bibi Andersson...(?)


----------



## littlefairywren

Shit Happens.......follow the breadcrumbs


----------



## MaxArden

Bibbi Andersson


----------



## MaxArden

oops
I would suggest an easier movie than "Shit Happens" for Bibbi Andersson
How about Concorde: Airport '79?


----------



## littlefairywren

George Kennedy


----------



## MaxArden

The Sons of Katie Elder


----------



## Dmitra

Dean Martin


----------



## Scorsese86

Rio Bravo (a personal favorite)


----------



## GTAFA

Ricky Nelson


----------



## Bigtigmom

Cry Baby

I loved this movie and now my daughter likes to watch it!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Johnny Depp


----------



## spiritangel

Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## CastingPearls

Kiera Knightly


----------



## Scorsese86

Atonement (limit again)


----------



## Micara

James McAvoy :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> James McAvoy :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:



I agree with you, Michele!!

The Last King of Scotland


----------



## CastingPearls

Forrest Whittaker


----------



## Dmitra

Powder Blue


----------



## PamelaLois

Ray Liotta


----------



## CastingPearls

Goodfellas


----------



## PamelaLois

Joe Pesci ....


----------



## CastingPearls

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## GTAFA

Fred Gwynne


----------



## CastingPearls

On the Waterfront


----------



## littlefairywren

Rod Steiger


----------



## MaxArden

The Harder They Fall


----------



## Scorsese86

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## AuntHen

The African Queen


----------



## AuntHen

Micara said:


> James McAvoy :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:




don't even get me started on *this *man haha


----------



## Dmitra

fat9276 said:


> The African Queen



Katharine Hepburn


(bonus pic of cutie!) 

View attachment James McAvoy.jpg


----------



## GTAFA

Stage Door


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack Carson


----------



## PamelaLois

Cat On A Hot Tin Roof


----------



## GTAFA

Burl Ives......


----------



## Dmitra

East of Eden


----------



## GTAFA

Raymond Massey


----------



## Dmitra

Stairway to Heaven (one of my fave movies of all time)


*watches GTAFA like a hawk*


----------



## Scorsese86

You mean "A Matter of Life and Death", right? Since I am a European, that's how I know the title to be

David Niven


----------



## Dmitra

Scorsese86 said:


> You mean "A Matter of Life and Death", right? Since I am a European, that's how I know the title to be
> 
> David Niven



Yes, yes, yes, ok. 

Although, how do you write that in Norwegian? Curiousity is a blessing/curse of mine.

*Murder by Death*


----------



## PamelaLois

James Cromwell


----------



## Micara

The Green Mile


----------



## CastingPearls

Tom Hanks..................


----------



## spiritangel

Big (one of my alltime fav movies)


----------



## littlefairywren

Robert Loggia


----------



## Scorsese86

Lost Highway


----------



## Mishty

Patricia Arquette


----------



## Scorsese86

Flirting with Disaster


----------



## Mishty

Ben stiller


----------



## Micara

Reality Bites


----------



## willowmoon

Winona Ryder


----------



## littlefairywren

Autumn in New York


----------



## willowmoon

Richard Gere


----------



## littlefairywren

Unfaithful


----------



## Dmitra

Diane Lane


----------



## GTAFA

The Cotton Club


----------



## Dmitra

Gregory Hines


----------



## GTAFA

White Nights


----------



## PamelaLois

Mikhail Baryshnikov


----------



## littlefairywren

Company Business


----------



## Scorsese86

Kurtwood Smith


----------



## Mishty

Robo Cop......


----------



## Dmitra

Peter Weller :bow:


----------



## GTAFA

Mighty Aphrodite


----------



## PamelaLois

David Ogden Stiers


----------



## Scorsese86

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## PamelaLois

Robby Benson


----------



## Scorsese86

Rent-a-Cop


----------



## PamelaLois

Liza Minelli


----------



## Scorsese86

Arthur (...and I love the song too)


----------



## PamelaLois

John Gielgud


----------



## Scorsese86

Chariots of Fire


----------



## Dmitra

Brad Davis


----------



## PamelaLois

midnight express


----------



## CastingPearls

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Bron82

Marty Feldman


----------



## MaxArden

Well, something got screwed up...
John Hurt for Midnight Express
and Last Remake of Beau Geste for Marty Feldman

Take your pick


----------



## Mishty

Ann-Margret

_(I chose Last Remake of Beau Geste)_


----------



## willowmoon

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Mishty

Jack Lemmon!! :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86

Days of Wine and Roses


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack Klugman


----------



## Mishty

Dear God..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Hector Elizondo


----------



## Mishty

The Other Sister


----------



## Scorsese86

Tom Skerritt


----------



## Mishty

Top Gun 

viper 

I feel the need....the need, for speed!!


----------



## Scorsese86

Val Kilmer


----------



## Mishty

The Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## CastingPearls

Fairuza Balk


----------



## GTAFA

Return to Oz


----------



## Mishty

Jean Marsh


----------



## Scorsese86

Willow (limit stuff)


----------



## Dmitra

Joanne Whalley


----------



## PamelaLois

Pink Floyd "The Wall"


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bob Hoskins


----------



## CastingPearls

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Dmitra

Joanna Cassidy


----------



## CastingPearls

Blade Runner


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> Blade Runner



Rutger Hauer


----------



## spiritangel

Lady Hawk (arrgghhh to short)


----------



## CastingPearls

Michelle Pheiffer


----------



## spiritangel

The Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## Scorsese86

Jeff Bridges (and I dare you, don't say _The Big Lebowski_)


----------



## CastingPearls

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## Scorsese86

Lauren Bacall


----------



## CastingPearls

To Have and Have Not


----------



## Scorsese86

Lol, I have just finished a paper on Faulkner

Walter Brennan


----------



## PamelaLois

My Darling Clementine


----------



## littlefairywren

Henry Fonda


----------



## Dmitra

12 Angry Men


----------



## Scorsese86

Lee J. Cobb


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> Lee J. Cobb



The Exorcist


----------



## Scorsese86

Max von Sydow


----------



## rellis10

Flash Gordon


----------



## Scorsese86

Timothy Dalton


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> Timothy Dalton



Hot Fuzz (character limit argh)


----------



## Scorsese86

Bill Nighy


----------



## Mishty

I Capture the Castle


----------



## Scorsese86

Sinead Cusack


----------



## Mishty

The Cement Garden


----------



## Scorsese86

Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## Mishty

21 Grams





awesome movie


----------



## AuntHen

Naomi Watts


----------



## Mishty

Tank Girl ....


----------



## Scorsese86

Malcolm McDowell


----------



## Micara

Star Trek Generations


----------



## AuntHen

Patrick Stewart:wubu:


----------



## Dmitra

Jeffrey


----------



## Micara

Steven Weber


----------



## PamelaLois

Single White Female


----------



## Dmitra

Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## littlefairywren

The Machinist


----------



## willowmoon

Christian Bale


----------



## littlefairywren

Public Enemies


----------



## Mishty

Johnny Depp


----------



## spiritangel

Corpse Bride


----------



## Mishty

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## GTAFA

Sweeney Todd


----------



## Mishty

Jamie Campbell Bower


----------



## AmazingAmy

New Moon

:doh:


----------



## AuntHen

Kristen Stewart


----------



## Mishty

the Jumper


----------



## Scorsese86

Michael Rooker


----------



## Mishty

The Bone Collector 


Michael Rooker(he's from Alabama!)


----------



## AmazingAmy

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Micara

Hackers

...


----------



## Mishty

Matthew Lillard (sp) 

(Gosh oh mighty I had me a hat full of Hackers crushes in HS)


----------



## spiritangel

Scooby Doo (and I love matthew lilard)


----------



## littlefairywren

Freddie Prinze Jr


----------



## Aswani

> Freddie Prinze Jr



I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## littlefairywren

Ryan Phillippe


----------



## PamelaLois

Flags of Our Fathers


----------



## littlefairywren

Jamie Bell


----------



## Mishty

Billy Elliot!!


----------



## PamelaLois

Julie Walters


----------



## spiritangel

Calendar Girls


----------



## Dmitra

Helen Mirren


----------



## GTAFA

2010: Odyssey Two (i tried "2010" which is the film's real name, but it was too short to display)


----------



## Mishty

John Lithgow I think.


----------



## rellis10

Mishty said:


> John Lithgow I think.



I've never seen it so i'm happy to accept your answer lol


Cliffhanger


----------



## Mishty

Cliffhanger? Really....your such a guy!


Sylvester Stallone


----------



## willowmoon

Demolition Man


----------



## Scorsese86

Denis Leary


----------



## Mishty

Suicide Kings


----------



## Scorsese86

Christopher Walken


----------



## Mishty

True Romance!


----------



## willowmoon

Christian Slater.


----------



## Mishty

Untamed Heart


----------



## willowmoon

I gotta admit, "Untamed Heart" was kinda sappy at points, but I still actually liked it, go figure. 

Marisa Tomei


----------



## GTAFA

Anger Management


----------



## Scorsese86

Jack Nicholson


----------



## AmazingAmy

The Shining

(Or The Shinning as I nearly put)


----------



## willowmoon

AmazingAmy said:


> (Or The Shinning as I nearly put)



Best Simpsons episode ever. 

Shelley Duvall.


----------



## Scorsese86

Popeye (lol)


----------



## CastingPearls

Robin Williams :wubu:


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> Robin Williams :wubu:



Dead Poets Society (my FAVORITE film!)


----------



## GTAFA

Robert Sean Leonard (psst... didn't we do this exact loop of actors and films about 2 weeks ago?)


----------



## Dmitra

Much Ado About Nothing (yep, we did, GTAFA)


----------



## littlefairywren

Keanu Reeves.....mmmm tasty!


----------



## PamelaLois

Speed .......


----------



## GTAFA

Dennis Hopper


----------



## CastingPearls

Blue Velvet


----------



## GTAFA

Dmitra said:


> Much Ado About Nothing (yep, we did, GTAFA)



Who doesn't like deja vu...


----------



## littlefairywren

Isabella Rossellini


----------



## AuntHen

White Nights


----------



## CastingPearls

Gregory Hines


----------



## littlefairywren

Once in the Life


----------



## PamelaLois

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## littlefairywren

21................


----------



## rellis10

Kevin Spacey


----------



## willowmoon

The Usual Suspects


----------



## littlefairywren

Benicio Del Toro


----------



## rellis10

The Wolfman


----------



## willowmoon

Hugo Weaving


----------



## GTAFA

The Matrix


----------



## willowmoon

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## Mishty

Boyz n the Hood


----------



## Dmitra

Ice Cube ..................


----------



## littlefairywren

Anaconda.....I still like that movie (I have no shame lol)


----------



## PamelaLois

Jon Voigt ...


----------



## CastingPearls

Lara Croft: Tomb Raider


----------



## Grundig QD40

CastingPearls said:


> Lara Croft: Tomb Raider



Angelina Jolie


----------



## CastingPearls

Salt..........................


----------



## PamelaLois

Liev Schreiber


nom


----------



## littlefairywren

Kate and Leopold


----------



## MaxArden

Hugh Jackman


----------



## CastingPearls

The Fountain


----------



## Grundig QD40

Rachel Weisz


----------



## littlefairywren

The Constant Gardener


----------



## Dmitra

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## littlefairywren

The English Patient


----------



## rellis10

Naveen Andrews


----------



## Grundig QD40

The Ten Commandments


----------



## AuntHen

Yule Brenner


----------



## GTAFA

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Dmitra

Steve McQueen


----------



## GTAFA

The Thomas Crown Affair (_Bullitt_ was too short).


----------



## Scorsese86

Faye Dunaway


----------



## Dmitra

Chinatown......................


----------



## Scorsese86

John Huston


----------



## Mishty

The Wind and the Lion


----------



## Scorsese86

Sean Connery


----------



## Mishty

The Medicine Man


----------



## PamelaLois

Lorraine Bracco


----------



## CastingPearls

Goodfellas..........


----------



## Mishty

Robert De Niro


----------



## CastingPearls

Ronin.................


----------



## littlefairywren

Jean Reno....


----------



## willowmoon

Godzilla (the 1998 version). Ugh.


----------



## Mishty

Matthew Broderick


----------



## GTAFA

Election....


----------



## PamelaLois

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## CastingPearls

Penelope.................


----------



## spiritangel

Christina Ricci


----------



## littlefairywren

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## willowmoon

Ian McDiarmid


----------



## Dmitra

Return (Revenge!) of the Jedi


----------



## GTAFA

Carrie Fisher


----------



## littlefairywren

The Women......


----------



## PamelaLois

Cloris Leachman


----------



## CastingPearls

Young Frankenstein


----------



## PamelaLois

Madelaine Kahn


----------



## CastingPearls

Blazing Saddles


----------



## littlefairywren

Mel Brooks


----------



## spiritangel

Robin Hood men in Tights


----------



## littlefairywren

Dom DeLuise


----------



## CastingPearls

Cannonball Run


----------



## willowmoon

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Mishty

Boogie Nights


----------



## willowmoon

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Mishty

The Departed :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

Matt Damon


----------



## GTAFA

School Ties


----------



## littlefairywren

Chris O'Donnell


----------



## CastingPearls

Circle of Friends


----------



## littlefairywren

Minnie Driver


----------



## CastingPearls

Return to Me (a favorite)


----------



## PamelaLois

Carroll O'Connor


----------



## littlefairywren

Gideon....


----------



## willowmoon

littlefairywren said:


> Gideon....



Thanks, LFW .... this movie looks like it might be a good one to rent over the weekend and I had never heard of it until now. 

Christopher Lambert


----------



## PamelaLois

Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes


----------



## CastingPearls

Andie MacDowell


----------



## AuntHen

Sex Lies and Videotape


----------



## CastingPearls

omgomgomg

James Spader <drool>


----------



## AuntHen

Pretty in Pink.....and you aint kidn Lainey 



I crushed on James Spader FOR YEARS!!! sexiest 80's/90's man EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRr


----------



## CastingPearls

Andrew MacCarthy


----------



## AuntHen

Less Than Zero...another love of mine:wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

well I will answer my own..

Robert Downey Jr.


(James Spader was in this movie as well though)


----------



## CastingPearls

Home for the Holidays (love him tooooooo)


----------



## AmazingAmy

(OMG, James Spader and Roooobby <3)


----------



## AuntHen

Holly Hunter


----------



## CastingPearls

The Piano..............


----------



## AuntHen

Sam Neill...


----------



## littlefairywren

Irresistible


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Irresistible




girl that must be one of his Aussie movies that nobody but you lot saw hahaha


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> girl that must be one of his Aussie movies that nobody but you lot saw hahaha



LOL...that made me laugh so hard I snorted (how unattractive) 
Yes, but this actress was in it too.....

Emily Blunt


----------



## AuntHen

Young Victoria,,,,


----------



## Mishty

Rupert Friend :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Mrs Palfrey at The Claremont


----------



## Mishty

Joan Plowright


----------



## GTAFA

I Love You to Death


----------



## littlefairywren

GTAFA said:


> I Love You to Death



OMG...I have not seen that in ages. Good reminder to go have a peek at it again. Ta, GTAFA 

William Hurt


----------



## PamelaLois

Children of a Lesser God


----------



## Dmitra

Marlee Matlin


----------



## willowmoon

Hear No Evil


----------



## Scorsese86

Martin Sheen


----------



## CastingPearls

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Scorsese86

Robert Duvall


----------



## CastingPearls

Slingblade............


----------



## AuntHen

Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## Scorsese86

A Simple Plan


----------



## CastingPearls

nevermind.............


----------



## AuntHen

nevermind... no she wasn;t

cheating.... Bridgette Fonda


----------



## littlefairywren

It Could Happen to You


----------



## Dmitra

Wendell Pierce


----------



## littlefairywren

Ray.........


----------



## PamelaLois

David Krumholz


----------



## littlefairywren

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## willowmoon

Heath Ledger


----------



## Scorsese86

I'm Not There


----------



## Mishty

Richard Gere


----------



## AuntHen

Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## CastingPearls

Debra Winger


----------



## GTAFA

The Sheltering Sky


----------



## Dmitra

Timothy Spall


----------



## rellis10

The Last Samurai


----------



## MissHoney

Tom Cruise

(Thank God for imdb!)


----------



## CastingPearls

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## AuntHen

Nicole Kidman


----------



## CastingPearls

Australia <shout-out to my friends from Oz!>


----------



## AuntHen

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Dmitra

Someone Like Hugh, er, You! :blink:


----------



## PamelaLois

Marissa Tomei


----------



## CastingPearls

Untamed Heart


----------



## littlefairywren

Christian Slater


----------



## Inhibited

Pump up the volume..


----------



## willowmoon

Samantha Mathis


----------



## Scorsese86

The Thing Called Love


----------



## littlefairywren

Dermot Mulroney


----------



## GTAFA

The Family Stone


----------



## PamelaLois

Luke Wilson


----------



## Dmitra

The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## Scorsese86

Anjelica Huston


----------



## willowmoon

The Addams Family


----------



## rellis10

Raul Julia


----------



## willowmoon

Kiss Of The Spider Woman


----------



## Mishty

William Hurt


----------



## willowmoon

Altered States


----------



## Scorsese86

Bob Balaban


----------



## AuntHen

Scorsese86 said:


> Bob Balaban




Darn it! Will someone cheat and look this person up so we can get on with this thread


----------



## AmazingAmy

Lady in the Water


----------



## AuntHen

That movie totally sucked but ...

Paul Giamatti


----------



## PamelaLois

Sideways ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Virginia Madsen


----------



## willowmoon

Dune .......................


----------



## Dmitra

Sian Phillips


----------



## Scorsese86

Scorsese's The Age of Innocence


----------



## GTAFA

Winona Ryder


----------



## CastingPearls

Beetlejuice


----------



## AmazingAmy

Winona Ryder


----------



## GTAFA

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## CastingPearls

Johnny Depp


----------



## Adamantoise

A Nightmare On Elm Street.


----------



## willowmoon

Robert Englund


----------



## Adamantoise

Eaten Alive (known as _Death Trap_ in UK).


----------



## Dmitra

Carolyn Jones


----------



## PamelaLois

House of Wax (1953)


----------



## Dmitra

The one, the Only . . . Vincent Price!


----------



## GTAFA

Laura (........)


----------



## littlefairywren

Clifton Webb


----------



## PamelaLois

Three Coins In The Fountain


----------



## Scorsese86

Dorothy McGuire


----------



## Dmitra

A Summer Place


----------



## mccormick

Troy Donahue


----------



## littlefairywren

Imitation of Life


----------



## willowmoon

Sandra Dee


----------



## littlefairywren

Come September


----------



## NJDoll

Laura Linney


----------



## willowmoon

Mystic River


----------



## AmazingAmy

Tim Robbins


----------



## rellis10

AmazingAmy said:


> Tim Robbins



The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## willowmoon

rellis10 said:


> The Shawshank Redemption



Morgan Freeman


----------



## GTAFA

Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves


----------



## willowmoon

Kevin Costner. Ugh.


----------



## rellis10

Field of Dreams


----------



## AuntHen

James Earl Jones


----------



## CastingPearls

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Dmitra

Sandahl Bergman


----------



## littlefairywren

The Singing Detective


----------



## PamelaLois

Clyde Kusatsu


----------



## Dmitra

In the Line of Fire


----------



## AuntHen

Clint Eastwood


----------



## rellis10

Unforgiven


----------



## AuntHen

oops...wrong movie..

Gene Hackman


----------



## CastingPearls

The Birdcage


----------



## AuntHen

Hank Azaria (aka Moe)


----------



## littlefairywren

Along Came Polly


----------



## willowmoon

Jennifer Aniston
I find her chin to be rather disturbing.


----------



## CastingPearls

Marley & Me


----------



## Dmitra

Eric Dane .............


----------



## willowmoon

Valentine's Day


----------



## Scorsese86

Julia Roberts


----------



## rellis10

Oceans Thirteen


----------



## Adamantoise

Bernie Mac.


----------



## PamelaLois

Pride ........


----------



## littlefairywren

Terrence Howard


----------



## Scorsese86

Iron Man (limit)


----------



## littlefairywren

Jeff Bridges


----------



## rellis10

The Big Lebowski (i just HAD to go for that, lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

Steve Buscemi (pretty sure we have had this dude before, but he is a brilliant actor IMO)


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Steve Buscemi (pretty sure we have had this dude before, but he is a brilliant actor IMO)



Totally agreed!

And....Con Air


----------



## Mishty

John Malkovich Cyrus the Virus 



Steve is my soul mate, and his personality in Con-Air made me swoon.
Con-Air = goodness.

Put... the bunny... back... in the box.


----------



## willowmoon

Burn After Reading


----------



## Scorsese86

Frances McDormand


----------



## GTAFA

Something's Gotta Give


----------



## Scorsese86

The Greatest Actor Ever Lived...

...or Jack Nicholson as most people call him


----------



## CastingPearls

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Scorsese86

Danny DeVito


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest



Erin Brockovich

(I really enjoyed that One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest! I saw it last night for the first time.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Ruthless People


----------



## willowmoon

Bette Midler


----------



## GTAFA

Beaches _("you are the wind beneath my wings")_


----------



## CastingPearls

Spaulding Gray


----------



## Scorsese86

The Killing Fields


----------



## CastingPearls

John Malkovich (AAAAAANND our own MaxArden)


----------



## littlefairywren

Being John Malkovich


----------



## GTAFA

[being] John Cusack


----------



## CastingPearls

Serendipity


----------



## littlefairywren

Jeremy Piven


----------



## PamelaLois

Smokin' Aces


----------



## littlefairywren

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## willowmoon

Waiting ....


----------



## Scorsese86

David Koechner


----------



## PamelaLois

Drillbit Taylor


----------



## Dmitra

Get Smart Sorry, Chief!


----------



## littlefairywren

Patrick Warburton


----------



## PamelaLois

Big Trouble (Great book, terrible movie except for the man-cheesecake of Patrick Warburton - nom)


----------



## littlefairywren

Stanley Tucci


----------



## CastingPearls

The Lovely Bones


----------



## rellis10

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## littlefairywren

Shooter......


----------



## PamelaLois

Ned Beatty


----------



## CastingPearls

Deliverance


----------



## littlefairywren

Jon Voight


----------



## PamelaLois

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## Dmitra

Dustin Hoffman Hey, I'm walkin' here!!


----------



## GTAFA

Little Big Man


----------



## willowmoon

Martin Balsam


----------



## GTAFA

Psycho (Arbogast)


----------



## Scorsese86

John Gavin, underrated character actor and later ambassador (Republican)


----------



## GTAFA

Spartacus (Elmer _Gantry...SPARTACUS....Gantry.....)_


----------



## Dmitra

Doggone it, missed it by > < that much! Stupid 10 letter thingy.

*Tony Curtis*

btw, rowr for John Gavin


----------



## Adamantoise

Some Like It Hot.


----------



## GTAFA

Joe E Brown ("nobody's perfect")


----------



## PamelaLois

Show Boat (Ole man river, that ole man river, he just keeps rollin along)


----------



## Scorsese86

Yay, Joe E. Brown

_It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad Mad_ (how many times?) _World_


----------



## Dmitra

Jonathan Winters! :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

The Shadow


----------



## Scorsese86

Alec Baldwin


----------



## rellis10

Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## willowmoon

Al Pacino ....


----------



## rellis10

Heat......


----------



## watts63

Val Kilmer


----------



## GTAFA

The Doors (come on baby light my fire)


----------



## AuntHen

Meg Ryan...


----------



## GTAFA

When Harry met Sally ("I'll have what she's having")


----------



## watts63

Billy Crystal


----------



## littlefairywren

America's Sweethearts


----------



## AuntHen

I wanna say Julia Roberts....


----------



## Adamantoise

Stepmom...


----------



## CastingPearls

Susan Sarandon


----------



## AuntHen

Dead Man WAlking


----------



## CastingPearls

Sean Penn..............


----------



## AuntHen

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


"learning some history and eating' some food"


----------



## CastingPearls

Phoebe Cates


----------



## Adamantoise

Gremlins...


----------



## watts63

Judge Reinhold


----------



## CastingPearls

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Dmitra

Bronson Pinchot


----------



## littlefairywren

The First Wives Club


----------



## CastingPearls

Goldie Hawn


----------



## Dmitra

Butterflies Are Free


----------



## littlefairywren

Paul Michael Glaser


----------



## Dmitra

Fiddler On The Roof


----------



## rellis10

Chaim Topol


----------



## willowmoon

Flash Gordon (1980)
Cue the Queen theme song music ...


----------



## rellis10

Brian Blessed (GORDON'S ALIIIIIIIIVE!!!!)


----------



## willowmoon

Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace
(he did the voice of "Boss Nass"


----------



## rellis10

Peter Serafinowicz (Voice of Darth Maul).....ya know, just to be complicated


----------



## watts63

Shaun of the dead


----------



## littlefairywren

Nick Frost


----------



## rellis10

Hot Fuzz...


----------



## StickMan

Simon Templeman. (Just wait for the Shaun of the Dead recursions)


----------



## PamelaLois

Live Nude Girls


----------



## littlefairywren

Dana Delany


----------



## willowmoon

Exit To Eden


----------



## CastingPearls

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## watts63

A League Of Their Own


----------



## littlefairywren

Lori Petty


----------



## CastingPearls

Tank Girl............


----------



## littlefairywren

Malcolm McDowell


----------



## watts63

I Spy.....


----------



## CastingPearls

nevermind................


----------



## GTAFA

Eddie Murphy (Roxannnnne......you don't have to put on the red light)


----------



## PamelaLois

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## CastingPearls

Judge Reinhold


----------



## Dmitra

Daddy's Dying, Who's Got the Will?


----------



## willowmoon

Beverly D'Angelo


----------



## GTAFA

Aria (my favourite movie that nobody saw)


----------



## AuntHen

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## littlefairywren

Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery


----------



## PamelaLois

Mike Myers...


----------



## GTAFA

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Dmitra

Rod Taylor


----------



## littlefairywren

Welcome to Woop Woop (such a tragedy)


----------



## willowmoon

Welcome To The Jungle, Baby


----------



## Scorsese86

littlefairywren said:


> Welcome to Woop Woop (such a tragedy)



Rachel Griffiths


----------



## willowmoon

Muriel's Wedding
Sorry about my prior post a few notches up, I was thinking I was in the "word association" thread, DOH!


----------



## Dmitra

Toni Collette I was thinking maybe that's what happened!


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Mary and Max


----------



## willowmoon

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## CastingPearls

Boogie Nights


----------



## Adamantoise

Luis Guzmán!


----------



## CastingPearls

The Bone Collector


----------



## AuntHen

Denzel Washington


----------



## CastingPearls

Waiting to Exhale


----------



## Dmitra

Loretta Devine <3


----------



## PamelaLois

Crash ......


----------



## CastingPearls

Sandra Bullock


----------



## littlefairywren

The Proposal


----------



## rellis10

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## willowmoon

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## rellis10

Liev Schreiber


----------



## GTAFA

The Manchurian Candidate (Raymond Shaw is the kindest, bravest, warmest, most wonderful human being I've ever known in my life.)


----------



## rellis10

Denzel Washington


----------



## GTAFA

Philadelphia (Now, explain it to me like I'm a four-year-old.)


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Joanne Woodward


----------



## Scorsese86

Mr. & Mrs. Bridge


----------



## GTAFA

Paul Newman.  (Are you crazy? The fall will probably kill you.)


----------



## Scorsese86

The Color of Money

After all, who else but Scorsese?


----------



## GTAFA

Tom Cruise ("I'm gonna eat the placenta".)


----------



## lemonadebrigade

The Outsiders


----------



## littlefairywren

Matt Dillon


----------



## rellis10

Factotum...


----------



## littlefairywren

Lili Taylor


----------



## GTAFA

Mystic Pizza


----------



## CastingPearls

Julia Roberts


----------



## tonynyc

The Pelican Brief


----------



## littlefairywren

Sam Shepard


----------



## willowmoon

Swordfish.........


----------



## AmazingAmy

Hugh Jackman


----------



## willowmoon

Australia......


----------



## littlefairywren

Bryan Brown


----------



## riplee

Breaker Morant


----------



## littlefairywren

Edward Woodward


----------



## riplee

...Hot Fuzz


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Nighy


----------



## rellis10

The Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy


----------



## PamelaLois

Martin Freeman


----------



## riplee

Ali G Indahouse


----------



## CastingPearls

Sascha Baron Cohen


----------



## Mishty

Bruno...........


----------



## willowmoon

Harrison Ford


----------



## GTAFA

Apocalypse Now


----------



## rellis10

Laurence Fishbourne


----------



## GTAFA

Boyz in the Hood


----------



## Adamantoise

Ice Cube...


----------



## Dmitra

The Hot Chick (don't judge me  )


----------



## GTAFA

Rachel McAdams


----------



## CastingPearls

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## littlefairywren

Eric Bana....


----------



## CastingPearls

The Other Boleyn Girl (he is SOOOO dreamy)


----------



## littlefairywren

He used to play a character "Poiter," and I can't take him seriously after that lol.

Natalie Portman


----------



## CastingPearls

Where the Heart Is


----------



## littlefairywren

Ashley Judd


----------



## riplee

Tooth Fairy


----------



## littlefairywren

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Dmitra

The Scorpion King


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## willowmoon

Planet of the Apes (the remake)


----------



## GTAFA

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## willowmoon

Mary Shelley's Frankenstein


----------



## GTAFA

Robert DeNiro (i hoid tings....)


----------



## Dmitra

Taxi Driver


----------



## GTAFA

Cybill Shepherd


----------



## PamelaLois

The Last Picture Show


----------



## littlefairywren

Jeff Bridges


----------



## CastingPearls

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## littlefairywren

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## rellis10

Mamma Mia (and no....i've never watched it )


----------



## littlefairywren

Stellan Skarsgard


----------



## rellis10

Good Will Hunting


----------



## littlefairywren

Cole Hauser


----------



## rellis10

Pitch Black


----------



## littlefairywren

I totally love that movie lol!!

Vin Diesel


----------



## rellis10

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## littlefairywren

Edward Burns


----------



## rellis10

Erg....now you got me....*googles*

The Holiday


----------



## littlefairywren

Jude Law....


----------



## rellis10

Gattaca...


----------



## littlefairywren

Uma Thurman


----------



## rellis10

Pulp Fiction


----------



## littlefairywren

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## rellis10

Jumper.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Hayden Christensen


----------



## rellis10

Star Wars: Attack of the Clones

I might take a break from this, i feel like we're hogging the thread


----------



## lemonadebrigade

Christopher Lee


----------



## willowmoon

The Satanic Rites of Dracula


----------



## Dmitra

Peter Cushing


----------



## watts63

The Mummy.


----------



## AuntHen

Brendan Fraser


----------



## GTAFA

Encino Man


----------



## willowmoon

Pauly Shore


----------



## CastingPearls

Bio-Dome .


----------



## AuntHen

Stephen Baldwin


----------



## littlefairywren

The Usual Suspects


----------



## AuntHen

Gabriel Byrne :wubu:



do you know Kaiser Soze??


----------



## Scorsese86

Hakon Haakonsen


----------



## CastingPearls

Louisa Milwood-Haigh

(Ivan that movie required an IMDb intervention)


----------



## CastingPearls

aaaand to keep it moving along......

The Enemy


----------



## GTAFA

Luke Perry


----------



## rellis10

The Fifth Element


----------



## willowmoon

Milla Jovovich


----------



## rellis10

Resident Evil


----------



## willowmoon

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## rellis10

Avatar.....


----------



## willowmoon

Sam Worthington


----------



## rellis10

Clash of the Titans (remake)


----------



## willowmoon

Liam Neeson


----------



## rellis10

The A-Team


----------



## Scorsese86

Patrick Wilson


----------



## PamelaLois

Watchmen ...


----------



## rellis10

Jackie Earle Haley


----------



## willowmoon

Shutter Island


----------



## Scorsese86

Michelle Williams


----------



## Dmitra

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## CastingPearls

Heath Ledger


----------



## littlefairywren

10 Things I Hate About You (I love this movie!)


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## fatcharlie

I will make a hard one for you.

"Bombi bitt och jag"

But I guess you know this actor really well ....


----------



## willowmoon

View attachment derail.jpg


Did this just happen?


----------



## rellis10

I have no idea what the last two posts are on about....so i'll just say....

Inception


----------



## willowmoon

Cillian Murphy


----------



## indy500tchr

dangit...trying to play but people are posting too fast!

Cold Mountain


----------



## littlefairywren

Philip Seymour Hoffman (brilliant actor)


----------



## AsianXL

Fantasia.......


----------



## PamelaLois

littlefairywren said:


> Philip Seymour Hoffman (brilliant actor)



I'm playing off the above actor.......

Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## littlefairywren

Tom Hanks.....


----------



## PamelaLois

The Terminal


----------



## littlefairywren

Stanley Tucci


----------



## CastingPearls

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## littlefairywren

Meryl Streep


----------



## CastingPearls

Mamma Mia .


----------



## littlefairywren

Colin Firth


----------



## CastingPearls

Nanny McPhee


----------



## littlefairywren

Emma Thompson


----------



## CastingPearls

Sense & Sensibility


----------



## littlefairywren

Kate Winslett


----------



## CastingPearls

Little Children .


----------



## littlefairywren

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## CastingPearls

The Day The Earth Stood Still


----------



## littlefairywren

Kathy Bates


----------



## willowmoon

Misery.........


----------



## rellis10

James Caan


----------



## GTAFA

Godfather (. What do you think this like the Army where you can shoot 'em from a mile away? No you gotta get up like this and, badda-bing, you blow their brains all over your nice Ivy League suit. C'mere.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Robert DeNiro


----------



## GTAFA

Analyze This Doctor Ben:You don't hear the word "no" a lot, do you? 
Boss: Paull Vitti: Well, I hear it all the time, only it's more like "no, please, no!"


----------



## PamelaLois

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## littlefairywren

Romy and Michele's High School Reunion


----------



## riplee

Alan Cumming


----------



## littlefairywren

Emma........


----------



## willowmoon

Ewan McGregor


----------



## Dmitra

The Velvet Goldmine


----------



## littlefairywren

Jonathan Rhys Meyers


----------



## AuntHen

Match Point


----------



## rellis10

Edit: Brian Cox


----------



## Weirdo890

The Bourne Supremacy


----------



## AuntHen

Matt Damon


----------



## littlefairywren

Ocean's Eleven....yadda, yadda....


----------



## AuntHen

Bernie Mac



didnt see *that *one comin' did ya??!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Charlie's Angels 

The new ones, people....mmkay


----------



## AuntHen

Bill Murray


----------



## littlefairywren

Groundhog Day


----------



## GTAFA

Chris Elliott


----------



## littlefairywren

There's Something About Mary


----------



## Adamantoise

Chris Elliott.


----------



## GTAFA

Snow Day 
*Dom:*You choke the chicken before any big date, don't you? Tell me you spank the monkey before any big date. Oh my God, he doesn't flog the dolphin before a big date. Are you crazy? That's like going out there with a loaded gun! Of course that's why you're nervous. Oh my dear friend, please sit, please. Look, um, after you've had sex with a girl, and you're lying in bed with her, are you nervous? No, you're not, why?
*
Ted :* Cause I'm tired...

*Dom :* Wrong! It's 'cause you ain't got the baby batter on the brain anymore! Jesus, that stuff will fuck you're head up! Look, the most honest moment in a man's life are the few minutes after he's blown his load - now that is a medical fact. And the reason for it is that you're no longer trying to get laid, you're actually... you're thinking like a girl, and girls love that.


----------



## rellis10

By the power of Wikipedia.....

Pam Grier


----------



## Micara

Jawbreaker


----------



## littlefairywren

Rose McGowan


----------



## rellis10

Ready To Rumble


----------



## littlefairywren

Oliver Platt


----------



## spiritangel

Benny and Joon


----------



## littlefairywren

Johnny Depp


----------



## rellis10

Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End


----------



## Dmitra

Jack Davenport Wasn't he yummy in Swingtown?!


----------



## willowmoon

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## rellis10

Cate Blanchett


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Lord Of The Rings: The Fellowship Of The Ring


----------



## rellis10

Sean Bean..


----------



## Scorsese86

GoldenEye (James Bond)


----------



## littlefairywren

Pierce Brosnan
But Sean Connery will always be the REAL Bond!


----------



## rellis10

The Matador


----------



## Scorsese86

Greg Kinnear


----------



## littlefairywren

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## willowmoon

Abigail Breslin


----------



## littlefairywren

Signs.....


----------



## Micara

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## willowmoon

Gladiator (2000)


----------



## littlefairywren

Connie Nielson


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Rushmore.....


----------



## willowmoon

Brian Cox...........


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Super Troopers..meow!


----------



## Scorsese86

Jim Gaffigan


----------



## Micara

Going the Distance

(Just watched this last night)


----------



## Scorsese86

Christina Applegate


----------



## Micara

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## spiritangel

Jason Bateman


----------



## Scorsese86

The Invention of Lying


----------



## rellis10

Ricky Gervais


----------



## Weirdo890

Stardust


----------



## Scorsese86

Michelle Pfeiffer


Oh, by the way, great having you back, "Weirdo"


----------



## Weirdo890

Batman Returns

Good to be back Scorsese.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Michael Keaton 

(my favorite Batman...he just had the eyebrows and lips for it! lol Though Christian Bale does a damned good job! )


----------



## Micara

Toy Story 3


Oh- and CastingPearls will agree with you, Luv!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Tom Hanks ... I love Tom Hanks! lol


----------



## GTAFA

Apollo 13 (Okay, _Houston_. Hey, _we_'_ve got a problem here)_


----------



## Scorsese86

Ed Harris ...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Radio.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Alfre Woodard


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

K-Pax......


----------



## littlefairywren

Kevin Spacey


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Se7en.....(I heart Kevin Spacey, btw..except for his character in this movie lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

Brad Pitt...


----------



## PamelaLois

Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Angelina Jolie


----------



## willowmoon

Lara Croft: Tomb Raider


----------



## littlefairywren

Jon Voight


----------



## WildYams

.Anaconda.


----------



## Mishty

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## willowmoon

Gigli . .


----------



## Mishty

Ben Affleck


----------



## Micara

Dazed and Confused


----------



## littlefairywren

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

A Time To Kill


----------



## Scorsese86

Chris Cooper (wonderful, underrated actor)


----------



## Micara

The Patriot


----------



## GTAFA

Heath Ledger


----------



## rellis10

The Dark Knight


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Cillian Murphy


----------



## rellis10

28 Days Later


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Christopher Eccleston


----------



## rellis10

Shallow Grave


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Peter Mullan


----------



## rellis10

Session 9....


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

David Caruso


----------



## willowmoon

Jade . .


----------



## rellis10

Linda Fiorentino


----------



## Micara

Dogma.....


----------



## rellis10

Alan Rickman :bow:


----------



## Micara

Oh, how I <3 him...

Blow Dry


----------



## rellis10

Bill Nighy


----------



## Micara

Love Actually


----------



## GTAFA

Liam Neeson


----------



## rellis10

EDIT....too slow.....Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Micara

Leap of Faith


----------



## littlefairywren

Oooh, you guys had a tie....going with first in though - 

Kevin McKidd


----------



## PamelaLois

Trainspotting


----------



## GTAFA

Ewan McGregor (didn't know who he was back then)


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Adam


----------



## PamelaLois

Tilda Swinton


----------



## littlefairywren

Burn After Reading


----------



## GTAFA

John Malkovich


----------



## littlefairywren

The Portrait of a Lady


----------



## AuntHen

Barbara Hershey


----------



## littlefairywren

Beaches (please forgive me lol)


----------



## Micara

John Heard


----------



## littlefairywren

Pollock....


----------



## Adamantoise

Ed Harris.


----------



## Micara

The Abyss...


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Biehn


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Rock.......


----------



## PamelaLois

John C McGinley


----------



## Micara

Office Space


----------



## littlefairywren

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## willowmoon

Stephen Root


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

littlefairywren said:


> Jennifer Aniston



Derailed.....


----------



## willowmoon

Clive Owen


----------



## GTAFA

Closer (I understand Owen played the OTHER character onstage in London)


----------



## willowmoon

Natalie Portman


----------



## rellis10

V for Vendetta


----------



## willowmoon

Hugo Weaving


----------



## rellis10

The Matrix


----------



## littlefairywren

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Micara

Constantine


----------



## rellis10

Peter Stormare


----------



## GTAFA

Fargo
CARL: You know, I've been listening to your fuckin' bullshit all week. Are we square? 
[_no response for Grimsrud, staring at the TV_] 
CARL: Are WE square? Yeah, ya fuckin' mute. And if you see your friend Shep Proudfoot, tell him I'm gonna nail his fuckin' ass! 
[_he exits angrily toward the Ciera; after a few moments, Grimsrud follows him out the door with an axe in hand_] 
CARL [_Showalter turns, sees Grimsrud striding toward him, axe raised_] Oh no! Aaaaaah! 
[_Grimsrud brings the axe down toward Carl's neck_]


----------



## graphicsgal

William H. Macy


----------



## Micara

Pleasantville


----------



## AuntHen

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Micara

Fear.......


----------



## willowmoon

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## AuntHen

I <3 Huckabees... made me laugh so hard


What about the petroleum???!!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## CastingPearls

Hook .


----------



## AuntHen

Julia Roberts


----------



## rellis10

Erin Brockovic


----------



## littlefairywren

Albert Finney


----------



## GTAFA

The Dresser


----------



## rellis10

Edward Fox


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Importance Of Being Earnest


----------



## willowmoon

Rupert Everett


----------



## trucrimsongold

Jane Lynch


----------



## Weirdo890

A Mighty Wind


----------



## Micara

Eugene Levy


----------



## Weirdo890

National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## Micara

Anthony Michael Hall


----------



## Weirdo890

Sixteen Candles


----------



## Micara

Gedde Watanabe


----------



## Weirdo890

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## KnottyOne

Russel Brand


----------



## Micara

Bedtime Stories


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Adam Sandler


----------



## KnottyOne

Little Nicky


----------



## rellis10

Harvey Keitel


----------



## Scorsese86

The Last Temptation of Christ


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Willem Dafoe


----------



## Scorsese86

Oliver Stone's Platoon


----------



## Mishty

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Being John Malkovich


----------



## AuntHen

John Cusack



love him!:wubu:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Oh me too!!!!

One of my favorites of his: Identity! (They "all" shared my birthday, btw) lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Ray Liotta sp?


----------



## CastingPearls

Goodfellas .


----------



## littlefairywren

Robert De Niro


----------



## GTAFA

1900 (feels like a century ago...)


----------



## willowmoon

Donald Sutherland


----------



## rellis10

The Italian Job (new one....OH GOD WHY! :doh


----------



## Micara

Mark Wahlberg!

:smitten:


----------



## rellis10

Max Payne..


----------



## Weirdo890

Beau Bridges


----------



## GTAFA

Jerry Maguire (We live in a cynical world. A cynical world.)


----------



## Weirdo890

Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## willowmoon

Radio (I absolutely loved this movie.)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Debra Winger


----------



## GTAFA

Shadowlands (a great film nobody saw)


----------



## littlefairywren

James Frain


----------



## Micara

Where The Heart Is

:wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

Ashley Judd


----------



## Scorsese86

Double Jeopardy


----------



## rellis10

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Micara

Volcano...


----------



## Scorsese86

Keith David


----------



## littlefairywren

All About Steve


----------



## Scorsese86

Howard Hesseman


----------



## PamelaLois

This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael McKean


----------



## willowmoon

The Brady Bunch Movie


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Shelley Long


----------



## willowmoon

The Money Pit


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Tom Hanks......


----------



## willowmoon

Joe Versus The Volcano


----------



## spiritangel

Meg Ryan ( I used to love that movie)


----------



## littlefairywren

When a Man Loves a Woman


----------



## willowmoon

Ellen Burstyn


----------



## littlefairywren

The Exorcist


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Linda Blair


----------



## willowmoon

Repossessed


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## littlefairywren

Flying High (Airplane!)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Peter Graves


----------



## willowmoon

Men In Black II


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Will Smith


----------



## GTAFA

Independence Day


----------



## willowmoon

Bill Pullman


----------



## spiritangel

While you were sleeping


----------



## GTAFA

Glynis Johns


----------



## willowmoon

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Sandra Bullock (haven't seen that movie in awhile!)


----------



## spiritangel

Two Weeks Notice


----------



## Scorsese86

Alicia Witt


----------



## GTAFA

Last Holiday (just saw it 3 or 4 days ago)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

LL Cool J..........


----------



## PamelaLois

Any Given Sunday


----------



## willowmoon

Al Pacino. .


----------



## rellis10

Heat......


----------



## BBWModel

Val Kilmer


----------



## rellis10

Alexander.


----------



## GTAFA

Angelina Jolie


----------



## rellis10

Beowulf....


----------



## willowmoon

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## rellis10

Hannibal..


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Oldman


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Batman Begins


----------



## willowmoon

Christian Bale


----------



## rellis10

Terminator Salvation


----------



## PamelaLois

Anton Yelchin


----------



## Micara

Charlie Bartlett


----------



## willowmoon

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## rellis10

Iron Man 2


----------



## GTAFA

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Micara

Ghost World


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Brad Renfro..


----------



## willowmoon

Apt Pupil . .


----------



## AuntHen

Ian McKellen :wubu: (Sir Ian for all you Brits )


----------



## Adamantoise

X-Men. Magneto ftw.


----------



## AuntHen

Famke Janssen


----------



## PamelaLois

Taken .....


----------



## littlefairywren

Liam Neeson


----------



## Micara

Chloe.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Julianne Moore


----------



## chapelhillmensch

The Big Lebowski...


----------



## StickMan

Jeff Bridges


----------



## rellis10

Men Who Stare At Goats


----------



## littlefairywren

George Clooney


----------



## rellis10

Ocean's 12


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Matt Damon


----------



## spiritangel

Good Will Hunting


----------



## rellis10

Robin Williams


----------



## willowmoon

One Hour Photo


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Michael Vartan


----------



## willowmoon

The Mists of Avalon (ok technically, it's a mini-series, but STILL -- essential viewing)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Anjelica Huston


----------



## willowmoon

The Addams Family


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Christina Ricci


----------



## willowmoon

The Opposite Of Sex


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Lisa Kudrow


----------



## willowmoon

Romy and Michele's High School Reunion


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Alan Cumming


----------



## willowmoon

Goldeneye. .


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Joe Don Baker.......Mitchell!!!


----------



## willowmoon

Mars Attacks!


----------



## rellis10

EDIT: Danny DeVito


----------



## GTAFA

Get Shorty
Chili Palmer: Martin, look at me.
Martin: I'm looking at you.
Chili Palmer: No, I want you to look at me the way I'm looking at you. Put it in your eyes, 'You're mine, asshole,' without saying it.
Martin: Like this?
Chili Palmer: What you're telling me, you're tired? You wanna go to bed?
Martin: Wait. How about this?
Chili Palmer: Now you're squinting like you need glasses. Look at me. I'm thinking, You're mine. I fuckin' own you. What I'm not doing is feeling anything about it one way or the other. You understand? You're not a person to me, you're a name in my collection book, a guy owes me money, that's all.
Martin: How about this?
Chili Palmer: That's not bad.
Martin: That's what I think of you, asshole. Nothing.
Chili Palmer: I believe it. Chili, look at me.


----------



## spiritangel

John Travolta


----------



## Bigtigmom

Hairspray (the newer one)


----------



## GTAFA

Amanda Bynes

Olive Penderghast: If he's so smart, 
why is your boyfriend 22 years old and still in high school?

Marianne: Because, Olive, it's His choice!

Olive Penderghast: Oh, really? His choice? 
He just *wants* to be repeating his senior year for, 
like, the fourth time 'cause he can't pass a single test?

Marianne: No, silly, [points up]

Marianne: His. His, with a capital H. 
If the Good Lord had wanted Micah 
to graduate, he would have given 
him the right answers.

Olive Penderghast: [laughs] I'm sorry, 
but, I mean, really? 
You gotta be shittin' me, woman.


----------



## Micara

Easy A.....


----------



## GTAFA

Patricia Clarkson

Rosemary: I had a similar situation 
when I was your age. 
I had a horrible reputation.

Olive Penderghast: Why?

Rosemary: Because I slept with a whole bunch of people. Mostly guys.

Olive Penderghast: Mom!


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Dogville....


----------



## willowmoon

Lauren Bacall


----------



## GTAFA

Prêt-à-Porter  (aka _Ready to Wear_)


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna

Forest Whitaker


----------



## LisaInNC

The Crying Game


----------



## BBW Goddess Anna

Stephen Rea


----------



## LisaInNC

Citizen X ........


----------



## chapelhillmensch

*Jeffrey DeMunn*


----------



## Deven

The Green Mile


----------



## rellis10

David Morse


----------



## littlefairywren

Disturbia...


----------



## willowmoon

Shia LaBeouf


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Holes..........


----------



## willowmoon

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Micara

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Heyyou

Tony Shalhoub.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

*Thir13en Ghosts*


----------



## Micara

Embeth Davidtz


----------



## The Dude

Army of Darkness


----------



## Micara

The One Bruce Campbell :wubu:

god i love this man!


----------



## willowmoon

The Majestic


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Daniel von Bargen.....


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

The Faculty......


----------



## Micara

Elijah Wood


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Avalon.....(one of my all time Favorites) 

_'You cut the turkey,you cut the turkey without us?!?!'_


----------



## willowmoon

Aidan Quinn


----------



## littlefairywren

Practical Magic


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

littlefairywren said:


> Practical Magic



I love love LOVE that movie!! Need to break it out and watch it again some time! 

Nicole Kidman


----------



## willowmoon

Cold Mountain


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## spiritangel

The Boat that Rocked


----------



## littlefairywren

Nick Frost


----------



## willowmoon

Shaun Of The Dead


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Dylan Moran


----------



## riplee

Tristram Shandy: A Cock and Bull Story


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Steve Coogan......


----------



## Micara

Marie Antoinette


----------



## littlefairywren

Rose Byrne


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Troy.........


----------



## littlefairywren

Eric Bana.....


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Finding Nemo


----------



## littlefairywren

Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## Deven

Mr. Wrong


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Pullman


----------



## Micara

Ruthless People


----------



## willowmoon

Bette Midler


----------



## Micara

The First Wives Club


----------



## willowmoon

Goldie Hawn


----------



## littlefairywren

Overboard...


----------



## Micara

Roddy McDowall


----------



## willowmoon

Planet of the Apes


----------



## AuntHen

Charelton Heston


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Soylent Green................................is People,but its so damn delicious!


----------



## Heyyou

Joseph Cotten.


----------



## GTAFA

Citizen Kane

Charles Foster Kane: Hello Jedediah.
Leland: Hello, Charlie. I didn't know we were speaking...
Charles Foster Kane: Sure, we're speaking,..... Jedediah: you're fired.


----------



## littlefairywren

Agnes Moorehead


----------



## PamelaLois

Mrs. Parkington


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Walter Pidgeon.............Good One! :bow:



(although I loved Greer Garson :wubu: )


----------



## littlefairywren

Funny Girl


PS. I agree, Greer Garson was gorgeous.


----------



## willowmoon

Omar Sharif


----------



## spiritangel

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter O'Toole


----------



## GTAFA

Troy 
[Priam kneels and kisses Achilles' hands]
Achilles: Who are you?
Priam: I have endured what no one on earth has endured before. I kissed the hands of the man who killed my son.
Achilles: [realizes, stands abrubtly] Priam? How did you get in here?
Priam: I know my country better than the Greeks, I think.
Achilles: [walks forward, lifts Priam] You are a brave man. I could have your head on a spit in the blink of an eye.
Priam: Do you really think death frightens me now? I watched my eldest son die, watched you drag his body behind your chariot. Give him back to me. He deserves a proper burial, you know that. Give him to me.
Achilles: He killed my cousin.
Priam: He thought it was you. How many cousins have you killed? How many sons and fathers and brothers and husbands? How many, brave Achilles?


----------



## rellis10

GTAFA said:


> Troy
> [Priam kneels and kisses Achilles' hands]
> Achilles: Who are you?
> Priam: I have endured what no one on earth has endured before. I kissed the hands of the man who killed my son.
> Achilles: [realizes, stands abrubtly] Priam? How did you get in here?
> Priam: I know my country better than the Greeks, I think.
> Achilles: [walks forward, lifts Priam] You are a brave man. I could have your head on a spit in the blink of an eye.
> Priam: Do you really think death frightens me now? I watched my eldest son die, watched you drag his body behind your chariot. Give him back to me. He deserves a proper burial, you know that. Give him to me.
> Achilles: He killed my cousin.
> Priam: He thought it was you. How many cousins have you killed? How many sons and fathers and brothers and husbands? How many, brave Achilles?




You chose the best scene of the film to quote, well done!


And...Orlando Bloom


----------



## Scorsese86

Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> Kingdom of Heaven



Ed Norton...


----------



## CastingPearls

Fight Club


----------



## GTAFA

Brad Pitt 
Tyler Durden: Welcome to Fight Club. The first rule of Fight Club is: 
you do not talk about Fight Club. 

The second rule of Fight Club is: 
you DO NOT talk about Fight Club! 

Third rule of Fight Club: 
if someone yells "stop!", goes limp, or taps out, the fight is over. 

Fourth rule: 
only two guys to a fight. 

Fifth rule: 
one fight at a time, fellas. 

Sixth rule: 
the fights are bare knuckle. No shirt, no shoes, no weapons. 

Seventh rule: 
fights will go on as long as they have to. 

And the eighth and final rule: 
if this is your first time at Fight Club, you have to fight.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## GTAFA

Tilda Swinton

Benjamin Button: 
[Voice over; letter to his daughter] 
For what it's worth: it's never too late or, in my case, too early to be whoever you want to be. 

There's no time limit, stop whenever you want. You can change or stay the same, there are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. And I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you never felt before. I hope you meet people with a different point of view. I hope you live a life you're proud of. If you find that you're not, I hope you have the strength to start all over again.


----------



## Micara

The Beach....


----------



## willowmoon

Robert Carlyle


----------



## FishCharming

28 Weeks Later


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Stringer Bell (Idris Elba)

Sorry I roll westside,Marlo can F*** himslef  

View attachment images.jpeg


----------



## littlefairywren

RocknRolla


----------



## rellis10

Tom Hardy..


----------



## willowmoon

Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## rellis10

Patrick Stewart


----------



## spiritangel

Robyn Hood Men In tights


----------



## willowmoon

Cary Elwes


----------



## spiritangel

Ella Enchanted


----------



## willowmoon

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Tanuki

Broke back mountain


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Michelle Williams...........


----------



## Micara

Dick.......


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Dan Hedaya.......


----------



## Micara

Clueless...


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Micara said:


> Clueless...



alicia witherspoon......


----------



## Micara

Excess Baggage


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Harry Connick Jr.........(thought I would go with Che' didn't ya  )


----------



## Micara

Copycat...


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Will Patton...........


----------



## rellis10

Remember The Titans


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Avon Barksdale.........(WOOD HARRIS)

WOOT!! I got Stringer and Avon in the same thread! 

View attachment images.jpeg


----------



## littlefairywren

Paid in Full


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Esai Morales ....


----------



## willowmoon

La Bamba . .


----------



## spiritangel

Lou Diamond Phillips (whatever happened to that guy)


----------



## Bigtigmom

Stand and Deliver


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Edward James Olmos


----------



## rellis10

Blade Runner


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Brion James....


----------



## Scorsese86

48Hrs. by Walter Hill


----------



## littlefairywren

Nick Nolte


----------



## Adamantoise

The Thin Red Line.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sean Penn....


----------



## Adamantoise

Carlito's Way


----------



## Scorsese86

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## rellis10

A History of Violence


----------



## Scorsese86

William Hurt


----------



## Micara

Body Heat...


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Mickey Rourke.......


----------



## GTAFA

Diner 
Shrevie: when you're dating, everything is talking about sex. Where can we do it? Why can't we do it? Are you parents gonna be out so we can do it? Everything is always talkin about getting sex, and then planning the wedding, all the details. But then, when you get married... it's crazy, i dunno. You can get it whenever you want it. You wake up in the morning and she's there. You come home from work and she's there. So all that sex planning talk is over with. And so is the wedding planning talk cause you're already married. So... ya know I can come down here and we can bullshit the entire night away but I cannot hold a 5 minute conversation with Beth. I mean it's not her fault, I'm not blaming her, she's great... It's just, we got nothing to talk about... 
.....But it's good, it's good.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Kevin Bacon.............


----------



## spiritangel

Flatliners (just to throw off everyone who thought I would say footloose lol)


----------



## Micara

Oliver Platt


----------



## spiritangel

The Three Muskateers


----------



## littlefairywren

Chris O'Donnell


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Bloodsport.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Hmmmm 'Me Thinks you are referring to his character in NCIS? I might be wrong. 

Because unless there is an Irish kid or an Indian kid for that matter named Chris O'Donnell,He was not in Bloodsport the 1988 Classic with Jean Claude Van God Dammit as Frank 'put up your Dukes' Dux with that said I shall nominate the following Actor,Longview,TX own Academy Award winner:

Forest Whitaker


----------



## GTAFA

Good Morning, Vietnam
Adrian Cronauer: 
[imitating Walter Cronkite]
I just want to begin by saying to Roosevelt E. Roosevelt,
what it is, what it shall be, what it was. 
The weather out there today is hot and shitty with continued hot and shitty in the afternoon. 
Tomorrow a chance of continued crappy with a pissy weather front coming down from the north. 
Basically, it's hotter than a snake's ass in a wagon rut.


----------



## littlefairywren

Robin Williams


----------



## BBW Betty

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## littlefairywren

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Adamantoise

The Lawnmower Man.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Jeff Fahey


----------



## GTAFA

Wyatt Earp 
Wyatt Earp: How are you?
Doc Holliday: I'm dying, how are you?


----------



## spiritangel

Kevin Costner


----------



## HeavyDuty24

chapelhillmensch said:


> Hmmmm 'Me Thinks you are referring to his character in NCIS? I might be wrong.
> 
> Because unless there is an Irish kid or an Indian kid for that matter named Chris O'Donnell,He was not in Bloodsport the 1988 Classic with Jean Claude Van God Dammit as Frank 'put up your Dukes' Dux with that said I shall nominate the following Actor,Longview,TX own Academy Award winner:
> 
> Forest Whitaker



haha yes! i am a larger then life Van Damme fan. i love Forest,cool that we are both from Texas too.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Keeping with a theme:

Silverado


----------



## GTAFA

Brian Dennehy 
Cobb: 
We're gonna give you a fair trial, followed by a first class hanging.


----------



## littlefairywren

Romeo + Juliet (Luhrmann version)


----------



## rellis10

Harold Perrineau (pretty sure he played Mercutio, could be wrong)


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> Harold Perrineau (pretty sure he played Mercutio, could be wrong)



Yeppers, he did 

The Matrix


----------



## Adamantoise

Hugo Weaving.


----------



## rellis10

V For Vendetta


----------



## GTAFA

Natalie Portman
V 
...A building is a symbol, as is the act of destroying it. Symbols are given power by people. A symbol, in and of itself is powerless, but with enough people behind it, blowing up a building can change the world.


----------



## Dmitra

The Professional


----------



## littlefairywren

Jean Reno.....


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Jean Reno.....



Ronin.......


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> Ronin.......



Oooh, good movie!!

Sean Bean


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, good movie!!
> 
> Sean Bean



Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## PamelaLois

Sean Astin


----------



## littlefairywren

50 First Dates


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Drew Barrymore


----------



## spiritangel

Never Been Kissed


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

^^ One of my absolute favorite movies..and I own it! lol

Leelee Sobieski


----------



## PamelaLois

88 Minutes


----------



## chapelhillmensch

William Forsythe.........the Ernest Borgnine of our time  (did you you see him in The Waterdance?)


----------



## littlefairywren

Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo


----------



## Micara

Amy Poehler


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Micara said:


> Amy Poehler




Ooo, Good One!!!!


Southland Tales


----------



## littlefairywren

Seann William Scott


----------



## spiritangel

Dude wheres my car


----------



## littlefairywren

Ashton Kucher (sp?)


----------



## spiritangel

Just Married


----------



## HayleeRose

Brittany Murphy


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Uptown Girls


----------



## spiritangel

Dakota Fanning


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Twilight Saga: Eclipse


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Taylor Lautner


----------



## rellis10

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Taylor Lautner



Erm.....

*tries to think of anything outside of Twilight*

Awwww crap...

Twilight: New Moon


----------



## spiritangel

Robert Pattinson (at least he has done something other than those movies)


----------



## rellis10

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## BBW Betty

Maggie Smith


----------



## rellis10

That's DAME Maggie Smith to you! 

And..Gosford Park :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Ryan Philipe (gah spelling)


----------



## Scorsese86

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Micara

Selma Blair


----------



## Scorsese86

Storytelling


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Leo Fitzpatrick.....


----------



## PamelaLois

serendipity


----------



## GTAFA

Eugene Levy 
[at Bloomingdale's]
Jonathan: Happy anniversary.
Sara: When did you get to be so unimaginably romantic?
Jonathan: I think that it's good luck that we return this year to the scene of the crime.
[pours a paper cup of champagne]
Jonathan: Cheers.
Sara: Cheers.
Bloomingdale's Salesman: Oh, I don't think so, no beverages on the premises, I'm gonna have to ask you to leave.
Jonathan: Hey, how are you doing? Don't you remember me?
Bloomingdale's Salesman: Yes I do.
Jonathan: This is her, This is the girl!
Bloomingdale's Salesman: Ms. Carbon-copy.
Jonathan: Yes.
Bloomingdale's Salesman: I see.
Jonathan: This is the guy who helped me find you!
Sara: Oh, hi!
Bloomingdale's Salesman: If you're not going to purchase anything, please make room for paying customers.
Jonathan: We do, we want some gloves, some cashmere gloves.
[closing bell rings]
Bloomingdale's Salesman: Oh, I'm sorry, that would be the closing bell. Perhaps tomorrow...
Sara: You're not serious...
Bloomingdale's Salesman: Store hours 10 to 7 except Sundays and holidays.
Jonathan: He warms up...
Bloomingdale's Salesman: At the discretion of management or with the possible visit of dignitaries...
[Sara goes behind the counter]
Bloomingdale's Salesman: No, no, no, no, please, on the other side of the counter! You cannot come back here, this is for authorized personnel only, please stay on your side of the counter, thank you very much!


----------



## spiritangel

American Pie


----------



## littlefairywren

Jennifer Coolidge


----------



## Micara

A Mighty Wind


----------



## Adamantoise

Jim Moret.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Well since it is called the Movie..Actor thread and all his credits seem to TV, with the exception of a Mighty Wind,all his credits are for TV series. I guess it will have to be:
A Mighty Wind


I think this threads a blast but TV anchormen playing Reporter/Anchormen does it really constitute an Actual Actor?

In the Spirit of the thread since Mr.Moret played a ....Newscaster in one episode of The West Wing and wait!! he played a Reporter in another episode. He starred with Martin Sheen. So in my best backassward way I will then put forth:

*Apocalypse Now* (Plenty of Good Actors to choose from and nary a Newscaster in sight.)


----------



## PamelaLois

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## chapelhillmensch

PamelaLois said:


> Laurence Fishburne




Excellent Choice.. I will see your Laurence Fishburne and add:


*EVENT HORIZON*


----------



## Micara

Jason Isaacs


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Micara said:


> Jason Isaacs



_"You know, it's an ugly business doing one's duty... but just occasionally it's a real pleasure"_ - Jason Issacs as Col. William Tavington

Jason was so fucking bad ass in the:

The Patriot

He killed The Joker for God's sake!!


----------



## Micara

Heath Ledger

God rest his soul


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Micara said:


> Heath Ledger
> 
> God rest his soul




OMG THE PATRIOT BEST MOVIE EVER!!!! O.O

but um 10 Things I Hate About You.


----------



## GTAFA

Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Inception..........


----------



## Micara

Tom Berenger


----------



## GTAFA

Major League 
Jake Taylor: That's my wife...
Willie Mays Hayes: Does she know that?
Jake Taylor: Well, she would've been if I hadn't screwed it up... 
....who's that guy she's with?
Willie Mays Hayes: I don't know. He's not wearing a name-tag.


----------



## Micara

Margaret Whitton


----------



## GTAFA

The Secret of My Succe$s 

Christy Wills: You want me to spy on him?
Howard Prescott: No, I don't want you to spy on him. 
I want you to get to be friends with him, 
...and then rifle through his papers and tell me what you find.


----------



## PamelaLois

Michael J. Fox


----------



## FAjastone

Back to the Future


----------



## Micara

Crispin Glover


----------



## GTAFA

Nurse Betty 
Del: You know these actors are mainly models, 
...which are mainly faggots. 
And the rest are assholes... 
Know what bugs me the most about those soaps...? 
It's people with no lives, watching other people's fake lives.


----------



## Dmitra

Aaron Eckhart


----------



## GTAFA

Erin Brockovich
Erin Brockovich: Don't be too nice to me, OK?
George: Why?
Erin Brockovich: It makes me nervous.


----------



## Dmitra

Conchata Ferrell!


----------



## GTAFA

Mr. Deeds 
Babe: You must be Jan. My name is...
Jan: I know who you are. Wham-Bam Dawson, a.k.a. Little Miss Slut-slut.
Babe: Okay, I deserved that...
Jan: Do you have any idea how much you hurt him? You're not getting anywhere near that boy.
Babe: I have to find him, and there's nothing you can do to stop me.
Jan: [rolls up her sleeves] There's a lot I can do to stop you.
Babe: He needs to know how bad I feel, and I would go to the end of the earth, I would do anything, *anything*, to take back what I did to him.
Jan: ...I'm sorry? All I heard was, "blah blah blah, I'm a dirty tramp."
+++++
Jan: Tell you what: you get by me, I'll tell you where he is.
[cricks her neck]
Jan: Whoo! Feeling crazy!
Babe: [takes off her coat] Okay...
Jan: Come to mama!
[Babe charges, and Jan clotheslines her]
Babe: Ow...
Jan: I was a rodeo clown for six years. You're gonna have to step it up a notch, shorty.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Adam Sandler


----------



## PamelaLois

Happy Gilmore


----------



## spiritangel

Ben Stiller


----------



## Deven

Mystery Men


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Paul Reubens


----------



## spiritangel

janeen garaffolo


----------



## Micara

I'll go with the first answer and say...

Blow


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Ray Liotta


----------



## littlefairywren

Identity......good movie!


----------



## Micara

John Hawkes


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Micara said:


> John Hawkes



I loved him in deadwood!


Miami Vice


----------



## GTAFA

Jamie Foxx


----------



## spiritangel

Dream Girls


----------



## graphicsgal

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Micara

The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## GTAFA

Paul Bettany
(possibly the most under-rated actor now working)


----------



## Micara

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## GTAFA

Josh Lucas
Hansen: So how about it, Nash? You scared?
Nash: Terrified... mortified... petrified... stupefied... by you.
* * * * *
Nash: Hello, Martin.
Hansen: Jesus Christ.
Nash: No. I don't have that one. My savior complex takes a different form.


----------



## Micara

American Psycho


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Jared Leto *siighhh*


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Switchback...


----------



## CastingPearls

Danny Glover


----------



## chapelhillmensch

The Color Purple


----------



## CastingPearls

Margaret Avery


----------



## PamelaLois

The Fish That Saved Pittsburgh


----------



## TwilightStarr

Stockard Channing


----------



## CastingPearls

Six Degrees of Separation


----------



## nic_nic07

Will Smith.


----------



## littlefairywren

Seven Pounds


----------



## PamelaLois

Bill Smitrovich


----------



## littlefairywren

Eagle Eye...


----------



## Dmitra

Michelle Monahagn


----------



## Scorsese86

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## littlefairywren

Val Kilmer


----------



## Adamantoise

Alexander.


----------



## GTAFA

Angelina Jolie


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Tomb Raider


----------



## GTAFA

Jon Voight


----------



## stephbreezy

Transformers Ftw!


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Sir Bernie Mac


----------



## Scorsese86

Bad Santa ...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## Scorsese86

The Apostle


----------



## willowmoon

Robert Duvall


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Second Hand Lions


----------



## BBW Betty

Haley Joel Osment


----------



## CastingPearls

A.I. Artificial Intelligence


----------



## PamelaLois

Jude Law . . . . . . .


----------



## CastingPearls

Cold Mountain


----------



## spiritangel

Nicole Kidman


----------



## CastingPearls

Moulin Rouge


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Moulin Rouge


:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


Kylie Minogue


----------



## spiritangel

The Delinquents


----------



## CastingPearls

:blush:

Charlie Schlatter


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> :blush:
> 
> Charlie Schlatter



Uh Huh....You Know this Guy don't you L? 


Bright Lights, Big City


----------



## JonesT

Michael J Fox


----------



## chapelhillmensch

JonesT said:


> Michael J Fox



The Secret of My Succe$s


----------



## Micara

Fred Gwynne


----------



## GTAFA

The Cotton Club 

[Frenchy has just broken Owney's watch]

Frenchy: You cheap son of a bitch! You only offered $500 for me?
Owney: What?
Frenchy: If you were kidnapped, I wouldn't offer more than that for you!
Owney: $500?
Frenchy: That's what I heard!
Owney: 50 grand! I paid 50 grand! They only wanted 35 but I gave 50 not to hurt you. $500. I would've given 500,000 for you. I been worried sick about you. Look at what you done to my fuckin' watch.
Frenchy: 50 grand?
Owney: Yeah.
[Frenchy hands Owney a box that Owney opens]
Owney: What's this? A platinum watch. (smiling) You asshole.


----------



## littlefairywren

Diane Lane


----------



## chapelhillmensch

littlefairywren said:


> Diane Lane



Rumble Fish


----------



## CastingPearls

Mickey Rourke


----------



## Meddlecase

Iron man 2


----------



## CastingPearls

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## littlefairywren

Less Than Zero


----------



## chapelhillmensch

littlefairywren said:


> Less Than Zero



James Spader


----------



## littlefairywren

The Secretary


----------



## chapelhillmensch

littlefairywren said:


> The Secretary



I will throw you Canucks a bone....



Stephen McHattie


----------



## BCBeccabae

the Fountain


----------



## willowmoon

Hugh Jackman


----------



## CastingPearls

X-Men Origins:Wolverine


----------



## littlefairywren

Liev Schreiber


----------



## Micara

Scream


----------



## littlefairywren

Neve Campbell


----------



## Adamantoise

Panic. Oh ffs...


----------



## TwilightStarr

William H. Macy


----------



## CastingPearls

Fargo .


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Fargo .




Peter Stormare


----------



## CastingPearls

The Big Lebowski


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> The Big Lebowski



Sam Elliott


----------



## CastingPearls

Tombstone .


----------



## PamelaLois

Thomas Haden Church


----------



## chapelhillmensch

PamelaLois said:


> Thomas Haden Church



Sideways..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Paul Giamatti


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Big Fat Liar


----------



## GTAFA

Sideways 
Jack: If they want to drink Merlot, we're drinking Merlot.
Miles Raymond: No, if anyone orders Merlot, I'm leaving. I am NOT drinking any fucking Merlot!


----------



## Micara

I'll go with the first answer and say 

Amanda Bynes


----------



## GTAFA

Easy A 
Marianne: Looks like someone's on a downward spiral.
[stapling papers]
Olive Penderghast: Looks like someone's practicing the mundane activity she'll be saddled with the rest of her pathetic life.
+++++++++++++
Olive Penderghast: If he's so smart, why is your boyfriend 22 years old and still in high school?
Marianne: Because, Olive, it's His choice!
Olive Penderghast: Oh, really? His choice? He just *wants* to be repeating his senior year for, like, the fourth time 'cause he can't pass a single test?
Marianne: No, silly,
[points up]
Marianne: *His. *His**, with a capital _*H*_. If the Good Lord had wanted Micah to graduate, he would have given him the right answers.
Olive Penderghast: [laughs] I'm sorry, but, I mean, really? 
You gotta be shittin' me, woman.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Emma Stone


----------



## Micara

Superbad...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Michael Cera


----------



## Micara

Nick & Norah's Infinite Playlist


----------



## willowmoon

Kat Dennings


----------



## chapelhillmensch

willowmoon said:


> Kat Dennings



Charlie Bartlett


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Bigtigmom

The Pick-Up Artist


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Dennis Hopper


----------



## CastingPearls

Blue Velvet


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Blue Velvet




Dean Stockwell....


----------



## littlefairywren

Buffalo Soldiers


----------



## PamelaLois

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## willowmoon

Gladiator . .


----------



## rellis10

Derek Jacobi


----------



## chapelhillmensch

rellis10 said:


> Derek Jacobi



Gosford Park


----------



## Scorsese86

Stephen Fry


----------



## Mishty

V for Vendetta


----------



## CastingPearls

Natalie Portman


----------



## Mishty

Beautiful Girls


----------



## Scorsese86

Timothy Hutton


----------



## CastingPearls

The Falcon and the Snowman


----------



## Scorsese86

Pat Hingle


----------



## Mishty

Shaft

.............................


----------



## Scorsese86

Dan Hedaya


----------



## Mishty

Searching for Bobby Fischer


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Mishty said:


> Searching for Bobby Fischer



Laura Linney


----------



## littlefairywren

Kinsey......


----------



## PamelaLois

John Lithgow


----------



## littlefairywren

Cliff Hanger


----------



## chapelhillmensch

littlefairywren said:


> Cliff Hanger



Janine Turner


----------



## PamelaLois

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Micara

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Micara said:


> Shirley MacLaine



The Apartment


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack Lemmon


----------



## CastingPearls

Some Like It Hot


----------



## littlefairywren

Tony Curtis


----------



## CastingPearls

Spartacus .


----------



## Scorsese86

Sir Baron Laurence Olivier


----------



## littlefairywren

Clash of the Titans (the old one)


----------



## willowmoon

Ursula Andress


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Casino Royale (1966)


----------



## littlefairywren

Woody Allen


----------



## CastingPearls

Hannah and Her Sisters


----------



## AuntHen

mia farrow


----------



## Micara

Be Kind Rewind


----------



## AuntHen

jack black


----------



## littlefairywren

The Holiday (with the very annoying Cameron Diaz!)


----------



## PamelaLois

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Scorsese86

Tom Cruise


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> Tom Cruise



Top Gun...


----------



## Scorsese86

Meg Ryan ...


----------



## CastingPearls

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Pullman


----------



## CastingPearls

Independence Day


----------



## tonynyc

Randy Quaid


----------



## Scorsese86

I adore Randy Quaid! Yeah, he is crazy as hell, but come on... and because it's that time of the year, I just have to say:

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## Micara

Juliette Lewis


----------



## Scorsese86

Cape Fear ...


----------



## Mishty

Nick Nolte ....


----------



## CastingPearls

The Prince of Tides


----------



## Mishty

BEST BOOK EVER


Barbra Streisand


----------



## Scorsese86

Funny Girl ...


----------



## CastingPearls

Omar Sharif


----------



## Scorsese86

Doctor Zhivago


----------



## CastingPearls

Julie Christie


----------



## Scorsese86

McCabe & Mrs. Miller


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Scorsese86 said:


> McCabe & Mrs. Miller



Keith Carradine


----------



## Scorsese86

Pretty Baby


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Scorsese86 said:


> Pretty Baby



Susan Sarandon


----------



## Micara

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## CastingPearls

Meatloaf .


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Meatloaf .





Wayne's World


----------



## CastingPearls

Mike Myers


----------



## littlefairywren

Austin Powers in Goldmember......"Oh yesh. Yesh yesh yesh yesh. This is a keeper."


----------



## AuntHen

Here's one for the books.... Beyonce (haha)


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreamgirls


----------



## Scorsese86

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## PamelaLois

The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## littlefairywren

PamelaLois said:


> The Secret Life of Bees



I love this movie!!!

Queen Latifah


----------



## CastingPearls

Chicago .


----------



## Micara

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## GTAFA

America's Sweethearts
Gwen: Is that a gun in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?
Eddie: Actually, it's a gun.
[shoots her multiple times]


----------



## tonynyc

Stanley Tucci


----------



## CastingPearls

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> The Devil Wears Prada




Gisele Bündchen..........


----------



## Micara

Taxi......


----------



## Scorsese86

Ann-Margret


----------



## GTAFA

Bye Bye Birdie
[Kim has just dyed her hair]
Harry McAfee: You dare defy your mother?
Kim McAfee: Well, it's my hair.
Harry McAfee: Not till you're 21!


----------



## Scorsese86

Maureen Stapleton


----------



## CastingPearls

Johnny Dangerously


----------



## PamelaLois

Michael Keaton


----------



## CastingPearls

The Merry Gentleman


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> The Merry Gentleman




Bobby Cannavale


----------



## Micara

Paul Blart: Mall Cop


----------



## CastingPearls

Kevin James


----------



## Micara

I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry


----------



## Heyyou

Adam Sandler


----------



## CastingPearls

50 First Dates


----------



## littlefairywren

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Micara

Whip It....


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Micara said:


> Whip It....



Kristen Wiig


----------



## willowmoon

Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## GTAFA

Tim Meadows


----------



## Micara

Mean Girls


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Micara said:


> Mean Girls




Rachel McAdams


----------



## GTAFA

Morning Glory


----------



## Scorsese86

Diane Keaton


----------



## willowmoon

The Family Stone


----------



## Scorsese86

Dermot Mulroney


----------



## GTAFA

About Schmidt


----------



## rellis10

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Heyyou

A Few Good Men


----------



## Heyyou

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## Heyyou

The Sentinel


----------



## spiritangel

Heyyou said:


> A Few Good Men



in the spirit of keeping the thread as it should be

Tom Cruise


----------



## Micara

Interview With A Vampire


----------



## Heyyou

spiritangel said:


> in the spirit of keeping the thread as it should be
> 
> Tom Cruise



not sure what that means in the spirit of keeping the thread as it should be

Brad Pitt


----------



## PamelaLois

The Mexican


----------



## chapelhillmensch

James Gandolfini


----------



## CastingPearls

The Last Castle


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> The Last Castle



Clifton Collins Jr.


----------



## willowmoon

Star Trek (2009)


----------



## rellis10

Chris Pine


----------



## willowmoon

Unstoppable


----------



## Scorsese86

Kevin Dunn ...


----------



## Micara

Dave......


----------



## Scorsese86

Charles Grodin


----------



## Micara

The Great Muppet Caper


----------



## Heyyou

John Cleese


----------



## Scorsese86

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Micara

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## CastingPearls

Trading Places


----------



## Scorsese86

Ralph Bellamy


----------



## Micara

Pretty Woman


----------



## CastingPearls

Jason Alexander


----------



## GTAFA

Shallow Hal
[after Mauricio broke Hal's spell]
Hal: Okay, who do you think is the most beautiful woman in the world?
Mauricio: Wonder Woman.
Hal: Okay... let's say everyone else in the world thought Wonder Woman was ugly.
Mauricio: It wouldn't matter. Because I know they'd be wrong.
Hal: See! That's what I had with Rosemary! I saw a knock out, I don't care what anybody else saw!
Mauricio: You're right. I guess I really did screw you, huh?


----------



## Scorsese86

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## rellis10

Iron Man...


----------



## CastingPearls

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Scorsese86

The Pick-Up Artist

...for some reason I love this film. But I haven't seen it in 10 years.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Scorsese86 said:


> The Pick-Up Artist
> 
> ...for some reason I love this film. But I haven't seen it in 10 years.




Lorraine Bracco


----------



## Micara

Riding in Cars With Boys


----------



## CastingPearls

Drew Barrymore .


----------



## GTAFA

50 First Dates

Henry: Pardon me. Sorry to interrupt, but I notice we were 
both eating alone and I thought perhaps I could sit with you, 
...maybe build a syrup Jacuzzi for your waffle house?
Lucy: Oh, that would be nice, but I have a boyfriend. 
I'm sorry.
Henry: You're making up a boyfriend so you can 
get rid of me?
Lucy: No. I'm not.
Henry: What's his name then?
Lucy: Ringo.
Henry: Is his last name, Starr?
Lucy: No. 
...McCartney.


----------



## Micara

Sean Astin


----------



## CastingPearls

The Lord of the Rings (take your pick, he's in all of them)


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> The Lord of the Rings (take your pick, he's in all of them)



Elijah Wood


----------



## Micara

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Scorsese86

Tom Wilkinson


----------



## GTAFA

Shakespeare in Love

* * * * * 

Philip Henslowe: Mr. Fennyman, allow me to explain about the theatre business. The natural condition is one of insurmountable obstacles on the road to imminent disaster.
Hugh Fennyman: So what do we do?
Philip Henslowe: Nothing. Strangely enough, it all turns out well.
Hugh Fennyman: How?
Philip Henslowe: I don't know. It's a mystery. 

* * * * * 

Hugh Fennyman: Uh, one moment, sir.
Ned Alleyn: Who are you?
Hugh Fennyman: I'm, uh... I'm the money.
Ned Alleyn: Then you may remain so long as you remain silent.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## CastingPearls

Quills .


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Quills .




Michael Caine


----------



## GTAFA

Batman Begins
 
Carmine Falcone: 
[frantically loading his shotgun] What the hell are you?
[Batman breaks open the limo's sunroof and pulls Falcone out]
Batman: I'm Batman!

[Batman knocks Falcone out with a headbutt, then notices a bum watching him. The bum is wearing the coat Bruce gave him years ago]

Batman: Nice coat.
[Batman flies off with Falcone]
Homeless Man: Thanks.
*************************
Bruce Wayne: [as Alfred opens the curtains] Bats are nocturnal.
Alfred Pennyworth: Bats may be, but even for billionaire playboys, three o'clock is pushing it. The price of leading a double life, I fear. Your theatrics made an impression.
[shows the newspaper to Bruce]
Bruce Wayne: Theatricality and deception are powerful weapons, Alfred. It's a good start.
Alfred Pennyworth: If those are to be the first of many injuries to come, it would be wise to find a suitable excuse. Polo, for instance.
Bruce Wayne: I'm not learning polo, Alfred.
Alfred Pennyworth: Strange injuries a non-existent social life, these things beg the question as to what exactly does Bruce Wayne do with his time and his money.
Bruce Wayne: And what does someone like me do?
Alfred Pennyworth: Drive sports cars, date movie stars, buy things that are not for sale... who knows, Master Wayne? You start pretending to have fun, you might even have a little by accident.


----------



## rellis10

Gary Oldman


----------



## Anm4521

Air Force One


----------



## Heyyou

Harrison Ford


----------



## rellis10

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Anm4521

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## rellis10

The Matrix


----------



## Micara

Keanu Reeves


----------



## willowmoon

My Own Private Idaho


----------



## PamelaLois

River Phoenix (RIP)


----------



## Micara

Sneakers .


----------



## Anm4521

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## GTAFA

I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry

Captain Phineas J. Tucker: Gentlemen, I have a very simple policy. 
What you shove up your ass is your own business.


----------



## Anm4521

Nick Swardson


----------



## GTAFA

You Don't Mess with the Zohan


----------



## Anm4521

rob schneider


----------



## rellis10

Judge Dredd


----------



## Scorsese86

Max von Sydow


----------



## rellis10

Shutter Island


----------



## Scorsese86

Michelle Williams


----------



## rellis10

Synecdoche, New York


----------



## Scorsese86

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## rellis10

25th Hour (I think)


----------



## Scorsese86

Anna Paquin


----------



## rellis10

X-Men 2....


----------



## CastingPearls

skip please


----------



## Scorsese86

rellis10 said:


> X-Men 2....



It's _X2_ (In case a real nerd sees this)

Bruce Davison


----------



## deanbpm

Short Cuts


----------



## Micara

Chris Penn


----------



## Scorsese86

Footloose ...


----------



## CastingPearls

Too Wong Foo Thanks For Everything Julie Newmar


----------



## willowmoon

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Anm4521

Demolition Man


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Denis Leary...........


----------



## Anm4521

Ice Age...


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Ray Romano


----------



## deanbpm

Grilled....


----------



## Heyyou

Kevin James


----------



## CastingPearls

Paul Blart Mall Cop


----------



## littlefairywren

Jayma Mays


----------



## PamelaLois

Epic Movie


----------



## Anm4521

Darrell Hammond


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Anm4521 said:


> Darrell Hammond



Scary Movie 3....God I thought I would never ever type that title.


----------



## Anm4521

George Carlin


----------



## willowmoon

Dogma .  .


----------



## Gspoon

Kevin Smith


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## willowmoon

Mark Hamill


----------



## rellis10

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## CastingPearls

Carrie Fisher


----------



## GTAFA

The Blues Brothers

[after a burst of gunfire from the Mystery Woman, Jake climbs to his feet, covered in mud from the tunnel floor]

Jake: It's good to see you, sweetheart.

Mystery Woman: You contemptible pig! I remained celibate for you. I stood at the back of a cathedral, waiting, in celibacy, for you, with three hundred friends and relatives in attendance. My uncle hired the best Romanian caterers in the state. To obtain the seven limousines for the wedding party, my father used up his last favor with Mad Pete Trullo. 
So for me, for my mother, my grandmother, my father, my uncle, and for the common good, 
I must now kill you, and your brother.

[Jake falls to his knees]

Jake: Oh, please, don't kill us. Please, please don't kill us. 
You know I love you baby. 
I wouldn't leave ya. 
It wasn't my fault.
Mystery Woman: You miserable slug! You think you can talk your way out of this? You betrayed me.
Jake: No I didn't. Honest... 
I ran out of gas. 
I, I had a flat tire.
I didn't have enough money for cab fare. 
My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. 
An old friend came in from out of town. 
Someone stole my car. 
There was an earthquake. 
A terrible flood. 
Locusts. 
IT WASN'T MY FAULT, I SWEAR TO GOD....!

[Elwood covers his head in anticipation of more gunfire, 
...Jake removes his sunglasses to make a wordless appeal, and the Mystery Woman visibly softens]

Mystery Woman: Oh, Jake... Jake, honey...

[Jake embraces the Mystery Woman and they kiss]

Jake: [to Elwood] Let's go.

[He drops the Mystery Woman and walks off]

Elwood: [to the Mystery Woman as he steps past her] Take it easy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Donald Sutherland


----------



## AuntHen

Ordinary People


----------



## Heyyou

Timothy Hutton


----------



## Scorsese86

Beautiful Girls


----------



## AuntHen

little Natalie Portman (she was so young and cute)


----------



## CastingPearls

Where the Heart Is


----------



## Heyyou

John Cusack


----------



## CastingPearls

Heyyou said:


> John Cusack


He wasn't in that film.

Joan???


Addams Family Values


----------



## AuntHen

Christina Ricci


----------



## CastingPearls

Penelope .


----------



## AuntHen

My boy.... James McAvoy:wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Atonement.....


----------



## Heyyou

CastingPearls said:


> He wasn't in that film.
> 
> Joan???
> 
> 
> Addams Family Values



Joan Cusack	... Ruth Meyers

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0198021/fullcredits

_Atonement_

Keira Knightley


----------



## littlefairywren

The Duchess


----------



## AuntHen

Charlotte Rampling


----------



## littlefairywren

Angel Heart


----------



## chapelhillmensch

littlefairywren said:


> Angel Heart



Great Choice!

Louis Cyphre............................


----------



## littlefairywren

chapelhillmensch said:


> Great Choice!
> 
> Louis Cyphre............................



Who was played by Robert De Niro 

So.....

Sleepers


----------



## chapelhillmensch

littlefairywren said:


> Who was played by Robert De Niro
> 
> So.....
> 
> Sleepers




KEVIN BACON!!!! (YEA!!!)


----------



## rellis10

Death Sentence


----------



## Anm4521

John Goodman


----------



## Micara

Born Yesterday


----------



## GTAFA

Judy Holiday 
Harry Brock: Shut up! 
You ain't gonna be tellin' nobody nothin' pretty soon!
Billie Dawn: DOUBLE NEGATIVE! Right?
Paul Verrall: Right.
***********
Billie: Are you one of these talkers... or would you be interested in a little action?


----------



## PamelaLois

Adam's Rib . . . .


----------



## littlefairywren

Katharine Hepburn


----------



## GTAFA

Stage Door

Terry Randall: I see that, in addition to your other charms, you have that insolence generated by an inferior upbringing.
Jean Maitland: Hmm! Fancy clothes, fancy language and everything!
Terry Randall: Unfortunately, I learned to speak English correctly.
Jean Maitland: That won't be of much use to you here. We all talk pig latin.


----------



## hellokitty

Lucille Ball


----------



## littlefairywren

Mame ...............


----------



## Dmitra

Robert Preston


----------



## CastingPearls

Victor/Victoria


----------



## willowmoon

Julie Andrews


----------



## Micara

The Princess Diaries


----------



## CastingPearls

Anne Hathaway


----------



## Heyyou

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## CastingPearls

Stanley Tucci


----------



## rellis10

Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## Heyyou

Bruce Willis


----------



## CastingPearls

Twelve Monkeys


----------



## Heyyou

Brad Pitt !


----------



## CastingPearls

Legends of the Fall


----------



## Scorsese86

Julia Ormond


----------



## CastingPearls

First Knight


----------



## Dmitra

Sean Connery


----------



## CastingPearls

Robin Hood Prince of Thieves


----------



## littlefairywren

Morgan Freeman


----------



## CastingPearls

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## GTAFA

Gil Bellows

[after Tommy told the story of how he got arrested]
Andy Dufresne: Maybe it's time for you to switch careers.
Tommy Williams: Huh?
Andy Dufresne: What I mean is, you don't seem to be a very good thief, maybe you should try something else.
Tommy Williams: Yeah, well, what the hell do you know about it Capone? What are you in for?
Andy Dufresne: Me? My lawyer fucked me. Everybody's innocent in here. Didn't you know that?


----------



## CastingPearls

The Weather Man


----------



## chapelhillmensch

GTAFA said:


> Gil Bellows




Nicolas Cage


----------



## CastingPearls

City of Angels


----------



## littlefairywren

Dennis Franz


----------



## CastingPearls

Dressed to Kill


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Dressed to Kill



Angie Dickinson


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Dressed to Kill



Angie Dickinson.....She was so good I had to say her twice..serious though did you ever see her in Rio Bravo?


----------



## CastingPearls

Rio Bravo .


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Rio Bravo .




Jinx !!!!  

Ricky Nelson


----------



## PamelaLois

The Wackiest Ship in the Army

I had to IMDB this one, I couldn't remember any movies Ricky Nelson did, other than Rio Bravo, only TV.


----------



## Heyyou

Jack Lemmon

IMDB has helped me many times in this thread.


----------



## rellis10

Glengarry Glenn Ross


----------



## MaxArden

rellis10 said:


> Glengarry Glenn Ross



Jonathan Pryce


----------



## CastingPearls

Brazil !


----------



## MaxArden

Michael Palin (No Relation)


----------



## CastingPearls

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life (a personal favorite)


----------



## littlefairywren

John Cleese


----------



## Micara

Rat Race  .


----------



## littlefairywren

Cuba Gooding Jr


----------



## Heyyou

Men of Honor


----------



## willowmoon

Robert De Niro


----------



## spiritangel

Stardust (letter limit filler)


----------



## PamelaLois

David Kelly


----------



## CastingPearls

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Heyyou

Johnny Depp


----------



## CastingPearls

Crybaby .


----------



## Heyyou

Iggy Pop 0


----------



## Dmitra

Tank Girl ...............^...............


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Lori Petty


----------



## CastingPearls

A League of Their Own


----------



## littlefairywren

David Strathairn


----------



## Micara

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## Anm4521

John C. Reilly


----------



## Micara

Boogie Nights


----------



## Anm4521

William H. Macy


----------



## CastingPearls

Fargo .


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Fargo .



Peter Stormare


----------



## CastingPearls

Armageddon


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Armageddon



Keith David


----------



## CastingPearls

Platoon .


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Platoon .



Johnny Depp


----------



## CastingPearls

Chocolat '


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Chocolat '



Carrie-Anne Moss


----------



## willowmoon

Memento . .


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Guy Pearce


----------



## willowmoon

The Count of Monte Cristo (2002)


----------



## rellis10

Jim Caviezel


----------



## Micara

Frequency .


----------



## Anm4521

Dennis Quaid


----------



## rellis10

Vantage Point


----------



## CastingPearls

Forest Whitaker


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Forest Whitaker




Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## rellis10

Sean Penn...


----------



## chapelhillmensch

rellis10 said:


> Sean Penn...




Shanghai Surprise


----------



## CastingPearls

Madonna .


----------



## Micara

Four Rooms


----------



## CastingPearls

Tim Roth .


----------



## Heyyou

Pulp Fiction


----------



## GTAFA

Amanda Plummer

Honey Bunny: 
[about to rob a diner] I love you, Pumpkin.

Pumpkin: I love you, Honey Bunny.

Pumpkin: 
[Standing up with a gun] 
All right, everybody be cool, this is a robbery!

Honey Bunny: Any of you fucking pricks move, 
and I'll execute every motherfucking last one of ya!


----------



## chapelhillmensch

So I married an Ax murderer


----------



## Heyyou

Mike Myers


----------



## Sasquatch!

Heyyou said:


> Mike Myers



Goldmember.


----------



## GTAFA

Michael York

Austin Powers: Smashing, Basil. A pimp-mobile.
Basil Exposition: Yes, yes. I knew it would tickle *your* fancy.
Austin Powers: What can I say?
[Grabs dice on rear-view mirror]
Austin Powers: Cough!
[pretends to cough]


----------



## CastingPearls

Logan's Run


----------



## Dmitra

Peter Ustinov


----------



## GTAFA

Spartacus

Lentulus Biatatus:
[reacting to a slow servant]The sun's over there! 

...I have to PAY these people!


----------



## CastingPearls

Tony Curtis


----------



## GTAFA

The Great Race

Professor Fate: Leslie escaped?
General: With a small friar.
Professor Fate: Leslie escaped with a chicken?


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Natalie Wood


----------



## PamelaLois

West Side Story


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Russ Tamblyn...............


----------



## Sasquatch!

Twin Peaks?


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Sasquatch! said:


> Twin Peaks?




Okay I confess I am a Twin Peaks Fanatic, His scenes from The Movie *Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with me* were actually deleted,but I still think it should count  Plus Fire had a ton of stars was so coooool so I will select:

David Bowie


----------



## littlefairywren

The Hunger


----------



## GTAFA

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## Micara

The Musketeer


----------



## Anm4521

Mena Suvari


----------



## spiritangel

Loser (filler lalala)


----------



## Anm4521

Jason Biggs


----------



## spiritangel

Wedding Daze


----------



## littlefairywren

Isla Fisher


----------



## CastingPearls

Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## littlefairywren

Joan Cusack


----------



## CastingPearls

Addams Family Values


----------



## Adamantoise

Raúl Juliá.


----------



## Deven

The Addam's Family


----------



## littlefairywren

Anjelica Huston


----------



## Deven

The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## CastingPearls

Gene Hackman


----------



## Micara

Crimson Tide


----------



## littlefairywren

James Gandolfini


----------



## CastingPearls

The Last Castle


----------



## littlefairywren

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## spiritangel

where the wild things are


----------



## Scorsese86

Chris Cooper


----------



## PamelaLois

Seabiscuit


----------



## littlefairywren

Jeff Bridges


----------



## GTAFA

Tron 

Yori: That is a User, Dumont. He came here to help us. Tron believed in him.
Dumont: If the Users can no longer help us, we're lost.


----------



## chapelhillmensch

David Warner


----------



## GTAFA

Time Bandits

Evil: If I were creating the world I wouldn't mess about with butterflies and daffodils...
I would have started with lasers, eight o'clock, Day One!
[zaps one of his minions accidentally, minion screams]
Evil: Sorry. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evil: Suddenly, I feel very, very good.
Robert: Oh, I'm sorry, Master.
Evil: No, it'll pass, it'll pass. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evil: What sort of Supreme Being created such riffraff? Is this not the workings of a complete incompetent?
Baxi Brazilia III: But He created you, Evil One.
Evil: What did you say?
Baxi Brazilia III: Well He created you, so He can't be entirely...
Evil: [Blows Baxi to bits] Never talk to me like that again! No one created me! I am Evil. Evil existed long before good. I made myself. I cannot be unmade. *I* am all powerful!


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Shelley Duvall


----------



## Micara

The Shining


----------



## Heyyou

Jack Nicholson


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Psych-Out..........


----------



## PamelaLois

Dean Stockwell


----------



## GTAFA

Married to the Mob

Connie Russo: Whose husband are you dog face?
Mike Downey: Well I don't know. Whose husband are you looking for?
Connie Russo: Mine.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mercedes Ruehl


----------



## GTAFA

CastingPearls said:


> Mercedes Ruehl


 YES she's the best thing about that movie 

The Fisher King

Anne Napolitano: I don't believe that God made man in his image. 'Cause most of the shit that happens comes from man. No, I think man was made in the Devil's image. And women were created out of God. 'Cause after all, women can have babies, which is kind of like creating. And which also accounts for the fact that women are so attracted to men... 'cause let's face it... the Devil is a hell of a lot more interesting! Believe me, I've slept with some saints in my day, I know what I'm talking about. So the whole point in life is for men and women to get married... so that God and the Devil can get together and work it out. Not that we have to get married. God forbid.


----------



## CastingPearls

not a fan of white type sorry


Robin Williams


----------



## GTAFA

CastingPearls said:


> not a fan of white type sorry
> 
> 
> Robin Williams



Good Will Hunting

It's in white because the quotes aren't really part of the thread. They're there for anyone who can be bothered as a kind of gloss.


----------



## littlefairywren

Matt Damon


----------



## chapelhillmensch

littlefairywren said:


> Matt Damon




Che: Part Two......

Viva to the people! Ciao! 

View attachment che.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Benecio Del Toro


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Benecio Del Toro



Licence to Kill


----------



## CastingPearls

Carey Lowell


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Carey Lowell




Fierce Creatures


Hmmmmm I will raise you A.D.A. 'CastingPearls' Lowell


----------



## CastingPearls

John Cleese


----------



## riplee

Yellowbeard


----------



## Heyyou

Peter Boyle


----------



## CastingPearls

Young Frankenstein


----------



## littlefairywren

Gene Wilder


----------



## CastingPearls

Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## chapelhillmensch

Denise Nickerson...............I should get like a big +50 with this actress on these boards......


----------



## CastingPearls

Zero to Sixty


----------



## PamelaLois

Darren McGavin


----------



## GTAFA

A Christmas Story

The Old Man: Sons of bitches! Bumpuses!


----------



## CastingPearls

Melinda Dillon


----------



## GTAFA

The Prince of Tides


Tom Wingo: I'm sick of my sister's attraction to razor blades - 
...and I'm sick of shrinks who can't do a fucking thing to help her.


----------



## CastingPearls

Nick Nolte


----------



## chapelhillmensch

CastingPearls said:


> Nick Nolte



The Prince of Tides..................


----------



## CastingPearls

Jason Gould


----------



## littlefairywren

Say Anything...


----------



## GTAFA

Ione Skye 

Diane Court: Nobody thinks it will work, do they?
Lloyd Dobler: No. You just described every great success story.


----------



## comaseason

River's Edge


----------



## littlefairywren

Keanu Reeves


----------



## CastingPearls

Sweet November


----------



## littlefairywren

Charlize Theron


----------



## rellis10

The Italian Job (2003)

WHY GOD WHY!


----------



## Dmitra

Donald Sutherland <3


----------



## CastingPearls

Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## Heyyou

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## CastingPearls

Jurassic Park


----------



## Heyyou

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## CastingPearls

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Adamantoise

Tim Roth.


OH LOOK A SPACE,MAN.


----------



## Dmitra

Rosencrantz and Guilderstern are Dead.


----------



## Heyyou

Gary Oldman


----------



## CastingPearls

The Fifth Element


----------



## Heyyou

Milla Jovovich


----------



## CastingPearls

The Fourth Kind


----------



## littlefairywren

Will Patton


----------



## Adamantoise

The Punisher.


----------



## rellis10

John Travolta


----------



## CastingPearls

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## PamelaLois

Denny Dillon


----------



## MaxArden

"United 93"


----------



## CastingPearls

Trish Gates


----------



## Scorsese86

I had to use IMDb this time

Jingle All the Way


----------



## rellis10

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## big_lad27

The Expendables


----------



## willowmoon

Eric Roberts


----------



## riplee

The Coca-Cola Kid


----------



## PamelaLois

Greta Scacchi


----------



## GTAFA

The Player

Griffin Mill: It lacked certain elements that we need to market a film successfully.
June: What elements?
Griffin Mill: Suspense, laughter, violence. Hope, heart, nudity, sex. Happy endings. Mainly happy endings.
June: What about reality?


----------



## comaseason

Richard E Grant


----------



## rellis10

Withnail & I


----------



## Scorsese86

Richard Griffiths


----------



## rellis10

Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone


----------



## Scorsese86

Richard Harris


----------



## PamelaLois

Camelot . . . . . . . .


----------



## GTAFA

Vanessa Redgrave


----------



## Micara

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Dmitra

Winona Ryder


----------



## CastingPearls

Mermaids .


----------



## littlefairywren

Bob Hoskins


----------



## Micara

Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## littlefairywren

Kathleen Turner


----------



## PamelaLois

Romancing the Stone


----------



## GTAFA

Michael Douglas


----------



## CastingPearls

Fatal Attraction


----------



## littlefairywren

Anne Archer


----------



## radman

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Dmitra

Rik Mayall


----------



## Adamantoise

An American Werewolf in London.


----------



## littlefairywren

Griffin Dunne


----------



## Micara

My Girl .


----------



## PamelaLois

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## CastingPearls

Trading Places


----------



## GTAFA

Don Ameche


----------



## CastingPearls

Cocoon .


----------



## GTAFA

Hume Cronyn


----------



## CastingPearls

batteries not included


----------



## GTAFA

Jessica Tandy


----------



## radman

Mario Brothers


----------



## littlefairywren

radman said:


> Mario Brothers



Hey there, radman. Your response needs to be in relation to the answer above your post. I am pretty sure Jessica Tandy was not in a Mario Brothers movie lol. Was there even a Mario Brothers movie?


----------



## CastingPearls

Actually there was Super Mario Bros which she was not in so....

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Actually there was Super Mario Bros which she was not in so....
> 
> Fried Green Tomatoes



Ahhhh....

Kathy Bates


----------



## radman

My reply was for a diff movie, someone said Jessica Tandy for batteries not included, so that would mean that it would be okay to name a new movie for someone to say an actor or actress in that movie. or am i totally wrong?


----------



## CastingPearls

You then choose a movie that the actor was in..so it's movie..actor...movie..actor...


moving along...

Misery


----------



## radman

lol i thought i did that, Batteries not included was the movie Jessica Tandy was the actor for that movie so wouldn't someone be able to say a new movie then to continue the cycle? sorry if im just not understanding it im super tired right now lol


----------



## CastingPearls

No...it would have been to name a movie Jessica Tandy was in.....so now we're up to Misery...the next person names another actor in that movie, and the following person names another movie THAT actor was in, and so on...


----------



## radman

thank you for taking the time to explain it, like i said im super tired


----------



## CastingPearls

radman said:


> thank you for taking the time to explain it, like i said im super tired


No problem....do you want to take it from... Misery....now?


----------



## radman

Kathy Bates


----------



## littlefairywren

About Schmidt


----------



## Heyyou

Jack Nicholson


----------



## GTAFA

Anger Management

Dr. Buddy Rydell: [throws a plate of eggs across the room] 
I SAID OVEREASY!

[pause]

Dr. Buddy Rydell: Now, why did I do that?
Dave Buznik: Because I refused to spoon with you last night?


----------



## rellis10

Adam Sandler


----------



## Micara

50 First Dates

or as my daughter calls it 51st Dates.


----------



## CastingPearls

Drew Barrymore


----------



## staceysmith

Going the Distance


----------



## littlefairywren

Justin Long


----------



## Micara

Drag Me To Hell


----------



## littlefairywren

Alison Lohman


----------



## CastingPearls

White Oleander


----------



## PamelaLois

Robin Wright-Penn


----------



## CastingPearls

Unbreakable


----------



## PamelaLois

Bruce Willis


----------



## CastingPearls

Twelve Monkeys


----------



## GTAFA

David Morse

[last lines]
Astrophysicist: You might say that *we're* the next endangered species - human beings.
Dr. Peters: I think you're right ma'am. I think you've hit the nail on the head.
Astrophysicist: Jones is my name.
[Shakes his hand]
Astrophysicist: I'm in insurance.


----------



## littlefairywren

Disturbia......


----------



## rellis10

Shia LeBeouf


----------



## CastingPearls

Constantine


----------



## rellis10

Peter Stormare


----------



## radman

The Big Lebowski


----------



## littlefairywren

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## CastingPearls

Boogie Nights


----------



## littlefairywren

John C. Reilly


----------



## radman

Gangs of New york


----------



## CastingPearls

Liam Neeson


----------



## Dmitra

The Bounty


----------



## PamelaLois

The late, great Laurence Olivier


----------



## Dmitra

Marathon Man


----------



## littlefairywren

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## copasgrande

hook.................


----------



## CastingPearls

Glenn Close (uncredited --played Gutless the pirate)


----------



## GTAFA

The Natural

Roy Hobbs: I coulda been better. 
I coulda broke every record in the book.

Iris Gaines: And then?

Roy Hobbs: And then? 
And then when I walked down the street people would've looked and they would've said *"there goes Roy Hobbs, the best there ever was in this game." *


----------



## littlefairywren

Robert Redford


----------



## GTAFA

Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid

[repeated line]
Butch Cassidy: Who *are* those guys?


----------



## PamelaLois

Paul Newman


----------



## Dmitra

Fort Apache the Bronx


----------



## PamelaLois

Pam Grier.....


----------



## graphicsgal

Something Wicked this Way Comes


----------



## Micara

Jonathan Pryce


----------



## GTAFA

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen

Horatio Jackson: We can't start escaping at a time like this. What would future generations think of us?

~~~~~~~~~~
Horatio Jackson: He won't get far on hot air and fantasy.

~~~~~~~~~~

Horatio Jackson: Ah, the officer who risked his life by singlehandedly destroying...
Functionary: [whispering in his ear] Six.
Horatio Jackson: *Six* enemy cannon and rescuing...
Functionary: Ten.
Horatio Jackson: Ten of our men held captive by The Turk.
Heroic Officer: Yes, sir.
Horatio Jackson: The officer about whom we've heard so much.
Heroic Officer: I suppose so, sir.
Horatio Jackson: Always taking risks far beyond the call of duty.
Heroic Officer: I only did my best, sir.
Horatio Jackson: Have him executed at once.
Soldier: Yes, sir. Come along.
Horatio Jackson: This sort of behavior is demoralizing for the ordinary soldiers and citizens who are trying to lead normal, simple, unexceptional lives. I think things are difficult enough as it is without these emotional people rocking the boat.


----------



## Heyyou

Uma Thurman


----------



## GTAFA

Dangerous Liaisons

[Cécile is startled by a sudden noise, Valmont gets up to investigate]
Vicomte de Valmont: It's only the wind.
[Cécile is gasping]
Vicomte de Valmont: Where are you? It's nothing to be frightened about.
Cécile de Volanges: Yes there is. I'm bleeding!


----------



## Heyyou

John Malkovich


----------



## PamelaLois

Secretariat


----------



## Dmitra

Diane Lane


----------



## Micara

The Perfect Storm


----------



## GTAFA

George Clooney


----------



## CastingPearls

One Fine Day


----------



## littlefairywren

Michelle Pfeifer


----------



## GTAFA

Batman Returns

Selina Kyle: Wow, *the* Batman - 
...or is it just "Batman"? Uh, your choice, of course!

[Batman walks away]

Selina Kyle: Well, that was very brief. Just like all the men in my life.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Selina Kyle: It's the so-called "normal" guys who always let you down. Sickos never scare me. Least they're committed.


----------



## CastingPearls

Christopher Walken


----------



## littlefairywren

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## PamelaLois

the sexy, talented and fabulous

Tom Hanks!


----------



## CastingPearls

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## littlefairywren

Rita Wilson


----------



## Micara

Now and Then


----------



## spiritangel

Christina Ricci


----------



## PamelaLois

The Addams Family


----------



## Micara

Anjelica Huston


----------



## GTAFA

Prizzi's Honor


----------



## littlefairywren

Robert Loggia


----------



## spiritangel

The Suburbans


----------



## PamelaLois

Antonio Fargas


----------



## Adamantoise

I'm Gonna Git You Sucka.


----------



## Heyyou

Keenen Ivory Wayans


----------



## PamelaLois

Scary Movie


----------



## Adamantoise

Anna Faris.


----------



## riplee

My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## PamelaLois

Eddie Izzard


----------



## rellis10

Oceans 13...


----------



## spiritangel

Brad Pitt (in case of letter limit)


----------



## GTAFA

Meet Joe Black


----------



## Scorsese86

Jeffrey Tambor


----------



## PamelaLois

Hellboy . . .


----------



## Heyyou

Ron Perlman


----------



## PamelaLois

Absolon . . . .


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lou Diamond Philips


----------



## copasgrande

la bamba .....


----------



## Scorsese86

Joe Pantoliano


----------



## Heyyou

Bad Boys II


----------



## Scorsese86

Michael Shannon


----------



## Dmitra

The Runaways


----------



## PamelaLois

Tatum O'Neil


----------



## Micara

Little Darlings


----------



## CastingPearls

Kristy McNichol


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Cannibal: the musical


----------



## PamelaLois

Nose_body_knows said:


> Cannibal: the musical



I can't find anything that shows Kristy McNichol was in Cannibal!:The Musical. 

I'm wondering if you understand the game. An actor is mentioned then the next person mentions a movie that actor was in. The next person then comes up with the name of a person in that movie, and the next person gives a movie that actor was in. 

Example: Patrick Swayze - Red Dawn - Jennifer Gray - Dirty Dancing - Jerry Orbach ..........etc.

Since I can't find anything about Kristy McNichol in Cannibal, I'm going to go with Kristy in 

Two Moon Junction


----------



## Nose_body_knows

ohhh, oops, just ignore my post then lol


----------



## littlefairywren

Louise Fletcher


----------



## Micara

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## rellis10

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## GTAFA

Eight Men Out


----------



## Deacone

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Micara

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Deacone

Matthew Broderick


----------



## spiritangel

War Gamesb (letter limit)


----------



## Deacone

Michael Madsen


----------



## rellis10

Gotta go with one of my favorite films.....

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## CastingPearls

Steve Buschemi


----------



## Heyyou

Grown Ups.


----------



## PamelaLois

The always adorable and sexy...

Kevin James


----------



## littlefairywren

The Dilemma


----------



## StickMan

Vince Vaughn


----------



## littlefairywren

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story


----------



## Micara

Gary Cole .


----------



## PamelaLois

The Brady Bunch Movie


----------



## CoralRain

Shelley Long


----------



## spiritangel

The Money Pit


----------



## Deacone

Tom Hanks :]


----------



## spiritangel

Big (one of my favourite tom hanks movies)


----------



## Deacone

Elizabeth Perkins


----------



## Micara

Indian Summer


----------



## Deacone

Bill Paxton


----------



## PamelaLois

Twister . . . .


----------



## Deacone

Helen Hunt!


----------



## littlefairywren

What Women Want


----------



## rellis10

Mel Gibson


----------



## Deacone

Braveheart


----------



## Scorsese86

Brian Cox ...


----------



## littlefairywren

Troy..........


----------



## Scorsese86

Peter O'Toole (I never let the occasion pass me by to mention him)


----------



## Mishty

My Favorite Year


----------



## Dmitra

Joseph Bologna


----------



## Scorsese86

The Woman in Red


----------



## Heyyou

Gene Wilder


----------



## GTAFA

Young Frankenstein

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: I am a scientist, not a philosopher! You have more chance of reanimating this scalpel than you have of mending a broken nervous system!
Medical Student: But what about your grandfather's work, sir?
Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: My grandfather's work was doodoo! I am not interested in death! The only thing that concerns me is the preservation of life!
[jams the scalpel into his leg, lets go of the scalpel and it sticks upright out of his leg, grasps it again, then slowly crosses his legs to block the scalpel from view]
Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: Class... 
is... 
dismissed.


----------



## CastingPearls

Madeline Kahn


----------



## Heyyou

A Bug's Life


----------



## PamelaLois

David Hyde Pierce


----------



## spiritangel

Down with love


----------



## rellis10

spiritangel said:


> Down with love



Hoping i have the right film....Ewan McGregor


----------



## Micara

Big Fish  .


----------



## rellis10

Albert Finney


----------



## Micara

Erin Brockovich


----------



## rellis10

Julia Roberts


----------



## GTAFA

Closer 

Anna: We do everything that people who have sex do!
Larry: Do you enjoy sucking him off?
Anna: Yes!
Larry: You like his cock?
Anna: I love it!
Larry: You like him coming in your face?
Anna: Yes!
Larry: What does it taste like?
Anna: It tastes like you but sweeter!
Larry: That's the spirit. Thank you. Thank you for your honesty. 
....Now fuck off and die, you fucked up slag.


----------



## littlefairywren

Natalie Portman


----------



## CastingPearls

Garden State


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter Sarsgaard


----------



## CastingPearls

Orphan .


----------



## PamelaLois

Vera Farmiga


----------



## rellis10

Up In The Air

....I think


----------



## Micara

You've got it, Rick! 

Melanie Lynskey


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## spiritangel

(was watching that on the weekend)

Candice Bergin


----------



## GTAFA

Miss Congeniality

Kathy Morningside: Twenty-five years of bitching beauty queens and what do I get?
Fired! They steal my life. They steal my beauty pageant!
Gracie Hart: Hey! It is not a beauty pageant. It is a scholarship program.
Kathy Morningside: Yeah, yeah.
Gracie Hart: *Yes*!


----------



## PamelaLois

William Shatner


----------



## Dmitra

The Kidnapping of the President


----------



## Lamia

Ava Gardner


----------



## Scorsese86

The Night of the Iguana


----------



## PamelaLois

Richard Burton


----------



## littlefairywren

The Wild Geese


----------



## Dmitra

Richard Harris


----------



## MaxArden

Unforgiven


----------



## littlefairywren

Morgan Freeman


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Heyyou

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Blues Brothers


----------



## rellis10

John Candy


----------



## GTAFA

Spaceballs

Princess Vespa: I am Princess Vespa, daughter of Roland, King of the Druids.
Lone Starr: Oh great. That's all we needed. A Druish princess.
Barf: Funny, she doesn't look Druish.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Bill Pullman


----------



## Micara

Ruthless People

he had the funniest lines ever!


----------



## Heyyou

Danny DeVito

he is so short!


----------



## Dmitra

Jack the Bear


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Sinise


----------



## CastingPearls

The Green Mile


----------



## WVMountainrear

Michael Clark Duncan


----------



## CastingPearls

Armageddon


----------



## littlefairywren

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## CastingPearls

Monster's Ball


----------



## WVMountainrear

Heath Ledger


----------



## Micara

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Joseph Gordon-Levitt. 

I love that guys style.


----------



## Micara

Me too 

500 Days of Summer


----------



## WVMountainrear

Matthew Gray Gubler

(Love him on "Criminal Minds")


----------



## PamelaLois

Pornstar . . .


----------



## Scorsese86

Will Sasso


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

*Lower Learning*
*funny, whacked out flick*


----------



## WVMountainrear

Rob Corddry


----------



## PamelaLois

Cedar Rapids


----------



## Scorsese86

John C. Reilly


----------



## littlefairywren

Step Brothers


----------



## Scorsese86

Richard Jenkins


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Me, Myself & Irene


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jim Carey..


----------



## Micara

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## rellis10

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## WVMountainrear

In The Cut

(I know, I know...it was a bad movie. But there was a lot of gratuitous nudity, so I was obligated to watch it. )


----------



## Dmitra

Jennifer Jason Leigh (might have to watch that, lovelylady78!)


----------



## Heyyou

Road to Perdition


----------



## littlefairywren

Jude Law....


----------



## KittyKitten

<drools>............The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## patmcf

Matt Damon


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dogma (One of my personal favorites.)


----------



## littlefairywren

Alan Rickman


----------



## patmcf

Die Hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Bruce Willis


----------



## patmcf

Pulp Fiction.


----------



## littlefairywren

Tim Roth.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Four Rooms


----------



## rellis10

Salma Hayek


----------



## patmcf

Dogma .... again.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Chris Rock


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Down To Earth


----------



## Scorsese86

Chazz Palminteri


----------



## Micara

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Scorsese86

Kevin Spacey


----------



## Alicia33

American Beauty


----------



## GTAFA

Chris Cooper


----------



## Scorsese86

One of my favorite films...

*Breach*


----------



## littlefairywren

Laura Linney


----------



## Scorsese86

You Can Count On Me


----------



## WVMountainrear

Matthew Broderick


----------



## rellis10

Godzilla....


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hank Azaria


----------



## Micara

The Birdcage


----------



## CastingPearls

Gene Hackman


----------



## DesignAddict

The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## PamelaLois

Luke Wilson


----------



## DesignAddict

Old School


----------



## PamelaLois

Will Farrell


----------



## DesignAddict

Blades of Glory


----------



## PamelaLois

Craig T. Nelson


----------



## CastingPearls

Poltergeist


----------



## WVMountainrear

JoBeth Williams


----------



## DesignAddict

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Dmitra

Mark Harmon


----------



## WVMountainrear

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## PamelaLois

Penn Jillette


----------



## CastingPearls

My Chauffeur


----------



## PamelaLois

Howard Hesseman


----------



## Micara

All About Steve


----------



## Scorsese86

Keith David (underrated)


----------



## WVMountainrear

Platoon...


----------



## DesignAddict

Willem Dafoe


----------



## GTAFA

Spiderman 

Norman Osborn: Sorry I'm late. Work was murder.


----------



## DesignAddict

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Micara

The Virgin Suicides


----------



## CastingPearls

Kathleen Turner


----------



## WVMountainrear

Undercover Blues


----------



## DesignAddict

Stanley Tucci


----------



## CastingPearls

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Micara

Emily Blunt


----------



## DesignAddict

The Wolfman


----------



## Scorsese86

Hugo Weaving


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Matrix


----------



## Scorsese86

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## lostgate

Osmosis Jones


----------



## rellis10

Chris Rock.....i thiiiiink *goes to look for IMDB help*


----------



## GTAFA

Nurse Betty


----------



## Mitchapalooza

He was and i had to look on IMDB to prove it to myself. what about the boondock saints does that guy look like ewan mcgregor or what!!?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Greg Kinnear


----------



## Scorsese86

Auto Focus


----------



## WVMountainrear

Maria Bello


----------



## PamelaLois

GrownUps . . .


----------



## littlefairywren

Kevin James


----------



## Scorsese86

Paul Blart: Mall Cop


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jayma Mays (because I <3 Glee!)


----------



## DesignAddict

Epic Movie


----------



## WVMountainrear

Kal Penn (cutie patootie)


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> Kal Penn (cutie patootie)



Superman Returns


----------



## PamelaLois

Frank Langella


----------



## Dmitra

Dave ..........


----------



## Micara

Ving Rhames


----------



## GTAFA

I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry


----------



## littlefairywren

Adam Sandler


----------



## WVMountainrear

Bulletproof


----------



## PamelaLois

Damon Wayans


----------



## Scorsese86

One of the worst movies I have ever seen:

_Blankman_


----------



## WVMountainrear

Lynne Thigpen (RIP)


----------



## MaxArden

...Godspell


----------



## PamelaLois

Victor Garber


----------



## Dmitra

Legally Blonde


----------



## littlefairywren

Jennifer Coolidge


----------



## PamelaLois

Best In Show


----------



## littlefairywren

Eugene Levy


----------



## MaxArden

....Splash


----------



## CastingPearls

Daryl Hannah


----------



## Dmitra

Blade Runner


----------



## GTAFA

Rutger Hauer



Roy: I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I've watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in the rain. Time to die.


----------



## rellis10

Batman Begins


----------



## misstet

katie holmes


----------



## Scorsese86

Pieces of April


----------



## WVMountainrear

Oliver Platt


----------



## rellis10

2012.......


----------



## WVMountainrear

Amanda Peet


----------



## HeavyDuty24

"Saving Silverman"-funny movie.LOL


----------



## Scorsese86

Amanda Detmer


----------



## PamelaLois

Big Fat Liar


----------



## Scorsese86

Paul Giamatti


----------



## WVMountainrear

Sideways...


----------



## Dmitra

Sandra Oh........


----------



## CastingPearls

Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## Scorsese86

Diane Lane


----------



## WVMountainrear

Unfaithful


----------



## Scorsese86

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## WVMountainrear

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Scorsese86

Vince Vaughn


----------



## WVMountainrear

Couples Retreat


----------



## Scorsese86

Malin Åkerman (I have the Å on my desk)


----------



## WVMountainrear

Watchmen...


----------



## rellis10

Jackie Earl Haley


----------



## WVMountainrear

Shutter Island


----------



## Scorsese86

Michelle Williams


----------



## CastingPearls

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## WVMountainrear

Randy Quaid


----------



## PamelaLois

Christmas Vacation


----------



## littlefairywren

Doris Roberts


----------



## danielson123

The Diary of Anne Frank


----------



## PamelaLois

James Coco ...


----------



## WVMountainrear

Murder by Death 

(Hilarious movie!)


----------



## daddyoh70

lovelylady78 said:


> Murder by Death
> 
> (Hilarious movie!)



Great movie!!!

Truman Capote


----------



## Dmitra

Annie Hall (uncredited)

Had to do a little research! Loved Murder by Death, too.


----------



## PamelaLois

Shelley Duvall


----------



## Hathor

The Shining 

(i think that's one she was in...)


----------



## littlefairywren

Yep...

Jack Nicholson


----------



## WVMountainrear

A Few Good Men


----------



## Fox

Tom Cruise


----------



## CastingPearls

Legend


----------



## LadyFae

Tim Curry


----------



## CastingPearls

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Scorsese86

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Micara

Little Women (1994)


----------



## Weirdo890

Claire Danes


----------



## GTAFA

The Family Stone


----------



## Weirdo890

Diane Keaton


----------



## rellis10

Weirdo890 said:


> Diane Keaton



Something's Gotta Give


----------



## Paw Paw

Gary Sinise (sp)

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Micara

The Green Mile


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## rellis10

Sin City...


----------



## Scorsese86

Michael Madsen


----------



## rellis10

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Micara

Tim Roth  .


----------



## rellis10

Micara said:


> Tim Roth  .



The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Scorsese86

William Hurt


----------



## rellis10

Broadcast News


----------



## Dmitra

Holly Hunter


----------



## rellis10

The Incredibles


----------



## Weirdo890

Craig T. Nelson


----------



## GTAFA

The Family Stone

(this feels like deja vu)


----------



## PamelaLois

Luke Wilson . . . .


----------



## danielson123

Old School


----------



## Scorsese86

Vince Vaughn


----------



## rellis10

Jurassic Park 2: The Lost World


----------



## Micara

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## Heyyou

Holy Man .


----------



## Scorsese86

Jon Cryer ...


----------



## TwilightStarr

Pretty in Pink


----------



## CastingPearls

James Spader <drool>


----------



## TwilightStarr

CastingPearls said:


> James Spader <drool>



completely agree with the *drool* lol

Secretary aka the hottest movie ever!


----------



## CastingPearls

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## TwilightStarr

SherryBaby


----------



## Weirdo890

Brad William Henke


----------



## TwilightStarr

Space Jam .


----------



## rellis10

Bill Murray


----------



## Weirdo890

Ghostbusters!!


----------



## GTAFA

Annie Potts

"Ghostbusters..._whaddayawant..._"


----------



## rellis10

Toy Story 2


----------



## PamelaLois

Tim Allen . . .


----------



## TwilightStarr

Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## PamelaLois

Tom Poston . .


----------



## Scorsese86

Up the Academy


----------



## PamelaLois

Ralph Macchio (I think there's a "picture" of him somewhere because he never ages)


----------



## Weirdo890

The Karate Kid


----------



## GTAFA

Elizabeth Shue


----------



## WVMountainrear

Adventures in Babysitting!!!


----------



## GTAFA

Vince D'Onofrio

Thor is the best. He fights the forces of darkness.


----------



## Weirdo890

Steal This Movie!


----------



## Scorsese86

Kevin Pollak


----------



## PamelaLois

L. A. Story


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Weirdo890

Sex and the City: The Movie


----------



## Scorsese86

Kristin Davis


----------



## Adamantoise

The Shaggy Dog.


----------



## Scorsese86

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## daddyoh70

Gotta go with the obvious
Iron Man


----------



## Weirdo890

Jeff Bridges


----------



## Deven

Weirdo890 said:


> Jeff Bridges



Tron: Legacy


----------



## Weirdo890

Bruce Boxleitner


----------



## rellis10

Gods and Generals


----------



## Weirdo890

Robert Duvall


----------



## CastingPearls

Sling Blade


----------



## TwilightStarr

Lucas Black


----------



## rellis10

Legion....


----------



## TwilightStarr

Kate Walsh


----------



## Weirdo890

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## PamelaLois

Diane Lane . .


----------



## CastingPearls

Unfaithful .....


----------



## Dmitra

Erik Per Sullivan


----------



## Scorsese86

Joe Dirt ...


----------



## WVMountainrear

Christopher Walken


----------



## CastingPearls

The Deer Hunter


----------



## SMA413

Meryl Streep


----------



## WVMountainrear

It's Complicated


----------



## CastingPearls

Alec Baldwin


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Shadow


----------



## SMA413

Ian McKellen


----------



## WVMountainrear

X-Men.......


----------



## PamelaLois

Hugh Jackman :eat2:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Someone Like You...


----------



## TwilightStarr

Marisa Tomei


----------



## CastingPearls

Untamed Heart


----------



## pdgujer148

Not being a jerk..I like this character actor: Willie Garson


----------



## SMA413

Groundhog Day


----------



## rellis10

Andie MacDowell


----------



## GTAFA

Green Card

Brontë: We don't have to like each other. We just have to get married.


----------



## rellis10

Gerard Depardieu.....I think


----------



## GTAFA

YAY... i was hoping you'd pick him. 

_Last Holiday_ (a film that seems tailor made for this community)

Chef Didier: You and I, we know the secret to life
[whispers]
Chef Didier: it's butter.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Alec Guinness in the original

or Queen Latifah


----------



## littlefairywren

The Secret Life of Bees (I loved this movie!)


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## SMA413

Dreamgirls


----------



## GTAFA

Eddie Murphy

Lorrell Robinson: [as Early is kissing her] That feels nice... I mean it feels funny! You're married, aren't you?
James 'Thunder' Early: Everybody knows Jimmy's married, baby.
Lorrell Robinson: Well, then, you get your married hands off!


----------



## SMA413

Vampire in Brooklyn


----------



## TwilightStarr

John Witherspoon


----------



## WVMountainrear

Friday....


----------



## SMA413

Regina King


----------



## Micara

Jerry Maguire


----------



## Weirdo890

Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## GTAFA

As Good as it Gets

Frank Sachs: I grew up in hell! My grandmother has more attitude than you!


----------



## Weirdo890

Jack Nicholson


----------



## GTAFA

Terms of Endearment

[Arriving back from their first date]
Aurora Greenway: Would you like to come in?
Garrett Breedlove: I'd rather stick needles in my eyes.
Aurora Greenway: Everything would have been just fine, 
you know, if you hadn't gotten drunk. 
I was... I... 
I just didn't want you to think I was like one of your other girls.
Garrett Breedlove: Not much danger in that unless you curtsy on my face real soon.
Aurora Greenway: Garrett! What is it that makes you so insistent on shocking and insulting me? 
I mean, I really hate that way of talking. You must know this. Why do you do it?
Garrett Breedlove: I'll tell you, Aurora. I don't know what it is about you, 
but you do bring out the devil in me.


----------



## SMA413

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## Dmitra

Wrestling Ernest Hemingway (gotta watch this again soon!)


----------



## SMA413

Sandra Bullock


----------



## WVMountainrear

A Time To Kill


----------



## SMA413

Matthew McConaughey

:wubu:


----------



## Micara

Dazed and Confused

This movie brings back such happy memories for me! :wubu:


----------



## SMA413

Jason London


----------



## PamelaLois

Grind . . . . .


----------



## WVMountainrear

Stephen Root


----------



## PamelaLois

The Men Who Stare at Goats


----------



## danielson123

George Clooney


----------



## WVMountainrear

Batman & Robin


----------



## littlefairywren

Chris O'Donnell


----------



## SMA413

Mad Love
my entry is too short so here's some pointless white text


----------



## herin

Drew Barrymore


----------



## littlefairywren

Poison Ivy


----------



## 1love_emily

Leonardo DiCaprio (made a cameo )


----------



## Paw Paw

"Catch me if you can"


I hope I did this right


----------



## littlefairywren

You got it right, Paw Paw 

Christopher Walken


----------



## Paw Paw

Pulp Fiction


----------



## 1love_emily

Samuel L Jackson

"I've had it with these motherfudging snakes on this motherfudging plane"

Not actually the next title, I just loooove that quote so much!


----------



## GTAFA

Unbreakable Elijah: Now that we know who you are... I know who I am. I'm not a mistake! It all makes sense. In a comic, you know how you can tell who the arch-villain's going to be? He's the exact opposite of the hero, and most time's they're friends, like you and me. I should've known way back when. You know why, David? Because of the kids. They called me Mr. Glass.

Elijah: It's alright to be afraid, David, because this part won't be like a comic book. Real life doesn't fit into little boxes that were drawn for it.


----------



## rellis10

Bruce Willis


----------



## GTAFA

The Fifth Element

Korben Dallas: We need to find the leader, Mangalores won't fight without the leader.
Aknot: One more shot, and we start killing hostages!
Korben Dallas: That's the leader.
Aknot: Send someone to negotiate.
Fog: [as Dallas looks at him] Uh, I-I've never negotiated before.
Korben Dallas: Do you mind if I try?
Fog: No, sure, sure, sure.
[shouts]
Fog: We're sending somebody in to negotiate!
[Corben walks into the room and shoots Aknot between the eyes. As he falls, the other Mangalores drop their weapons and bow over him, keening]
Korben Dallas: Anybody else want to negotiate?
Fog: Wh-where did he learn to n-negotiate like that?
President Lindberg: [looking at General Munro] I wonder.


----------



## Micara

Milla Jovovich


----------



## SMA413

Resident Evil


----------



## Weirdo890

Marisol Nichols


----------



## WVMountainrear

Bowfinger

(And I confess that I had to look up a movie that she was in...I've only ever noted her in TV shows...)


----------



## Weirdo890

Steve Martin


----------



## 1love_emily

Weirdo890 said:


> Steve Martin



Roxanne


----------



## Weirdo890

Darryl Hannah


----------



## CastingPearls

Blade Runner


----------



## Weirdo890

Harrison Ford


----------



## CastingPearls

Witness .................


----------



## Micara

Lukas Haas


----------



## TwilightStarr

Alpha Dog .


----------



## Weirdo890

Emile Hirsch


----------



## SMA413

Milk
......


----------



## PamelaLois

Sean Penn . . .


----------



## CastingPearls

I Am Sam ..........


----------



## littlefairywren

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## CastingPearls

White Oleander


----------



## SMA413

Robin Wright Penn


----------



## CastingPearls

The Princess Bride


----------



## SMA413

Cary Elwes


----------



## CastingPearls

Saw ............


----------



## SMA413

Danny Glover


----------



## CastingPearls

The Color Purple


----------



## littlefairywren

Excellent movie!!

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## 1love_emily

Sister Act


----------



## GTAFA

Harvey Keitel


----------



## littlefairywren

The Piano.....


----------



## SMA413

Anna Paquin


----------



## 1love_emily

X-Men (add some letters to make this stuff more than 10 characters)


----------



## SMA413

Hugh Jackman


----------



## rellis10

The Fountain


----------



## CastingPearls

Rachel Weisz


----------



## MaxArden

The Brothers Bloom


----------



## CastingPearls

Adrian Brody


----------



## littlefairywren

The Pianist


----------



## CastingPearls

Emilia Fox


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Cashback, not a very good film


----------



## 1love_emily

Michelle Ryan


----------



## Weirdo890

Girl Walks Into a Bar


----------



## PamelaLois

Carla Gugino


----------



## Weirdo890

_Sucker Punch_


----------



## Micara

Jena Malone


----------



## rellis10

Howl's Moving Castle (the english dubbed version )


----------



## Weirdo890

Lauren Bacall


----------



## PamelaLois

Key Largo . . .


----------



## Weirdo890

Humphrey Bogart (the man)


----------



## PamelaLois

The Maltese Falcon


----------



## hrd

peter lorre


----------



## rellis10

Arsenic and old lace


----------



## hrd

priscilla lane


----------



## PamelaLois

Million Dollar Baby (1941)


----------



## hrd

may robson


----------



## GTAFA

The Adventures of Tom Sawyer (1938)


----------



## SMA413

Margaret Hamilton


----------



## hrd

the red pony


----------



## SMA413

Beau Bridges


----------



## GTAFA

Jerry Maguire

Matt Cushman: [to Jerry] What you do have is my whole word, and it's stronger than oak.
[shakes Jerry's hand]


----------



## CastingPearls

Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Chill Factor

(freakin LOVE this movie!)


----------



## Lamia

Skeet Ulrich


----------



## 1love_emily

As Good As It Gets


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Greg Kinnear


----------



## CastingPearls

Sabrina ...................


----------



## SMA413

Harrison Ford


----------



## CastingPearls

Blade Runner


----------



## SMA413

Edward James Olmos


----------



## GTAFA

Selena (..................)


----------



## littlefairywren

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## spiritangel

The Back Up Plan


----------



## Jenella

Alex O'Loughlin!


----------



## SMA413

August Rush


----------



## Scorsese86

William Sadler


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> William Sadler



The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Adamantoise

Morgan Freeman.


----------



## 1love_emily

Bruce Almighty


----------



## SMA413

Steve Carrel


----------



## rellis10

Anchorman..


----------



## SMA413

Paul Rudd

"That's the smell of desire my lady"


----------



## rellis10

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## SMA413

Russell Brand

love him!


----------



## spiritangel

mt

St Trinians


----------



## SMA413

Rupert Everett


----------



## spiritangel

My Best Friends Weddding


----------



## SMA413

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Scorsese86

Gangs of New York


----------



## rellis10

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## SMA413

The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Scorsese86

Madeleine Stowe


----------



## SMA413

12 Monkeys


----------



## Scorsese86

Christopher Plummer


----------



## spiritangel

The Sound of Music (I had to do it)


----------



## SMA413

Julie Andrews


----------



## Micara

The Princess Diaries


----------



## Scorsese86

Anne Hathaway


----------



## AuntHen

Becoming Jane


----------



## Scorsese86

James Cromwell


----------



## AuntHen

Babe ................


----------



## PamelaLois

Roscoe Lee Browne


----------



## SMA413

Treasure Planet


----------



## hrd

Emma Thompson


----------



## GTAFA

Howard's End


----------



## SMA413

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## rellis10

Thor......


----------



## Micara

Stellan Skarsgard


----------



## 1love_emily

Mamma Mia!


----------



## SMA413

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## CastingPearls

Jennifer's Body


----------



## SMA413

Adam Brody


----------



## Micara

Scream 4 (or Scre4m)


----------



## SMA413

Anna Paquin


----------



## 1love_emily

X-Men WOO EXTRA CHARACTERS YAAAY


----------



## spiritangel

Patrick Stewart


----------



## PamelaLois

Robin Hood:Men in Tights


----------



## LJ Rock

Dave Chappelle


----------



## SMA413

Half Baked


----------



## LJ Rock

Clarence Williams, III 

("Yes! Cuban B!!!")


----------



## GTAFA

American Gangster


----------



## Scorsese86

Josh Brolin


----------



## Micara

The Goonies


----------



## rellis10

Sean Astin


----------



## Scorsese86

50 First Dates


----------



## Micara

Allen Covert


----------



## Scorsese86

The Wedding Singer


----------



## Micara

Christine Taylor


----------



## GTAFA

Zoolander

Derek Zoolander: Or are you here to tell me what a bad eugoogoolizer I am?
Matilda: A what?
Derek Zoolander: A eugoogoolizer... one who speaks at funerals.
[Matilda looks at Derek confused]
Derek Zoolander: Or did you think I was too stupid to know what a eugoogooly was? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Derek Zoolander: Well I guess it all started the first time I went through the second grade. I caught my reflection in a spoon while I was eating my cereal, and I remember thinking "wow, you're ridiculously good looking, maybe you could do that for a career."
Matilda: Do what for a career?
Derek Zoolander: Be professionally good looking. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Matilda: I became...
Hansel: What?
Matilda: Bulimic.
Derek Zoolander: You can read minds?


----------



## SMA413

Will Ferrell


----------



## WVMountainrear

Stepbrothers


----------



## SMA413

John C. Reilly


----------



## CastingPearls

Chicago ...


----------



## Micara

Taye Diggs


----------



## 1love_emily

RENT

Only my favorite musical ever.


----------



## Scorsese86

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Micara

Sin City .....


----------



## SMA413

Bruce Willis


----------



## 1love_emily

Die Hard

WHEE EXTRA CHARACTERS


----------



## SMA413

Alan Rickman


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Dogma.........


----------



## SMA413

Linda Fiorentino


----------



## JulieD

Men in Black


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Men In Black


----------



## SMA413

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Fugitive


----------



## Micara

Joe Pantoliano


----------



## rellis10

Memento....


----------



## JulieD

Guy Pearce


----------



## Micara

LA Confidential


----------



## mel

Kevin Spacey


----------



## rellis10

Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## PamelaLois

Jack Lemmon


----------



## SMA413

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Ossie Davis


----------



## PamelaLois

Joe Versus the Volcano


----------



## tonynyc

Abe Vigoda


----------



## PamelaLois

The Godfather


----------



## GTAFA

James Caan

Sonny: [laughing] What are you gonna do? Nice college boy, didn't want to get mixed up in the family business. Now you want to gun down a police captain. Why? Because he slapped you in the face a little? What do you think this like the Army where you can shoot 'em from a mile away? No you gotta get up like this and, badda-bing, you blow their brains all over your nice Ivy League suit. C'mere.
[Kisses Michael on the head]


----------



## littlefairywren

Elf .................


----------



## luvbigfellas

Will Ferrell


----------



## littlefairywren

Blades of Glory


----------



## luvbigfellas

Jon Heder (ugh)


----------



## spiritangel

Mama's Boy


----------



## 1love_emily

Dianne Keaton


----------



## spiritangel

The First Wives Club


----------



## Micara

Dan Hedaya


----------



## hrd

Clueless --


----------



## 1love_emily

Britney Murphy


----------



## Mishty

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## Scorsese86

James Woods


----------



## GTAFA

Contact 

Rachel Constantine: I assume you read the confidential findings report from the investigating committee.
Michael Kitz: I flipped through it.
Rachel Constantine: I was especially interested in the section on Arroway's video unit. The one that recorded the static?
Michael Kitz: Continue.
Rachel Constantine: The fact that it recorded static isn't what interests me.
Michael Kitz: [pauses] Continue.
Rachel Constantine: What interests me is that it recorded approximately eighteen hours of it.
Michael Kitz: [leans forward so he is looking directly in the camera] That is interesting, isn't it? ...............


----------



## Micara

William Fichtner


----------



## GTAFA

The Longest Yard


----------



## 1love_emily

Which One?


Burt Reynolds


----------



## danielson123

The Cannonball Run (all time great!)


----------



## PamelaLois

Dom DeLuise


----------



## CastingPearls

The End ..................


----------



## GTAFA

Burt Reynolds (!)


----------



## daddyoh70

Hooper....


----------



## SMA413

Sally Field


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Forrest Gump


----------



## SMA413

Robin Wright


----------



## Robbie_Rob

The Princess Bride


----------



## rellis10

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## 1love_emily

True Colors


----------



## Mishty

James Spader


----------



## CastingPearls

Secretary .........


----------



## SMA413

Maggie Gyllenhall


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Donnie Darko


----------



## SMA413

Patrick Swayze


----------



## WVMountainrear

To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

John Leguizamo god bless him he was a pretty woman XD


----------



## SMA413

Moulin Rouge


----------



## Mishty

Nicole Kidman(Urban)


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Happy Feet!


----------



## SMA413

Just Go With It


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Adam Sandler


----------



## CastingPearls

Fifty First Dates


----------



## 1love_emily

Drew Barrymore


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Mishty

Lucy Liu .............


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Kill Bill!!!


----------



## Mishty

BEST MOVIE EVER.


Uma Thurman.


----------



## CastingPearls

Pulp Fiction


----------



## TheNowhereMan

John Travolta


----------



## SMA413

Hairspray.


----------



## Scorsese86

Christopher Walken


----------



## milfy

Catch me' if you can


----------



## SMA413

Amy Adams.


----------



## 1love_emily

Enchanted


I love that movie!


----------



## SMA413

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## GTAFA

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## 1love_emily

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## GTAFA

Election

Tracy Flick: It's like my mom says, "The weak are always trying to sabatoge the strong."


----------



## Micara

Colleen Camp


----------



## SMA413

Speed 2: Cruise Control


 lol


----------



## rellis10

Sandra Bullock


----------



## 1love_emily

Miss Congeniality


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Michael Caine


----------



## rellis10

The Prestige


----------



## AuntHen

Christian Bale


----------



## rellis10

American Psycho


----------



## SMA413

Josh Lucas


----------



## cherrysprite

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Micara

Paul Bettany


----------



## GTAFA

Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (this title's long enough)

[Dinner in the officers' mess. The captain is inebriated, but asks apparently seriously]
Capt. Jack Aubrey: Do you see those two weevils doctor?
Dr. Stephen Maturin: I do.
Capt. Jack Aubrey: Which would you choose?
Dr. Stephen Maturin: [sighs annoyed] Neither; there is not a scrap a difference between them. They are the same species of Curculio.
Capt. Jack Aubrey: If you had to choose. If you were forced to make a choice. If there was no other response...
Dr. Stephen Maturin: [Exasperated] Well then if you are going to *push* me...
[the doctor studies the weevils briefly]
Dr. Stephen Maturin: ...I would choose the right hand weevil; it has... significant advantage in both length and breadth.
[the captain thumps his fist in the table]
Capt. Jack Aubrey: There, I have you! You're completely dished! Do you not know that in the service...
[pauses]
Capt. Jack Aubrey: ...one must always choose the lesser of two weevils.
[the officers burst out in laughter]


----------



## spiritangel

Russel Crowe


----------



## Mishty

A Beautiful Mind.


----------



## Micara

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## spiritangel

Labrynth (was there any doubt I would have to post that in response)


----------



## rellis10

David Bowie...any doubt I was going to say him too?


----------



## LJ Rock

Basquiat .....


----------



## SMA413

Willem Dafoe


----------



## Mishty

Boondock Saints


----------



## Scorsese86

Billy Connolly


----------



## 1love_emily

Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## rockhound225

Jim Carrey


----------



## CastingPearls

The Truman Show


----------



## nitewriter

Liar Liar!!!


----------



## SMA413

CastingPearls said:


> The Truman Show



I'll go with this post since it was first...


Ed Harris


----------



## 1love_emily

The Rock It's about Alcatraz, yo


----------



## GTAFA

Tempted to submit _The Mummy Returns_. How often do we have a film that's also the name of an actor? 

*Sean Connery*


----------



## 1love_emily

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## SMA413

Alec Baldwin


----------



## rellis10

Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## SMA413

Alan Arkin


----------



## LJ Rock

Slums of Beverly Hills


----------



## Scorsese86

Marisa Tomei:wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

Scorsese86 said:


> Marisa Tomei:wubu:



My Cousin Vinny!!!


----------



## cherrysprite

daddyoh70 said:


> My Cousin Vinny!!!



--- Joe Pesci ---


----------



## GTAFA

Home Alone

Harry: Why the hell did you take your shoes off?
Marv: Why the hell are you dressed like a chicken?


----------



## SMA413

Catherine O'Hara


----------



## GTAFA

Best in Show


----------



## Silver Fox

Bella Lugosi


----------



## Adamantoise

The Black Cat.


----------



## PamelaLois

Boris Karloff


----------



## SMA413

Isle of the Snake People


----------



## Scorsese86

SMA413 said:


> Isle of the Snake People



I had to use IMDb for this one!

Rafael Bertrand


----------



## idontspeakespn

Greer Garson


----------



## Scorsese86

idontspeakespn said:


> Greer Garson



Wait, what?


----------



## idontspeakespn

Scorsese86 said:


> Wait, what?



Sorry, I was thinking of the movie she starred in, and then, because my mind and my hands obviously don't coordinate, I wrote the Actress instead. 

I'll fix it *goes to fix really obvious mistake*

Well, I can't fix it, but I'll state the original thought here instead: 

*The Valley of Decision*


----------



## CastingPearls

Gregory Peck


----------



## tonynyc

The GunFighter


----------



## spiritangel

Millard Mitchell


----------



## PamelaLois

You're In The Navy Now


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Cooper


----------



## Scorsese86

High Noon

Do not forsake me, oh, my darling


----------



## comaseason

Lloyd Bridges


----------



## Jess87

Airplane

It's long enough now.


----------



## SMA413

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar


----------



## WVMountainrear

Fletch.....


----------



## SMA413

Geena Davis


----------



## CastingPearls

Beetlejuice


----------



## Heyyou

CastingPearls said:


> Beetlejuice



Michael Keaton


----------



## KittyKitten

Batman (1988)


----------



## CastingPearls

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Heyyou

CastingPearls said:


> Jack Nicholson



Ordinary People


----------



## spiritangel

Batman (sorry I had to first one that came to mind)


----------



## CastingPearls

Heyyou said:


> Ordinary People


Donald Sutherland


----------



## Heyyou

CastingPearls said:


> Donald Sutherland



The Mechanic (2011)


----------



## Scorsese86

Jack Nicholson? _Ordinary People_? No.

Back on track, _The Mechanic_:

Tony Goldwyn


----------



## SMA413

Ghost

.....


----------



## Jess87

Demi Moore


----------



## Micara

One Crazy Summer


----------



## Scorsese86

John Cusack


----------



## Heyyou

1408......


----------



## Scorsese86

Tony Shalhoub


----------



## Heyyou

Gattaca...


----------



## Scorsese86

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## Heyyou

McHale's Navy


----------



## WVMountainrear

Tim Curry....


----------



## Micara

Clue ...............


----------



## Heyyou

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## Jess87

Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead


----------



## Heyyou

Christopher Walkken


----------



## rellis10

The Deer Hunter


----------



## SMA413

Meryl Streep


----------



## Scorsese86

It's Complicated


----------



## WVMountainrear

Alec Baldwin


----------



## rellis10

lovelylady78 said:


> Alec Baldwin



Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## Heyyou

Al Pacino.


----------



## SMA413

Any Given Sunday


----------



## Scorsese86

Charlton Heston


----------



## Micara

Tombstone .


----------



## Heyyou

Kurt Russell


----------



## Scorsese86

Escape from New York


----------



## idontspeakespn

Scorsese86 said:


> Escape from New York



Issac Hayes


----------



## Scorsese86

South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut


----------



## SMA413

George Clooney


----------



## Jess87

Batman and Robin


----------



## pdesil071189

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## SMA413

Kindergarten Cop


----------



## WVMountainrear

Penelope Ann Miller


----------



## big_lad27

Carlito's Way


----------



## spiritangel

Chaplin (letter limit filler)


----------



## Scorsese86

Kevin Kline


----------



## rellis10

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## GTAFA

Michael P-p-p-p-p-p-p...PALIN

Ken: Rev-enge!
Otto: [laughing] It's K-K-K-Ken! 
......C-c-c-coming to k-k-k-kill me! 
..........How you gonna c-c-c-catch me,..... K-K-K-Ken?


----------



## SMA413

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## WVMountainrear

Eric Idle.....


----------



## GTAFA

Adventures of Baron Munchausen 

Is there a doctor in the fish?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jonathan Pryce


----------



## GTAFA

Brazil 

Sam Lowry: Give my best to Alison and the twins.
Jack Lint: Triplets.
Sam Lowry: Triplets? My how time flies


----------



## WVMountainrear

Katherine Helmond


----------



## GTAFA

Time Bandits

[the Ogres have caught the Time Bandits and Kevin in their fishing net]
Mrs. Ogre: Aren't they lovely? We can have them for breakfast.
Winston the Ogre: You mean eat their boots?


----------



## SMA413

Sean Connery


----------



## Deven

League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## NewfieGal

Stuart Townsend


----------



## Micara

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Scorsese86

Vincent Perez


----------



## SMA413

The Crow: City of Angels


----------



## Scorsese86

Iggy Pop

I am a passenger
And I ride and I ride


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dead Man....


----------



## Scorsese86

Robert Mitchum


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Big Sleep


----------



## Scorsese86

Oliver Reed


----------



## WVMountainrear

Tommy.....


----------



## Heyyou

Elton John


----------



## SMA413

The Road to El Dorado


----------



## Scorsese86

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## spiritangel

Rabbit Proof Fence


----------



## rockhound225

Jason Clarke


----------



## spiritangel

You Can't Stop the Murders (hmm you will have to all netflix some of these movies)


----------



## SMA413

Peter Callan


----------



## littlefairywren

Dark City..............


----------



## WVMountainrear

William Hurt


----------



## Heyyou

The Incredible Hulk (2008)


----------



## SMA413

Edward Norton


----------



## CastingPearls

Fight Club


----------



## Micara

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## spiritangel

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## rockhound225

Alan Rickman


----------



## CastingPearls

Truly, Madly, Deeply


----------



## SMA413

Juliet Stevenson


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Truly, Madly, Deeply



^ One of my favourite movies!

Bend it Like Beckham


----------



## spiritangel

Kira Knightly


----------



## SMA413

Domino
....


----------



## Heyyou

Mickey Rourke


----------



## Micara

Body Heat .


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ted Danson


----------



## spiritangel

3 men and a little lady


----------



## NewfieGal

Tom Selleck who by the way is good looking for an older guy


----------



## booyahmanx

Mr. Baseball


----------



## rockhound225

Dennis Haysbert


----------



## GTAFA

Major League 

Pedro Cerrano: Bats, they are sick. I cannot hit curveball. Straightball I hit it very much. Curveball, bats are afraid. I ask Jobu to come, take fear from bats. I offer him cigar, rum. He will come.
Eddie Harris: You know you might think about taking Jesus Christ as your savior instead of fooling around with all this stuff.
Roger Dorn: Shit, Harris.
Pedro Cerrano: Jesus, I like him very much, but he no help with curveball.
Eddie Harris: You trying to say Jesus Christ can't hit a curveball?


----------



## spiritangel

Corbin Bernson


----------



## spiritangel

oops duplicate post


----------



## rockhound225

spiritangel said:


> Corbin Bernson



The Big Year


----------



## littlefairywren

Owen Wilson


----------



## spiritangel

You Me and Dupre


----------



## GTAFA

Kate Hudson

Randy Dupree: Everyone's asleep and here's lonely old Dupree waling away on himself.
Molly Peterson: You weren't waling away...
Randy Dupree: God! An animal wouldn't debase himself thus!


----------



## Micara

200 Cigarettes


----------



## CastingPearls

Elvis Costello


----------



## Scorsese86

Austin Powers 2: The Spy Who Shagged Me


----------



## PhiloGirl

Ah, that brings back the "new teenager" years... 

"You're semi-evil. You're quasi-evil. You're the margarine of evil. You're the Diet Coke of evil. Just one calorie, not evil enough."

In other words, *Seth Green*! lol


----------



## WVMountainrear

Without A Paddle


----------



## Scorsese86

Burt Reynolds


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## Scorsese86

One of my favorite actors...

Charles Durning


----------



## WVMountainrear

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## CastingPearls

George Clooney


----------



## Heyyou

The Peacemaker


----------



## SMA413

Nicole Kidman


----------



## CastingPearls

The Others


----------



## dantheman90631

William Dafoe


----------



## GTAFA

Basquiat 

The Electrician: I'll be forty in July, and I'm glad I never got recognition. It gives me time to develop.


----------



## big_lad27

Benicio Del Toro


----------



## Micara

Sin City .


----------



## Heyyou

Bruce Willis


----------



## starr416

RED

cxncdcndjncnkd


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Heyyou

Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## starr416

Lucy Liu

dfdfdf


----------



## WVMountainrear

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Micara

Bill Murray


----------



## Heyyou

Kingpin...


----------



## dantheman90631

Demi Moore


----------



## SMA413

A Few Good Men


----------



## Micara

Kevin Pollak


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Usual Suspects


----------



## rellis10

Kevin Spacey


----------



## GTAFA

Horrible Bosses


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jason Bateman


----------



## Micara

The Sweetest Thing


----------



## littlefairywren

Selma Blair


----------



## SMA413

Legally Blonde


----------



## WVMountainrear

Holland Taylor


----------



## dantheman90631

The Truman Show


----------



## littlefairywren

Ed Harris......


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Rock...


----------



## GTAFA

Sean Connery


----------



## Micara

sheesh, third time changing my answer!

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## GTAFA

Time Bandits


----------



## Scorsese86

Ralph Richardson


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Doctor Zhivago


----------



## GTAFA

Julie Christie

Lara: Wouldn't it have been lovely if we'd met before?


----------



## SMA413

Finding Neverland


----------



## PamelaLois

Ian Hart . . . . .


----------



## Scorsese86

Enemy of the State


----------



## SMA413

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## Scorsese86

Alan Rickman


----------



## CastingPearls

Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves


----------



## GTAFA

Morgan Freeman

Friar Tuck: Let us open a bottle and do our best to save each other's souls.
Azeem: Alas, I am not permitted.
Friar Tuck: Fine then, you talk, I'll drink

Azeem: No man controls my destiny... especially not one who attacks downwind and stinks of garlic.
Robin Hood: I had to try.
Azeem: *I* would have succeeded. 

Azeem: Is she worth it?
Robin Hood: Worth dying for.


----------



## rellis10

Sum of all Fears


----------



## Scorsese86

Ben Affleck


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dogma.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Alanis Morissette


----------



## Scorsese86

De Lovely ...


----------



## yoopergirl

Jonathan Pryce


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## Scorsese86

Jon Lovitz


----------



## yoopergirl

High School High


----------



## Scorsese86

John Neville


----------



## yoopergirl

The X Files


----------



## swamptoad

XXX - song from Helium (1994)


----------



## yoopergirl

swamptoad said:


> XXX - song from Helium (1994)



Umm...Isn't this supposed to be the name of an actor from "The X Files"?


----------



## swamptoad

yoopergirl said:


> Umm...Isn't this supposed to be the name of an actor from "The X Files"?



*doh* ACK

alright - thanks for clarification 


David Duchovny


----------



## rellis10

Evolution...


----------



## swamptoad

Seann William Scott


----------



## littlefairywren

Role Models


----------



## WVMountainrear

Paul Rudd....


----------



## yoopergirl

"Clueless"


----------



## GTAFA

Brittany Murphy

Cher: Are you talking about drugs?
Tai: Yeah.
Cher: Tai, how old are you?
Tai: I'll be 16 in May.
Cher: My birthday is in April and as someone older, 
can I please give you some advice? 
It is one thing to spark up a doobie and get laced at parties, 
but it is quite another to be fried all day.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tai: I could really use some sort of herbal refreshment.
Dionne: Oh, well we do lunch in ten minutes. 
We don't have any tea, but we have Coke and stuff.
Tai: No shit. You guys got Coke here?
Dionne: Well, yeah.
Cher: Yeah, this is America. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tai: Cher, you're a virgin?
Cher: You say that like it's a bad thing.
Dionne: Besides, the PC term is "Hymenally challenged". 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## swamptoad

Just Married


----------



## GTAFA

Ashton Kutcher

Kyle: Rich daddy equals expectations. 
Expectations are like a fungal rot on a marriage.
Tom: Our marriage is not going to have a 'fungal rot'.
Kyle: Unless she finds out you slaughtered her dog!
[laughs, then stops, seeing Tom's expression]
Kyle: Oh, don't worry, I'll take that to my grave.


----------



## rockhound225

The Guardian


----------



## SMA413

Kevin Costner


----------



## yoopergirl

Waterworld


----------



## PamelaLois

Jean Tripplehorn


----------



## CastingPearls

Basic Instinct


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Michael Douglas


----------



## CastingPearls

Fatal Attraction


----------



## yoopergirl

Glenn Close


----------



## GTAFA

The Natural


----------



## SMA413

Robert Redford


----------



## yoopergirl

The Horse Whisperer


----------



## GTAFA

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Missbreeze

yoopergirl said:


> The Horse Whisperer



Robert Redford


----------



## yoopergirl

Missbreeze said:


> Robert Redford



Robert Redford was actually the actor the led to "The Horse Whisperer" 

But I see that GTAFA posted "Scarlett Johansson" just before your post, so I'll list my response to that name, and if you'd like to go from there, feel free to jump back in! 

The Nanny Diaries


----------



## SMA413

Laura Linney


----------



## GTAFA

Love Actually


----------



## rellis10

Liam Neeson


----------



## GTAFA

The Mission

[Mendoza is repeatedly dragging a load of armor up 
a cliff as penance for killing his brother]
Fielding: How long must he carry that stupid thing?
Gabriel: God knows.


----------



## SMA413

Robert DeNiro


----------



## yoopergirl

"Cape Fear"


----------



## Frankhw

Nick Nolte


----------



## GTAFA

The Prince of Tides


----------



## yoopergirl

George Carlin


----------



## rockhound225

Jersey Girl


----------



## Frankhw

... Liv Tyler ...


----------



## SMA413

That Thing You Do!


----------



## Frankhw

...Tom Hanks...


----------



## yoopergirl

The Green Mile


----------



## rellis10

Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## GTAFA

The Whole Nine Yards

Frankie Figs: You know, I can't think of nothing finer than a fine naked woman holding a gun. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[after Oz tells Jimmy over a payphone he loves Jimmy's wife, while Jimmy doesn't know they slept together]
Jimmy: Will you listen to yourself? What are you talkin' about, you love her? You just met her!
[to Frankie]
Jimmy: He said he's in love with Cynthia!
Frankie Figs: No shit!
Jill St. Claire: So SHE'S the one!
Jimmy: She's the one what?
Jill St. Claire: The one he schtupped in Chicago!
Jimmy: The one he... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jimmy: My wife? You shtupped my wife, Oz?
Oz: I wouldn't exactly phrase it that way, exactly...
Jimmy: [with increasing anger] No, no, no! Let me get this straight. You went down to Chicago and engaged in sexual CONGRESS with my wife? Is that what you're telling me?
Jill St. Claire: Jimmy, Jimmy, calm down!
Jimmy: [now livid] IS IT? I SWEAR TO GOD...!
[Jill takes the phone from Jimmy]
Oz: [to Cynthia] He's a little upset. I've managed to upset a mass murderer.
Jimmy: FIND OUT WHERE HE IS!
[into phone]
Jimmy: JUST STAY RIGHT THERE!
[Jill takes the phone away]
Jimmy: It's a DISGRACE...
Jill St. Claire: [into phone] Oz, you stud, you!
Frankie Figs: Gonna be a DEAD stud.


----------



## Scorsese86

Bruce Willis :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Color of Night


----------



## Frankhw

Scott Bakula


----------



## yoopergirl

American Beauty


----------



## GTAFA

Chris Cooper


----------



## Frankhw

Sea Biscuit


----------



## GTAFA

William H Macy

Tick Tock McGlaughlin: $100,000? Makes me wanna walk on all fours and put a saddle on my back. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tick Tock McGlaughlin: One comeback I can take, but two? Who's next? Lazarus?


----------



## Scorsese86

Fargo ....


----------



## rellis10

Steve Buscemi


----------



## Scorsese86

Barton Fink


----------



## rellis10

Scorsese86 said:


> Barton Fink



John Goodman


----------



## yoopergirl

rellis10 said:


> John Goodman



Fallen


********


----------



## tonynyc

yoopergirl said:


> Fallen
> 
> 
> ********



Denzel Washington


----------



## SMA413

Man on Fire


----------



## WVMountainrear

Christopher Walken


----------



## tonynyc

True Romance


----------



## rellis10

Dennis Hopper


----------



## GTAFA

Giant 

[last lines]
Jordan 'Bick' Benedict: You want to know something, Leslie? If I live to be ninety, I will never figure you out.


----------



## SMA413

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Scorsese86

The Mirror Crack'd


----------



## Frankhw

Angela Lansbury


----------



## rellis10

Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## Frankhw

David Tomlinson


----------



## tonynyc

The Fiendish Plot of Dr. Fu Manchu


----------



## yoopergirl

Helen Mirren


----------



## Frankhw

Calender Girls


----------



## SMA413

Julie Walters


----------



## swamptoad

Harry Potter


----------



## Timberwolf

Rupert Grint


----------



## swamptoad

Driving Lessons


----------



## Timberwolf

Nicholas Farrell


----------



## swamptoad

Pearl Harbor


----------



## Frankhw

Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## rellis10

Men Of Honor


----------



## SMA413

Charlize Theron


----------



## Aust99

Monster.....


----------



## booyahmanx

Christina Ricci


----------



## Frankhw

.....Casper.....


----------



## Scorsese86

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## SMA413

Ghostbusters


----------



## KittyKitten

Bill Murray :wubu:


----------



## Heyyou

happyface83 said:


> Bill Murray :wubu:



Get Smart.


----------



## Frankhw

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## PamelaLois

Gridiron Gang


----------



## Frankhw

L. Scott Caldwell


----------



## Scorsese86

Devil in a Blue Dress


----------



## Frankhw

Jennifer Beals


----------



## yoopergirl

Flashdance


----------



## Scorsese86

Kyle Heffner


----------



## Frankhw

The Woman in Red


----------



## yoopergirl

Charles Grodin


----------



## Scorsese86

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## Heyyou

John Cassavettes


----------



## Scorsese86

The Dirty Dozen


----------



## PamelaLois

Lee Marvin


----------



## TwilightStarr

Shout at the Devil


----------



## Frankhw

Roger Moore


----------



## GTAFA

Boat Trip 

Lloyd Faversham: Would you like a bite of my sausage?
[bites sausage]
Lloyd Faversham: In England, we call them "bangers". 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lloyd Faversham: You may think of me as simply a flamboyant old queen, 
......but I spent over 30 years in the SAS, serving Her Majesty, the *real* Queen.


----------



## rellis10

GTAFA said:


> Boat Trip
> 
> Lloyd Faversham: Would you like a bite of my sausage?
> [bites sausage]
> Lloyd Faversham: In England, we call them "bangers".
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Lloyd Faversham: You may think of me as simply a flamboyant old queen,
> ......but I spent over 30 years in the SAS, serving Her Majesty, the *real* Queen.



Cuba Gooding Jr


----------



## Scorsese86

Rat Race (guilty pleasure)


----------



## yoopergirl

Breckin Meyer


----------



## GTAFA

Clueless 

Travis: I joined this program and there's steps. There's... uh...
Cher: Twelve?
Travis: Yeah, how'd you know?
Cher: Wild guess. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mr.Hall: [as Travis goes to jump out window] And could the suicide attempts PLEASE be postponed until the next period?


----------



## Frankhw

Alicia Silverstone


----------



## GTAFA

Blast from the Past

Eve: Here ya go, one champagne cocktail.
Adam: Oh, thank you.
Eve: I thought only hookers drank those things?
Adam: Well, I know Mom sure likes 'em.


----------



## PamelaLois

Dave Foley


----------



## serotonin

A Bugs Life


----------



## SMA413

Kevin Spacey


----------



## WVMountainrear

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Frankhw

Richard Pryor


----------



## yoopergirl

Blazing Saddles


----------



## GTAFA

Slim Pickens

Taggart: I got it! I got it!
Hedley Lamarr: You do?
Taggart: We'll work up a Number 6 on 'em.
Hedley Lamarr: [frowns] "Number 6"? I'm afraid I'm not familiar with that one.
Taggart: Well, that's where we go a-ridin' into town, a-whompin' and a-whumpin' every livin' thing that moves within an inch of its life. Except the women folks, of course.
Hedley Lamarr: You spare the women?
Taggart: Naw, we rape the shit out of them at the Number Six Dance later on.
Hedley Lamarr: Marvelous! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Taggart: Send a wire to the main office and tell them I said...
[Bart whacks him with a shovel]
Taggart: OW!
Lyle: [writing] Send wire, main office, tell them I said "ow". Gotcha!


----------



## Frankhw

Pink Motel


----------



## Scorsese86

Thelma Griffin herself:

Phyllis Diller


----------



## tonynyc

The Fat Spy (1966)


----------



## PamelaLois

Jayne Mansfield


----------



## Scorsese86

Too Hot to Handle


----------



## Frankhw

Clark Gable


----------



## yoopergirl

Saratoga

****


----------



## GTAFA

Frank Morgan


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Wizard of OZ


----------



## Scorsese86

Judy Garland:bow:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Meet Me in St. Louis


----------



## yoopergirl

Mary Astor


----------



## Frankhw

Hush...Hush, Sweet Charlotte


----------



## BBW Betty

George Kennedy


----------



## Scorsese86

_Cool Hand Luke_

*What we've got here is failure to communicate!*


----------



## WVMountainrear

Paul Newman


----------



## rellis10

Road To Perdition


----------



## PamelaLois

Ciaran Hinds


----------



## Frankhw

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2


----------



## BBW Betty

Maggie Smith


----------



## PamelaLois

A Room With A View


----------



## GTAFA

Julian Sands


----------



## PamelaLois

Arachnophobia


----------



## Frankhw

PamelaLois said:


> Arachnophobia



Yikes!! 21 years ago already?? 


John Goodman


----------



## rellis10

Frankhw said:


> Yikes!! 21 years ago already??
> 
> 
> John Goodman



Death Sentence


----------



## yoopergirl

Aisha Tyler


----------



## Frankhw

The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause


----------



## Scorsese86

Martin Short


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Three Amigos


----------



## Scorsese86

Steve Martin


----------



## yoopergirl

Father of the Bride


----------



## Scorsese86

Diane Keaton


----------



## GTAFA

Love and Death

Sonja: Judgment of any system, or a priori relationship or phenomenon exists in an irrational, or metaphysical, or at least epistemological contradiction to an abstract empirical concept such as being, or to be, or to occur in the thing itself, or of the thing itself.
Boris: Yes, I've said that many times. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonja: Don Francisco?
Don Francisco: Pardon me?
Sonja: I'm having trouble adjusting my belt. Do you think you could come over here and hold my bosom for a while? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Napoleon: This is an honor for me.
Boris: No, it's a greater honor for me.
Napoleon: No, a greater honor for me.
Boris: No, it's a greater honor for me.
Napoleon: No, a greater honor for ME.
Boris: Well, perhaps you're right. Perhaps it IS a greater honor for you.
Napoleon: And you must be Don Francisco's sister.
Sonja: No, you must be Don Francisco's sister.
Napoleon: No, you must be Don Francisco's sister.
Sonja: No, you must be Don Francisco's sister.
Boris: No, it's a greater honor for me.
Napoleon: I see our Spanish guests have a sense of humor.
Boris: She's a great kidder.
Sonja: No, you're a great kidder.
Boris: No, you're Don Francisco's sister. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonja: You were my one great love.
Boris: Oh, thank you very much. I appreciate that. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm dead.
Sonja: What's it like?
Boris: What's it like? You know the chicken at Tresky's Restaurant? It's worse.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Napoleon: I heard you speaking to someone.
Sonja: Oh, I was praying.
Napoleon: But I heard TWO voices.
Sonja: Well, I do both parts.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonja: There are many different kinds of love, Boris. There's love between a man and a woman; between a mother and son...
Boris: Two women. Let's not forget my favorite.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonja: And I want three children.
Boris: Yes. Yes. One of each.


----------



## Frankhw

Brian Coburn


----------



## MaxArden

Harold Gould


----------



## Scorsese86

Frankhw said:


> Brian Coburn



Octopussy (James Bond 13)


----------



## Scorsese86

MaxArden said:


> Harold Gould




Posted at the same time or?


----------



## Frankhw

Scorsese86 said:


> Posted at the same time or?



Near simultaneous.

Maud Adams


----------



## yoopergirl

Rollerball


----------



## GTAFA

James Caan ....................


----------



## Frankhw

Mercy.....


----------



## Scorsese86

Scott Caan


----------



## BBWbonnie

Gone in 60 seconds


----------



## Scorsese86

Robert Duvall


----------



## Frankhw

Four Christmases


----------



## yoopergirl

Tim McGraw


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Blind Side


----------



## Frankhw

Sandra Bullock


----------



## SMA413

Love Potion No. 9


----------



## Frankhw

Tate Donovan


----------



## pdesil071189

Shooter (2007)


----------



## Frankhw

Danny Glover


----------



## yoopergirl

The Color Purple


----------



## Frankhw

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## spiritangel

The Associate (I love her in this movie the whammy line gets me everytime)


----------



## Scorsese86

The one and only Eli Wallach


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Holiday

Love this movie and he was so adorable in it!


----------



## Frankhw

Kate Winslet


----------



## yoopergirl

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Heyyou

Jim Carrey


----------



## GTAFA

Batman Forever
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[Edward is hiding in the shadows of his cell in Arkham Asylum]
Dr. Chase Meridian: Edward?
Edward Nygma: Who is it?
Dr. Chase Meridian: It's Dr. Meridian; Chase. Do you remember me?
Edward Nygma: How can I forget?
Dr. Chase Meridian: Dr. Burton tells me that you know who Batman is.
Edward Nygma: I can't tell you if you don't say "please".
Dr. Chase Meridian: Edward,.... please..... Who is Batman?
Edward Nygma: [leaps out from the shadows with his outfit in the shape of a bat costume] 
*I'm*, Batman!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Debi Mazar


----------



## rellis10

Goodfellas


----------



## yoopergirl

Paul Sorvino


----------



## Frankhw

Romeo + Juliet


----------



## Scorsese86

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Frankhw

Inception

...


----------



## Scorsese86

Ellen Page


----------



## yoopergirl

Juno

..........


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Frankhw

Daredevil

.


----------



## Scorsese86

Colin Farrell


----------



## GTAFA

Horrible Bosses


Bobby Pellitt: I'm a green belt, motherfucker!


----------



## rellis10

Kevin Spacey


----------



## Frankhw

The Usual Suspects


----------



## rellis10

Benicio Del Toro


----------



## Scorsese86

Basquiat ...


----------



## Frankhw

Christopher Walken


----------



## Scorsese86

The Deer Hunter


----------



## Frankhw

Meryl Streep


----------



## spiritangel

it's complicated


----------



## yoopergirl

Rita Wilson


----------



## Frankhw

Runaway Bride


----------



## GTAFA

Joan Cusack


----------



## rellis10

GTAFA said:


> Joan Cusack



School Of Rock


----------



## Frankhw

Sarah Silverman


----------



## rellis10

There's Something About Mary


----------



## GTAFA

Matt Dillon
 
[Pretending to like retarded kids]
Pat Healy: Those goofy bastards are about the best thing I've got going. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[Tossing drug-laced doggie treats into Mary's apartment]
Pat Healy: Wait... how many is this?
Norm: Umm... four.
Pat Healy: Four? That seems like an aweful lot of speed to give one little pooch. Are you sure it won't kill him?
Norm: I never said that.
Pat Healy: ...eh.
[tosses another through the window anyway] 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pat Healy: What the hell is Brett Favre doing here?
Brett Favre: I'm in town to play the Dolphins, you dumb ass. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[after telling Mary that he's an architect]
Pat Healy: Really, it's only a side thing for my true passion.
Mary: And what's that?
Pat Healy: I work with retards.
Mary: Isn't that a little politically incorrect?
Pat Healy: Yeah, maybe, but hell, no one's gonna tell me who I can and can't work with. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Frankhw

Wild Things


----------



## Scorsese86

Bill Murray


----------



## GTAFA

Scrooged ...


Lew Hayward: I was a captain of industry; feared by men, adored by women.
Frank Cross: Adored! Come on, let's be honest, Lew. You *paid* for the women!


----------



## Scorsese86

Robert Mitchum


----------



## GTAFA

Cape Fear (choose your favourite)


----------



## Frankhw

Robert De Niro


----------



## littlefairywren

Ronin..............


----------



## rellis10

Jean Reno..


----------



## lozonloz

Leon...........


----------



## PamelaLois

The Beloved and Sexy..........

*Gary Oldman!*






can't wait for *Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy* to come out


----------



## GTAFA

Immortal Beloved ....power of suggestion?


----------



## littlefairywren

Isabella Rossellini..............


----------



## PamelaLois

White Nights


----------



## Frankhw

Gregory Hines


----------



## spiritangel

The Muppets Take Manhatten


----------



## yoopergirl

Elliot Gould


----------



## GTAFA

Ocean's Eleven

Danny: It's never been tried.
Reuben: Ho, ho... "It's never been tried." It's been tried. A few guys even came close. You know the three most successful robberies in the history of Vegas?
[flashback - the gaming room at the Horseshow, in black-and-white]
Reuben: [voiceover] Number three, the Bronze Medal - pencil-neck grabs a lockbox at the Horseshoe...
[a man grabs a lockbox out of a guard's hand and runs for the door, and six guards instantly tackle him to the floor]
Reuben: He got two steps closer to the door than any living soul before him.
[cut to the present]
Reuben: Second most successful robbery...
[flashback - the gaming room at the Flamingo, in grainy color. A long-haired man is running for the door, clutching a bag]
Reuben: The Flamingo in '71. This guy actually tasted fresh oxygen before they grabbed him.
[the man gets within a few feet of the door, before a guard smashes him across the face with a nightstick]
Reuben: Of course, he was breathing out of a hose for the next three weeks. Goddamn hippy.
[back to the present]
Reuben: And the *closest* any man has ever come to robbing a Las Vegas casino...
[flashback - outside Caesar's Palace, in color. A man runs out, hunched over an armful of cash, followed by three security guards]
Reuben: Was outside of Caesar's in '87. He came, he grabbed...
[the three guards shoot the thief in the back]
Reuben: They conquered.


----------



## CGL1978

The late great 
Bernie Mac


----------



## littlefairywren

Guess Who........


----------



## Frankhw

Judith Scott


----------



## CGL1978

The Santa Clause


----------



## Linda

Peter Boyle


----------



## SMA413

Dr. Dolittle


----------



## PamelaLois

Oliver Platt


----------



## Linda

The Imposters


----------



## Frankhw

Lili Taylor


----------



## CGL1978

how about
Pecker


----------



## yoopergirl

Mary Kay Place


----------



## GTAFA

The Big Chill

Meg: They're either married or gay. And if they're not gay, they've just broken up with the most wonderful woman in the world, or they've just broken up with a bitch who looks exactly like me. They're in transition from a monogamous relationship and they need more space. Or they're tired of space, but they just can't commit. Or they want to commit, but they're afraid to get close. They want to get close, you don't want to get near them


----------



## Frankhw

Glenn Close


----------



## yoopergirl

101 Dalmatians


----------



## CGL1978

Hugh Laurie


----------



## CAMellie

Monsters vs. Aliens


----------



## Linda

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## GTAFA

Election


Tracy Flick: [narrating] None of this would have happened if Mr. McAllister hadn't meddled the way he did. He should have just accepted things as they are instead of trying to interfere with destiny. You see, you can't interfere with destiny. That's why it's destiny. And if you try to interfere, the same thing's going to happen anyway, and you'll just suffer.


----------



## CAMellie

Matthew Broderick


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## CastingPearls

Mia Sara...........................


----------



## PamelaLois

A Stranger Among Us


----------



## CGL1978

James Gandolfini


----------



## Frankhw

.....
8mm
.....


----------



## Linda

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Gladiator.......


----------



## Frankhw

Russell Crowe


----------



## rellis10

Robin Hood


----------



## prettyeyes77

Cate Blanchett


----------



## rellis10

prettyeyes77 said:


> Cate Blanchett



The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button


----------



## 1love_emily

Brad Pitt 

Yeah.... it's him


----------



## rellis10

1love_emily said:


> Brad Pitt
> 
> Yeah.... it's him



Fight Club


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Meatloaf....


----------



## PamelaLois

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## CGL1978

Tim Curry....


----------



## WVMountainrear

Clue......


----------



## rellis10

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Back to the Future


----------



## rellis10

Michael J Fox


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Frighteners


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Chi McBride


----------



## WVMountainrear

Waiting...

(I shamelessly love this stupid movie.)


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Ryan Reynolds (haaaawwwtttt)


----------



## GTAFA

Dick ........................


----------



## CGL1978

Jim Breuer


----------



## yoopergirl

Half Baked


----------



## PamelaLois

Harland Williams


----------



## Frankhw

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## GTAFA

Matthew Perry 
Jimmy: I take it you're not Canadian.
Oz: Only by marriage. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cynthia: Promise me something.
Oz: Anything.
Cynthia: You'll go slow. I haven't made love in five years.
Oz: Neither have I. I've been married. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Oz: He sa... he said you guys haven't even met.
Sophie Oseransky: Who you going to believe? A contract killer or your wife?
Oz: Do I have to answer that? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jimmy: My wife? You shtupped my wife, Oz?
Oz: I wouldn't exactly phrase it that way, exactly...
Jimmy: [with increasing anger] No, no, no! Let me get this straight. You went down to Chicago and engaged in sexual CONGRESS with my wife? Is that what you're telling me?
Jill St. Claire: Jimmy, Jimmy, calm down!
Jimmy: [now livid] IS IT? I SWEAR TO GOD...!
[Jill takes the phone from Jimmy]
Oz: [to Cynthia] He's a little upset. I've managed to upset a mass murderer.
Jimmy: FIND OUT WHERE HE IS!
[into phone]
Jimmy: JUST STAY RIGHT THERE!
[Jill takes the phone away]
Jimmy: It's a DISGRACE...
Jill St. Claire: [into phone] Oz, you stud, you!
Frankie Figs: Gonna be a DEAD stud.


----------



## rellis10

17 Again

Why do I know he's even in that? :doh:


----------



## CGL1978

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## Frankhw

Beautiful Ohio


----------



## PamelaLois

David Call


----------



## Frankhw

Did You Hear About the Morgans?


----------



## rellis10

Hugh Grant

I hope I got the right movie....


----------



## yoopergirl

Notting Hill


----------



## rellis10

yoopergirl said:


> Notting Hill



Rhys Ifans


----------



## yoopergirl

rellis10 said:


> Rhys Ifans



LOVE him.


The Replacements


----------



## rellis10

yoopergirl said:


> LOVE him.
> 
> 
> The Replacements



I LOVE that movie! Havent seen it in a couple of years...gotta find it.

Keanu Reeves


----------



## GTAFA

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure

[Bill and Ted are in Ancient Greece]
Bill: [approaching Socrates] How's it going? I'm Bill, this is Ted. We're from the future.
Socrates: Socrates.
Ted: [whispering to Bill] Now what?
Bill: I dunno. Philosophize with him!
Ted: [clears his throat, to Socrates] "All we are is dust in the wind," dude.
[Socrates gives them a blank stare]
Bill: [scoops up a pile of dust from the basin before them and lets it run out of his hand] Dust.
[he blows the remainder away]
Bill: Wind.
Ted: [points at Socrates] Dude.
[Socrates gasps]


----------



## rellis10

The one and only.... George Carlin


----------



## GTAFA

Jersey Girl


----------



## rellis10

Ben Affleck


----------



## agouderia

Shakespeare in Love

(the only movie I ever found him bearable in...)


----------



## rellis10

Joseph Fiennes


----------



## Frankhw

Elizabeth .


----------



## littlefairywren

Cate Blanchett


----------



## Linda

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## CastingPearls

Brad Pitt..............


----------



## CGL1978

The Dark Side of the Sun


----------



## Linda

Guy Boyd


----------



## littlefairywren

Henry's Crime


----------



## CGL1978

Fisher Stevens


----------



## OCCS

Hugh Grant


----------



## PamelaLois

I'll go with Hugh Grant........

Sense & Sensibility


----------



## spiritangel

Emma Thompson


----------



## Frankhw

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## yoopergirl

Alan Rickman


----------



## spiritangel

Galaxy Quest


----------



## GTAFA

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Working Girl


----------



## GTAFA

Alec Baldwin


----------



## PamelaLois

Beetlejuice


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jeffrey Jones


----------



## 1love_emily

Stuart Little!

That was a high quality movie from my childhood.


----------



## Frankhw

Michael J. Fox


----------



## rellis10

Back To The Future III


----------



## spiritangel

Mary Steenburgen (hmm not sure of the spelling)


----------



## CGL1978

Goin' South


----------



## smithnwesson

Idris Elba.

He's a huge black guy and one of the best actors that I've seen in a long time. He would make an awesome _Macbeth_.

He was great in _The Wire_ and even better in the BBC series, _Luther_. Check it out:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1474684/

- Jim


----------



## Frankhw

smithnwesson said:


> Idris Elba.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1474684/
> 
> - Jim



as Heimdlall


THOR


----------



## rellis10

Natalie Portman


----------



## WVMountainrear

Closer....


----------



## rellis10

Clive Owen.... I think


----------



## smithnwesson

Frankhw said:


> as Heimdlall
> 
> 
> THOR


Absolutely, that one too.


----------



## WVMountainrear

rellis10 said:


> Clive Owen.... I think



(He was indeed. )

Inside Man


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jodie Foster


----------



## PunkyGurly74

The Accused


----------



## Frankhw

Kelly McGillis


----------



## CGL1978

Witness............


----------



## BBW Betty

Harrison Ford


----------



## rellis10

Air Force One


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Gary Oldman


----------



## rellis10

Oh so many I could say, but i'll go with...

Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Dead


----------



## littlefairywren

Tim Roth...


----------



## CastingPearls

Four Rooms (I LOVE this movie)


----------



## PamelaLois

Ione Skye . .


----------



## CastingPearls

Mystic Pizza


----------



## AuntHen

Julia Roberts


----------



## rellis10

Erin Brockovich


----------



## TwilightStarr

Albert Finney


----------



## AuntHen

oops got there too late


----------



## SuziQ

TwilightStarr said:


> Albert Finney



The Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Matt Damon


----------



## Frankhw

The Brothers Grimm


----------



## rellis10

Heath Ledger


----------



## yoopergirl

A Knight's Tale


----------



## SMA413

Shannyn Sossamon


----------



## AuntHen

Wristcutters


----------



## SuziQ

Will Arnett


----------



## PamelaLois

Blades of Glory


----------



## 1love_emily

PamelaLois said:


> Blades of Glory



Jon Heder 

Ooh that boy looks good in a leotard


----------



## TwilightStarr

Monster House


----------



## Frankhw

Ryan Newman


----------



## yoopergirl

Zoom
............


----------



## Frankhw

Tim Allen .


----------



## PamelaLois

Big Trouble


----------



## Scorsese86

Tom Sizemore


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Black Hawk Down


----------



## TwilightStarr

Josh Hartnett


----------



## CGL1978

Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## rellis10

Ben Kingsley


----------



## Frankhw

Shutter Island


----------



## rellis10

Mark Ruffalo (sp?)


----------



## WVMountainrear

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## AuntHen

Kate Winslet


----------



## rellis10

Titanic (I consider it a personal achievment that I've never watched this movie all the way though  )


----------



## yoopergirl

Victor Garber


----------



## Frankhw

Kung Fu Panda 2


----------



## PamelaLois

Jack Black


----------



## Frankhw

Shallow Hal


----------



## BBW Betty

Jason Alexander


----------



## GTAFA

Pretty Woman ..............


----------



## rellis10

Richard Gere


----------



## GTAFA

The Cotton Club


----------



## Frankhw

Diane Lane .


----------



## TwilightStarr

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## SuziQ

Sandra Oh

[adding some text due to error notice that my message was too short]


----------



## spiritangel

The Princess Diaries


----------



## PamelaLois

Hector Elizondo


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Beverly Hills Cop 3


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Eddie Murphy


----------



## BBW Betty

Dr. Doolittle


----------



## Frankhw

Peter Boyle


----------



## GTAFA

Young Frankenstein

Igor: What is this?
Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: Schwartzwalder Kirschtorte.
The Monster: [off-screen] MMMMMMM!
Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: Oh, do you like it? I'm not partial to desserts myself, but this is excellent.
Igor: Who are you talking to?
Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: To you. You just made a yummy sound, so I thought you liked the dessert.
Igor: I didn't make a yummy sound, I just asked you what it is.
Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: But you did. I just heard it.
Igor: It wasn't me.
Inga: It wasn't me.
Dr. Frederick Frankenstein: Well, now look here. If it wasn't you, and it wasn't you...
[he asks himself]
The Monster: [off-camera] Mmmmmm!


----------



## Frankhw

Gene Wilder


----------



## yoopergirl

Blazing Saddles


----------



## GTAFA

Slim Pickens

(we're in another one of those repeated cycles... i think i posted Slim Pickens after Blazing Saddles a few weeks ago)


----------



## tigerlily

The Apple Dumpling Gang.


----------



## mango

*Don Knotts*


----------



## Frankhw

Pleasantville


----------



## GTAFA

Jeff Daniels


----------



## CastingPearls

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## tigerlily

Jim Carrey


----------



## rellis10

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## littlefairywren

Kate Winslet


----------



## AuntHen

Sense & Sensibility


----------



## PamelaLois

Robert Hardy


----------



## Scorsese86

Mrs. Dalloway


----------



## Frankhw

Natascha McElhone


----------



## PamelaLois

The Truman Show


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Ed Harris......


----------



## GTAFA

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Au_girl

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## WVMountainrear

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Drew Barrymore


----------



## tigerlily

Poison Ivy


----------



## PamelaLois

Sara Gilbert


----------



## Frankhw

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## TwilightStarr

Peter Facinelli


----------



## rellis10

The Big Kahuna


----------



## SMA413

Kevin Spacey


----------



## littlefairywren

21...........................


----------



## Frankhw

Liza Lapira


----------



## willowmoon

Fast & Furious


----------



## TwilightStarr

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## GTAFA

Avatar 

Trudy Chacon: [Trudy decides not to fire her missiles] Screw this.
Corporal Lyle Wainfleet: What-what the hell are you doing?
Trudy Chacon: I didn't sign up for this shit!
[flies away]


----------



## 1love_emily

Sam Worthington

The only alien I've considered having sex with


----------



## Scorsese86

I wish I was an alien!

Hart's War


----------



## Frankhw

Bruce Willis


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Hudson Hawk


----------



## PamelaLois

David Caruso


----------



## Scorsese86

Jade (to think this was directed by William Friedkin)


----------



## Frankhw

Payback...


----------



## yoopergirl

Not sure why we have two movie titles in a row here, but I'll go with the first post ("Jade") and say:

Linda Fiorentino


----------



## rellis10

yoopergirl said:


> Not sure why we have two movie titles in a row here, but I'll go with the first post ("Jade") and say:
> 
> Linda Fiorentino



Dogma.......


----------



## SuziQ

Janeane Garofalo


----------



## Scorsese86

Cop Land ...


----------



## AuntHen

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## BBWbonnie

Rockyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Because there are so many lets say Rocky 3


----------



## TwilightStarr

Burt Young


----------



## SMA413

Mickey Blue Eyes


----------



## SuziQ

Hugh Grant


----------



## PamelaLois

Love, Actually


----------



## rellis10

Bill Nighy


----------



## SMA413

Pirate Radio


----------



## 1love_emily

Phillip Seymore Hoffman


----------



## Frankhw

yoopergirl said:


> Not sure why we have two movie titles in a row here, but I'll go with the first post ("Jade") and say:
> 
> Linda Fiorentino



My bad, I think I picked an actor and accidentally put down one of his movies instead. (It's what I get for posting on 5 hours sleep in 48).




Before the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## yoopergirl

Marisa Tomei


----------



## GTAFA

Anger Management


----------



## rellis10

Jack Nicholson


----------



## SMA413

The Shining


----------



## GTAFA

Joe Turkel


----------



## Scorsese86

Blade Runner


----------



## GTAFA

Daryl Hannah

Roy: We've got a lot in common.
Sebastian: What do you mean?
Roy: Similar problems.
Pris: Accelerated decrepitude.


----------



## rellis10

Kill Bill Vol. 2


----------



## yoopergirl

Uma Thurman


----------



## SuziQ

The Truth about Cats & Dogs


----------



## Scorsese86

Ben Chaplin


----------



## rellis10

The Thin Red Line


----------



## Scorsese86

Nick Nolte


----------



## WVMountainrear

I Love Trouble


----------



## Scorsese86

Robert Loggia


----------



## WVMountainrear

Big.......


----------



## rellis10

Tom Hanks...


----------



## BBW Betty

A League of Their Own


----------



## PamelaLois

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## CastingPearls

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## PamelaLois

Meg Ryan...


----------



## CastingPearls

French Kiss


----------



## PamelaLois

Kevin Kline


----------



## GTAFA

A Fish Called Wanda

Otto: Don't call me stupid.


----------



## Frankhw

John Cleese


----------



## rellis10

Monty Python's Life Of Brian


----------



## GTAFA

Graham Chapman

Brian: Excuse me. Are you the Judean People's Front?
Reg: Fuck off! We're the People's Front of Judea


----------



## dantheman90631

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## qwertyman173

John Cleese


----------



## GTAFA

Time Bandits


----------



## PamelaLois

Michael Palin


----------



## WVMountainrear

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## CastingPearls

Jaime Lee Curtis


----------



## WVMountainrear

Drowning Mona


----------



## Frankhw

Bette Midler


----------



## SMA413

Beaches


...


----------



## CastingPearls

Barbara Hershey


----------



## SuziQ

The Pallbearer


----------



## SMA413

Toni Collette


----------



## CastingPearls

Muriel's Wedding


----------



## GTAFA

Rachel Griffiths


----------



## PamelaLois

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## SMA413

Rupert Everett


----------



## GTAFA

Stage Beauty

King Charles II: Why shouldn't we have women on stage? 
After all, the French have been doing it for years.
Sir Edward Hyde: Whenever we're about to do something truly horrible, 
we always say that the French have been doing it for years.


----------



## Frankhw

Claire Danes


----------



## Scorsese86

How to Make an American Quilt


----------



## WVMountainrear

Winona Ryder


----------



## rellis10

Black Swan


----------



## SMA413

Natalie Portman


----------



## rellis10

Leon (aka: The Professional)


----------



## Scorsese86

Gary Oldman


----------



## rellis10

Dracula....


----------



## PamelaLois

Cary Elwes


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Princess Bride


----------



## CastingPearls

Robin Wright


----------



## WVMountainrear

Forrest Gump


----------



## CastingPearls

Sally Field


----------



## WVMountainrear

Steel Magnolias


----------



## CastingPearls

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## Scorsese86

Moonstruck


----------



## Frankhw

Nicolas Cage


----------



## GTAFA

Cotton Club


----------



## CGL1978

Fred Gwynne


----------



## GTAFA

My Cousin Vinny


Vinny Gambini: It is possible that the two yutes...
Judge Chamberlain Haller: ...Ah, the two what? Uh... uh, what was that word?
Vinny Gambini: Uh... what word?
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Two what?
Vinny Gambini: What?
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Uh... did you say 'yutes'?
Vinny Gambini: Yeah, two yutes.
Judge Chamberlain Haller: What is a yute?
Vinny Gambini: [beat] Oh, excuse me, your honor...
[exaggerated]
Vinny Gambini: Two YOUTHS.


----------



## SMA413

Marisa Tomei


----------



## Scorsese86

In the Bedroom


----------



## yoopergirl

Nick Stahl


----------



## Frankhw

..Sin City ..


----------



## rellis10

Benicio Del Toro


----------



## SMA413

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## rellis10

Johnny Depp


----------



## CastingPearls

Benny and Joon


----------



## WVMountainrear

William H. Macy


----------



## HighAltitudeFA

Air Force One


----------



## rellis10

Gary Oldman


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Dark Knight


----------



## rellis10

Cillian Murphy


----------



## WVMountainrear

Inception

(If he's the dude I think he is.)


----------



## rellis10

Michael Caine


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Muppet Christmas Carol


----------



## rellis10

Frank Oz (thank you IMDB  )


----------



## WVMountainrear

Labyrinth....


----------



## rellis10

David Bowie


----------



## SMA413

The Prestige


----------



## 1love_emily

SMA413 said:


> The Prestige



Christian Bale


----------



## PamelaLois

Public Enemies


----------



## Scorsese86

Marion Cotillard


----------



## GTAFA

A Good Year


----------



## Frankhw

Freddie Highmore


----------



## GTAFA

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory

Mike Teavee: Why is everything here completely pointless?
Charlie Bucket: Candy doesn't have to have a point. That's why it's candy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## TwilightStarr

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## rellis10

Michael Gambon


----------



## Frankhw

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## AuntHen

Christina Ricci


----------



## SMA413

Mermaids
...


----------



## WVMountainrear

Bob Hoskins


----------



## rellis10

The Long Good Friday


----------



## SMA413

Helen Mirren


----------



## rellis10

The Tempest


----------



## SuziQ

Alfred Molina


----------



## CastingPearls

The Da Vinci Code


----------



## SMA413

Ian McKellan


----------



## rellis10

Lord of the Rings: Return of the King


----------



## PamelaLois

John Rhys-Davies


----------



## Scorsese86

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Frankhw

Karen Allen


----------



## GTAFA

Animal House

Boon: It's not gonna be an orgy! It's a toga party.
Katy: Honestly, Boon, you're 21-years old. In six months you're going to graduate, and tomorrow night you're going to wrap yourself in a bed sheet and pour grain alcohol all over your head. It's cute, but I think I'll pass this time.
Boon: Want me to go alone?
Katy: Baby, I don't want you to go at all.
Boon: It's a fraternity party, I'm in the fraternity. How can I miss it?
Katy: I'll write you a note. I'll say you're too well to attend.


----------



## rellis10

John Belushi


----------



## SuziQ

Continental Divide


----------



## Scorsese86

Allen Garfield


----------



## PamelaLois

Mother, Jugs & Speed


----------



## BBWbonnie

Bill Cosby

I soooooooooooooo used google


----------



## Frankhw

Jack

.......


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## BBWbonnie

Monster in law


----------



## riplee

Jane Fonda


----------



## yoopergirl

A Doll's House


----------



## Scorsese86

David Warner


----------



## GTAFA

Time Bandits

Evil: If I were creating the world I wouldn't mess about with butterflies and daffodils. I would have started with lasers, eight o'clock, Day One!
[zaps one of his minions accidentally, minion screams]
Evil: Sorry. 

~~~~~~~~~~

Evil: What sort of Supreme Being created such riffraff? Is this not the workings of a complete incompetent?
Baxi Brazilia III: But He created you, Evil One.
Evil: What did you say?
Baxi Brazilia III: Well He created you, so He can't be entirely...
Evil: [Blows Baxi to bits] Never talk to me like that again! No one created me! I am Evil. Evil existed long before good. I made myself. I cannot be unmade. *I* am all powerful!


----------



## Scorsese86

My favorite Palin

Michael Palin


----------



## CastingPearls

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> Monty Python's The Meaning of Life



Terry Gilliam


----------



## Weirdo890

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## PamelaLois

Eric Idle . . .


----------



## GTAFA

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen

Berthold: Is there a doctor in the fish? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Baron Munchausen: Abandon ship!
Berthold: I think the ship's abandoning us.


----------



## yoopergirl

John Neville


----------



## rellis10

The X Files (Fight The Future)


----------



## Weirdo890

David Duchovny


----------



## rellis10

Chaplin...


----------



## Scorsese86

Marisa Tomei


----------



## rellis10

The Wrestler


----------



## SuziQ

Mickey Rourke


----------



## Weirdo890

Frank Miller's Sin City


----------



## rellis10

Rutger Hauer


----------



## Weirdo890

Hobo with a Shotgun


----------



## PamelaLois

Gregory Smith


----------



## Weirdo890

Small Soldiers


----------



## PamelaLois

David Cross


----------



## littlefairywren

Scary Movie 2


----------



## Aust99

Anna Faris


----------



## Weirdo890

Lost in Translation


----------



## PamelaLois

Bill Murray


----------



## SMA413

Zombieland


----------



## PamelaLois

Woody Harrelson


----------



## GTAFA

Anger Management


----------



## SMA413

Adam Sandler


----------



## GTAFA

The Longest Yard


----------



## SuziQ

Burt Reynolds


----------



## WVMountainrear

The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## PamelaLois

Dolly Parton


----------



## WVMountainrear

9 to 5......


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jane Fonda


----------



## MystifyMe

Monster-in-Law


----------



## CGL1978

Wanda Sykes


----------



## MystifyMe

Pootie Tang


----------



## littlefairywren

Jennifer Coolidge


----------



## MystifyMe

American Pie


----------



## SMA413

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## MystifyMe

My Stepmother Is an Alien


----------



## PamelaLois

Kim Basinger


----------



## MystifyMe

Nine 1/2 Weeks


----------



## yoopergirl

Christine Baranski


----------



## CastingPearls

Mamma Mia................


----------



## spiritangel

Julie Walters


----------



## MystifyMe

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1


----------



## SuziQ

Alan Rickman


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dogma.....


----------



## MystifyMe

Janeane Garofalo


----------



## CastingPearls

Romy and Michele's High School Reunion


----------



## WVMountainrear

Alan Cumming


----------



## CastingPearls

Circle of Friends


----------



## WVMountainrear

Minnie Driver


----------



## CastingPearls

Return to Me


----------



## WVMountainrear

David Duchvony

(I hope I spelled his name right...)


----------



## CastingPearls

The Rapture


----------



## MystifyMe

Mimi Rogers


----------



## CastingPearls

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jeff Bridges


----------



## MystifyMe

Starman...


----------



## CastingPearls

Karen Allen


----------



## MystifyMe

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## PamelaLois

Harrison Ford


----------



## MystifyMe

Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope


----------



## CastingPearls

Carrie Fisher


----------



## MystifyMe

Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle


----------



## mimosa

Drew Barrymore


----------



## GTAFA

E.T..........................................


----------



## SuziQ

Peter Coyote


----------



## MystifyMe

Outrageous Fortune


----------



## littlefairywren

Judge Reinhold


----------



## CastingPearls

Fast Times At Ridgemont High


----------



## MystifyMe

He wasn't in outrageous fortune thou hehe..


----------



## CastingPearls

Judge Reinhold WAS in both films, if that's who you're talking about.


----------



## MystifyMe

CastingPearls said:


> Fast Times At Ridgemont High



Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## MystifyMe

CastingPearls said:


> Judge Reinhold WAS in both films, if that's who you're talking about.



no i meant outrageous fortune hehe


----------



## CastingPearls

Easy Money


----------



## MystifyMe

CastingPearls said:


> Judge Reinhold WAS in both films, if that's who you're talking about.



i think he actually may be in the movie outrageous fortune but it doesnt appear on his credits which is odd..


----------



## BBWbonnie

Joe Pesci !!!!!


----------



## MystifyMe

Lethal Weapon 3


----------



## CastingPearls

MystifyMe said:


> i think he actually may be in the movie outrageous fortune but it doesnt appear on his credits which is odd..


I suggest you Google IMDb. lol Also he too was in Easy Money


----------



## CastingPearls

MystifyMe said:


> Lethal Weapon 3


Danny Glover


----------



## MystifyMe

CastingPearls said:


> I suggest you Google IMDb. lol Also he too was in Easy Money



i did, i put his name in it and that movie didnt come up in it or in his wikipedia, but if u google the movie and his name it comes up


----------



## MystifyMe

Predator 2...


----------



## BBWbonnie

Can I do Danny Glover again?


----------



## WVMountainrear

Death at a Funeral


----------



## SuziQ

Chris Rock


----------



## MystifyMe

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## rickydaniels

Rene Russo


----------



## CastingPearls

Tin Cup.........................


----------



## MystifyMe

Kevin Costner


----------



## PamelaLois

Dances with Wolves


----------



## MystifyMe

Mary McDonnell


----------



## riplee

Grand Canyon


----------



## MystifyMe

Kevin Kline


----------



## CastingPearls

French Kiss


----------



## MystifyMe

Meg Ryan.....


----------



## CastingPearls

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## MystifyMe

Bill Pullman


----------



## CastingPearls

Independence Day


----------



## MystifyMe

Will Smith..


----------



## CastingPearls

Seven Pounds


----------



## MystifyMe

Woody Harrelson


----------



## littlefairywren

The People vs. Larry Flynt


----------



## MystifyMe

Courtney Love


----------



## SMA413

200 Cigarettes


----------



## CastingPearls

Elvis Costello


----------



## SMA413

De- Lovely


----------



## SuziQ

Jonathan Pryce


----------



## rellis10

Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## PamelaLois

Jonathon Pryce


----------



## MystifyMe

Stigmata....


----------



## Aust99

Patricia Arquette


----------



## CastingPearls

Holes.....................


----------



## littlefairywren

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## BBW Betty

Ghostbusters


----------



## GTAFA

Rick Moranis


----------



## PamelaLois

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## MystifyMe

John Candy


----------



## spiritangel

Uncle Buck (anyone else look at those giant pancakes and think oooh I want to try one lol)


----------



## MystifyMe

Macaulay Culkin


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Saved!....


----------



## MystifyMe

Mandy Moore


----------



## SuziQ

Chasing Liberty


----------



## MystifyMe

Jeremy Piven


----------



## riplee

Smokin' Aces


(a dreadful movie)


----------



## MystifyMe

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## WVMountainrear

National Lampoon's Van Wilder


----------



## Falling Boy

Kal Penn.....


----------



## yoopergirl

Epic Movie


----------



## Falling Boy

Crispin Glover


----------



## spiritangel

Charlies Angels


----------



## Falling Boy

Drew Barrymore


----------



## GTAFA

Fifty First Dates

Ula: Oh, you crazy bitch!
Lucy: Yeah, keep running!


----------



## MystifyMe

Rob Schneider


----------



## rellis10

Waterboy..


----------



## GTAFA

Kathy Bates

Bobby Boucher: Mama, something bad happened today.
Mama Boucher: [Pulls up a knife] Did somebody hurt you my boy?


----------



## CastingPearls

Misery........................


----------



## littlefairywren

James Caan


----------



## CastingPearls

The Godfather


----------



## rellis10

Marlon Brando


----------



## CastingPearls

A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## WVMountainrear

Karl Malden


----------



## GTAFA

Patton

General Omar N. Bradley: There's one big difference between you and me, George. I do this job because I've been trained to do it. You do it because you LOVE it.


----------



## yoopergirl

John Doucette


----------



## liveinlove

An Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## GTAFA

Debra Winger


----------



## MystifyMe

Terms of Endearment


----------



## CastingPearls

Jack Nicholson


----------



## MystifyMe

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Falling Boy

Danny DeVito


----------



## CastingPearls

Ruthless People


----------



## MystifyMe

Bette Midler


----------



## Timberwolf

Down and out in Beverly Hills


----------



## CastingPearls

Nick Nolte


----------



## littlefairywren

The Prince of Tides


----------



## Timberwolf

Kate Nelligan


----------



## littlefairywren

Frankie and Johnny


----------



## MystifyMe

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Timberwolf

Amazon women on the Moon


----------



## MystifyMe

Arsenio Hall


----------



## CastingPearls

Coming to America


----------



## Timberwolf

Vanessa Bell Calloway


----------



## MystifyMe

Biker Boyz


----------



## PamelaLois

Tyson Beckford


----------



## Timberwolf

. Zoolander


----------



## littlefairywren

Ben Stiller


----------



## georgedepp

My favourite actors movie:
1. I am legend.
2. Knight and Day.
3. Rambo.
4. Mr and Mrs Smith.
5. Titanic.


----------



## rellis10

georgedepp said:


> My favourite actors movie:
> 1. I am legend.
> 2. Knight and Day.
> 3. Rambo.
> 4. Mr and Mrs Smith.
> 5. Titanic.



I don't think you've quite understood the thread. It's a game, you name a film the previous actor has been in, and the next person names another actor in the film you suggested.

So the previous answer was Ben Stiller. My answer is...

Meet The Fockers.


----------



## GTAFA

Barbra Streisand

Roz Focker: Jack, you have issues. I'm trying to understand why you run around with a rubber boob strapped to your chest. I mean, were you ever breastfed? My guess is no.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Way We Were


----------



## Timberwolf

Viveca Lindfors


----------



## MystifyMe

The Sure Thing


----------



## SMA413

John Cusack


----------



## MystifyMe

High Fidelity


----------



## Timberwolf

Drake Bell


----------



## PamelaLois

Jerry Maguire


----------



## rellis10

Tom Cruise


----------



## littlefairywren

Risky Business


----------



## MystifyMe

Curtis Armstrong


----------



## littlefairywren

One Crazy Summer (he will always be Ack Ack to me)


----------



## MystifyMe

Demi Moore


----------



## GTAFA

We're No Angels


----------



## SMA413

John C. Reilly


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## willowmoon

Johnny Depp


----------



## AuntHen

Happily Ever After


----------



## SMA413

Charlotte Gainsburg


----------



## PamelaLois

Melancholia


----------



## MystifyMe

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Virgin Suicides


----------



## MystifyMe

Josh Hartnett


----------



## TwilightStarr

Mozart and the Whale 

I love this movie!


----------



## MystifyMe

Radha Mitchell

i like her as i sold a pic of her a while ago from a red carpet she attended lol


----------



## rockhound225

Finding Neverland


----------



## MystifyMe

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## rellis10

Rain Man...


----------



## MystifyMe

Valeria Golino


----------



## GTAFA

Immortal Beloved


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Isabella Rossellini (brings back memories of Friends and Ross' List lol)


----------



## Timberwolf

White Nights


----------



## PamelaLois

Mikhail Baryshnikov


----------



## Timberwolf

Company Business


----------



## SMA413

Kurtwood Smith


----------



## Timberwolf

Missing Pieces


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

John Reilly


----------



## Timberwolf

Days Of Thunder


----------



## PamelaLois

John C. Reilly


----------



## rellis10

Step Brothers


----------



## MystifyMe

Will Ferrell


----------



## SMA413

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## MystifyMe

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## rellis10

Secretary..


----------



## CastingPearls

James Spader *drools*


----------



## SMA413

The Stickup


----------



## PamelaLois

David Keith


----------



## MystifyMe

Firestarter


----------



## CastingPearls

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Sweetie

E.T. the Extraterrestrial


----------



## WVMountainrear

Henry Thomas


----------



## Surlysomething

Legends of the Fall


----------



## MystifyMe

Aidan Quinn


----------



## Surlysomething

Benny & Joon


----------



## MystifyMe

Oliver Platt


----------



## willowmoon

Flatliners


----------



## Timberwolf

Aeryk Egan


----------



## MystifyMe

The Vanishing


----------



## SMA413

Jeff Bridges


----------



## MystifyMe

Starman....


----------



## WVMountainrear

Karen Allen


----------



## CastingPearls

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## WVMountainrear

Alfred Molina


----------



## CastingPearls

Chocolat......


----------



## PamelaLois

Peter Stormare


----------



## MystifyMe

Minority Report


----------



## willowmoon

Max von Sydow


----------



## rellis10

Shutter Island


----------



## Timberwolf

Max von Sydow


----------



## MystifyMe

Robin Hood.


----------



## rellis10

Russell Crowe


----------



## Surlysomething

The Insider


----------



## WVMountainrear

Christopher Plummer


----------



## Timberwolf

The Fall Of The Roman Empire


----------



## MystifyMe

Alec Guinness


----------



## PamelaLois

Star Wars .....


----------



## willowmoon

Harrison Ford


----------



## spiritangel

Sabrina (the remake)


----------



## Timberwolf

Miriam Colon


----------



## MystifyMe

Scarface....


----------



## willowmoon

Al Pacino.........


----------



## CastingPearls

Frankie and Johnny


----------



## AuntHen

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Grundig QD40

Scarface..


----------



## CastingPearls

Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio


----------



## Timberwolf

Fools Of Fortune


----------



## MystifyMe

Iain Glen...


----------



## willowmoon

Lara Croft: Tomb Raider


----------



## MystifyMe

Noah Taylor (photographed him a few weeks ago)


----------



## rockhound225

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## CastingPearls

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## AuntHen

The Wings Of The Dove


----------



## littlefairywren

Charlotte Rampling


----------



## PamelaLois

The Duchess


----------



## littlefairywren

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## WVMountainrear

Red Dragon


----------



## MystifyMe

Mary-Louise Parker


----------



## CastingPearls

Boys On the Side


----------



## MystifyMe

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## GTAFA

Contact 

Palmer Joss: [Ellie challenges Palmer to prove the existence of God] Did you love your father?
Ellie Arroway: What?
Palmer Joss: Your dad. Did you love him?
Ellie Arroway: Yes, very much.
Palmer Joss: Prove it. _________________


----------



## willowmoon

Jodie Foster


----------



## MystifyMe

Panic Room


----------



## Timberwolf

Forest Whitaker


----------



## willowmoon

Species  .


----------



## Timberwolf

Marg Helgenberger


----------



## PamelaLois

In Good Company


----------



## SMA413

Topher Grace


----------



## willowmoon

Predators ......


----------



## MystifyMe

Adrien Brody


----------



## CastingPearls

Splice......................


----------



## rockhound225

Sarah Polley


----------



## PamelaLois

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## GTAFA

Robin Williams

King of the Moon: [upon noticing his wife's head is absent] 
You're not here. Where're you? Where 
You're with the baron! 
You are with that *little* man! 
You told me size don't make a difference!


----------



## CastingPearls

The Fisher King


----------



## MystifyMe

Kathy Najimy


----------



## littlefairywren

The Wedding Planner


----------



## MystifyMe

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## littlefairywren

The Back-up Plan


----------



## MystifyMe

Melissa McCarthy (awesome BBW)


----------



## willowmoon

Charlie's Angels (2000 film)


----------



## rellis10

Tim Curry...


----------



## BBWbonnie

IT 

(scariest film ever!)


----------



## willowmoon

John Ritter


----------



## MystifyMe

Bad Santa...


----------



## littlefairywren

Bernie Mac


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Transformers...the first one lol


----------



## SMA413

Shia LeBouf


----------



## CastingPearls

Constantine


----------



## rellis10

Peter Stormare


----------



## MystifyMe

Bad Boys II


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I think Henry Rollins had a short spot on the movie.


----------



## MystifyMe

Yes he did, it was on TV in Australia last night, he played one of the head cops in the swat team

Heat


----------



## willowmoon

Val Kilmer


----------



## littlefairywren

Top Gun ..... please don't say Tom Cruise hehe.


----------



## AuntHen

Tom Skerritt


----------



## WVMountainrear

Steel Magnolias


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Shirley McClain


----------



## WVMountainrear

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## AuntHen

Clint Eastwood


----------



## TwilightStarr

Gran Torino


----------



## SMA413

Christopher Carley


----------



## PamelaLois

Garden State


----------



## MystifyMe

Zach Braff...


----------



## littlefairywren

Fast Track


----------



## TwilightStarr

Amanda Peet


----------



## SMA413

A Lot Like Love


----------



## willowmoon

Ali Larter


----------



## rellis10

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## MystifyMe

Milla Jovovich


----------



## rellis10

The Fifth Element


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Gary Oldman


----------



## littlefairywren

Criminal Law


----------



## SMA413

Kevin Bacon


----------



## littlefairywren

Footloose....the original one.


----------



## Adamantoise

John Lithgow.


----------



## AuntHen

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## MystifyMe

Lainie Kazan


----------



## CastingPearls

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## littlefairywren

John Corbett


----------



## TwilightStarr

Raise Your Voice


----------



## MystifyMe

Rebecca De Mornay


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Identity...


----------



## Mishty

Amanda Peet


----------



## MystifyMe

Igby Goes Down


----------



## Mishty

Claire Danes

(Igby is one of my all time faves!!)


----------



## rellis10

Romeo + Juliet


----------



## spiritangel

Paul Rudd (letter limit)


----------



## Mishty

2OO Cigarettes


----------



## PamelaLois

David Johansen


----------



## SMA413

Car 54, Where Are You?


----------



## Mishty

Jeremy Piven!!!


----------



## SMA413

Dr. Jekyll and Ms. Hyde


----------



## MystifyMe

Kim Morgan Greene


----------



## willowmoon

(I actually had to look this one up.)

Bratz: The Movie


----------



## WVMountainrear

Jon Voight


----------



## MystifyMe

The Champ (great movie)


----------



## PamelaLois

Rick Schroeder


----------



## WVMountainrear

Crimson Tide


----------



## MystifyMe

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## rockhound225

Hidalgo (I know, not LOTR, right?)


----------



## MystifyMe

Omar Sharif


----------



## rockhound225

Doctor Zhivago


----------



## MystifyMe

Alec Guinness


----------



## littlefairywren

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## MystifyMe

Peter O'Toole


----------



## riplee

A Lion in Winter


----------



## MystifyMe

Timothy Dalton


----------



## metabliss

Hot Fuzz


----------



## MystifyMe

Bill Nighy


----------



## CastingPearls

Underworld


----------



## MystifyMe

Scott Speedman


----------



## littlefairywren

Duets...........


----------



## MystifyMe

Huey Lewis


----------



## GTAFA

Back to the Future

High-School Band Audition Judge: Hold it, fellas. I'm afraid you're just too darn loud.


----------



## rellis10

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## WVMountainrear

Clue......


----------



## rellis10

Tim Curry..


----------



## MystifyMe

Charlie's Angels


----------



## SuziQ

Cameron Diaz


----------



## MystifyMe

There's Something About Mary


----------



## CastingPearls

Ben Stiller


----------



## MystifyMe

Zoolander..


----------



## littlefairywren

Owen Wilson


----------



## TwilightStarr

Meet the Parents


----------



## MystifyMe

Robert De Niro


----------



## metabliss

Good Fellas


----------



## willowmoon

Ray Liotta


----------



## spiritangel

Heartbreakers (letter limit)


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jason Lee (I love him!!)


----------



## WVMountainrear

Dogma.....


----------



## SuziQ

Ben Affleck


----------



## TwilightStarr

Dazed and Confused!!


----------



## MystifyMe

Milla Jovovich


----------



## littlefairywren

Stone..............


----------



## SuziQ

Robert De Niro


----------



## AuntHen

Meet The Fockers


----------



## PamelaLois

Ben Stiller


----------



## MystifyMe

Tropic Thunder


----------



## SuziQ

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Weird Science


----------



## PamelaLois

Bill Paxton


----------



## MystifyMe

The Terminator


----------



## willowmoon

Michael Biehn


----------



## littlefairywren

Tombstone.....


----------



## willowmoon

Val Kilmer


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## TwilightStarr

Shannyn Sossamon


----------



## willowmoon

A Knight's Tale


----------



## metabliss

Heath Ledger


----------



## rellis10

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## littlefairywren

Julia Stiles


----------



## PamelaLois

Julia Stiles


----------



## GTAFA

Julia Stiles 
Julia Stiles
both of you were in
Mona Lisa Smiles


----------



## littlefairywren

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## SuziQ

Ramona and Beezus


----------



## PamelaLois

John Corbett


----------



## GTAFA

Serendipity

[discussing Lars' music video]
Lars: No, no, no, cut, cut.
Lars' agent: What's the problem?
Lars: Well, the problem is you can't fight off an army of blood-thirsty Vikings with a shenai, it's illogical.
Lars' agent: No, no, see, you're lulling them into submission with the music. 
See, that's the whole point of the song, really, mystic surrender.
[the Viking is covering his ears in agony]
Lars: You don't think he looks like he hates the music?


----------



## spiritangel

John Cusack


----------



## PamelaLois

The Thin Red Line


----------



## SMA413

Jim Caviezel


----------



## PamelaLois

The Passion of the Christ


----------



## willowmoon

Monica Bellucci


----------



## CastingPearls

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## PamelaLois

Anthony Zerbe


----------



## SuziQ

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## SMA413

Paul Newman


----------



## Mishty

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## CastingPearls

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## WVMountainrear

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## Inhibited

lovelylady78 said:


> Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?



George Segal


----------



## littlefairywren

Fun with Dick and Jane


----------



## MystifyMe

Jane Fonda


----------



## WVMountainrear

9 to 5.....


----------



## littlefairywren

Dolly Parton


----------



## CastingPearls

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Mishty

Julia Roberts


(best movie evar)


----------



## MystifyMe

Dolly Parton, saw her gig last year


----------



## littlefairywren

The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## WVMountainrear

Charles Durning


----------



## GTAFA

To Be or Not to Be

[of Bronski's performance]
Colonel Erhardt: What he did to Hamlet, we are now doing to Poland.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Colonel Earhardt: Vat do you mean you haven't got proof? Dat is no excuse! 
Arrezt zem! Vat? 
Vere? 
Vy? 
VEN? 
From now on, ven in doubt, arrezt zem! Arrezt zem! Arrezt zem! Arrezt zem! 
Zen shoot zem and interrogate zem! 
...........Oh, you are right, 
just shoot zem!


----------



## PamelaLois

Mel Brooks


----------



## CastingPearls

History of the World Part 1


----------



## willowmoon

Gregory Hines


----------



## PamelaLois

The Cotton Club


----------



## littlefairywren

James Remar


----------



## willowmoon

The Phantom


----------



## PamelaLois

Bill Smitrovich


----------



## littlefairywren

Seven Pounds


----------



## riplee

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Inhibited

riplee said:


> Rosario Dawson



Rent.......


----------



## SMA413

Anthony Rapp


----------



## willowmoon

Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## GTAFA

Vincent D'Onofrio


----------



## AuntHen

The Whole Wide World


----------



## PamelaLois

Renee Zellweger


----------



## littlefairywren

Miss Potter


----------



## Scorsese86

Emily Watson


----------



## PamelaLois

Punch-Drunk Love


----------



## Inhibited

PamelaLois said:


> Punch-Drunk Love



Adam Sandler


----------



## willowmoon

The Wedding Singer


----------



## Inhibited

willowmoon said:


> The Wedding Singer



Drew Barrymore


----------



## willowmoon

Ever After

_Love this movie._


----------



## Inhibited

> willowmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anjelica Houston
Click to expand...


----------



## spiritangel

The Witches


----------



## Inhibited

Brenda Blethyn


----------



## PamelaLois

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## Alicatt

Simon Woods


----------



## PamelaLois

Angel . . . . . . . .


----------



## willowmoon

Sam Neill

. .


----------



## MystifyMe

Jurassic Park


----------



## PamelaLois

Richard Attenborough


----------



## willowmoon

Miracle on 34th Street (1994 version)


----------



## MystifyMe

James Remar


----------



## SMA413

Pineapple Express


----------



## MystifyMe

Seth Rogen


----------



## PamelaLois

The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## MystifyMe

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## Inhibited

MystifyMe said:


> Elizabeth Banks



Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## MystifyMe

Tom Savini


----------



## willowmoon

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## rellis10

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## MystifyMe

Death Proof


----------



## PamelaLois

Rosario Dawson


----------



## Inhibited

PamelaLois said:


> Rosario Dawson



Sin City...........


----------



## PamelaLois

Michael Clark Duncan


----------



## CastingPearls

The Green Mile


----------



## Inhibited

CastingPearls said:


> The Green Mile



Tom Hanks..........


----------



## CastingPearls

Castaway........


----------



## PamelaLois

Viveka Davis


----------



## SMA413

EdTV
......


----------



## PamelaLois

Jenna Elfman


----------



## SMA413

Keeping The Faith


----------



## PamelaLois

Eli Wallach


----------



## Weirdo890

The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## littlefairywren

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Clint Eastwood



Gran Torino


----------



## willowmoon

Brian Howe


----------



## PamelaLois

The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## willowmoon

Thandie Newton


----------



## rellis10

RocknRolla


----------



## SMA413

Gerard Butler


----------



## GTAFA

300 __


Daxos: I see I was wrong to expect Sparta's commitment to at least match our own.
King Leonidas: Doesn't it?
[points to Arcadian soldier behind Daxos]
King Leonidas: You there, what is your profession?
Free Greek-Potter: I am a potter... sir.
King Leonidas: [points to another soldier] And you, Arcadian, what is your profession?
Free Greek-Sculptor: Sculptor, sir.
King Leonidas: Sculptor.
[turns to a third soldier]
King Leonidas: You?
Free Greek-Blacksmith: Blacksmith.
King Leonidas: [turns back shouting] Spartans! What is your profession?
Spartans: WAR! WAR! WAR!
King Leonidas: [turning to Daxos] You see, old friend? I brought more soldiers than you did.


----------



## SMA413

Lena Headey


----------



## PamelaLois

The Remains Of The Day


----------



## Weirdo890

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## rellis10

The Silence of The Lambs


----------



## Weirdo890

Jodie Foster


----------



## PamelaLois

Contact . . .


----------



## willowmoon

Tom Skerritt


----------



## AuntHen

Alien .......


----------



## Weirdo890

John Hurt


----------



## PamelaLois

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## TwilightStarr

Rupert Grint


----------



## PamelaLois

Driving Lessons


----------



## littlefairywren

Laura Linney


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Laura Linney



You can count on me


----------



## willowmoon

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## rellis10

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## WVMountainrear

Kate Winslet


----------



## Weirdo890

Titanic *rolls eyes*


----------



## littlefairywren

Billy Zane


----------



## Weirdo890

The Phantom


----------



## PamelaLois

Treat Williams


----------



## SMA413

127 Hours...


----------



## TwilightStarr

Amber Tamblyn


----------



## SuziQ

Beyond a Reasonable Doubt


----------



## PamelaLois

Orlando Jones


----------



## Inhibited

PamelaLois said:


> Orlando Jones



Magnolia..........


----------



## Weirdo890

William H. Macy


----------



## AuntHen

Fargo........


----------



## Weirdo890

Steve Buscemi


----------



## PamelaLois

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## CastingPearls

Tim Roth............


----------



## PamelaLois

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Jess87

Eric Stoltz


----------



## willowmoon

The Fly II


----------



## PamelaLois

Daphne Zuniga


----------



## GTAFA

Spaceballs

Princess Vespa: I am Princess Vespa, daughter of Roland, King of the Druids.
Lone Starr: Oh great. That's all we needed. A Druish princess.
Barf: Funny, she doesn't look Druish.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mel Brooks


----------



## littlefairywren

High Anxiety


----------



## CastingPearls

Madeline Kahn


----------



## littlefairywren

Clue ...............


----------



## rellis10

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## GTAFA

Back to the Future, Part III

[Doc Brown and Marty are hijacking a train]
Doc: Reach!
Engineer: Is this a holdup?
Doc: It's a science experiment!


----------



## PamelaLois

Michael J. Fox


----------



## littlefairywren

Casualties of War


----------



## SuziQ

Ving Rhames


----------



## rellis10

Mission Impossible


----------



## Scorsese86

Jon Voight


----------



## rellis10

Enemy of the State


----------



## Scorsese86

Gene Hackman


----------



## CastingPearls

Young Frankenstein


----------



## PamelaLois

Marty Feldman


----------



## willowmoon

Silent Movie


----------



## PamelaLois

Dom DeLuise


----------



## CastingPearls

The Cannonball Run


----------



## AuntHen

Burt Reynolds


----------



## CastingPearls

Boogie Nights


----------



## littlefairywren

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## spiritangel

Date Night


----------



## willowmoon

Steve Carell


----------



## Weirdo890

40-Year Old Virgin


----------



## PamelaLois

Jane Lynch. . .


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

Role Models


----------



## rellis10

Seann William Scott


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

Road Trip...


----------



## Scorsese86

Fred Ward:bow:


----------



## PamelaLois

Tremors . . . .


----------



## littlefairywren

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> Kevin Bacon



Footloose.........


----------



## TwilightStarr

Chris Penn


----------



## SuziQ

Mulholland Falls


----------



## PamelaLois

Chazz Palminteri


----------



## Scorsese86

Bullets Over Broadway


----------



## PamelaLois

Jim Broadbent


----------



## rellis10

Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe


----------



## Scorsese86

Tilda Swinton


----------



## rellis10

Michael Clayton (the film... not a person)


----------



## littlefairywren

Sydney Pollack


----------



## rellis10

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## PamelaLois

Nicole Kidman


----------



## CastingPearls

Practical Magic


----------



## littlefairywren

Stockard Channing


----------



## riplee

..."Smoke"...


----------



## SuziQ

Harvey Keitel


----------



## GTAFA

Sister Act

Vince: Is it done?
Willy: Not completely.
Vince: What do you mean?
Joey: Vince, we can't waste a nun.
Vince: What are you two nuts talking about? It's Delores, in a costume.
Willy: How do you know she didn't sign up and become one of them when she was there? Things like this happen.
Vince: [frustrated sigh] Because I know this woman. In the biblical sense and she ain't no nun.


----------



## willowmoon

Bill Nunn 
(a particularly ironic last name given that he was in a movie featuring singing nuns)


----------



## GTAFA

Regarding Henry


----------



## littlefairywren

Annette Bening


----------



## CastingPearls

The American President


----------



## PamelaLois

Michael Douglas


----------



## TwilightStarr

One Night at McCool's


----------



## willowmoon

John Goodman


----------



## PamelaLois

King Ralph .


----------



## GTAFA

Peter O'Toole

Ralph Jones: Do you feel that being the king of a major nation is tougher than you thought?
King Mulamboa: Yes, it is difficult sometimes, what with the ceremonial duties and official obligations. But I'm quite pleased with the economic progress my country has made. We are hoping to be the first in Africa to market an automobile!
Ralph Jones: Oh really? I might be in the market myself soon. The Rolls just doesn't have that much "poop". This car gonna have fuel injection?
King Mulamboa: Oh yes, everything. Five-speed transmission, rack-and-pin steering...
Ralph Jones: Reclining buckets? Rear spoiler?
King Mulamboa: No, but it will get excellent gas mileage.
Ralph Jones: Gas mileage is fine, but keep in mind - the first question every car buyer asks themselves is 'Will this car get me laid?'
Sir Cedric Willingham: [whispers to Phipps] Beautifully stated...


----------



## littlefairywren

Stardust.............


----------



## Deven

Claire Danes


----------



## MaryClaire

Temple Grandin


----------



## PamelaLois

Catherine O'Hara


----------



## Weirdo890

The Nightmare Before Christmas (she has a beautiful singing voice).


----------



## Deven

Chris Sarandon


----------



## Adamantoise

Fright Night (1985).


----------



## SuziQ

Roddy McDowall


----------



## GTAFA

Planet of the Apes


----------



## CastingPearls

Charlton Heston


----------



## PamelaLois

Soylent Green


----------



## willowmoon

Dick Van Patten


----------



## Deven

Robin Hood: Men in Tights

Man in church: Hey Abbot!
Abbot: I hate that guy!


----------



## willowmoon

Cary Elwes


----------



## rellis10

The Princess Bride


----------



## CastingPearls

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## rellis10

Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!

Sorry... couldn't help myself 

Yentl


----------



## AuntHen

Barbra Streisand


----------



## Deven

Meet the Fockers


----------



## rellis10

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## CastingPearls

The Graduate


----------



## PamelaLois

Buck Henry


----------



## GTAFA

Aria __________________


----------



## Weirdo890

Beverly D'Angelo


----------



## PamelaLois

Christmas Vacation . .


----------



## CastingPearls

Juliette Lewis


----------



## littlefairywren

Due Date..........


----------



## PamelaLois

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## CastingPearls

Home for the Holidays


----------



## Mishty

Holly Hunter


----------



## PamelaLois

Raising Arizona


----------



## Inhibited

Nicolas Cage.......


----------



## Mishty

Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## SMA413

Giovanni Ribisi


----------



## rellis10

Avatar.....


----------



## Deven

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## rellis10

Vantage Point


----------



## Deven

Matthew Fox


----------



## rellis10

Speed Racer


----------



## MaryClaire

Christina Ricci


----------



## rellis10

American Beauty


----------



## Inhibited

Annette Bening........


----------



## spiritangel

The American President


----------



## PamelaLois

Martin Sheen


----------



## Deven

Apocalypse Now


----------



## GTAFA

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## willowmoon

Predators. .


----------



## rellis10

Adrien Brody


----------



## Deven

King Kong


This needs to be 10 characters!


----------



## willowmoon

Naomi Watts


----------



## GTAFA

Eastern Promises


----------



## rellis10

Viggo Mortenson


----------



## AuntHen

GI Jane..........


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Demi Moore


----------



## PamelaLois

Ghost . . . .


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Patrick Swayze......


----------



## rellis10

Point Break


----------



## samuraiscott

Keanu Reaves


----------



## PamelaLois

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## Deven

George Carlin


----------



## willowmoon

Dogma . .


----------



## rellis10

Matt Damon.... or as Team America would say, Maaaaaaatt Daaaaaamon


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Ocean's Thirteen...


----------



## spiritangel

Elliot Gould


----------



## Deacone

American History X


----------



## rellis10

Ed Norton....


----------



## Deacone

Fight Club. 

One of my favourite films


----------



## rellis10

Me too 

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## Deacone

Yay 

Harry Potter - Deathly Hallows 7.2

NOT MY DAUGHTER YOU BITCH!


----------



## rellis10

Alan Rickman


----------



## Deacone

Dogma 

Even when you said Alan Rickman...I heard it in his voice.. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OVhinWAuiM


----------



## rellis10

Salma Hayek


----------



## Deacone

Cirque Du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant


----------



## rellis10

John C Reilly


----------



## Deacone

Step Brothers


----------



## GTAFA

Will Ferrell


----------



## rellis10

Anchorman..


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Christina Applegate


----------



## Deacone

Hall Pass....


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Owen Wilson...


----------



## MaryClaire

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Deacone

Christopher Walken


----------



## Deven

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Deacone

Johnny Depp


----------



## TwilightStarr

Cry Baby *swoon* lol


----------



## SMA413

Ricki Lake


----------



## GTAFA

Hairspray 

Amber Von Tussle: Aren't you a little fat for the show?
Tracy Turnblad: I'm sure many of the other home viewers out there are pleasantly plump or chunky.
Amber Von Tussle: Come on. The show's not filmed in Cinemascope.


----------



## PamelaLois

Sonny Bono


----------



## willowmoon

Troll . .


----------



## Weirdo890

June Lockhart


----------



## PamelaLois

Just Tell Me You Love Me


----------



## Scorsese86

Robert Hegyes


----------



## PamelaLois

The Pandora Project


----------



## TwilightStarr

Daniel Baldwin


----------



## PamelaLois

Vampires...


----------



## Scorsese86

Maximilian Schell


----------



## PamelaLois

Julia...........


----------



## Scorsese86

Jason Robards


----------



## willowmoon

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## SMA413

Diane Ladd


----------



## Scorsese86

Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore


----------



## PamelaLois

Vic Tayback


----------



## willowmoon

All Dogs Go To Heaven


----------



## PamelaLois

Dom DeLuise


----------



## Scorsese86

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes's Smarter Brother


----------



## GTAFA

Madeline Kahn


----------



## CastingPearls

Blazing Saddles


----------



## GTAFA

Alex Karras


----------



## PamelaLois

Victor/Victoria


----------



## SMA413

James Garner


----------



## GTAFA

Space Cowboys


----------



## rellis10

Clint Eastwood


----------



## PamelaLois

Dirty Harry


----------



## willowmoon

Andrew Robinson


----------



## SuziQ

Shoot to Kill


----------



## PamelaLois

Richard Masur


----------



## TwilightStarr

My Girl (love this movie)


----------



## GTAFA

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## jayduhgr8

Ghostbusters


----------



## PamelaLois

Harold Ramis


----------



## pdesil071189

Stripes 1981


----------



## TwilightStarr

Judge Reinhold


----------



## SuziQ

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## pdesil071189

Sean Penn......


----------



## GTAFA

The Tree of Life


----------



## Timberwolf

Hunter McCracken


----------



## PamelaLois

Gotta call a foul on Hunter McCracken. Never heard of him, so I went to IMDb and he's not been in any other films. Can you pick another actor from Tree of Life?


----------



## GTAFA

PamelaLois said:


> Gotta call a foul on Hunter McCracken. Never heard of him, so I went to IMDb and he's not been in any other films. Can you pick another actor from Tree of Life?



I googled and came up with this entry:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm4447472/ 






Is it a foul if he's only made one movie? The only movie this child has ever made is _Tree of Life_. Until he makes another one, the thread is stuck in a bit of a cul de sac. We need another actor from the film.

OR I suppose we can wait.... Hm.... This reminds me of the movie.


----------



## PamelaLois

GTAFA said:


> I googled and came up with this entry:
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm4447472/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a foul if he's only made one movie? The only movie this child has ever made is _Tree of Life_. Until he makes another one, the thread is stuck in a bit of a cul de sac. We need another actor from the film.
> 
> OR I suppose we can wait.... Hm.... This reminds me of the movie.


 
It's a foul since it brings the game to a screeching halt. There's nowhere else to go, if the kid's only made one movie, we can't make the next move. Timberwolf needs to pick a different actor from Tree of Life.

I pm'd him and asked him to make a fresh pick


----------



## Timberwolf

Oopsie. This happens if you rely on Wikipedia without knowing about the films...

Let's try *Fiona Shaw*. 

*checks on W* Okay, that list should be long enough...


----------



## PamelaLois

My Left Foot


----------



## rellis10

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## PamelaLois

The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Timberwolf

Colm Meaney


----------



## rellis10

Layer Cake


----------



## PamelaLois

Tom Hardy . .


----------



## Timberwolf

Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## rellis10

Patrick Stewart


----------



## SMA413

Gnomeo and Juliet


----------



## PamelaLois

Michael Caine


----------



## CastingPearls

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## PamelaLois

Steve Martin


----------



## Inhibited

PamelaLois said:


> Steve Martin



L.A Story......


----------



## Deacone

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## GTAFA

The Family Stone

Meredith Morton: I don't care whether you like me or not!
Amy Stone: Of course you do.


----------



## PamelaLois

Craig T. Nelson


----------



## SMA413

The Incredibles


----------



## PamelaLois

Wallace Shawn


----------



## GTAFA

The Princess Bride

Vizzini: A word, my lady. We are but poor, lost circus performers. Is there a village nearby?
Buttercup: There is nothing nearby... Not for miles.
Vizzini: Then there will be no one to hear you scream.


----------



## PamelaLois

Carol Kane


----------



## riplee

"Scrooged"


----------



## GTAFA

John Forsythe

Lew Hayward: I don't mind you shooting at me, Frank, but take it easy on the Bacardi!


----------



## PamelaLois

In Cold Blood


----------



## GTAFA

Robert Blake


----------



## SuziQ

The Greatest Story Ever Told


----------



## PamelaLois

Victor Buono


----------



## Scorsese86

Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## GTAFA

Joan Crawford


----------



## CastingPearls

Mildred Pierce


----------



## PamelaLois

Eve Arden . . .


----------



## TwilightStarr

Grease 2.


----------



## willowmoon

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## TwilightStarr

Batman Returns


----------



## CastingPearls

Michael Keaton aahhhhhhhhhhhhhh *drool*


----------



## AuntHen

Johnny Dangerously


----------



## PamelaLois

Marilu Henner


----------



## Scorsese86

L.A. Story


----------



## PamelaLois

Steve Martin


----------



## CastingPearls

Shop Girl..................


----------



## GTAFA

Claire Danes


----------



## CastingPearls

Romeo + Juliet


----------



## PamelaLois

John Leguizamo


----------



## CastingPearls

To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar


----------



## GTAFA

Patrick Swayze


----------



## PamelaLois

Red Dawn . . . .


----------



## TwilightStarr

C. Thomas Howell


----------



## Scorsese86

Soul Man :blink:


----------



## PamelaLois

Arye Gross


----------



## Scorsese86

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## TwilightStarr

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## PamelaLois

Dangerous Liaisons


----------



## willowmoon

John Malkovich


----------



## GTAFA

BEING John Malkovich

John Malkovich: This portal is mine and must be sealed up forever. For the love of God.
Craig Schwartz: With all respect, sir, I discovered that portal. Its my livelihood.
John Malkovich: It's my head, Schwartz, and I'll see you in court!
[Malkovich trudges off along the shoulder of the turnpike]
Craig Schwartz: [calling after him] And who's to say I won't be seeing what you're seeing... in court?


----------



## Kamily

John Cusack


----------



## CastingPearls

Serendipity


----------



## PamelaLois

Eugene Levy


----------



## spiritangel

New York Minute


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> New York Minute



One of the few movies that made any of the "Ernest" movies seem highly intellectual by comparison. Anyhoo ....

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## PamelaLois

The Dirty Dozen


----------



## TwilightStarr

Donald Sutherland


----------



## CastingPearls

Animal House


----------



## GTAFA

Peter Riegert


----------



## riplee

__The Mask__


----------



## willowmoon

Cameron Diaz


----------



## curlyrachel

the holiday


----------



## PamelaLois

Jack Black


----------



## curlyrachel

school of rock!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Joan Cusack


----------



## NewfieGal

Raising Helen


----------



## HeavyDuty24

^love that movie and 

John Corbett


----------



## willowmoon

Sex and the City 2


----------



## curlyrachel

Mario Cantone


----------



## willowmoon

The Aristocrats


----------



## TwilightStarr

Drew Carey


----------



## PamelaLois

Robots . . . .


----------



## Kamily

Mel Brooks


----------



## Scorsese86

To Be or Not to Be


----------



## Mishty

Anne Bancroft....


----------



## PamelaLois

The Miracle Worker


----------



## Scorsese86

Patty Duke


----------



## Mishty

Billie.

(one of my favorite movies  )


----------



## PamelaLois

Jim Backus


----------



## SuziQ

Rebel Without a Cause


----------



## TwilightStarr

James Dean


----------



## GTAFA

Giant 

Leslie Benedict: Money isn't everything, Jett.
Jett Rink: Not when you've got it.


----------



## Scorsese86

Liz Taylor


----------



## SuziQ

Suddenly, Last Summer


----------



## PamelaLois

Montgomery Clift


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Wild River


----------



## PamelaLois

Frank Overton


----------



## SuziQ

The Dark at the Top of the Stairs


----------



## PamelaLois

Dorothy McGuire


----------



## Timberwolf

The Spiral Staircase


----------



## Scorsese86

Elsa Lanchester


----------



## PamelaLois

Willard . . .


----------



## riplee

Cripsin Glover


----------



## CastingPearls

Back to the Future


----------



## rellis10

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## Scorsese86

The Addams Family


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Sorry
I'm a tool I didn't look at the trend ! Angelica Huston lol


----------



## Scorsese86

Prizzi's Honor


----------



## PamelaLois

John Randolph


----------



## TwilightStarr

You've Got Mail


----------



## GTAFA

Parker Posey

Veronica Grant: [trapped in the elevator] If I ever get of here, I'm gonna start speaking to my mama. I wonder what she's doing right this very minute.
Charlie: If I ever get of here... I'm marrying Oreet. I love her. I should marry her. I don't know what's been stopping me.
Patricia Eden: [rummaging through her purse] If I ever get out of here, I'm having my eyes lasered.
Joe Fox: If I ever get out of here...
Patricia Eden: Where are my Tic-Tacs? Ugh!
[pause]
Patricia Eden: What?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Frank Navasky: Joe Fox?
Joe Fox: F-O-X.
Frank Navasky: The inventor of the superstore, of course. The enemy of the mid-list novel, the destroyer of City Books.
[pointedly] Tell me something: really, how do you sleep at night?
Patricia Eden: [walking up, without a clue...] Ah, I use a wonderful over-the-counter drug, Ultradorm. Don't take the whole thing, just half, and you will wake up without even the tiniest hangover.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Party Girl


----------



## PamelaLois

Liev Shreiber (yum)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kate & Leopold


----------



## AuntHen

Hugh Jackman


----------



## GTAFA

X-Men

[about his claws]
Rogue: When they come out... does it hurt?
Wolverine: Every time.


----------



## PamelaLois

Patrick Stewart


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## TwilightStarr

Megan Cavanagh


----------



## PamelaLois

A League of Their Own


----------



## GTAFA

Madonna............


----------



## NewfieGal

Desperately seeking Susan


----------



## PamelaLois

Aidan Quinn


----------



## CastingPearls

Legends of the Fall


----------



## TwilightStarr

Brad Pitt ...yummy


----------



## CastingPearls

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## NewfieGal

Cate Blancett


----------



## GTAFA

Pushing Tin


----------



## CastingPearls

Angelina Jolie


----------



## NewfieGal

Girl Interupted


----------



## CastingPearls

Brittany Murphy


----------



## PamelaLois

Riding in Cars With Boys


----------



## TwilightStarr

Steve Zahn


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Saving Silverman (loved this movie)


----------



## NewfieGal

Jason biggs


----------



## spiritangel

Wedding Daze (Hillarious)


----------



## willowmoon

Isla Fisher


----------



## NewfieGal

Wedding Crashers


----------



## TwilightStarr

Christopher Walken


----------



## NewfieGal

Joe Dirt (gotta love a good comedy)


----------



## Scorsese86

Dennis Miller


----------



## NewfieGal

What happens in Vegas


----------



## PamelaLois

Robert Corddry


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Chevy chase


----------



## CastingPearls

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## NewfieGal

Juilette Lewis


----------



## TwilightStarr

Catch and Release


----------



## PamelaLois

Timothy Olyphant


----------



## NewfieGal

I am number 4


----------



## PamelaLois

Alex Pettyfer


----------



## NewfieGal

Beastly ( these are getting tougher lol)


----------



## EtobicokeFA

NewfieGal said:


> Beastly ( these are getting tougher lol)


Justin Bradley


----------



## PamelaLois

One Eyed King


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jim Breuer


----------



## PamelaLois

Half Baked


----------



## Scorsese86

Willie Nelson


----------



## NewfieGal

Dukes of hazzard


----------



## PamelaLois

Seann William Scott


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## PamelaLois

Judd Nelson


----------



## NewfieGal

The breakfast club


----------



## BBWbonnie

Judd Nelson


----------



## NewfieGal

St Elmo's Fire


----------



## Scorsese86

Andrew McCarthy


----------



## Deven

Less Than Zero

Still haven't read the sequel "Imperial Bedrooms"


----------



## willowmoon

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## AuntHen

Tuff Turf.....


----------



## PamelaLois

James Spader


----------



## CastingPearls

Pretty in Pink


----------



## samuraiscott

PamelaLois said:


> James Spader



Wolf

John Lithgow


----------



## TwilightStarr

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## NewfieGal

Kevin peter hall


----------



## PamelaLois

Predator.....


----------



## riplee

Jesse "The Mind" Ventura


----------



## Scorsese86

Repossessed


----------



## Deven

Linda Blair


----------



## AuntHen

The Exorcist


----------



## Scorsese86

Lee J. Cobb


----------



## HeavyDuty24

On The Waterfront


----------



## PamelaLois

Marlon Brando


----------



## CastingPearls

A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## TwilightStarr

Vivien Leigh


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Gone With The Wind


----------



## Scorsese86

Olivia de Havilland


----------



## PamelaLois

The Adventures of Robin Hood


----------



## Deven

Errol Flynn


----------



## Scorsese86

The Roots of Heaven


----------



## TwilightStarr

Orson Welles


----------



## AuntHen

Jane Eyre (he was a *horrible *Rochester)


----------



## Deven

Agnes Moorehead


----------



## TwilightStarr

Charlotte's Web


----------



## PamelaLois

Danny Bonaduce


----------



## Deven

Corvette Summer


----------



## TwilightStarr

Annie Potts


----------



## AuntHen

Pretty In Pink


----------



## Deven

James Spader


----------



## CastingPearls

Stargate.............


----------



## PamelaLois

Kurt Russel


----------



## NewfieGal

Overboard.


----------



## GTAFA

Katherine Helmond


----------



## PamelaLois

Family Plot


----------



## Scorsese86

Bruce Dern


----------



## Deven

Monster

Yay 10 characters!


----------



## AuntHen

Charlize Theron


----------



## CastingPearls

The Astronaut's Wife


----------



## SuziQ

Nick Cassavetes


----------



## Deven

Face/Off

Ten characters!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Dominique Swain


----------



## AuntHen

Lolita....


----------



## SuziQ

Ed Grady 

(got a message this was too short, add words to post this)


----------



## Scorsese86

Consenting Adults


----------



## PamelaLois

Kevin Kline


----------



## CastingPearls

French Kiss


----------



## PamelaLois

Jean Reno . . .


----------



## Deven

Leon: The Professional


----------



## Timberwolf

Natalie Portman


----------



## AuntHen

Beautiful Girls


----------



## PamelaLois

Martha Plimpton


----------



## CastingPearls

The Goonies


----------



## Scorsese86

Josh Brolin


----------



## AuntHen

W .....................


----------



## TwilightStarr

Colin Hanks


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Orange County (love love love this movie one of my favirotes).


----------



## Weirdo890

Jack Black ]


----------



## SuziQ

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Weirdo890

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## PamelaLois

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows


----------



## Weirdo890

Stephen Fry


----------



## HeavyDuty24

V For Vendetta


----------



## NewfieGal

Natalie Portman


----------



## rellis10

Thor.......


----------



## TwilightStarr

Kat Dennings


----------



## Weirdo890

Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist


----------



## NewfieGal

Michael Cera


----------



## rellis10

NewfieGal said:


> Michael Cera



Scott Pilgrim vs The World


----------



## TwilightStarr

Anna Kendrick


----------



## PamelaLois

I can't believe I'm stooping to this level............ but

Twilight


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Cam Gigandet


----------



## Deven

Easy A

Ten characters!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Penn Badgley


----------



## TwilightStarr

John Tucker Must Die


----------



## Weirdo890

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## PamelaLois

Witless Protection


----------



## TwilightStarr

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Weirdo890

Larry the cable Guy: Health Inspector


----------



## CGL1978

Bruce Bruce


----------



## Scorsese86

Who's Your Caddy?


----------



## Weirdo890

Jeffrey Jones


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Pest

It was a toss up between this one and Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Weirdo890

Freddy Rodriguez


----------



## PamelaLois

Lady in the Water


----------



## CastingPearls

Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## Weirdo890

Parenthood


----------



## GTAFA

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Scorsese86

I Love You to Death


----------



## Weirdo890

Kevin Kline


----------



## rellis10

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Weirdo890

John Cleese


----------



## rellis10

Die Another Day


----------



## Weirdo890

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## rellis10

Seraphim Falls


----------



## Weirdo890

Liam Neeson


----------



## rellis10

Clash of the Titans


----------



## Weirdo890

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## rellis10

The Hurt Locker


----------



## Weirdo890

Jeremy Renner


----------



## rellis10

The Avengers


----------



## AuntHen

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Weirdo890

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## PamelaLois

Larry Miller


----------



## Scorsese86

What's the Worst That Could Happen?


----------



## yoopergirl

John Leguizamo


----------



## Weirdo890

One For The Money


----------



## PamelaLois

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Scorsese86

In & Out ...


----------



## PamelaLois

Tom Selleck


----------



## AuntHen

Three Men And A Baby


----------



## GTAFA

Nancy Travis


----------



## PamelaLois

Air America


----------



## Micara

Lane Smith


----------



## CGL1978

Red Dawn..


----------



## TwilightStarr

C. Thomas Howell


----------



## russianrobot

The Outsiders


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Patrick Swayze


----------



## Micara

To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar


----------



## willowmoon

Wesley Snipes


----------



## PamelaLois

White Men Can't Jump


----------



## TwilightStarr

Woody Harrelson


----------



## Micara

Zombieland


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Emma Stone


----------



## PamelaLois

The Help . . . . .


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## AuntHen

ugh... Twilight: Full Moon or whatever it was called


----------



## Micara

Billy Burke

(the only person I can stand in that movie)


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Ladder 49


----------



## PamelaLois

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## CastingPearls

The Village


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Michael Pitt


----------



## Micara

Finding Forrester


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Anna Paquin


----------



## willowmoon

X-Men . .


----------



## Scorsese86

Bruce Davison


----------



## PamelaLois

Six Degrees of Separation


----------



## CastingPearls

Will Smith


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I Am Legend


----------



## TwilightStarr

Salli Richardson-Whitfield


----------



## Scorsese86

Antwone Fisher


----------



## AuntHen

Denzel Washington


----------



## PamelaLois

The Taking of Pelham 123


----------



## CastingPearls

John Travolta


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Grease.


----------



## CastingPearls

Stockard Channing


----------



## spiritangel

Six Degrees of Sepperation


----------



## PamelaLois

Richard Masur


----------



## Scorsese86

My Girl ...


----------



## AuntHen

Macaulay Culkin


----------



## willowmoon

The Good Son


----------



## TwilightStarr

David Morse


----------



## Scorsese86

The Indian Runner


----------



## PamelaLois

Dennis Hopper


----------



## russianrobot

Blue Velvet


----------



## willowmoon

Kyle MacLachlan


----------



## russianrobot

Dune.......


----------



## rellis10

Sting......


----------



## Mishty

um...ugh....hmmm.... Bee Movie


----------



## rellis10

Matthew Broderick


----------



## TwilightStarr

Deck the Halls


----------



## PamelaLois

Danny DeVito


----------



## Micara

Ruthless People


----------



## CastingPearls

Bette Midler


----------



## GTAFA

Beaches  (although i used to wonder if the title was perhaps mis-spelled)


----------



## AuntHen

Barbara Hershey


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Black Swan


----------



## Timberwolf

Toby Hemingway


----------



## russianrobot

In Time......


----------



## TwilightStarr

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## spiritangel

Dear John (was sooo tempted to put Les Miserables but it isnt out yet)


----------



## russianrobot

Henry Thomas


----------



## PamelaLois

E. T.: The Extra-terrestrial


----------



## CastingPearls

Drew Barrymore


----------



## PamelaLois

Never Been Kissed


----------



## TwilightStarr

John C. Reilly


----------



## Micara

Boogie Nights


----------



## CastingPearls

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## AuntHen

The Big Lebowski

"They are the Little Lebowski Urban Achievers..." hahahahaha... his laugh was so awesome on that 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq_pjh1y2Ec


----------



## PamelaLois

Jeff Bridges


----------



## CastingPearls

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## Micara

Mimi Rogers


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ginger Snaps


----------



## russianrobot

Emily Perkins


----------



## Scorsese86

Juno  ...


----------



## Micara

Olivia Thirlby


----------



## TwilightStarr

No Strings Attached


----------



## russianrobot

Ludacris.........


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Fast Five


----------



## TwilightStarr

Vin Diesel (my boyfriend )


----------



## AuntHen

Pitch Black


----------



## PamelaLois

Cole Hauser


----------



## Micara

Dazed and Confused


----------



## AuntHen

Jason London


*my sister and I loved those London twins*


----------



## Micara

^ ditto on that, Bri!

The Man in the Moon 

I loved this movie so much! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

Reese Witherspoon


* I too loved this movie Michelle, which also starred Sam Waterson who played *Jeremy *London's Dad on "I'll Fly Away", which was a great show!


----------



## PamelaLois

Walk The Line


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## GTAFA

Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## rellis10

Julia Stiles


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Ten Things I Hate About You


----------



## Micara

David Krumholtz


----------



## rellis10

Serenity..


----------



## TwilightStarr

Nathan Fillion


----------



## CastingPearls

Waitress ('07)


----------



## AuntHen

Keri Russell


----------



## Micara

August Rush


----------



## rellis10

Robin Williams... I think


----------



## TwilightStarr

One Hour Photo


----------



## PamelaLois

Michael Vartan


----------



## Scorsese86

The Myth of Fingerprints


----------



## russianrobot

Roy Scheider


----------



## PamelaLois

*Jaws*





I still don't like to swim in the ocean...


----------



## russianrobot

Robert Shaw


----------



## PamelaLois

The Sting . . .


----------



## Weirdo890

Paul Newman


----------



## rellis10

The Colour of Money


----------



## Weirdo890

Tom Cruise


----------



## PamelaLois

War of the Worlds


----------



## TwilightStarr

Tim Robbins


----------



## rellis10

Code 46.....


----------



## Scorsese86

Samantha Morton


----------



## russianrobot

In America


----------



## TwilightStarr

Djimon Hounsou


----------



## Scorsese86

The Tempest


----------



## rellis10

Helen Mirren


----------



## russianrobot

Caligula.....,,..


----------



## TwilightStarr

Peter O'Toole


----------



## PamelaLois

Lion in Winter


----------



## AuntHen

Katharine Hepburn


----------



## CastingPearls

Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


----------



## Scorsese86

Spencer Tracy


----------



## AuntHen

Father of The Bride (1950)


----------



## Timberwolf

Don Taylor


----------



## PamelaLois

Flying Leathernecks


----------



## russianrobot

John Wayne


----------



## Micara

Rio Bravo


...


----------



## Scorsese86

Dean Martin


----------



## BBWModel

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Weirdo890

Frank Sinatra


----------



## CastingPearls

Guys and Dolls


----------



## AuntHen

Marlon Brandon

"Luck be a ladyyyy toniiiiiight..."


----------



## CastingPearls

The Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## AuntHen

Val Kilmer


----------



## CastingPearls

The Doors......


----------



## AuntHen

Meg Ryan....


----------



## CastingPearls

French Kiss :kiss2:


----------



## AuntHen

:kiss2:Kevin Kline


----------



## PamelaLois

In and Out


----------



## TwilightStarr

Joan Cusack


----------



## CastingPearls

Addams Family Values


----------



## PamelaLois

The late, great Raul Julia


----------



## Ellie81

Street Fighter


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ellie81 said:


> Street Fighter



Peter Navy Tuiasosopo

(he stops by the local gym where I grew up. super awesome guy.)


----------



## PamelaLois

BASEketball


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Micara

John Tucker Must Die


----------



## PamelaLois

Sophia Bush


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Hitcher


----------



## AuntHen

Sean Bean (10 letters blah blah)


----------



## PamelaLois

Patriot Games


----------



## AuntHen

Harrison Ford


----------



## TwilightStarr

What Lies Beneath


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Micara

White Oleander


----------



## TwilightStarr

Cole Hauser (<3 Love him!!)


----------



## yoopergirl

The Family that Preys


----------



## PamelaLois

Tyler Perry


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Family That Preys


----------



## PamelaLois

TwilightStarr said:


> The Family That Preys



This was the previous entry that prompted the response Tyler Perry. Can you pick something else?


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sorry, I didn't pay attention to it before I posted 


I Can Do Bad All by Myself


----------



## yoopergirl

Adam Rodriguez


----------



## PamelaLois

Magic Mike


----------



## TwilightStarr

Joe Manganiello (my current desktop background! *drool*)


----------



## Micara

Spider-Man (2002)


----------



## GTAFA

Cliff Robertson


----------



## PamelaLois

Charly (Flowers for Algernon)


----------



## Scorsese86

Lilia Skala


----------



## TwilightStarr

Flashdance


----------



## AuntHen

Cynthia Rhodes


----------



## PamelaLois

Dirty Dancing


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jerry Orbach


----------



## Micara

Toy Soldiers

loved this movie!!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Wil Wheaton


----------



## Nas80

Flubber


----------



## yoopergirl

Christopher McDonald


----------



## PamelaLois

Happy Gilmore


----------



## GTAFA

Richard Kiel


----------



## PamelaLois

Force 10 From Navarone


----------



## Dmitra

Harrison Ford


----------



## GTAFA

Regarding Henry


----------



## PamelaLois

Bruce Altman


----------



## Timberwolf

Changing Lanes


----------



## GTAFA

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## rellis10

The Avengers (Avengers Assemble)


----------



## samuraiscott

Everything special about you came from a bottle.~Tony Stark (Robert Downey, Jr.)


----------



## Timberwolf

Weird Science


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bill Paxton


----------



## CastingPearls

Aliens....................


----------



## Timberwolf

Michael Biehn


----------



## TwilightStarr

Grindhouse


----------



## Timberwolf

Tom Savini


----------



## Micara

From Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## TwilightStarr

Juliette Lewis

(love that movie, I remember going to see it when it came out)


----------



## Timberwolf

Cold Creek Manor


----------



## moore2me

Stephen Dorff


----------



## Timberwolf

Do You Know The Muffin Man?


----------



## AuntHen

I am starting over since Timberwolf killed it for almost a year 


The Big Chill


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jeff Goldblum

Jarassic Park


----------



## AuntHen

Sam Neill.....


----------



## Mckee

"Event Horizon"


----------



## littlefairywren

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Boys In Da Hood

Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Rat Race ...


----------



## WVMountainrear

Seth Green


----------



## TwilightStarr

Idle Hands

*Look at me I'm Leatherface!* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e8D9fdl1ok


----------



## AuntHen

Jessica Alba


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Good Look Chuck

Dane Cook


----------



## AuntHen

Employee of the Month


----------



## HeavyDuty24

(yet another Jessica lol) Jessica Simpson


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Johnny Knoxville


----------



## WVMountainrear

A Dirty Shame


----------



## missyj1978

Selma Blair


----------



## HeavyDuty24

missyj1978 said:


> Selma Blair



Great actress Missy!

Hellboy


----------



## littlefairywren

Ron Perlman


----------



## WVMountainrear

Enemy at the Gates


----------



## TwilightStarr

Jude Law..


----------



## littlefairywren

The Holiday


----------



## Mckee

Rufus Sewell


----------



## littlefairywren

The Illusionist


----------



## Mckee

Paul Giamatti


----------



## AuntHen

Sideways.....


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fat9276 said:


> Sideways.....



Paul Giamatti i swear this dude is in EVERYTHING!

But i chose Thomas Haden Church for the actor.


----------



## littlefairywren

Easy A.......


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Emma Stone


----------



## Mitchapalooza

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Emma Stone



Super bad.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Jonah Hill


----------



## Mckee

"This Is the End"


----------



## Dmitra

James Franco


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Pineapple Express


----------



## Mitchapalooza

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Pineapple Express



CATHERINE ZETA JONES


----------



## AuntHen

The Haunting


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fat9276 said:


> The Haunting



Loved this movie.

And Lili Taylor


----------



## Dmitra

I Shot Andy Warhol but I didn't shoot the deputy!


----------



## Mckee

Jared Harris


----------



## TwilightStarr

Natural Born Killers


----------



## littlefairywren

Tom Sizemore


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## spiritangel

Tom Hanks (too short)


----------



## AuntHen

Forrest Gump


*big ol' FAT rain*


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sally Fields


----------



## Mckee

I say:

"Lincoln"


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Mckee said:


> I say:
> 
> "Lincoln"



I say sybil??? Wasn't she


----------



## AuntHen

Yes she was in that movie, however, they already picked a movie so you would pick a new actor, that being said...

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## spookytwigg

a room with a view


----------



## AuntHen

Helena Bonham Carter (^^loved that movie btw)


----------



## spookytwigg

Fight Club


----------



## AuntHen

Jared Leto!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

30 Seconds From Mars! o wait, this is movies not bands, my bad! 


Lord of War


----------



## Ilegalpat

Ethan Hawke


----------



## AuntHen

Dead Poet's Society



and Heavy it's 30 Seconds TO Mars


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fat9276 said:


> Dead Poet's Society
> 
> 
> 
> and Heavy it's 30 Seconds TO Mars




Haha yes it is i knew it was 30 Second To Mars just noticed i typed the wrong word ugh! lol. I knew it was 30 Seconds To Mars i have no idea why i typed from wtf lol.


And the actor is Robin Williams.


----------



## AuntHen

Good Will Hunting


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Minnie Driver


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Trainspotting


----------



## AuntHen

Mitchapalooza said:


> Trainspotting




not to be a pain but Minnie Driver was not in this movie.


----------



## littlefairywren

Ewan McGregor


----------



## Mitchapalooza

fat9276 said:


> not to be a pain but Minnie Driver was not in this movie.



Haha sorry jumped ahead lol


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Mitchapalooza said:


> Haha sorry jumped ahead lol



I am really surprised that someone else knew that one! I kinda wanted to leave everyone with a puzzler! That's really a cult classic.now I think


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Moulin Rouge


----------



## Ilegalpat

Jim Broadbent


----------



## Mckee

"The Damned United"


----------



## spookytwigg

Micheal Sheen


----------



## Mitchapalooza

spookytwigg said:


> Micheal Sheen



Kingdom of heaven ??? (I think)


----------



## TwilightStarr

Orlando Bloom


----------



## spookytwigg

Pirates of the caribbean: Dead mans chest


----------



## AuntHen

Keira Knightley


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Pride & Prejudice


----------



## spookytwigg

Brenda Blethyn


----------



## TwilightStarr

Atonement.


----------



## AuntHen

James McAvoy


----------



## TwilightStarr

Rory O'Shea Was Here 


(Seriously?! I fucking LOVE this movie!!! If you've never seen it, I am going to need you to watch it IMMEDIATELY!!)


----------



## SprocketRocket

Stanley Townsend


----------



## Mckee

One of my fav:

"The Van"


----------



## SprocketRocket

Danny DeVito


----------



## Mckee

SprocketRocket said:


> Danny DeVito



Sorry, I should have specify: "The Van" by Stephen Frears, not the one with De Vito.

My mistake!

:bow:


----------



## SprocketRocket

Mckee said:


> Sorry, I should have specify: "The Van" by Stephen Frears, not the one with De Vito.
> 
> My mistake!
> 
> :bow:



Well, it DID help serve to get it out of the British/Irish actors rut, with obscure older movies that some of us may not be familiar with.. 

So, if I may help this along:

movie would be Twins (from the 90s)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## AuntHen

The Terminator


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bill Paxton


----------



## AuntHen

Tombstone!!!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

the great Sam Elliot


----------



## TwilightStarr

Mask (love this movie)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Laura Dern


----------



## Dmitra

Blue Velvet


----------



## SprocketRocket

Dennis Hopper


----------



## HeavyDuty24

True Romance


----------



## TwilightStarr

Michael Rapaport


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Zebrahead....


----------



## SprocketRocket

Kevin Corrigan


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Pineapple Express


----------



## SprocketRocket

James Franco


----------



## TwilightStarr

Eat, Pray, Love


----------



## AuntHen

Julia Roberts


----------



## DKnight00

Pretty Woman


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Laura San Giacomo


----------



## AuntHen

Sex, Lies and Videotape


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Peter Gallagher


----------



## Dmitra

American Beauty


----------



## littlefairywren

Kevin Spacey


----------



## CastingPearls

Se7en.........


----------



## spookytwigg

Morgan Freeman


----------



## CastingPearls

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## TwilightStarr

James Whitmore


----------



## CastingPearls

Planet of the Apes (*1968*)


----------



## AuntHen

Charlton Heston


----------



## CastingPearls

Ben Hur.......


----------



## moore2me

(You know I love to be cooperative . . . .)

William Hart (Ben Hur 1907)


----------



## TwilightStarr

Wild Bill Hickok


----------



## moore2me

Howard Keel


----------



## Dmitra

Kiss Me Kate


----------



## moore2me

Bob Fosse :bow:


----------



## Scorsese86

The Little Prince


----------



## Scorsese86

*BUMP*

Gene Wilder


----------



## Dmitra

Silver Streak


----------



## TwilightStarr

Fred Willard


----------



## AuntHen

Best In Show


----------



## Dmitra

Catherine O'Hara


----------



## TwilightStarr

Beetlejuice


----------



## Dmitra

Winona Ryder


----------



## AuntHen

Little Women (1994)


----------



## spookytwigg

Christian Bale


----------



## Mckee

"Empire of the Sun"


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ben Stiller


----------



## AuntHen

Reality Bites


----------



## AuntHen

Ethan Hawke


----------



## CastingPearls

Gattaca.........


----------



## AuntHen

Uma Thurman


----------



## TwilightStarr

Prime (My man Bryan Greenberg is in this movie )


----------



## Dmitra

Meryl Streep (came ->this<- close to putting Bryan )


----------



## CastingPearls

Sophie's Choice


----------



## TwilightStarr

Robin Bartlett


----------



## Weirdo890

Lean On Me


----------



## TwilightStarr

Beverly Todd


----------



## AuntHen

The Bucket List


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Morgan Freeman


----------



## AuntHen

Shawshank Redemption


*best short story ever, thank you Stephen King* :happy:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Clancy Brown 

*Shawshank was one of the best movies!!*


----------



## TwilightStarr

Pet Sematary II


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Edward Furlong


----------



## TwilightStarr

American History X


----------



## CastingPearls

Fairuza Balk


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Craft..


----------



## AuntHen

Neve Campbell


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Wild Things


----------



## AuntHen

6 degrees of... Kevin Bacon!


----------



## Adamantoise

Friday the 13th (1980).


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Betsy Palmer


----------



## CastingPearls

Mister Roberts


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Jack Lemmon


----------



## Isa

Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## flyingsolo101

Alan Arkin


----------



## nitewriter

* Get Smart *


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Peter Segal


----------



## AuntHen

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Peter Segal



not to be anal but wasn't he the/a director? Did he cameo too?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

fat9276 said:


> not to be anal but wasn't he the/a director? Did he cameo too?



Oops..:doh: How about...Steve Carell?


----------



## littlefairywren

Crazy, Stupid, Love


One of my favourite movies!


----------



## AuntHen

Julianne Moore


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Boogie Nights


----------



## CastingPearls

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## nitewriter

Scent of a Woman


----------



## TwilightStarr

Bradley Whitford


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Billy Madison


----------



## AuntHen

Adam Sandler


----------



## nitewriter

50 first dates


----------



## AuntHen

Drew Barrymore


----------



## nitewriter

***** E.t. *****


----------



## AuntHen

Dee Wallace


by the way... don't know how many of us do this or not but I don't put an answer if I can't think of it myself (otherwise I feel I am cheating)


----------



## CastingPearls

Cujo..........



I only look up correct spellings of names.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Ed Lauter.


----------



## Witt Rappaport

Breakheart Pass


----------



## Isa

Jill Ireland


----------



## Witt Rappaport

Hard Times


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Charles Bronson (I cheated...) :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

Pat and Mike


----------



## CastingPearls

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## AuntHen

On Golden Pond


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Henry Fonda


----------



## Dmitra

The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## TwilightStarr

John Carradine


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Peggy Sue Got Married


----------



## Witt Rappaport

Kathleen Turner


----------



## riplee

" Body Heat "


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ted Danson


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

*Creepshow*


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ed Harris ..


----------



## Adamantoise

The Truman Show.


----------



## littlefairywren

Laura Linney


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

*Primal Fear*


----------



## littlefairywren

Ed Norton....................


----------



## CastingPearls

Fight Club


----------



## AuntHen

Helen Bonham Carter (I adore her, she is an amazing actress)


----------



## azerty

Les Misérables


----------



## nitewriter

Anne Hathaway


----------



## TwilightStarr

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## nitewriter

Oliver Platt


----------



## Witt Rappaport

Young Frankenstein


----------



## nitewriter

Cloris Leachman


----------



## TwilightStarr

Beerfest ..


----------



## Nas80

James Roday


----------



## nitewriter

The Dukes of Hazard


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Burt Reynolds


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Longest Yard


----------



## GTAFA

Chris Rock


----------



## nitewriter

..... Dogma


----------



## AuntHen

Matt Damon


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## azerty

Tom Hanks -


----------



## nitewriter

Splash....


----------



## AuntHen

Daryl Hannah


----------



## nitewriter

Roxanne...


----------



## AuntHen

Steve Martin


----------



## spookytwigg

Father of the bride


----------



## azerty

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A Place in the Sun


----------



## snuggletiger

Shelley Winters.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Night of the Hunter


----------



## azerty

Robert Mitchum


----------



## Witt Rappaport

The Yakuza


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Witt Rappaport said:


> The Yakuza



Brian Keith (I think)


----------



## Witt Rappaport

You are correct Mitchapalooza. He betrays Robert Mitchum and pays for it dearly. 

"With Six You Get Eggroll"


----------



## CastingPearls

Barbara Hershey


----------



## nitewriter

Beaches ....


----------



## AuntHen

Bette Midler


----------



## nitewriter

The First Wives Club


----------



## TwilightStarr

Diane Keaton


----------



## nitewriter

Annie Hall


----------



## spookytwigg

Woody Allen


----------



## TwilightStarr

Anything Else


----------



## Witt Rappaport

Christina Ricci


----------



## TwilightStarr

Black Snake Moan


----------



## Witt Rappaport

Please tell Sam Jackson he's my bro! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeDCRiz3H5s


----------



## AuntHen

Django Unchained


----------



## Mckee

The one and onlyChristoph Waltz


----------



## spookytwigg

Inglourious basterds


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Diane Kruger


----------



## littlefairywren

Troy.......................


----------



## AuntHen

Orlando Bloom


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Black Hawk Down


----------



## TwilightStarr

Tom Guiry ..


----------



## AuntHen

The Sandlot

*you're *killing *me Smalls*


----------



## TwilightStarr

James Earl Jones


----------



## GTAFA

Field of Dreams


----------



## AuntHen

Kevin Costner


----------



## TwilightStarr

Message in a Bottle


----------



## AuntHen

Robin Wright Penn.... or is she just Robin Wright again? Anyway, her.


----------



## littlefairywren

Nine Lives


----------



## AuntHen

Sissy Spacek


----------



## littlefairywren

The Help .............


----------



## AuntHen

Emma Stone


----------



## CastingPearls

Crazy Stupid Love


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Good movie and Steve Carell


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sleepover ..


----------



## Aust99

Evan Peters


----------



## TwilightStarr

An American Crime


----------



## Aust99

Catherine Keener


----------



## CastingPearls

Captain Phillips


----------



## AuntHen

Tom Hanks...


----------



## CastingPearls

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## AuntHen

Meg Ryan.....


----------



## CastingPearls

French Kiss


----------



## AuntHen

Kevin Kline (hehe you're cute Laines)


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Orange County


----------



## AuntHen

Jack Black...


----------



## TwilightStarr

The Holiday


----------



## AuntHen

Kate Winslet


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Revolutionary Road


----------



## AuntHen

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## CastingPearls

William Shakespeare's Romeo + Juliet (as directed by Baz Luhrmann)


----------



## AuntHen

Claire Danes


----------



## CastingPearls

The Family Stone


----------



## TwilightStarr

Dermot Mulroney


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Staying Together


----------



## Aust99

Stockard Channing


----------



## AuntHen

Grease



*is the word* I love Rizzo


----------



## lucca23v2

fat9276 said:


> Grease
> 
> 
> 
> *is the word* I love Rizzo



John Travolta

Olivia Newton John would be too hard


----------



## AuntHen

Stayin' Alive


----------



## lucca23v2

Kurtwood Smith


----------



## AuntHen

Dead Poet's Society


*arghhh, I'm a dead poet*


----------



## lucca23v2

Ethan Hawke


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Reality Bites


----------



## lucca23v2

Janeane Garofalo


----------



## AuntHen

The Truth About Cats and Dogs


----------



## lucca23v2

Uma Thurman


----------



## GTAFA

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## lucca23v2

Sting.. the message is too sort so I am adding this dumb sentence.


----------



## AuntHen

Dune.............


----------



## lucca23v2

Patrick Stewart.. if you mean the 1984 version

William Hurt... if you mean the 2000 version


----------



## AuntHen

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## lucca23v2

Julia Roberts


----------



## AuntHen

Steel Magnolias


----------



## lucca23v2

fat9276 said:


> Steel Magnolias



Olympia Dukakas - 1989

or

Cindy Williams - 2000 (TV Movie)

Alfre Woodard -2012 (TV Movie)


----------



## lucca23v2

damn.. too much tv and movies... I need a life.


----------



## CastingPearls

Moonstruck


----------



## lucca23v2

Danny Aiello


----------



## AuntHen

The Godfather...the 2nd one I believe.


----------



## lucca23v2

fat9276 said:


> The Godfather...the 2nd one I believe.



James Caan

If we are going to do Godfather II- Then Diane Keaton


----------



## spookytwigg

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs
(assuming we're going with Caan)


----------



## lucca23v2

Anna Farris


----------



## AuntHen

Just Friends 


If you haven't seen this movie, you must! So hilarious!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## lucca23v2

Green Lantern


----------



## lucca23v2

fat9276 said:


> Just Friends
> 
> 
> If you haven't seen this movie, you must! So hilarious!



i LOVE this movie!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

That's the suckster movie,we love that movie,and Ryan Reynolds,yum!


----------



## AuntHen

Mark Strong


----------



## lucca23v2

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## AuntHen

Jennifer Ehle


----------



## lucca23v2

The Ides of March


----------



## kizzylove

Paul Giamatti


----------



## lucca23v2

sideways......


----------



## TwilightStarr

Sandra Oh..


----------



## lucca23v2

TwilightStarr said:


> Sandra Oh..



Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## TwilightStarr

Diane Lane


----------



## lucca23v2

Murder at 1600


----------



## TwilightStarr

Tate Donovan


----------



## lucca23v2

Shooter................


----------



## TwilightStarr

Kate Mara.....


----------



## lucca23v2

Iron man 2


----------



## Weirdo890

Mickey Rourke


----------



## lucca23v2

sin city................................


----------



## AuntHen

Jessica Alba


----------



## lucca23v2

Good luck Chuck


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Diane Lane - oops, she was just done. Is that OK?


----------



## lucca23v2

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Sandra Oh

Man been a good while since i watched that movie.


----------



## lucca23v2

Princess Diaries


----------



## TwilightStarr

Heather Matarazzo


----------



## lucca23v2

Welcome to the Dollhouse. That was the first movie I saw her in.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Brendan Sexton III


----------



## lucca23v2

Black Hawk down!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Ewan McGregor


----------



## AuntHen

Trainspotting


----------



## lucca23v2

Johnny Lee Miller


----------



## AuntHen

Mansfield Park (1999)


Jane Austen, woo!


----------



## lucca23v2

James Purefoy


----------



## nykspree8

A Knight's Tale


----------



## lucca23v2

Rufus Sewell


----------



## ThatFatGirl

The Holiday


----------



## lucca23v2

Cameron Diaz


----------



## nykspree8

Vanilla Sky


----------



## lucca23v2

Tilda Swinton


----------



## AuntHen

Constantine


----------



## nykspree8

Djimon Hounsou


----------



## lucca23v2

Pruitt Taylor Vince
Darn.. Beat me to it...
Ok.. Blood Diamond


----------



## AuntHen

Leonardo DiCaprio


TIA


----------



## lucca23v2

Catch me if you can...


----------



## nykspree8

OOps messed up haha...

Tom Hanks!


----------



## lucca23v2

Big.......................................


----------



## AuntHen

Elizabeth Perkins


----------



## lucca23v2

Must love dogs


----------



## AuntHen

John Cusack


----------



## lucca23v2

High Fidelity


----------



## AuntHen

Jack Black


----------



## lucca23v2

School of Rock


----------



## GTAFA

Joan Cusack


----------



## lucca23v2

Sixteen Candles


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Michael Schoeffling


----------



## lucca23v2

Mermaids...

(That was tough.. it is not like he made too many movies. I think he was in Vision quest,, and 1 other movie aside from Sixteen Candles and Mermaids)


----------



## AuntHen

Cher..............


----------



## lucca23v2

Mask.....................


----------



## AuntHen

Alright lucca, I see I have met my match :bounce:

Sam Elliott


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. Fatal beauty..

And He is hard.. he has been in so many movies and TV movies.. not sure what to pick from...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lucca23v2 said:


> Mermaids...
> 
> (That was tough.. it is not like he made too many movies. I think he was in Vision quest,, and 1 other movie aside from Sixteen Candles and Mermaids)




Haha yup i did it on purpose cause i knew he wasn't in too many movies and that was his biggest role haha.


----------



## AuntHen

Whoopi Goldberg I shamefully admit, that I had to cheat on this one


----------



## lucca23v2

Jumping Jack Flash


----------



## TwilightStarr

Annie Potts


----------



## AuntHen

Pretty in Pink


----------



## lucca23v2

James Spade


----------



## HeavyDuty24

lucca23v2 said:


> James Spade




I will take it you meant James Spader who is a wonderful actor btw.


Movie: Bad Influence


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. Yes James Spader..

and in response to your post..

Marcia Cross

*on a completely different note.. I need a life!.. I spend too much time watching movies! *


----------



## AuntHen

I really don't know any movies she has been in besides TV, so I am moving this along with another selection.


A River Runs Through It


----------



## CastingPearls

Tom Skerritt


----------



## AuntHen

Top Gun............


----------



## CastingPearls

Val Kilmer


----------



## AuntHen

Tombstone

*I'm your huckleberry*


----------



## JMCGB

Sam Elliot


----------



## AuntHen

The Big Lebowski


----------



## JMCGB

John Goodman


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Coyote Ugly


----------



## lucca23v2

Piper Perabo


----------



## AuntHen

Looper..........


----------



## TwilightStarr

Paul Dano. . .


----------



## lucca23v2

Little miss sunshine


----------



## AuntHen

Steve Carell


----------



## lucca23v2

Despicable Me


----------



## TwilightStarr

Kristen Wiig


----------



## lucca23v2

Knocked up


----------



## moore2me

Jonah Hill


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## lucca23v2

Paul Rudd..


----------



## HeavyDuty24

I Love You, Man


----------



## lucca23v2

Rashida Jones... isn't she Quincy Jones daughter?


----------



## Scorsese86

lucca23v2 said:


> Rashida Jones... isn't she Quincy Jones daughter?



Yes, she is.

The Social Network


----------



## lucca23v2

Jesse Eisenberg


----------



## Scorsese86

Solitary Man


----------



## lucca23v2

Jenna Fischer


----------



## Scorsese86

The Promotion


----------



## kizzylove

Jason Bateman


----------



## lucca23v2

Hancock......


----------



## moore2me

Will Smith


----------



## ClashCityRocker

moore2me said:


> Will Smith



Independence Day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Saisha

Judd Hirsch


----------



## kizzylove

Tower Heist


----------



## TwilightStarr

Téa Leoni...


----------



## kizzylove

The Family Man


----------



## swamptoad

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Angel

Face/Off .......


----------



## nitewriter

John Travolta


----------



## FreeThinker

Get Shorty


----------



## Angel

Danny DeVito


----------



## Leem

Twins

I am required to put in more characters.


----------



## nitewriter

Hugh O'Brien


----------



## Leem

The Life and Legend of Wyatt Earp - I confess I didn't even know who this actor was and looked him up. Don't know if that was cheating or not but I did really want to know who he was.


----------



## nitewriter

He passed away last year at 91. He played the Twins father in the movie. I would have used Arnold but I couldn't spell his last name. had a senior moment.


----------



## nitewriter

The Shootist


----------



## LumpySmile

Harry Morgan


----------



## nitewriter

The Ox Bow Incident


----------



## LumpySmile

Henry Fonda


----------



## LumpySmile

In Harm's Way

(sorry for stealing a turn, but I think that's my favorite Henry Fonda role ever.... I liked his accent and humor)

"Well... You can't _kill_ him..."


----------



## wrenchboy

Slim Pickins


----------



## nitewriter

Doctor Strangelove


----------



## LumpySmile

George C. Scott


----------



## wrenchboy

Patton...great movie!


----------



## nitewriter

Karl Malden


----------



## nitewriter

On the Waterfront


----------



## LumpySmile

Marlon Brando


----------



## Leem

The Godfather


----------



## nitewriter

Talia Shire


----------



## Angel

Rocky  ... Adrian!!!.


----------



## nitewriter

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## LumpySmile

Over The Top! 

Noone said it had to be a _good_ movie! Ha ha ha!


----------



## nitewriter

Robert Loggia


----------



## LumpySmile

Big 

(and some irrelevant words because "big" was not enough characters on its own to post)


----------



## nitewriter

Tom Hanks...


----------



## LumpySmile

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## nitewriter

Matt Damon


----------



## Leem

Good Will Hunting


----------



## nitewriter

Robin Williams


----------



## LumpySmile

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Angel

Ethan Hawke


----------



## nitewriter

Training Day


----------



## LumpySmile

Scott Glenn!


----------



## swamptoad

The Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## nitewriter

Jodi Foster


----------



## swamptoad

The Little Girl Who Lives Down The Lane (1976)


----------



## BigElectricKat

Martin Sheen


----------



## nitewriter

The American President


----------



## swamptoad

Michael J. Fox


----------



## LumpySmile

Teen Wolf ...


----------



## swamptoad

James Hampton


----------



## nitewriter

The Last Ride


----------



## Munchausen

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## Champaigne

The Wedding Ringer


----------



## Munchausen

Jorge Garcia


----------



## swamptoad

The Ridiculous 6


----------



## Angel

Adam Sandler


----------



## nitewriter

The Waterboy


----------



## swamptoad

Fairuza Balk


----------



## Timberwolf

Almost Famous


----------



## nitewriter

Kate Hudson


----------



## Stephanie343

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## ODFFA

Owen Wilson got that Owen-ness


----------



## swamptoad

Night At The Museum


----------



## Stephanie343

Rami Malek


----------



## Pattie Vincent

The Karate Kid


----------



## Rojodi

Elisabeth Shue


----------



## Munchausen

Hollow Man


----------



## swamptoad

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Angel

Footloose !


----------



## Rojodi

John Lithgow


----------



## Munchausen

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Killexia

James Franco


----------



## wrenchboy

The Interview


----------



## Killexia

(Had no idea what that movie was...) 

Randall Park


----------



## wrenchboy

Aquaman

(I had to look Randall up)
(The interview is very funny. Typical Seth Rogan stuff. Mostly makes fun of one of those south Korean Kim Jong dictators. Ill, Un whatever.)


----------



## nitewriter

Jason Momoa


----------



## swamptoad

Conan The Barbarian


----------



## wrenchboy

James Earl Jones


----------



## swamptoad

Coming To America


----------



## wrenchboy

Eddie Murphy


----------



## swamptoad

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## wrenchboy

Oops


----------



## wrenchboy

Sorry.
Bronson Pinchot


----------



## swamptoad

Courage Under Fire


----------



## wrenchboy

Lou Diamond Phillips


----------



## loonerman

wrenchboy said:


> Lou Diamond Phillips


Young Guns


----------



## wrenchboy

Keifer Sutherland


----------



## loonerman

A Few Good Men


----------



## Volt01

DeniseW said:


> Josh Brolin


Endgame


----------



## Angel

loonerman said:


> A Few Good Men



Tom Cruise


----------



## wrenchboy

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Funtastic curves

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## swamptoad

Weird Science


----------



## Funtastic curves

Bill Paxton


----------



## nitewriter

Apollo 13


----------



## wrenchboy

Kevin Bacon


----------



## nitewriter

Footloose


----------



## wrenchboy

John Lithgow


----------



## nitewriter

Shrek


----------



## loonerman

Mike Meyers


----------



## wrenchboy

Austin Powers International Man of Mystery


----------



## Funtastic curves

Robert Wagner


----------



## loonerman

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## wrenchboy

Funtastic curves said:


> Robert Wagner



The Pink Panther


----------



## nitewriter

Peter Sellers


----------



## wrenchboy

Casino Royale


----------



## loonerman

David Niven


----------



## Funtastic curves

Please Don't Eat the Daisies


----------



## loonerman

Doris Day


----------



## nitewriter

The Man Who Knew Too Much


----------



## Funtastic curves

James Stewart


----------



## nitewriter

The Philadelphia Story


----------



## wrenchboy

Tom Hanks


----------



## loonerman

Batchelor Party


----------



## wrenchboy

Tawny Kitaen


----------



## Funtastic curves

Witchboard


----------



## wrenchboy

Todd Allen


----------



## Funtastic curves

Django Unchained


----------



## loonerman

Christoph Waltz


----------



## Funtastic curves

SPECTRE


----------



## wrenchboy

Naomie Harris


----------



## Funtastic curves

Rampage


----------



## wrenchboy

The Rock


----------



## Funtastic curves

Sean Connery


----------



## loonerman

Highlander


----------



## nitewriter

Christopher Lambert


----------



## loonerman

Fortress


----------



## Funtastic curves

Kurtwood Smith


----------



## loonerman

Robocop


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Peter Weller


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek: Into Darkness


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Zoë Saldana


----------



## Funtastic curves

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## loonerman

Chris Pratt


----------



## Funtastic curves

Jurassic World


----------



## loonerman

Vincent D’Onofrio


----------



## nitewriter

Men in Black


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will Smith


----------



## Grizzlybear

Wild Wild West


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Salma Hayek


----------



## Funtastic curves

Grown Ups


----------



## Grizzlybear

Chris Rock


----------



## Funtastic curves

The longest yard


----------



## Grizzlybear

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## loonerman

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Funtastic curves

Blonde Ambition


----------



## nitewriter

Willie Nelson


----------



## Grizzlybear

The Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## Funtastic curves

Seann William Scott


----------



## CPProp

American Pie


----------



## Funtastic curves

Eugene Levy


----------



## loonerman

Bringing Down the House


----------



## Funtastic curves

Steve Martin


----------



## nitewriter

The Jerk


----------



## CPProp

Bernadette Peters


----------



## Funtastic curves

Annie


----------



## nitewriter

Tim Curry


----------



## Funtastic curves

It


----------



## nitewriter

Richard Masur


----------



## loonerman

My Girl 2


----------



## Funtastic curves

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## nitewriter

Trading Places


----------



## Funtastic curves

Eddie Murphy


----------



## nitewriter

48 Hours


----------



## loonerman

Nick Nolte


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Cape Fear


----------



## loonerman

Robert Mitchum


----------



## HUGEisElegant

River of No Return


----------



## Funtastic curves

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## nitewriter

Seven Year Itch


----------



## loonerman

Tom Ewell


----------



## Funtastic curves

Adam's Rib


----------



## loonerman

Katherine Hepburn


----------



## Funtastic curves

Bringing Up Baby


----------



## Ilegalpat

Cary Grant


----------



## nitewriter

Gunga Din


----------



## loonerman

Joan Fontaine


----------



## Funtastic curves

Suspicion


----------



## loonerman

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Birds


----------



## loonerman

Tippi Hedren


----------



## nitewriter

Marnie


----------



## loonerman

Sean Connery


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Rock


----------



## loonerman

Ed Harris


----------



## Funtastic curves

National Treasure: Book of Secrets


----------



## nitewriter

Nicholas Cage


----------



## loonerman

National Treasure


----------



## Funtastic curves

David Dayan Fisher


----------



## Ncmomof4

Everlasting


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Elisabeth Röhm


----------



## Funtastic curves

Miss Congeniality 2: Armed & Fabulous


----------



## Ncmomof4

Abraham Benrubi


----------



## Funtastic curves

George of the Jungle


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Brendan Fraser


----------



## Ncmomof4

Encino Man


----------



## loonerman

Pauly Shore


----------



## Ncmomof4

Son In Law


----------



## Funtastic curves

Lane Smith


----------



## HUGEisElegant

My Cousin Vinnie


----------



## nitewriter

Joe Pesci


----------



## Ncmomof4

Home Alone


----------



## nitewriter

Macauly Culkin


----------



## Ncmomof4

My Girl


----------



## loonerman

Dan Ackroyd


----------



## nitewriter

Blues Brothers


----------



## Grizzlybear

Aretha Franklin


----------



## loonerman

Blues Brothers 2000


----------



## Ncmomof4

Jon Goodman


----------



## nitewriter

Monsters Inc.


----------



## loonerman

Billy Crystal


----------



## Ncmomof4

When Harry met Sally


----------



## loonerman

Bruno Kirby


----------



## wrenchboy

This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## Grizzlybear

Chris Guest


----------



## loonerman

Best in Show


----------



## Funtastic curves

Eugene Levy


----------



## Grizzlybear

Splash


----------



## Funtastic curves

Tom Hanks


----------



## Funtastic curves

Tom Hanks


----------



## Grizzlybear

Money Pit


----------



## loonerman

Shelley Long


----------



## wrenchboy

The Brady Bunch Movie


----------



## loonerman

Gary Cole


----------



## Grizzlybear

Office Space


----------



## Ncmomof4

Ron Livingston


----------



## Funtastic curves

The 5th Wave


----------



## loonerman

Liev Schreiber


----------



## Ncmomof4

Ray Donovan


----------



## Funtastic curves

Jon Voight


----------



## nitewriter

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## loonerman

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Funtastic curves

Rain Man


----------



## nitewriter

Tom Cruise


----------



## loonerman

Taps


----------



## Funtastic curves

Sean Penn


----------



## loonerman

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## nitewriter

Ray Walston


----------



## loonerman

The Sting


----------



## nitewriter

Robert Redford


----------



## Funtastic curves

_Avengers: Endgame_


----------



## loonerman

Jeremy Renner


----------



## Grizzlybear

The House


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will Ferrell


----------



## nitewriter

Elf


----------



## Grizzlybear

James Caan


----------



## Funtastic curves

Get Smart


----------



## Grizzlybear

Alan Arkin


----------



## loonerman

Catch-22


----------



## keith

loonerman said:


> Catch-22


Martin Sheen


----------



## nitewriter

The American President


----------



## Funtastic curves

Michael Douglas


----------



## wrenchboy

Falling Down


----------



## loonerman

Robert Duvall


----------



## nitewriter

The Godfather


----------



## Funtastic curves

Diane Keaton


----------



## loonerman

Father of the Bride (1991)


----------



## nitewriter

Steve Martin


----------



## loonerman

Bringing Down the House


----------



## keith

Queen Latifah


----------



## nitewriter

Chicago


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Reneé Zellweger


----------



## loonerman

Jerry Maguire


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## loonerman

A Few Good Men


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## Ncmomof4

The Lost Boys


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## nitewriter

Queen Latifah


----------



## loonerman

Bringing Down The House


----------



## nitewriter

Eugene Levy


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Natiomal Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## keith

Imogene Coca


----------



## loonerman

Under the Yum Yum Tree


----------



## Funtastic curves

Jack Lemmon


----------



## nitewriter

The China Syndrome


----------



## Funtastic curves

Michael Douglas


----------



## nitewriter

Basic Instinct


----------



## Grizzlybear

Daniel von Bargen


----------



## loonerman

Rising Sun


----------



## Funtastic curves

Sean Connery


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Outland


----------



## loonerman

John Ratzenberger


----------



## littlefairywren

Toy Story


----------



## nitewriter

Tom Hanks


----------



## loonerman

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## nitewriter

Matt Damon


----------



## loonerman

Good Will Hunting


----------



## nitewriter

Robin Williams


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Patch Addams


----------



## goodman4ssbbw

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Grizzlybear

Space Jam


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Murray


----------



## nitewriter

Ghost Busters


----------



## Qq10

Ernie Hudson


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Qq10 said:


> Ernie Hudson


Space hunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone


----------



## loonerman

Michael Ironside


----------



## Grizzlybear

Highlander 2


----------



## littlefairywren

Sean Connery


----------



## Funtastic curves

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## Grizzlybear

Naseeruddin Shah


----------



## littlefairywren

Going straight back to The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, because this guy is a tough ask hehe.


----------



## loonerman

Sean Connery


----------



## TheStaunton

steely said:


> Ralph Macchio



My Cousin Vinny


----------



## littlefairywren

Joe Pesci


----------



## BouncingBoy

littlefairywren said:


> Joe Pesci


 Home Alone!


----------



## littlefairywren

John Heard


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Big


----------



## nitewriter

Tom Hanks


----------



## squeezablysoft

Splash


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Darryll Hannah


----------



## nitewriter

Steel Magnolias


----------



## littlefairywren

Dolly Parton


----------



## nitewriter

9 to 5


----------



## littlefairywren

Dabney Coleman


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Tootsie


----------



## nitewriter

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## HUGEisElegant

The Graduate


----------



## keith

Anne Bancroft


----------



## loonerman

G.I. Jane


----------



## littlefairywren

Viggo Mortenson


----------



## keith

A History of Violence


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ed Harris


----------



## loonerman

The Right Stuff


----------



## nitewriter

Sam Shepard


----------



## Ilegalpat

Tim Matheson


----------



## nitewriter

Yours Mine and Ours


----------



## littlefairywren

Henry Fonda


----------



## nitewriter

12 Angry Men


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack Klugman


----------



## keith

Poor Devil


----------



## keith

Okay, looks like I may have broken this thread. 
To remedy, I will reply with an actor for the movie I posted: 

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## littlefairywren

Diamonds are Forever


----------



## keith

Desmond Llewelyn


----------



## littlefairywren

Golden Eye


----------



## keith

Robbie Coltrane


----------



## littlefairywren

National Lampoon's European Vacation


----------



## keith

Eric Idle


----------



## loonerman

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## littlefairywren

John Cleese


----------



## loonerman

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Ilegalpat

Kevin Kline


----------



## keith

Pirates of Penzance


----------



## littlefairywren

Angela Lansbury


----------



## squeezablysoft

Beauty and the Beast (1991)


----------



## littlefairywren

Jerry Orbach <3


----------



## loonerman

Brewster’s Millions


----------



## littlefairywren

John Candy


----------



## loonerman

Stripes

“I’m a lean, mean fighting machine!”


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Murray


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ghostbusters


----------



## loonerman

Annie Potts


----------



## Funtastic curves

Toy Story 2


----------



## rockhound225

Wallace Shawn


----------



## Funtastic curves

Chicken Little


----------



## rockhound225

Amy Sedaris


----------



## Funtastic curves

Bewitched


----------



## loonerman

Steve Carell


----------



## Funtastic curves

Despicable Me


----------



## littlefairywren

Kristen Wiig


----------



## Funtastic curves

Bridesmaids


----------



## McFeisty

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Adventures of Elmo in Grouchland


----------



## rockhound225

Frank Oz


----------



## Funtastic curves

Monsters, Inc.


----------



## loonerman

John Goodman


----------



## littlefairywren

Fallen


----------



## Funtastic curves

Jason Winston George


----------



## littlefairywren

Breaking In


----------



## loonerman

Breaking Away


----------



## Funtastic curves

William Burke


----------



## littlefairywren

Fracture


----------



## Funtastic curves

Judith Scott


----------



## littlefairywren

Flight Plan


----------



## Funtastic curves

Jodie Foster


----------



## loonerman

The Accused


----------



## littlefairywren

Kelly McGillis


----------



## rockhound225

The Babe


----------



## loonerman

John Goodman


----------



## McFeisty

10 Cloverfield Lane


----------



## rockhound225

Bradley Cooper


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Rojodi

Dave Bautista


----------



## rockhound225

Spectre


----------



## Rojodi

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## littlefairywren

The English Patient <3


----------



## rockhound225

Colin Firth


----------



## Rojodi

The King's Speach


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## Rojodi

Mystery Men


----------



## littlefairywren

William H. Macy


----------



## rockhound225

Thank You for Smoking


----------



## littlefairywren

Rob Lowe


----------



## rockhound225

Wayne's World


----------



## loonerman

Tia Carrere


----------



## littlefairywren

True Lies


----------



## loonerman

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## rockhound225

Beverly Hill Chihuahua


----------



## loonerman

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## littlefairywren

John Ashton


----------



## JackCivelli

midnight run


----------



## loonerman

Charles Grodin


----------



## littlefairywren

Heart and Souls


----------



## Barrett

Elisabeth Shue


----------



## Ilegalpat

Karate Kid


----------



## Barrett

Martin Kove


----------



## loonerman

Rambo: First Blood Part II


----------



## Barrett

Richard Crenna


----------



## loonerman

Hot Shots! Part Deux


----------



## Rojodi

Martin Sheen


----------



## littlefairywren

The Departed


----------



## squeezablysoft

Matt Damon


----------



## loonerman

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Robin Williams


----------



## loonerman

Dead Again


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Andy Garcia


----------



## littlefairywren

The Untouchables


----------



## Dayeme35

Sean Connery


----------



## loonerman

Finding Forrester


----------



## Dayeme35

F. Murray Abraham


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek: Insurrection


----------



## Ilegalpat

Anthony Zerbe


----------



## littlefairywren

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Dayeme35

Gene Wilder


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Dayeme35

Cloris Leachman


----------



## loonerman

The Longest Yard (2005)


----------



## littlefairywren

Terry Crews


----------



## loonerman

The Expendables


----------



## littlefairywren

Mickey Rourke


----------



## loonerman

Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man


----------



## littlefairywren

Tom Sizemore


----------



## loonerman

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## littlefairywren

Vin Diesel


----------



## loonerman

Fast & Furious: Tokyo Drift


----------



## littlefairywren

Lucas Black


----------



## loonerman

Jarhead


----------



## littlefairywren

Chris Cooper


----------



## loonerman

Seabiscuit


----------



## littlefairywren

William H. Macy


----------



## loonerman

Wild Hogs


----------



## littlefairywren

Ray Liotta


----------



## loonerman

Field of Dreams

“Ty Cobb wanted to play. But none of us could stand the sonuvabitch when we were alive. So we told him to stick it! HAHAHA!”


----------



## littlefairywren

James Earl James


----------



## loonerman

Gardens of Stone


----------



## littlefairywren

James Caan


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rollerball (1975)


----------



## loonerman

John Houseman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Three Days of the Condor


----------



## loonerman

Faye Dunaway


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Eyes of Laura Mars


----------



## littlefairywren

This was a toughy, so to keep our wee thread going I resorted to Google 

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Fugitive


----------



## littlefairywren

Harrison Ford


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Air Force One


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Oldman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Fifth Element


----------



## loonerman

Chris Tucker


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rush Hour


----------



## loonerman

Jackie Chan


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Cannonball Run


----------



## loonerman

Dom Deluise

“Captain Chaos! Dut dut dah!”


----------



## littlefairywren

Robin Hood - Men in Tights


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Cary Elwes - he is one of my favorites!


----------



## littlefairywren

Kiss the Girls


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Morgan Freeman


----------



## littlefairywren

Seven


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Brat Pitt


----------



## littlefairywren

Legends of the Fall


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## littlefairywren

Fracture


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Ryan Gosling


----------



## littlefairywren

The Notebook


----------



## Colonial Warrior

James Garner


----------



## loonerman

Gran Prix


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Eva Marie Saint


----------



## loonerman

Superman Returns


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kevin Spacey


----------



## loonerman

21


----------



## littlefairywren

Josh Gad


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Pixels


----------



## littlefairywren

Sean Bean


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Golden Eye


----------



## biggirlluvher

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## biggirlluvher

Sally Field


----------



## loonerman

Forrest Gump


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Sinise


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Mission to Mars


----------



## biggirlluvher

Tim Robbins


----------



## loonerman

Top Gun


----------



## biggirlluvher

Val Kilmer


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Batman Forever


----------



## littlefairywren

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Days of Thunder


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Rooker


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Cliffhanger


----------



## littlefairywren

Sylvester Stallone

(Adrian! Adrian!)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Demolition Man


----------



## biggirlluvher

Wesley Snipes


----------



## loonerman

Major League

“...I plan to put on a hitting display.”


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rene Russo


----------



## loonerman

In the Line of Fire


----------



## Jay78

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Gran Torino


----------



## Munchausen

Ahney Her


----------



## Colonial Warrior

_Night Club_


----------



## littlefairywren

Ernest Borgnine - but only because I had to cheat a wee bit. And go...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Don't care, I often cheat too!

Escape from New York.

One of my favorites!


----------



## loonerman

Kurt Russell

I try not to cheat, but if it would’ve went unresponsive much longer...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Russell is my favorite action hero!

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2


----------



## biggirlluvher

Zoe Saldana


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Star Trek (The 2009 Abramsverse)


----------



## loonerman

Bruce Greenwood

“Careful with the ship, Spock. She’s brand new.”


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Star Trek: Into Darkness


----------



## loonerman

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Doctor Strange


----------



## littlefairywren

Mads Mikkelsen <3


----------



## Munchausen

Rogue One


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Diego Luna


----------



## Munchausen

Elysium (I think)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Matt Damon


----------



## loonerman

The Martian


----------



## littlefairywren

Jessica Chastain


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Interstellar - One of my favorites!


----------



## Munchausen

Anne Hathaway


----------



## loonerman

Les Miserables


----------



## littlefairywren

Eddie Redmayne


----------



## biggirlluvher

The Theory of Everything


----------



## Munchausen

Felicity Jones


----------



## littlefairywren

Inferno


----------



## loonerman

Tom Hanks


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Got Mail


----------



## loonerman

Greg Kinnear


----------



## littlefairywren

As Good as it Gets


----------



## loonerman

Helen Hunt


----------



## Munchausen

Cast Away


----------



## loonerman

Tom Hanks


----------



## Munchausen

Forrest Gump


----------



## littlefairywren

Sally Field


----------



## Barrett

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## loonerman

Jackie Gleason


----------



## Barrett

The Hustler


----------



## loonerman

Paul Newman


----------



## Barrett

Road to Perdition


----------



## littlefairywren

Daniel Craig


----------



## Barrett

Knives Out


----------



## littlefairywren

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Colonial Warrior

My Girl


----------



## littlefairywren

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## loonerman

Dragnet


----------



## Barrett

littlefairywren said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis


Halloween (1978)


----------



## loonerman

Donald Pleasance


----------



## littlefairywren

You Only Live Twice


----------



## loonerman

Sean Connery


----------



## Barrett

Highlander


----------



## loonerman

Christopher Lambert


----------



## Barrett

The Hunted (1995)


----------



## loonerman

Joan Chen


----------



## littlefairywren

The Last Emperor (my gran was obsessed with this movie)


----------



## biggirlluvher

Please delete this entry.


----------



## loonerman

Peter O’Toole


----------



## littlefairywren

Troy


----------



## Barrett

Rose Byrne


----------



## littlefairywren

Bridesmaids


----------



## Barrett

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## littlefairywren

The Heat


----------



## loonerman

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Barrett

Practical Magic


----------



## littlefairywren

Dianne Wiest


----------



## loonerman

Parenthood (1989)


----------



## AuntHen

Steve Martin


----------



## loonerman

Father of the Bride


----------



## Barrett

BD Wong


----------



## littlefairywren

Jurassic Park


----------



## Barrett

Laura Dern


----------



## littlefairywren

Blue Velvet


----------



## loonerman

Dennis Hopper


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Speed


----------



## littlefairywren

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## loonerman

Dolph Lundgren


----------



## littlefairywren

Universal Soldier (isn't that the ear one?)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Yes, It is.

Jean Claude Van Dam


----------



## loonerman

Bloodsport


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Donald Gibb


----------



## loonerman

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Anthony Edwards


----------



## loonerman

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Judge Reinhold


----------



## loonerman

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Eddie Murphy


----------



## littlefairywren

Coming to America


----------



## Colonial Warrior

James Earl Jones


----------



## AuntHen

Field of Dreams


----------



## loonerman

Burt Lancaster


----------



## AuntHen

From Here to Eternity


----------



## loonerman

Frank Sinatra


----------



## littlefairywren

High Society


----------



## loonerman

Grace Kelly


----------



## Applej13

Spider man 2006


----------



## littlefairywren

loonerman said:


> Grace Kelly


To Catch a Thief


----------



## AuntHen

Cary Grant


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Charade


----------



## loonerman

Walter Matthau


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dennis The Menace


----------



## aggeiger

Advise and Consent


----------



## AuntHen

^^Christopher Lloyd (and yes I cheated on this one, sue me!)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Don't care, @fat9276!

Star Trek III: The Search for Spock


----------



## loonerman

William Shatner


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Look Who's Talking


----------



## loonerman

Now’s the time for Kirstie Alley.


----------



## littlefairywren

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Fuzzy

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## loonerman

Hidden Figures


----------



## littlefairywren

Octavia Spencer


----------



## loonerman

S.W.A.T.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Colin Farrell


----------



## littlefairywren

A New York Winter's Tale


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Russell Crowe


----------



## littlefairywren

Gladiator ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## AuntHen

Inventing The Abbotts


----------



## loonerman

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Rocketeer


----------



## loonerman

Timothy Dalton


----------



## littlefairywren

Licence to Kill


----------



## loonerman

Robert Davi


----------



## Fuzzy

Die Hard


----------



## loonerman

Alan Rickman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Galaxy Quest


----------



## loonerman

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## AuntHen

Alien


----------



## loonerman

Tom Skerritt


----------



## AuntHen

Top Gun


----------



## loonerman

Michael Ironside


----------



## littlefairywren

Total Recall (90's version)


----------



## loonerman

Ronny Cox


----------



## Fuzzy

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## loonerman

Judge Reinhold


----------



## Fuzzy

The Santa Clause


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tim Allen


----------



## loonerman

Toy Story 

“To infinity and beyond!”


----------



## Jay78

R Lee Ermey


----------



## loonerman

The Boys in Company C


----------



## littlefairywren

Stan Shaw


----------



## loonerman

Rising Sun


----------



## littlefairywren

Harvey Keitel


----------



## AuntHen

The Piano


----------



## littlefairywren

Sam Neil


----------



## AuntHen

Sirens


----------



## littlefairywren

Hugh Grant


----------



## AuntHen

Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## littlefairywren

John Hannah


----------



## AuntHen

Sliding Doors


----------



## littlefairywren

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Shallow Hal


----------



## loonerman

Jack Black


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Fuzzy

Jackie Chan


----------



## loonerman

Rush Hour


----------



## littlefairywren

Tom Wilkinson


----------



## loonerman

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## littlefairywren

Judi Dench


----------



## loonerman

Skyfall


----------



## Fuzzy

Daniel Craig


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Cowboys Vs. Aliens


----------



## loonerman

Harrison Ford


----------



## MattB

American Graffiti


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## loonerman

Mr Holland’s Opus


----------



## littlefairywren

William H. Macy


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Mystery Men


----------



## loonerman

Ben Stiller


----------



## littlefairywren

Tropic Thunder


----------



## loonerman

Robert Downey, Jr.


----------



## littlefairywren

Due Date


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Michelle Morgan


----------



## AuntHen

I'm going to move this along by picking another actor from that film because I have never heard of Michelle Morgan. So...

Zach Galifianakis


----------



## Jay78

Hangover


----------



## AuntHen

Bradley Cooper


----------



## MattB

Wedding Crashers


----------



## littlefairywren

Christopher Walken


----------



## AuntHen

The Prophecy


----------



## littlefairywren

Elias Koteas


----------



## MattB

Let Me In


----------



## littlefairywren

Kodi Smit-McPhee


----------



## loonerman

The Road


----------



## littlefairywren

Guy Pearce


----------



## loonerman

The Hurt Locker


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## Fuzzy

Skyfall


----------



## loonerman

Javier Bardem


----------



## Fuzzy

lol.. Jynx!


----------



## Fuzzy

*Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales*


----------



## littlefairywren

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The King's Speech


----------



## littlefairywren

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Wallace and Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit. (One of my favorite stop motion animation)


----------



## LunaPlenus

Nicholas Smith


----------



## Monster

The Adventure of Sherlock Holmes' Smarter Brother (1975)


----------



## LunaPlenus

Gene Wilder


----------



## loonerman

Silver Streak


----------



## LunaPlenus

Richard Pryor


----------



## loonerman

Brewster’s Millions


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Stephen Collins


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek: The Motion Picture


----------



## Fuzzy

Grace Lee Whitney


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home


----------



## loonerman

Jane Wyatt


----------



## Fuzzy

St. Elsewhere


----------



## loonerman

Denzel Washington


----------



## AuntHen

The Manchurian Candidate (2004)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Jon Voight


----------



## littlefairywren

National Treasure


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Nicholas Cage


----------



## MattB

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sean Penn


----------



## littlefairywren

Sean Penn


----------



## littlefairywren

Ha! Bingo!

The Interpreter


----------



## loonerman

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Days of Thunder


----------



## loonerman

Robert Duvall


----------



## MattB

The Natural


----------



## littlefairywren

Glenn Close


----------



## AuntHen

Paradise Road


----------



## littlefairywren

Cate Blanchett


----------



## AuntHen

The Shipping News


----------



## loonerman

Julianne Moore


----------



## Monster

Kingsman: The Golden Circle


----------



## littlefairywren

Taron Egerton


----------



## DiamondEyes

Legend


----------



## littlefairywren

Tom Hardy!!!!


----------



## StillGotNothing

This Means War


----------



## littlefairywren

Chris Pine


----------



## loonerman

Bottle Shock


----------



## AuntHen

Alan Rickman


----------



## littlefairywren

Truly, Madly, Deeply


----------



## loonerman

Juliet Stevenson


----------



## littlefairywren

Bend it Like Beckham


----------



## AuntHen

Keira Knightley


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Imitation Game


----------



## littlefairywren

Colonial Warrior said:


> The Imitation Game


Love that movie!!!

Charles Dance


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Alien 3


----------



## DiamondEyes

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Colonial Warrior

One my favorites, Galaxy Quest!


----------



## loonerman

Justin Long


----------



## littlefairywren

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## DiamondEyes

Ben Affleck


----------



## AuntHen

Good Will Hunting


----------



## DiamondEyes

Matt Damon


----------



## MattB

Team America World Police


----------



## littlefairywren

George Clooney


----------



## loonerman

Ocean’s Eleven


----------



## littlefairywren

Julia Roberts


----------



## Colonial Warrior

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## DiamondEyes

Cameron Diaz


----------



## loonerman

The Holiday


----------



## SSBHM

Laura Dern


----------



## DiamondEyes

Jurassic Park


----------



## littlefairywren

Wayne Knight


----------



## AuntHen

Dirty Dancing


----------



## loonerman

One of my fave actors...Jerry Orbach


----------



## Colonial Warrior

One of my favorites: Delirious


----------



## loonerman

John Candy


----------



## MattB

The Great Outdoors


----------



## Monster

This game is so fun!


----------



## Monster

Dan Akroyd


----------



## Monster

(please ignore this double post)


----------



## MattB

Trading Places


----------



## loonerman

Don Ameche


----------



## DiamondEyes

Coming to America


----------



## Colonial Warrior

James Earl Jones


----------



## DiamondEyes

Patriot Games


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Harrison Ford


----------



## DiamondEyes

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Alfred Molina


----------



## SSBHM

Spider-Man 2

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## littlefairywren

James Franco


----------



## Jay78

Pineapple Express


----------



## loonerman

Gary Cole


----------



## MattB

Office Space


----------



## AuntHen

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Jay78

Terrible Bosses


----------



## littlefairywren

Jason Bateman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Zootopia


----------



## DiamondEyes

Idris Elba


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Daddy's Little Girls


----------



## littlefairywren

Gabrielle Union


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Good Deeds


----------



## littlefairywren

Thandie Newton


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Oh! Thandie Newton was on one of the best movies from SW (in my personal opinion)

Solo: A Star Wars Story


----------



## loonerman

Woody Harrelson


----------



## littlefairywren

The Hunger Games


----------



## loonerman

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Colonial Warrior

X Men: First Class


----------



## loonerman

James McAvoy


----------



## Monster

The Last King of Scotland


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Forest Whitaker


----------



## MattB

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## littlefairywren

Eric Stoltz


----------



## loonerman

Memphis Belle


----------



## littlefairywren

John Lithgow


----------



## Monster

Pet Sematary (2019)


----------



## littlefairywren

Jason Clarke


----------



## loonerman

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## littlefairywren

Chris Pratt


----------



## AuntHen

Jurassic World


----------



## JaydedJen

Bryce Dallas Howard


----------



## littlefairywren

The Help


----------



## AuntHen

Sissy Spacek


----------



## MattB

Carrie


----------



## AuntHen

John Travolta


----------



## littlefairywren

Hairspray (2007)


----------



## loonerman

Christopher Walken


----------



## Monster

True Romance


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Oldman


----------



## MattB

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## AuntHen

Winona Ryder


----------



## littlefairywren

Alien: Resurrection


----------



## AuntHen

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## littlefairywren

littlefairywren said:


> Alien: Resurrection


Seriously, we should have a movie night!


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> Seriously, we should have a movie night!


Between music, movies and food, we should just move in together


----------



## littlefairywren

AuntHen said:


> Between music, movies and food, we should just move in together


I know, right!! 


Avatar


----------



## AuntHen

Zoe Saldana


----------



## littlefairywren

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Monster

Dave Bautista


----------



## DiamondEyes

Riddick


----------



## MasterMike

Vin Diesel


----------



## littlefairywren

XXX


----------



## MasterMike

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## littlefairywren

A Time to Kill


----------



## MasterMike

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## MattB

Stand By Me


----------



## littlefairywren

Corey Feldman


----------



## MasterMike

Gremlins


----------



## littlefairywren

Phoebe Cates


----------



## MasterMike

Fast Times At Ridgemont High


----------



## littlefairywren

MasterMike said:


> Fast Times At Ridgemont High


I knew it lol!

Anthony Edwards


----------



## MasterMike

Top Gun


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Michael Ironside


----------



## MasterMike

Starship Troopers


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Denise Richards


----------



## littlefairywren

Wild Things


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone


----------



## Monster

Wild Things - Bill Murray
Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone - Ernie Hudson


----------



## MasterMike

The Crow


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Michael Massee


----------



## MasterMike

Tales From The Hood


----------



## Colonial Warrior

David Alan Grier


----------



## AuntHen

Boomerang


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Martin Lawrence


----------



## MasterMike

Blue Streak


----------



## loonerman

Luke Wilson


----------



## MattB

Old School


----------



## littlefairywren

Vince Vaughn


----------



## MasterMike

Swingers


----------



## littlefairywren

Jon Favreau


----------



## MasterMike

Iron Man


----------



## DiamondEyes

Robert Downey JR


----------



## loonerman

1969


----------



## MasterMike

Winona Ryder


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Winona Ryder


Edward Scissorhands


----------



## loonerman

Anthony Michael Hall


----------



## MasterMike

National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## MattB

Eugene Levy


----------



## littlefairywren

Best in Show


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> Best in Show


Parker Posey


----------



## littlefairywren

You've Got Mail


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Hanks


----------



## littlefairywren

Cast Away


----------



## MasterMike

Helen Hunt


----------



## loonerman

Twister


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Paxton


----------



## AuntHen

Tombstone


----------



## littlefairywren

Sam Elliott


----------



## DiamondEyes

We Were Soldiers


----------



## littlefairywren

Mel Gibson


----------



## DiamondEyes

Expendables 3


----------



## littlefairywren

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Barrett

Blade


----------



## MasterMike

New Jack City


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Nunn


----------



## MasterMike

Do The Right Thing


----------



## loonerman

Danny Aiello


----------



## MasterMike

Hudson Hawk


----------



## Monster

Andie MacDowell


----------



## AuntHen

Green Card


----------



## MasterMike

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## Monster

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## littlefairywren

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## Monster

The Departed


----------



## littlefairywren

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## AuntHen

I Heart Huckabees


----------



## MasterMike

Lily Tomlin


----------



## AuntHen

Big Business


----------



## littlefairywren

Fred Ward


----------



## MasterMike

Tremors


----------



## AuntHen

Kevin Bacon


----------



## MasterMike

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## littlefairywren

Tim Matheson


----------



## MasterMike

Fletch


----------



## loonerman

Chevy Chase


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Three Amigos


----------



## AuntHen

Steve Martin


----------



## loonerman

Father of the Bride (1991)


----------



## MasterMike

Martin Short


----------



## littlefairywren

Innerspace


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dennis Quaid


----------



## MattB

Jaws 3-D


----------



## littlefairywren

Louis Gossett Jr


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Enemy Mine


----------



## MasterMike

Brion James


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Fifth Element


----------



## loonerman

Chris Tucker


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Friday


----------



## AuntHen

John Witherspoon (one of the funniest actors I have ever watched)


----------



## MasterMike

Little Man


----------



## DiamondEyes

Marlon Wayans


----------



## MasterMike

Requiem For A Dream


----------



## littlefairywren

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## MasterMike

The Rocketeer


----------



## loonerman

Alan Arkin


----------



## MasterMike

Catch-22


----------



## loonerman

Martin Sheen


----------



## littlefairywren

Catch Me if You Can


----------



## loonerman

Amy Adams


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Justice League


----------



## MasterMike

Ben Affleck


----------



## MattB

Dazed and Confused


----------



## MasterMike

Milla Jovovich


----------



## littlefairywren

The Three Musketeers


----------



## MasterMike

(The 2011 Paul W.S. Anderson version, really?)
Ray Stevenson


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Punisher: War Zone


----------



## MasterMike

Wayne Knight


----------



## loonerman

Jurassic Park


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## MasterMike

The Fly _(1986)_


----------



## AuntHen

Geena Davis


----------



## MattB

Beetlejuice 

(Beetlejuice! Beetlejuice!)


----------



## AuntHen

Michael Keaton


----------



## littlefairywren

MasterMike said:


> (The 2011 Paul W.S. Anderson version, really?)
> Ray Stevenson


Yep. If it's period, I can't help myself. 

Spotlight


----------



## AuntHen

Rachel McAdams


----------



## littlefairywren

The Notebook


----------



## AuntHen

James Garner


----------



## littlefairywren

Maverick


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Geoffrey Lewis


----------



## littlefairywren

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## MasterMike

Clint Eastwood


----------



## littlefairywren

The Bridges of Madison County


----------



## MasterMike

Meryl Streep


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Iron Lady


----------



## littlefairywren

Jim Broadbent


----------



## MasterMike

Iris


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kate Winslet


----------



## MasterMike

Titanic


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Billy Zane


----------



## MasterMike

The Phantom


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## loonerman

The Mask of Zorro


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## loonerman

A Bridge Too Far


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Caine


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Escape to Victory


----------



## MasterMike

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Demolition Man


----------



## AuntHen

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Passenger 57


----------



## littlefairywren

Bruce Greenwood


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Star Trek: Into Darkness


----------



## loonerman

Zachary Quinto


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Margin Call


----------



## MasterMike

Jeremy Irons


----------



## AuntHen

Lolita


----------



## MasterMike

Dominique Swain


----------



## littlefairywren

6 Ways to Die


----------



## MasterMike

Vinnie Jones


----------



## littlefairywren

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## MasterMike

Sting


----------



## loonerman

Dune


----------



## MasterMike

Kyle Maclachlan


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Patrick Stewart


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek: First Contact


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Alfre Woodward


----------



## MasterMike

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## rockhound225

The Horse Whisperer


----------



## littlefairywren

Robert Redford


----------



## rockhound225

All the President's Men


----------



## littlefairywren

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## rockhound225

Jack Black


----------



## AuntHen

Saving Silverman


----------



## rockhound225

Steve Zahn


----------



## AuntHen

Reality Bites


----------



## littlefairywren

Janeane Garofalo


----------



## AuntHen

The Truth About Cats and Dogs


----------



## littlefairywren

Uma Thurman


----------



## MasterMike

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## littlefairywren

Oliver Reed


----------



## AuntHen

Burnt Offerings


----------



## MasterMike

Bette Davis


----------



## rockhound225

Of Human Bondage


----------



## littlefairywren

Leslie Howard


----------



## loonerman

Spitfire


----------



## rockhound225

David Niven


----------



## MasterMike

The Pink Panther


----------



## loonerman

Peter Sellers


----------



## DiamondEyes

The Wrong Arm of the Law


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Kerr


----------



## loonerman

Gallipoli (1981)


----------



## littlefairywren

Mel Gibson


----------



## loonerman

The Man Without a Face


----------



## littlefairywren

Richard Masur


----------



## loonerman

My Girl 2


----------



## DiamondEyes

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## MattB

Halloween


----------



## MasterMike

Donald Pleasance


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Escape from New York


----------



## loonerman

Kurt Russell


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Soldier


----------



## littlefairywren

Connie Nielsen


----------



## MasterMike

Wonder Woman


----------



## AuntHen

Robin Wright


----------



## MasterMike

She's So Lovely


----------



## rockhound225

James Gandolfini


----------



## littlefairywren

Enough Said ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Julia Louis-Dreyfuss


----------



## rockhound225

A Bug's Life


----------



## MasterMike

Dave Foley


----------



## loonerman

Blast From the Past


----------



## MasterMike

Brendan Fraser


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Looney Tunes: Back in Action


----------



## MasterMike

Steve Martin


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Cheaper by the Dozen


----------



## loonerman

Bonnie Hunt


----------



## littlefairywren

Only You ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Marisa Tomei


----------



## loonerman

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## MasterMike

Joe Pesci


----------



## MattB

Once Upon A Time In America


----------



## loonerman

Elizabeth McGovern


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Johnny Handsome (one of my favorites)


----------



## MasterMike

Mickey Rourke


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Wrestler


----------



## littlefairywren

Evan Rachel Wood


----------



## MasterMike

Thirteen


----------



## littlefairywren

Holly Hunter


----------



## MasterMike

Raising Arizona


----------



## littlefairywren

Nicolas Cage


----------



## MasterMike

Face/Off


----------



## littlefairywren

John Travolta


----------



## loonerman

Hairspray


----------



## MasterMike

Christopher Walken


----------



## loonerman

Wayne’s World 2


----------



## littlefairywren

Mike Myers


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Shrek


----------



## littlefairywren

John Lithgow


----------



## MasterMike

Footloose


----------



## littlefairywren

Kevin Bacon


----------



## MasterMike

Mystic River (We're back into Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon territory!)


----------



## loonerman

Tim Robbins


----------



## AuntHen

Bull Durham


----------



## MasterMike

Kevin Costner


----------



## MattB

Field of Dreams


----------



## MasterMike

James Earl Jones


----------



## loonerman

Gardens of Stone


----------



## littlefairywren

Anjelica Houston


----------



## rockhound225

The life Aquatic with Steve Zissou


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Owen Wilson


----------



## AuntHen

Wedding Crashers


----------



## loonerman

Vince Vaughn


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Fred Claus


----------



## AuntHen

Paul Giamatti


----------



## PhllipP

Paycheck


----------



## littlefairywren

Ben Affleck


----------



## loonerman

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Casey Affleck


----------



## rockhound225

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Zooey Deschanel (sexy eyes)


----------



## AuntHen

Elf


----------



## Colonial Warrior

James Caan


----------



## littlefairywren

Misery


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kathy Bates


----------



## AuntHen

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## littlefairywren

Jessica Tandy


----------



## MasterMike

Cocoon


----------



## littlefairywren

Brian Dennehy


----------



## MasterMike

Tommy Boy


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Chris Farley


----------



## MasterMike

Wayne's World 2


----------



## littlefairywren

Tia Carrere


----------



## MasterMike

True Lies


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tom Arnold


----------



## littlefairywren

Nine Months


----------



## MasterMike

Julianne Moore


----------



## littlefairywren

Chloe


----------



## rockhound225

Liam Neeson


----------



## littlefairywren

Love Actually


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Nighy


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Flushed Away


----------



## rockhound225

Kate Winslet


----------



## loonerman

The Holiday


----------



## MasterMike

Jude Law


----------



## loonerman

Enemy at the Gates


----------



## MasterMike

Bob Hoskins


----------



## rockhound225

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## MattB

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## loonerman

Back to the Future!


----------



## littlefairywren

Crispin Glover


----------



## MattB

Friday the 13th: The Last Chapter


----------



## littlefairywren

Corey Feldman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

License to Drive


----------



## littlefairywren

Corey Haim


----------



## MasterMike

The Lost Boys


----------



## littlefairywren

Jason Patric


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Speed


----------



## MasterMike

I believe you mean "Speed 2: Cruise Control", Keanu starred in the original but wisely passed on the sequel!
Sandra Bullock


----------



## littlefairywren

The Lake House ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

MasterMike said:


> I believe you mean "Speed 2: Cruise Control", Keanu starred in the original but wisely passed on the sequel!
> Sandra Bullock


My excuses. I just forgot!

Christopher Plummer


----------



## MasterMike

Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country


----------



## Colonial Warrior

David Warner


----------



## MasterMike

Time Bandits


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kenny Baker


----------



## MasterMike

The Elephant Man


----------



## Colonial Warrior

John Hurt


----------



## loonerman

1984


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Richard Burton


----------



## rockhound225

Cleopatra


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Roddy Mcdowell


----------



## MattB

Fright Night


----------



## MasterMike

Chris Sarandon


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## MasterMike

Al Pacino


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sea of Love


----------



## littlefairywren

John Goodman


----------



## MasterMike

Raising Arizona


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Nicholas Cage


----------



## MasterMike

Mandy


----------



## littlefairywren

Andrea Riseborough


----------



## MasterMike

Oblivion


----------



## littlefairywren

Morgan Freeman


----------



## AuntHen

Bruce Almighty


----------



## littlefairywren

Steve Carell


----------



## AuntHen

Crazy Stupid Love


----------



## littlefairywren

Ryan Gosling


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Blue Valentine


----------



## littlefairywren

Michelle Williams


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Greatest Showman


----------



## AuntHen

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Real Steel


----------



## littlefairywren

Anthony Mackie


----------



## MasterMike

Captain America: The Winter Soldier


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## littlefairywren

The Hateful Eight


----------



## MasterMike

Walton Goggins


----------



## littlefairywren

Tomb Raider


----------



## MasterMike

Alicia Vikander


----------



## littlefairywren

The Light Between Oceans ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Fassbender


----------



## loonerman

Steve Jobs


----------



## littlefairywren

Kate Winslet


----------



## MasterMike

Jude


----------



## littlefairywren

Christopher Eccleston


----------



## MasterMike

Amelia


----------



## DiamondEyes

Mia Wasikowska


----------



## MasterMike

Disney's Alice In Wonderland (the Tim Burton version)


----------



## DiamondEyes

Frances de la Tour


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Hugo


----------



## rockhound225

Ben Kingsley


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Ender's Game


----------



## AuntHen

In regards to Ender's Game... the book was better and that's one of my favorite books that I have read like 3636282 times. That being said...

Harrison Ford


----------



## Colonial Warrior

AuntHen said:


> In regards to Ender's Game... the book was better and that's one of my favorite books that I have read like 3636282 times. That being said...
> 
> Harrison Ford


Cowboys vs Aliens


----------



## DiamondEyes

Daniel Craig


----------



## MasterMike

Skyfall


----------



## DiamondEyes

Judi Dench


----------



## Colonial Warrior

GoldenEye


----------



## MasterMike

Sean Bean


----------



## DiamondEyes

National Treasure


----------



## littlefairywren

Diane Kruger


----------



## MasterMike

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## littlefairywren

Christoph Waltz


----------



## MasterMike

Django Unchained


----------



## DiamondEyes

Walton Goggins


----------



## MasterMike

(I believe we've covered him earlier in this thread!) 
House of 1,000 Corpses


----------



## MattB

Rainn Wilson


----------



## DiamondEyes

The Meg


----------



## MasterMike

Jason Statham


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Mechanic


----------



## DiamondEyes

Jeff Chase


----------



## MasterMike

Escape Plan


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sam Neill


----------



## loonerman

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## littlefairywren

Alec Baldwin


----------



## MasterMike

The Shadow


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tim Curry


----------



## MasterMike

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## littlefairywren

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Speed Racer


----------



## MasterMike

John Goodman


----------



## littlefairywren

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## rockhound225

Stephen Root


----------



## MasterMike

Office Space


----------



## rockhound225

Diedrich Bader


----------



## littlefairywren

Meet the Spartans


----------



## MasterMike

Ken Davitian


----------



## littlefairywren

Get Smart


----------



## MasterMike

Steve Carrell


----------



## littlefairywren

Beautiful Boy


----------



## MasterMike

Timothee Chalomet


----------



## littlefairywren

Call Me By Your Name


----------



## rockhound225

Michael Stuhlberg


----------



## littlefairywren

The Shape of Water


----------



## MasterMike

Doug Jones


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer


----------



## MasterMike

Jessica Alba


----------



## littlefairywren

Into the Blue


----------



## loonerman

Paul Walker


----------



## littlefairywren

Pleasantville


----------



## MasterMike

Tobey Maguire


----------



## MattB

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## loonerman

Johnny Depp


----------



## MasterMike

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## littlefairywren

Winona Ryder


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Star Trek (2009)


----------



## MasterMike

Chris Pine


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Wonder Woman (2017)


----------



## littlefairywren

Robin Wright


----------



## loonerman

Moneyball


----------



## littlefairywren

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## AuntHen

The Master


----------



## littlefairywren

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## AuntHen

Her


----------



## littlefairywren

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Colonial Warrior

We Bought a Zoo


----------



## loonerman

Matt Damon


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Majestic


----------



## MasterMike

Bruce Campbell


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Spider-Man 2


----------



## littlefairywren

James Franco


----------



## MasterMike

The Disaster Artist


----------



## DiamondEyes

Melanie Griffith


----------



## AuntHen

Working Girl


----------



## littlefairywren

Joan Cusack


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sixteen Candles (One of my favorites from the 80s)


----------



## MasterMike

Anthony Michael Hall


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Weird Science (Another of my faves!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Paxton


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Apollo 13


----------



## littlefairywren

Ed Harris


----------



## AuntHen

Pollock


----------



## MasterMike

Marcia Gay Harden


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Welcome to Mooseport


----------



## MasterMike

Gene Hackman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Superman: The Movie ( the definitive Lex Luthor to me!)


----------



## MasterMike

Margot Kidder


----------



## littlefairywren

The Amityville Horror (1979)


----------



## MattB

James Brolin, and his beard.


----------



## littlefairywren

Traffic


----------



## AuntHen

Topher Grace


----------



## littlefairywren

In Good Company


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Frankie Faison


----------



## littlefairywren

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## MasterMike

Magic


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Ann Margret


----------



## littlefairywren

Any Given Sunday


----------



## MasterMike

Al Pacino


----------



## littlefairywren

The Scent of a Woman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Chris O'donnell


----------



## MasterMike

Batman Forever


----------



## littlefairywren

Drew Barrymore


----------



## MasterMike

E.T.: The Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Peter Coyote


----------



## MasterMike

Bitter Moon


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Hugh Grant


----------



## AuntHen

Sense & Sensibility


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Alan Rickman


----------



## littlefairywren

Truly Madly Deeply ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Juliet Stevenson


----------



## littlefairywren

Emma (1996)


----------



## AuntHen

Toni Collette


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## MasterMike

Steve Carrell


----------



## littlefairywren

Hope Springs


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## loonerman

Space Cowboys


----------



## littlefairywren

Donald Sutherland


----------



## loonerman

National Lampoon’s Animal House


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kevin Bacon


----------



## AuntHen

A Few Good Men


----------



## MasterMike

Demi Moore


----------



## AuntHen

St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## MasterMike

Emilio Estevez


----------



## MattB

Repo Man


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Harry Dean Stanton


----------



## loonerman

Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

C. Thomas Howell


----------



## littlefairywren

The Outsiders


----------



## loonerman

Ralph Macchio


----------



## AuntHen

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## littlefairywren

Joe Pesci


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Home Alone


----------



## MasterMike

Daniel Stern


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rookie of the Year


----------



## loonerman

Gary Busey


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Point Break


----------



## loonerman

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## littlefairywren

Udo Kier


----------



## MasterMike

Blade


----------



## loonerman

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Demolition Man


----------



## MasterMike

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## loonerman

Rocky


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Carl Weathers


----------



## loonerman

Predator


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Duke


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Commando


----------



## loonerman

Bill Paxton


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Thunderbirds (2004)


----------



## MasterMike

Sir Ben Kingsley


----------



## loonerman

Sneakers


----------



## snoopymnky

River Phoenix


----------



## loonerman

Little Nikita


----------



## MasterMike

Sidney Poitier


----------



## snoopymnky

The Jackal


----------



## loonerman

Richard Gere


----------



## snoopymnky

Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## littlefairywren

David Caruso


----------



## Colonial Warrior

First Blood


----------



## MasterMike

Brian Dennehy


----------



## loonerman

Cocoon


----------



## littlefairywren

Steve Guttenberg


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Three Men and a Baby


----------



## loonerman

Tom Selleck


----------



## littlefairywren

The Love Letter


----------



## snoopymnky

Tom Everett Scott


----------



## littlefairywren

That Thing You Do


----------



## loonerman

Liv Tyler


----------



## littlefairywren

Stealing Beauty


----------



## MasterMike

Rachel Weisz


----------



## littlefairywren

The Favourite


----------



## MasterMike

Margot Robbie


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Birds of Prey: Harley Quinn


----------



## MasterMike

Rosie Perez


----------



## littlefairywren

Untamed Heart


----------



## loonerman

Marisa Tomei


----------



## littlefairywren

What Women Want


----------



## MasterMike

Helen Hunt


----------



## littlefairywren

Cast Away


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Hanks


----------



## MattB

Bachelor Party


----------



## MasterMike

Wendie Jo Sperber


----------



## littlefairywren

Back to the Future


----------



## MasterMike

Michael J. Fox


----------



## loonerman

The Secret of My Success


----------



## MasterMike

Helen Slater


----------



## loonerman

City Slickers


----------



## snoopymnky

Jack Palance


----------



## littlefairywren

Batman


----------



## MasterMike

Jack Nicholson


----------



## MattB

The Shining


----------



## MasterMike

Shelley DuVall


----------



## wrenchboy

Terror in the Aisles


----------



## littlefairywren

Donald Pleasence


----------



## MasterMike

Escape From New York


----------



## littlefairywren

Kurt Russell


----------



## loonerman

Tango & Cash


----------



## MasterMike

Teri Hatcher


----------



## loonerman

Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## littlefairywren

Jonathan Pryce


----------



## MasterMike

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## littlefairywren

Jason Robards


----------



## Colonial Warrior

All the President's Men


----------



## MasterMike

Robert Redford


----------



## loonerman

The Electric Horseman


----------



## MasterMike

Jane Fonda


----------



## littlefairywren

Monster-In-Law


----------



## MasterMike

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## littlefairywren

Shall We Dance


----------



## wrenchboy

Absolutely! 
Errr....I mean Susan Sarandon


----------



## MasterMike

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## loonerman

Barry Bostwick


----------



## MasterMike

Megaforce


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Persis Khambatta (RIP)


----------



## MasterMike

Star Trek: The Motion Picture


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Stephen Collins


----------



## MasterMike

(Of all the actors from *ST: TMP*, you chose HIM... **shudder**)
Blood Diamond


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## MasterMike

The Rocketeer


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Timothy Dalton


----------



## littlefairywren

Licence to Kill


----------



## MasterMike

Benicio del Toro


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Star Wars Episode VIII: The Last Jedi


----------



## MasterMike

Mark Hamill


----------



## littlefairywren

Brigsby Bear


----------



## MasterMike

Claire Danes


----------



## loonerman

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines


----------



## MasterMike

Nick Stahl


----------



## littlefairywren

The Thin Red Line


----------



## loonerman

Woody Harrelson


----------



## littlefairywren

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## MasterMike

Sam Rockwell


----------



## littlefairywren

Seven Psychopaths


----------



## MasterMike

Christopher Walken


----------



## MattB

Kill The Irishman


----------



## MasterMike

Ray Stevenson


----------



## loonerman

The Three Musketeers


----------



## littlefairywren

Luke Evans


----------



## MasterMike

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies


----------



## AuntHen

Cate Blanchett


----------



## littlefairywren

Blue Jasmine


----------



## MasterMike

Sally Hawkins


----------



## littlefairywren

Maudie


----------



## MasterMike

Ethan Hawke


----------



## AuntHen

Reality Bites


----------



## loonerman

Winona Ryder


----------



## MasterMike

Heathers


----------



## loonerman

Christian Slater


----------



## littlefairywren

The Wife


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> The Wife


Glenn Close


----------



## MasterMike

Fatal Attraction


----------



## loonerman

Anne Archer


----------



## MasterMike

Face/Off


----------



## loonerman

Nicolas Cage


----------



## MasterMike

Kick-Ass


----------



## littlefairywren

Jason Flemyng


----------



## MasterMike

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## littlefairywren

Jason Statham


----------



## AuntHen

Snatch


----------



## MasterMike

Dennis Farina


----------



## loonerman

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## littlefairywren

Paul Giamatti


----------



## MasterMike

Sideways


----------



## AuntHen

Sandra Oh


----------



## littlefairywren

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## AuntHen

Diane Lane


----------



## littlefairywren

Nights in Rodanthe


----------



## MasterMike

Richard Gere


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Breathless


----------



## MasterMike

James Hong (the world's most prolific living actor, with 600+ credits to his name!)


----------



## littlefairywren

R.I.P.D.


----------



## MasterMike

Jeff Bridges


----------



## AuntHen

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## MasterMike

Barbara Streissand


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Owl and the Pussycat


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Mel Brooks


----------



## MasterMike

Blazing Saddles


----------



## Christopher Hughes

An outrageously funny movie that could never be made in this day and age.


----------



## loonerman

Slim Pickens


----------



## littlefairywren

The Howling


----------



## MasterMike

Dee Wallace


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Critters


----------



## MasterMike

M. Emmett Walsh


----------



## loonerman

Blade Runner


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rutger Hauer


----------



## loonerman

Ladyhawke


----------



## MasterMike

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## MattB

Grease 2


----------



## keith

Eddie Deezen


----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> Grease 2



Now there's a soundtrack that's gold 

War Games


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I love that movie. Still a delight for the fans of retro computing!

Matthew Broderick


----------



## MasterMike

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Christopher Hughes

John travolta


----------



## MasterMike

Christopher Hughes said:


> John travolta


John Travolta wasn't in Ferris Bueller's Day Off!!! Try again.


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Yeah, looked at wrong page...

Matthew Broderick


----------



## MasterMike

Christopher Hughes said:


> Yeah, looked at wrong page...
> 
> Matthew Broderick


Colonial Warrior just posted his name! Try harder.


----------



## AuntHen

Mia Sara


----------



## MasterMike

Legend (and we're back on track! Thank you, Aunt Hen)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tim Curry


----------



## AuntHen

It


----------



## MattB

John Ritter


----------



## littlefairywren

Bad Santa


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Lorna Scott


----------



## MasterMike

Wanted


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Morgan Freeman


----------



## loonerman

Glory


----------



## MasterMike

Denzel Washington


----------



## Colonial Warrior

John Q


----------



## littlefairywren

Kimberly Elise


----------



## MasterMike

Beloved


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Danny Glover


----------



## AuntHen

The Color Purple


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## AuntHen

The Matrix


----------



## MasterMike

Carrie Ann-Moss


----------



## littlefairywren

Disturbia


----------



## MasterMike

Shia LaBeouf


----------



## littlefairywren

Lawless


----------



## MasterMike

Jessica Chastain


----------



## loonerman

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## MasterMike

Chris Pratt


----------



## littlefairywren

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Rooker


----------



## littlefairywren

The Bone Collector


----------



## AuntHen

Angelina Jolie


----------



## loonerman

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## MasterMike

Jack Black


----------



## loonerman

The Holiday


----------



## MasterMike

Kate Winslet


----------



## loonerman

Sense and Sensibility


----------



## MasterMike

Emma Thompson


----------



## AuntHen

Love Actually


----------



## littlefairywren

Colin Firth


----------



## loonerman

The King’s Speech


----------



## littlefairywren

Guy Pearce


----------



## loonerman

The Hurt Locker


----------



## MasterMike

Jeremy Renner


----------



## loonerman

Wind River


----------



## MasterMike

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## loonerman

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## Sansi66

The Player's Club


----------



## littlefairywren

loonerman said:


> Avengers: Age of Ultron


Paul Bettany


----------



## MasterMike

A Knight's Tale


----------



## AuntHen

Heath Ledger


----------



## littlefairywren

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## MasterMike

Jake Gyllenhall


----------



## AuntHen

Donnie Darko


----------



## littlefairywren

Mary McDonnell


----------



## TheShannan

Independence Day


----------



## Jay78

Will Smith


----------



## MasterMike

Men In Black


----------



## loonerman

Vincent D’Onofrio


----------



## MattB

Adventures in Babysitting


----------



## AuntHen

Elisabeth Shue


----------



## MasterMike

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## AuntHen

Nicholas Cage


----------



## MattB

Color Out of Space


----------



## loonerman

Joely Richardson


----------



## littlefairywren

Red Sparrow


----------



## MasterMike

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Monster

American Hustle


----------



## MasterMike

Christian Bale


----------



## littlefairywren

3:10 To Yuma


----------



## TheShannan

MattB said:


> Adventures in Babysitting


Such a favorite when I was in girl scouts especially since I'm from Chicago


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> 3:10 To Yuma


Gretchen Mol


----------



## littlefairywren

Manchester By The Sea


----------



## MasterMike

Michelle Williams


----------



## TheShannan

I Feel Pretty


----------



## MasterMike

Amy Schumer


----------



## littlefairywren

Trainwreck


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Hader


----------



## littlefairywren

The Skeleton Twins


----------



## MasterMike

Kristen Wiig


----------



## loonerman

The Martian


----------



## MasterMike

Matt Damon


----------



## loonerman

Good Will Hunting


----------



## MasterMike

Minnie Driver


----------



## AuntHen

Circle of Friends


----------



## Monster

AuntHen said:


> Circle of Friends


Ciarán Hinds


----------



## littlefairywren

The Woman in Black


----------



## MasterMike

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## loonerman

My Boy Jack


----------



## MasterMike

Kim Catrall


----------



## loonerman

Mannequin


----------



## MasterMike

James Spader


----------



## loonerman

Sex, Lies and Videotape


----------



## MasterMike

Andie MacDowell


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Aidy Bryant


----------



## MasterMike

The Big Sick


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Holly Hunter


----------



## loonerman

The Firm


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Gene Hackman


----------



## MasterMike

The French Connection


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Roy Sheider


----------



## MasterMike

Jaws (that one also featured Roy SCHEIDER).


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Jaws (that one also featured Roy SCHEIDER).


Robert Shaw


----------



## loonerman

From Russia With Love


----------



## littlefairywren

Bernard Lee


----------



## MasterMike

Sir Sean Connery


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Outland


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter Boyle


----------



## MasterMike

Young Frankenstein


----------



## TheShannan

Cloris Leachman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Last Picture Show


----------



## TheShannan

Cybil Shepard


----------



## loonerman

Taxi Driver


----------



## Monster

loonerman said:


> Taxi Driver


Jodi Foster


----------



## Jay78

Panic Room


----------



## MasterMike

Kristen Stewart


----------



## loonerman

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## littlefairywren

Chris Hemsworth


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek (2009)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tyler Perry


----------



## MasterMike

Alex Cross


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Matthew Fox


----------



## MasterMike

Bone Tomahawk


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sid Haig


----------



## MasterMike

The Devil's Rejects


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> The Devil's Rejects


William Forsythe


----------



## MasterMike

The Rock


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> The Rock


Tony Todd


----------



## MasterMike

Candyman


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Candyman


Kasi Lemmons


----------



## MasterMike

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## littlefairywren

Jodie Foster


----------



## MasterMike

The Brave One


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> The Brave One


Naveen Andrews


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rollerball (the not so good 2002 version)


----------



## MasterMike

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## Colonial Warrior

X Men


----------



## MasterMike

Sir Ian McKellen


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Flushed Away (one of my favorite animated films)


----------



## MasterMike

Andy Serkis


----------



## AuntHen

Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Monster

AuntHen said:


> Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


Cate Blanchett


----------



## AuntHen

Elizabeth


----------



## Monster

AuntHen said:


> Elizabeth


Christopher Eccleston


----------



## MasterMike

Jude


----------



## littlefairywren

Rachel Griffiths


----------



## MasterMike

Muriel's Wedding


----------



## AuntHen

Toni Collette


----------



## MasterMike

The Sixth Sense


----------



## littlefairywren

Olivia Williams


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> Olivia Williams


Below


----------



## MasterMike

Bruce Greenwood


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Firehouse Dog


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Nunn


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Canadian Bacon


----------



## MasterMike

John Candy


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Delirious


----------



## littlefairywren

Jerry Orbach


----------



## AuntHen

Dirty Dancing


----------



## littlefairywren

Patrick Swayze


----------



## AuntHen

Road House


----------



## MasterMike

Ben Gazzara


----------



## littlefairywren

The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## loonerman

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Harvey Fierstein


----------



## MasterMike

Kull The Conqueror


----------



## littlefairywren

Douglas Henshall


----------



## MasterMike

Dorian Gray


----------



## littlefairywren

Ben Barnes


----------



## MasterMike

The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter Dinklage ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Avengers: Infinity War


Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## littlefairywren

Martha Marcy May Marlene


----------



## MasterMike

Sarah Paulson


----------



## littlefairywren

Ocean's Eight


----------



## AuntHen

Sandra Bullock


----------



## MasterMike

Speed


----------



## loonerman

Dennis Hopper


----------



## MasterMike

Easy Rider


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Easy Rider


Jack Nicholson


----------



## littlefairywren

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## jetmound

Cher


----------



## MasterMike

Moonstruck


----------



## loonerman

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## Monster

loonerman said:


> Olympia Dukakis


Steel Magnolias


----------



## MasterMike

Dolly Parton


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Dolly Parton


9 to 5


----------



## littlefairywren

Lily Tomlin


----------



## Jay78

The Incredible Shrinking Woman


----------



## MasterMike

Ned Beatty


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Superman: The Movie (1978)


----------



## loonerman

Valerie Perrine


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Cannonball Run


----------



## loonerman

Jackie Chan


----------



## MasterMike

Police Story III: Supercop


----------



## littlefairywren

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2


----------



## MasterMike

Kurt Russell


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Soldier


----------



## MasterMike

Jason Scott Lee


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Lilo & Stitch (One of my favorites)


----------



## MasterMike

Tia Carrere


----------



## jetmound

True Lies


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Jaimie Lee Curtis


----------



## loonerman

My Girl 2


----------



## MasterMike

Dan Ackyroyd


----------



## Jay78

Nothing But Trouble


----------



## MasterMike

Demi Moore


----------



## loonerman

G.I. Jane


----------



## littlefairywren

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## MasterMike

A History of Violence


----------



## littlefairywren

William Hurt


----------



## MasterMike

Altered States


----------



## littlefairywren

Bob Balaban


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Majestic


----------



## MasterMike

Hal Holbrook


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Firm


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Cruise


----------



## littlefairywren

Oblivion


----------



## MasterMike

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Jay78

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## MasterMike

Tim Robbins


----------



## MattB

Bull Durham


----------



## littlefairywren

Kevin Costner


----------



## loonerman

American Flyers


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kevin Costner


----------



## MasterMike

(ummmm, ColonialWarrior, you know you could have listed a DIFFERENT actor than the one previously listed above...)
Rae Dawn Chong


----------



## loonerman

Commando


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Vernon Wells


----------



## MasterMike

Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bruce Spence


----------



## MasterMike

Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Ian McDarmid


----------



## MasterMike

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Gambon


----------



## MasterMike

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## littlefairywren

Robert Pattinson


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> Robert Pattinson


The Lighthouse


----------



## MasterMike

Willem DaFoe


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Willem DaFoe


John Wick


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Ian McShane


----------



## MasterMike

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## littlefairywren

Seth Rogen


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Guilt Trip (nice movie)


----------



## MasterMike

Barbara Streissand


----------



## littlefairywren

The Prince of Tides


----------



## loonerman

Nick Nolte


----------



## MasterMike

48 Hours


----------



## littlefairywren

James Remar


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> James Remar


The Warriors


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Steve James


----------



## loonerman

Weird Science (uncredited role, he was at the blues bar)


----------



## MasterMike

Anthony Michael Hall


----------



## loonerman

The Breakfast Club


----------



## MasterMike

Molly Ringwald


----------



## loonerman

Sixteen Candles


----------



## Colonial Warrior

loonerman said:


> Sixteen Candles


I still want it in my small collection!

John Cusack


----------



## MattB

Better Off Dead

(My Citizen Kane)


----------



## loonerman

Kim Darby


----------



## MasterMike

True Grit (_the John Wayne version_)


----------



## loonerman

Glen Campbell


----------



## MasterMike

The Cool Ones


----------



## littlefairywren

Roddy McDowall


----------



## MattB

Fright Night


----------



## Monster

MattB said:


> Fright Night


Chris Sarandon


----------



## loonerman

The Princess Bride


----------



## MattB

Christopher Guest


----------



## loonerman

Best In Show


----------



## MasterMike

Fred Willard


----------



## littlefairywren

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy


----------



## MasterMike

Paul Rudd


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Paul Rudd


Ant Man


----------



## littlefairywren

Corey Stoll


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> Corey Stoll


Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## MasterMike

Josh Hartnett


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Josh Hartnett


The Faculty


----------



## MasterMike

Elijah Wood


----------



## littlefairywren

Happy Feet


----------



## MasterMike

Hugh Jackman


----------



## littlefairywren

Prisoners


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## MasterMike

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time


----------



## Colonial Warrior

MasterMike said:


> Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time


I just remember the original 1990s game on PC. Most of my friends hated it but I loved it!

Alfred Molina


----------



## littlefairywren

Chocolat ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Juliette Binoche


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Juliette Binoche


The English Patient


----------



## MasterMike

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## littlefairywren

The Duchess


----------



## MasterMike

Keira Knightley


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bend It Like Beckham


----------



## loonerman

Jonathan Rhys Meyers


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Mission: Impossible III


----------



## Monster

Colonial Warrior said:


> Mission: Impossible III


Simon Pegg


----------



## loonerman

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Martin Freeman


----------



## loonerman

Love Actually


----------



## Monster

loonerman said:


> Love Actually


Emma Thompson


----------



## MasterMike

Junior


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Junior


Danny DeVito


----------



## MasterMike

Man on the Moon


----------



## littlefairywren

Jim Carrey


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Cable Guy


----------



## MasterMike

Leslie Mann


----------



## littlefairywren

Vacation


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Chevy Chase


----------



## MasterMike

Cops and Robbersons


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Robert Davi


----------



## MasterMike

The Goonies


----------



## loonerman

Sean Astin


----------



## MasterMike

Rudy


----------



## loonerman

Charles S. Dutton


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Crocodile Dundee 2


----------



## Monster

Colonial Warrior said:


> Crocodile Dundee 2


Stephen Root


----------



## MasterMike

Office Space


----------



## littlefairywren

John C. McGinley


----------



## MattB

Wall Street


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Douglas


----------



## littlefairywren

The Game


----------



## MasterMike

Deborah Kara Ungher


----------



## littlefairywren

Payback


----------



## MasterMike

Mel Gibson


----------



## littlefairywren

Braveheart


----------



## MasterMike

Patrick McGoohan


----------



## littlefairywren

A Time to Kill


----------



## MasterMike

Matthew McConnaughey


----------



## littlefairywren

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## MasterMike

John Leguizamo


----------



## littlefairywren

Chef


----------



## MasterMike

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Madea Goes to Jail


----------



## littlefairywren

Viola Davis ❤


----------



## AuntHen

The Help


----------



## littlefairywren

Octavia Spencer ❤


----------



## AuntHen

Luce


----------



## MasterMike

Naomi Watts


----------



## AuntHen

Penguin Bloom


----------



## littlefairywren

Andrew Lincoln


----------



## MasterMike

Love Actually


----------



## AuntHen

Alan Rickman


----------



## MasterMike

Dogma


----------



## AuntHen

Matt Damon


----------



## Monster

AuntHen said:


> Matt Damon


Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Idris Elba


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek Beyond


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Karl Urban


----------



## loonerman

RED


----------



## littlefairywren

Brian Cox


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> Brian Cox


Rob Roy


----------



## loonerman

Jessica Lange


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Cape Fear


----------



## Monster

Colonial Warrior said:


> Cape Fear


Robert De Niro


----------



## AuntHen

Meet The Fockers


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Owen Wilson


----------



## AuntHen

Bliss


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Salma Hayek


----------



## littlefairywren

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Cheech Marin


----------



## MasterMike

Cheech and Chong's Nice Dreams


----------



## littlefairywren

(I totally had to Google ^)

Michael Winslow


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Spaceballs (I just love to hear the bleeps, the sweeps, and the creeps)


----------



## loonerman

Bill Pullman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

A League of Their Own


----------



## loonerman

Gina Davis


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Stuart Little


----------



## MasterMike

Michael J. Fox


----------



## loonerman

The Secret of My Success


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Helen Slater


----------



## littlefairywren

City Slickers


----------



## loonerman

Jack Palance


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Guns


----------



## loonerman

Emilio Estevez


----------



## Colonial Warrior

St. Elmo's Fire (what an 80s classic!)


----------



## loonerman

Demi Moore


----------



## MasterMike

Ghost


----------



## loonerman

Tony Goldwyn


----------



## MasterMike

Traces of Red


----------



## littlefairywren

Lorraine Bracco


----------



## MasterMike

Goodfellas


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Ray Liotta


----------



## loonerman

Field of Dreams

“Ty Cobb wanted to play, but none of us liked the sonvabitch when he was alive. So I told him to stick it!”


----------



## MattB

James Earl Jones


----------



## AuntHen

The Sandlot


----------



## keith

Art LaFleur


----------



## MasterMike

Trancers


----------



## Monster

Wiley Harker


----------



## MasterMike

Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead


----------



## littlefairywren

Andy Garcia


----------



## loonerman

Black Rain


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Luis Guzman


----------



## MasterMike

Colonial Warrior said:


> Luis Guzman


(I've met him on the streets of Burlington, Vermont; nice guy!)
The Count of Monte Cristo _(2002)_


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> (I've met him on the streets of Burlington, Vermont; nice guy!)
> The Count of Monte Cristo _(2002)_


Richard Harris


----------



## MasterMike

The Wild Geese


----------



## keith

Roger Moore


----------



## littlefairywren

The Cannonball Run


----------



## loonerman

Dom DeLuise


----------



## MasterMike

Robin Hood: Men In Tights


----------



## AuntHen

Cary Elwes


----------



## MasterMike

The Princess Bride


----------



## loonerman

Billy Crystal


----------



## MasterMike

Analyze This


----------



## littlefairywren

Chazz Palminteri


----------



## MasterMike

A Bronx Tale


----------



## littlefairywren

Joe Pesci


----------



## MattB

Casino


----------



## AuntHen

Robert De Niro


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Shark Tale


----------



## MasterMike

Martin Scorsese


----------



## littlefairywren

Gangs of New York


----------



## AuntHen

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## MasterMike

Lincoln


----------



## AuntHen

James Spader (his role wasn't huge but IMO he stole that movie. So good!)


----------



## MattB

Jack's Back


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Robert Picardo


----------



## MasterMike

The Howling


----------



## littlefairywren

Dennis Dugan


----------



## loonerman

Can’t Buy Me Love


----------



## littlefairywren

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## MasterMike

Mobsters


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Mobsters


Richard Grieco


----------



## littlefairywren

A Night at the Roxbury


----------



## AuntHen

Chris Kattan


----------



## MasterMike

Monkeybone


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Monkeybone


Brendan Fraser


----------



## MasterMike

School Ties


----------



## AuntHen

Chris O'Donnell


----------



## MasterMike

Scent of A Woman


----------



## AuntHen

Al Pacino


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## MasterMike

John Cazale


----------



## littlefairywren

The Deer Hunter


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> The Deer Hunter


Christopher Walken


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Mouse Trap


----------



## MasterMike

Nathan Lane


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Nathan Lane


The Birdcage


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Hank Azaria


----------



## MasterMike

Godzilla (the terrible 1998 version)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

MasterMike said:


> Godzilla (the terrible 1998 version)


Yes! Save the song from The Wallflowers, a disaster!

Matthew Broderick


----------



## MasterMike

Colonial Warrior said:


> Yes! Save the song from The Wallflowers, a disaster!
> 
> Matthew Broderick


Ferris Bueller's Day Off
(and you should listen to the original version of "Heroes" by David Bowie, better than the Wallflowers' version)


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off


Alan Ruck


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek: Generations


----------



## Monster

loonerman said:


> Star Trek: Generations


Walter Koenig


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## MasterMike

Paul Winfield


----------



## littlefairywren

Cliffhanger


----------



## MasterMike

John Lithgow


----------



## littlefairywren

Kinsey


----------



## MasterMike

Liam Neeson


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Liam Neeson


The Ballad of Buster Scruggs


----------



## AuntHen

James Franco


----------



## MasterMike

Pineapple Express


----------



## littlefairywren

Danny McBride


----------



## MasterMike

Your Highness


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Natalie Portman


----------



## MasterMike

Closer


----------



## littlefairywren

Clive Owen


----------



## MasterMike

Children of Men


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Michael Caine


----------



## MasterMike

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## AuntHen

Steve Martin


----------



## MasterMike

The Jerk


----------



## littlefairywren

M. Emmet Walsh


----------



## loonerman

Back to School


----------



## MasterMike

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Easy Money


----------



## MasterMike

Joe Pesci


----------



## loonerman

With Honors


----------



## littlefairywren

Brendan Fraser


----------



## loonerman

Blast from the Past


----------



## MasterMike

Alicia Silverstone


----------



## loonerman

Clueless


----------



## MattB

Paul Rudd


----------



## MasterMike

Halloween 6: The Curse of Michael Myers


----------



## littlefairywren

Mitchell Ryan


----------



## MasterMike

Magnum Force


----------



## littlefairywren

Tim Matheson


----------



## MasterMike

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## loonerman

John Belushi


----------



## MasterMike

Continental Divide


----------



## littlefairywren

Carlin Glynn


----------



## MasterMike

Sixteen Candles


----------



## littlefairywren

Anthony Michael Hall


----------



## MasterMike

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## littlefairywren

Winona Ryder


----------



## MasterMike

Heathers


----------



## littlefairywren

Christian Slater


----------



## MasterMike

Kuffs


----------



## Monster

Milla Jovovich


----------



## littlefairywren

The Fifth Element


----------



## loonerman

Bruce Willis


----------



## littlefairywren

16 Blocks


----------



## Ilegalpat

David Morse


----------



## MasterMike

12 Monkeys


----------



## SSBHM

Bruce Willis


----------



## MasterMike

SSBHM said:


> Bruce Willis


Wow, that's the second time on just this page he's been mentioned! 

Unbreakable


----------



## littlefairywren

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## MasterMike

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Deep Blue Sea


Stellan Skarsgård


----------



## MasterMike

Good Will Hunting


----------



## littlefairywren

Ben Affleck


----------



## MattB

Dazed and Confused


----------



## Ilegalpat

Parker Posey


----------



## MasterMike

Party Girl


----------



## littlefairywren

Liev Schreiber


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> Liev Schreiber


Spider-Man: Into the Spiderverse


----------



## MasterMike

Lily Tomlin


----------



## littlefairywren

Tea with Mussolini


----------



## MasterMike

Dame Judi Dench


----------



## loonerman

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Nighy


----------



## littlefairywren

The Girl in the Cafe


----------



## MasterMike

Kelly MacDonald


----------



## littlefairywren

Gosford Park ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Gambon


----------



## littlefairywren

The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and Her Lover


----------



## MasterMike

Dame Helen Mirren


----------



## loonerman

RED


----------



## MasterMike

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## MattB

The Devil's Rain


----------



## MasterMike

MattB said:


> The Devil's Rain


Nice deep cut with that one!
William Shatner!


----------



## loonerman

Fanboys


----------



## littlefairywren

Jay Baruchel


----------



## MasterMike

How To Train Your Dragon


----------



## littlefairywren

David Tennant


----------



## MasterMike

Jude


----------



## littlefairywren

James Nesbitt


----------



## MasterMike

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey


----------



## littlefairywren

Ian Holm


----------



## MasterMike

Alien


----------



## AuntHen

Tom Skerritt


----------



## MasterMike

The Dead Zone


----------



## littlefairywren

Christopher Walken


----------



## loonerman

Wayne’s World 2


----------



## MasterMike

Mike Myers


----------



## loonerman

Shrek


----------



## MattB

John Lithgow


----------



## littlefairywren

Cliff Hanger


----------



## loonerman

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## MasterMike

Nighthawks


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rutger Hauer


----------



## MasterMike

Blade Runner


----------



## loonerman

Harrison Ford


----------



## MasterMike

The Mosquito Coast


----------



## littlefairywren

River Phoenix


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Stand By Me (One of my favorites!)


----------



## AuntHen

Corey Feldman


----------



## MattB

The Lost Boys


----------



## MasterMike

Jason Patric


----------



## AuntHen

Rush


----------



## MasterMike

Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## littlefairywren

The Hateful Eight


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Madsen


----------



## loonerman

Kill Bill, vol. 1


----------



## MasterMike

David Carradine


----------



## loonerman

Bird on a Wire


----------



## MasterMike

Goldie Hawn


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Private Benjamin


----------



## MasterMike

Armand Assante


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Judge Dredd (1995 my favorite)


----------



## MasterMike

Colonial Warrior said:


> Judge Dredd (1995 my favorite)


(*Dredd *was better)
Max Von Sydow


----------



## littlefairywren

Shutter Island


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## MasterMike

Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## littlefairywren

The Big Chill ❤


----------



## AuntHen

William Hurt


----------



## MasterMike

A.I.: Artificial Intelligence


----------



## littlefairywren

Sam Robards


----------



## MasterMike

Casualties of War


----------



## loonerman

Michael J. Fox


----------



## AuntHen

Bright Lights, Big City (he was so good in this role)


----------



## MasterMike

Dianne Wiest


----------



## TheShannan

Parenthood


----------



## AuntHen

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## MasterMike

Joker


----------



## TheShannan

Walk the Line


----------



## littlefairywren

I've two choices above, but I have to go with my favourite movie (out of the two). So...

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## TheShannan

Man on the Moon


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Danny DeVito


----------



## MattB

Throw Momma From The Train


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rob Reiner


----------



## littlefairywren

Sleepless in Seattle ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bill Pullman


----------



## littlefairywren

While You Were Sleeping ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Peter Gallagher


----------



## littlefairywren

American Beauty


----------



## AuntHen

Kevin Spacey


----------



## littlefairywren

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> The Usual Suspects


Gabriel Byrne


----------



## MattB

Hereditary

(Note: If you love horror movies, watch this one. Conversely, if you hate horror movies, watch it.)


----------



## littlefairywren

MattB said:


> Hereditary
> 
> (Note: If you love horror movies, watch this one. Conversely, if you hate horror movies, watch it.)


I hate them, but I have it sitting on my shelf to be watched. Just need someone to watch it with me, so I don't get too freaked out. 

Alex Wolff


----------



## MattB

My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2. 

(Okay, I had to Wiki what else Alex Wolff was in to keep this thread moving. Watch Hereditary.)


----------



## littlefairywren

John Corbett


----------



## AuntHen

Ramona and Beezus


----------



## littlefairywren

Bridget Moynahan


----------



## loonerman

Battle Los Angeles


----------



## MasterMike

Aaron Eckhart


----------



## AuntHen

Thank You For Smoking


----------



## littlefairywren

J.K. Simmons


----------



## loonerman

The Accountant


----------



## MasterMike

Ben Affleck


----------



## AuntHen

Good Will Hunting


----------



## MasterMike

Matt Damon


----------



## AuntHen

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## MasterMike

Jude Law


----------



## AuntHen

Alfie


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Caine (he was also in the 1966 original version)


----------



## AuntHen

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels

Ruprecht


----------



## MattB

Mr. Steve Martin


----------



## keith

LA Story


----------



## MasterMike

Sir Patrick Stewart


----------



## AuntHen

Conspiracy Theory

*for the record, Michael Caine should also have a Sir before his name*


----------



## loonerman

Mel Gibson


----------



## MasterMike

Air America


----------



## AuntHen

Robert Downey Jr


----------



## MasterMike

Chaplin


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kevin Kline


----------



## MasterMike

In & Out


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tom Selleck


----------



## MasterMike

Runaway


----------



## littlefairywren

Kirstie Alley


----------



## MasterMike

Cousins


----------



## littlefairywren

In an effort to get us going again I had a wee Google, but I couldn't find a listing for Cousins with Kirstie Alley, so it may be that it was also released under another name...Madhouse? I hope I'm right...

Dennis Miller


----------



## loonerman

Disclosure


----------



## MasterMike

Demi Moore (oh, and FYI, _Cousins _and _Madhouse _were two different movies, it turns out Kirstie wasn't in that movie, I was thinking of her _Cheers _co-star Ted Danson. Sorry, my bad.)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

A Few Good Men


----------



## MasterMike

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Colonial Warrior

As Good as It Gets


----------



## MasterMike

Helen Hunt


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Cast Away


----------



## littlefairywren

Tom Hanks


----------



## MattB

Bachelor Party


----------



## MasterMike

Tawny Kitaen (R.I.P.)


----------



## MattB

Witchboard


----------



## MasterMike

Todd Allen


----------



## littlefairywren

Django Unchained


----------



## MasterMike

Jamie Foxx


----------



## loonerman

Jarhead


----------



## littlefairywren

Peter Sarsgaard


----------



## MasterMike

Green Lantern


----------



## littlefairywren

Mark Strong


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> Mark Strong


The Guard


----------



## MasterMike

Don Cheadle


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Hotel for Dogs


----------



## loonerman

Kevin Dillon


----------



## MasterMike

The Blob (1988)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Art LaFleur


----------



## MasterMike

The Sandlot


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Denis Leary


----------



## MasterMike

Demolition Man


----------



## littlefairywren

Benjamin Bratt


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Red Planet


----------



## MasterMike

Carrie Ann-Moss


----------



## littlefairywren

Disturbia


----------



## MasterMike

Shia LaBeouf


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Shia LaBeouf


Constantine


----------



## MasterMike

Peter Stormare


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Peter Stormare


2001 Maniacs


----------



## MasterMike

Robert Englund


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Robert Englund


Dead and Buried


----------



## MasterMike

Melody Anderson


----------



## littlefairywren

Flash Gordon


----------



## Monster

Max von Sydow


----------



## loonerman

Victory!


----------



## MasterMike

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Monster

Assassins (1995)


----------



## MasterMike

Antonio Banderas


----------



## MattB

Interview With The Vampire


----------



## littlefairywren

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## MasterMike

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## littlefairywren

Allison Janney


----------



## MasterMike

I, Tonya


----------



## Monster

Margot Robbie


----------



## MattB

The Big Short


----------



## MasterMike

Christian Bale


----------



## littlefairywren

The Prestige


----------



## MasterMike

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Hugh Jackman


Logan


----------



## littlefairywren

Stephen Merchant


----------



## MasterMike

JoJo Rabbit


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> JoJo Rabbit


Taika Waititi


----------



## MattB

What We Do In The Shadows


----------



## Monster

MattB said:


> What We Do In The Shadows


Elena Stejko


----------



## MasterMike

Russian Snark


----------



## littlefairywren

Stephen Papps


----------



## MasterMike

Braindead _(a_._k_._a_. _Dead Alive_)


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Braindead _(a_._k_._a_. _Dead Alive_)


Elizabeth Moody


----------



## littlefairywren

Heavenly Creatures


----------



## Monster

Melanie Lynskey


----------



## MasterMike

Detroit Rock City


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kathryn Haggis


----------



## MasterMike

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Lanie Kazan


----------



## littlefairywren

Beaches


----------



## Colonial Warrior

John Heard


----------



## MasterMike

Home Alone


----------



## MattB

Catherine O'Hara


----------



## MasterMike

A Mighty Wind


----------



## Monster

Fred Willard


----------



## loonerman

Best in Show


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Eugene Levy


----------



## MasterMike

Armed and Dangerous


----------



## littlefairywren

Meg Ryan


----------



## Monster

You've Got Mail


----------



## loonerman

Dabney Coleman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

9 to 5


----------



## MasterMike

Jane Fonda


----------



## MattB

Barbarella


----------



## MasterMike

John Phillip Law


----------



## loonerman

The Russians Are Coming, the Russians Are Coming


----------



## MasterMike

Alan Arkin


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Get Smart (2008)


----------



## MasterMike

Lindsay Hollister


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Blubberella


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Pare'


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Philadelphia Experiment


----------



## loonerman

Nancy Allen (What a babe!)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Robocop


----------



## MasterMike

Peter Weller


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## MasterMike

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Doctor Strange


----------



## MasterMike

Rachel McAdams


----------



## loonerman

Wedding Crashers


----------



## MattB

Christopher Walken


----------



## littlefairywren

Hairspray (2007)


----------



## MasterMike

Queen Latifah


----------



## loonerman

Bringing Down the House


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Steve Martin


----------



## MasterMike

The Jerk


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Mabel King


----------



## MasterMike

The Wiz


----------



## littlefairywren

Richard Pryor


----------



## MasterMike

Stir Crazy


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Gene Wilder


----------



## Monster

Blazing Saddles


----------



## MasterMike

Slim Pickens


----------



## loonerman

1941


----------



## MasterMike

Dan Ackyroyd


----------



## MattB

Trading Places


----------



## MasterMike

Eddie Murphy


----------



## littlefairywren

Tower Heist


----------



## MasterMike

Gabourey Sibide


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Precious


----------



## MasterMike

Mo'Nique


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Soul Plane


----------



## MasterMike

Snoop Dogg


----------



## Dayeme35

THE WASH


----------



## Monster

Tommy Chong


----------



## MasterMike

Up In Smoke


----------



## littlefairywren

Tom Skerritt


----------



## MasterMike

Alien


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Alien


Sir Ian Holm


----------



## MasterMike

The Fifth Element


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Gary Oldman


----------



## MasterMike

Batman Begins


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Liam Neeson


----------



## MasterMike

Taken


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Famke Janssen


----------



## MasterMike

The Wolverine


----------



## littlefairywren

Hiroyuki Sanada ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Speed Racer


----------



## littlefairywren

Emile Hirsch


----------



## loonerman

Lone Survivor


----------



## MasterMike

Mark "Mahhhky MAAAHHK" Walberg


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Planet of the Apes (2001)


----------



## MasterMike

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## loonerman

The King’s Speech


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## loonerman

Elizabeth: The Golden Age


----------



## Ilegalpat

Cate Blanchett


----------



## loonerman

The Monuments Men


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Murray


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Stripes


----------



## MasterMike

Harold Ramis


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Analyze This


----------



## MasterMike

Harold Ramis directed *Analyze This *and its sequel *Analyze That *but didn't act in them.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

MasterMike said:


> Harold Ramis directed *Analyze This *and its sequel *Analyze That *but didn't act in them.


Groundhog Day


----------



## MasterMike

Stephen Tobolowsky


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Stephen Tobolowsky


Deadlock, also known as Wedlock


----------



## MasterMike

Rutger Hauer


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Blade Runner


----------



## MasterMike

Sean Young


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dune (1984)


----------



## MasterMike

Kyle Maclachlan


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Flintstones (1994) Yaba Daba Doo!


----------



## loonerman

John Goodman


----------



## littlefairywren

Coyote Ugly


----------



## MasterMike

Piper Perabo


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Cheaper by the Dozen (2003)


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Welling


----------



## littlefairywren

The Fog


----------



## MasterMike

Inferior remake, but good answer!
Selma Blair


----------



## Monster

Mom and Dad


----------



## MasterMike

Nicolas Cage


----------



## loonerman

Con Air


----------



## Colonial Warrior

John Malkovich


----------



## MasterMike

In The Line of Fire


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Clint Eastwood


----------



## MasterMike

Pale Rider


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Richard Kiel


----------



## MasterMike

The Spy Who Loved Me


----------



## littlefairywren

Vernon Dobtcheff


----------



## MasterMike

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## Monster

Sean Connery


----------



## loonerman

Finding Forrester


----------



## MasterMike

Anna Paquin


----------



## loonerman

X-Men


----------



## MasterMike

Bruce Davison


----------



## littlefairywren

Runaway Jury


----------



## loonerman

John Cusack


----------



## littlefairywren

Grosse Pointe Blank


----------



## MasterMike

Minnie Driver


----------



## Monster

GoldenEye


----------



## MasterMike

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## loonerman

Momma Mia!


----------



## MasterMike

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## loonerman

Les Miserables


----------



## MasterMike

Anne Hathaway


----------



## littlefairywren

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## MasterMike

Meryl Streep


----------



## littlefairywren

The French Lieutenant's Woman ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Jeremy Irons


----------



## loonerman

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## MasterMike

Gabriel Byrne


----------



## loonerman

Point of No Return


----------



## MasterMike

Bridget Fonda


----------



## loonerman

Doc Hollywood


----------



## MasterMike

Michael J. Fox


----------



## littlefairywren

Stuart Little


----------



## MasterMike

Hugh Laurie


----------



## loonerman

101 Dalmatians


----------



## MasterMike

Glenn Close


----------



## loonerman

Fatal Attraction


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Douglas


----------



## littlefairywren

Basic Instinct


----------



## Monster

Jeanne Tripplehorn


----------



## loonerman

The Firm


----------



## rockhound225

Tobin Bell


----------



## littlefairywren

Mississippi Burning


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Michael Rooker


----------



## MasterMike

Henry: Portrait of A Serial Killer


----------



## Monster

Tom Towles


----------



## MasterMike

House of 1,000 Corpses


----------



## MattB

Sid Haig


----------



## Monster

Kill Bill vol2


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Madsen


----------



## MattB

Donnie Brasco


----------



## MasterMike

Al Pacino


----------



## littlefairywren

Sea of Love


----------



## Monster

William Hickey


----------



## MasterMike

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Doris Roberts


----------



## MasterMike

The Taking of Pelham 123 (1974)


----------



## littlefairywren

Jerry Stiller


----------



## MasterMike

Zoolander


----------



## MattB

David Bowie


----------



## MasterMike

The Last Temptation of Christ


----------



## littlefairywren

Harvey Keitel


----------



## MasterMike

The Two Jakes


----------



## rockhound225

James Hong


----------



## MasterMike

Wayne's World 2


----------



## rockhound225

Kim Basinger


----------



## MasterMike

Batman (1989)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Michael Keaton


----------



## MasterMike

Beetlejuice


----------



## MattB

Geena Davis


----------



## MasterMike

The Fly (1987)


----------



## littlefairywren

John Getz


----------



## MasterMike

The Social Network


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Andrew Garfield


----------



## MasterMike

The Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## littlefairywren

Irrfan Khan ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Life of Pi


----------



## rockhound225

Gerard Depardieu


----------



## MasterMike

Green Card


----------



## rockhound225

Andie MacDowell


----------



## MasterMike

Sex, Lies and Videotape


----------



## rockhound225

Ron Vawter


----------



## MasterMike

The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## littlefairywren

Scott Glenn


----------



## MasterMike

Training Day


----------



## littlefairywren

Ethan Hawke


----------



## MattB

Sinister


----------



## rockhound225

Vincent D'Onofrio


----------



## MasterMike

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## loonerman

Matthew Modine


----------



## MasterMike

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## rockhound225

Juno Temple


----------



## littlefairywren

Atonement


----------



## MasterMike

Keira Knightley


----------



## littlefairywren

The Imitation Game


----------



## MasterMike

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## loonerman

1917


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Colin Firth


----------



## MasterMike

Kingsmen: The Secret Service


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Caine


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Escape to Victory


----------



## rockhound225

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## MasterMike

Assassins


----------



## Colonial Warrior

MasterMike said:


> Assassins


It was filmed in Puerto Rico!

Antonio Banderas


----------



## MasterMike

The Mask of Zorro


----------



## littlefairywren

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## MasterMike

Red Dragon


----------



## littlefairywren

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## MattB

Quiz Show


----------



## MasterMike

John Turturro


----------



## loonerman

Transformers


----------



## MasterMike

Megan Fox


----------



## rockhound225

Jennifer's Body


----------



## littlefairywren

Chris Pratt


----------



## MasterMike

Jurassic World


----------



## rockhound225

Jimmy Buffett


----------



## MattB

Repo Man


----------



## MasterMike

Harry Dean Stanton


----------



## littlefairywren

Alien


----------



## MasterMike

Sir John Hurt


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Spaceballs


----------



## loonerman

Rick Moranis


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Flintstones


----------



## littlefairywren

Elizabeth Perkins


----------



## loonerman

Big


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Jon Lovitz


----------



## MasterMike

My Stepmother Is An Alien


----------



## rockhound225

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## littlefairywren

Date Movie


----------



## MasterMike

Gluttonpiggy201 said:


> Van diesel


VAN Diesel? Is he a long-lost cousin of VIN Diesel? Oh, and not to rub it in; but Vin Diesel wasn't in *Date Movie *either*. * I think you're bit unclear as to how this game works. Somebody lists a movie, then you list an actor who was in said motion picture, then they list another one of that actor's movies, and you list someone else who was in that movie, and they list one of their movies, and so on and so forth.


----------



## littlefairywren

Okey dokey, so let's go with Vin/Van Diesel then...

Pitch Black


----------



## MasterMike

Keith David


----------



## loonerman

The Replacements


----------



## MasterMike

Gene Hackman


----------



## MattB

Superman, the Movie


----------



## MasterMike

Christopher Reeve (he made us believe a man could fly...)


----------



## littlefairywren

Somewhere in Time ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Jane Seymour


----------



## loonerman

Live and Let Die


----------



## MasterMike

Yaphet Kotto


----------



## loonerman

The Running Man


----------



## MasterMike

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Gluttonpiggy201 said:


> Van diesel



I prefer Vin Halen.


----------



## loonerman

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> I prefer Vin Halen.


Or maybe Van Heflin


----------



## loonerman

Commando


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Duke


----------



## loonerman

Predator


----------



## littlefairywren

Carl Weathers


----------



## MattB

Bill Cosby...HEY-OHHHHH!

Seriously though, Carl Weathers.


----------



## MasterMike

MattB said:


> Bill Cosby...HEY-OHHHHH!
> 
> Seriously though, Carl Weathers.


Wrong kind of Predator...


----------



## MasterMike

littlefairywren said:


> Carl Weathers


Rocky IV


----------



## littlefairywren

Dolph Lundgren


----------



## MasterMike

Aquaman


----------



## littlefairywren

Patrick Wilson


----------



## MattB

Insidious


----------



## MasterMike

Rose Byrne


----------



## littlefairywren

This Is Where I Leave You


----------



## MasterMike

Jason Bateman


----------



## rockhound225

Zootopia


----------



## MasterMike

Ginnifer Goodwin


----------



## rockhound225

Walk the Line


----------



## MasterMike

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## littlefairywren

This Means War ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Hardy


----------



## littlefairywren

The Revenant


----------



## MasterMike

Leonardo DiCaprio


----------



## loonerman

Titanic


----------



## MasterMike

Kathy Bates


----------



## loonerman

Fried Green Tomatoes
“…I’m older and I have more insurance.”


----------



## MasterMike

Jessica Tandy


----------



## loonerman

Cocoon


----------



## MasterMike

Wilford Brimley


----------



## MattB

The Natural


----------



## MasterMike

Robert Redford


----------



## loonerman

Sneakers


----------



## MasterMike

James Earl Jones


----------



## loonerman

Gardens of Stone
“Madam, we are the Old Guard. We march with rifles that do not shoot and bayonets that do not stick. We are the Kabuki of the profession of arms.”


----------



## MasterMike

James Caan


----------



## littlefairywren

Elf


----------



## MasterMike

Zooey DesChanel


----------



## littlefairywren

500 Days of Summer


----------



## MasterMike

Joseph Gordon-Leavitt


----------



## loonerman

Lincoln


----------



## MasterMike

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## littlefairywren

A Room With A View ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## loonerman

The King’s Speech


----------



## MasterMike

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## loonerman

Finding Nemo


----------



## littlefairywren

Stephen Root


----------



## loonerman

Office Space


----------



## MasterMike

Diedrich Bader


----------



## loonerman

The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## MasterMike

Cloris Leachman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Iron Giant


----------



## MasterMike

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Independence Day


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Pullman


----------



## littlefairywren

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sandra Bullock


----------



## loonerman

Speed


----------



## littlefairywren

Keanu Reeves!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Point Break


----------



## loonerman

Gary Busey


----------



## MattB

Silver Bullet


----------



## MasterMike

Corey Haim


----------



## littlefairywren

The Lost Boys


----------



## MasterMike

Alex Winter


----------



## littlefairywren

The Borrowers


----------



## MasterMike

Celia Imrie


----------



## littlefairywren

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Judy Dench


----------



## littlefairywren

Notes on a Scandal


----------



## MasterMike

Cate Blanchett


----------



## loonerman

The Monuments Men


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Murray


----------



## loonerman

Stripes


----------



## MattB

P.J. Soles


----------



## loonerman

Carrie


----------



## MasterMike

Sissy Spacek


----------



## littlefairywren

The Help


----------



## MasterMike

Bryce Dallas Howard ❤


----------



## loonerman

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> A Beautiful Mind


She was an extra in that movie before becoming a star, yeah!
Russell Crowe


----------



## loonerman

3:10 to Yuma


----------



## MasterMike

Christian Bale


----------



## MattB

The Big Short


----------



## loonerman

Steve Carell


----------



## MasterMike

Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues


----------



## littlefairywren

Paul Rudd


----------



## MasterMike

Ant-Man and The Wasp


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## loonerman

Gardens of Stone


----------



## MasterMike

Anjelica Huston


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Daddy Day Care


----------



## MasterMike

Eddie Murphy


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreamgirls


----------



## MasterMike

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## littlefairywren

The Secret Life of Bees ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Dakota Fanning


----------



## littlefairywren

Man on Fire


----------



## MasterMike

Denzel Washington


----------



## loonerman

Courage Under Fire


----------



## MasterMike

Meg Ryan


----------



## loonerman

Top Gun


----------



## littlefairywren

Val Kilmer


----------



## MattB

The Doors


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Wincott


----------



## MasterMike

The Crow


----------



## littlefairywren

Ernie Hudson


----------



## loonerman

Ghostbusters (1984)


----------



## MasterMike

Harold Ramis


----------



## littlefairywren

As Good As It Gets


----------



## MasterMike

Helen Hunt


----------



## loonerman

Cast Away


----------



## MasterMike

Wilson. 
Just kidding! Tom Hanks.


----------



## MattB

Joe Versus the Volcano


----------



## MasterMike

Lloyd Bridges


----------



## MattB

Airplane!


----------



## loonerman

Peter Graves


----------



## MasterMike

Stalag 17


----------



## loonerman

William Holden


----------



## MasterMike

The Wild Bunch


----------



## loonerman

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## MasterMike

Red


----------



## loonerman

Helen Mirren


----------



## MasterMike

Caligula


----------



## loonerman

Malcolm McDowell


----------



## MasterMike

Star Trek: Generations


----------



## loonerman

Alan Ruck


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Twister


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Paxton


----------



## littlefairywren

Mighty Joe Young


----------



## MasterMike

Charlize Theron


----------



## loonerman

The Italian Job (2003)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Donald Sutherland


----------



## loonerman

M*A*S*H


----------



## MasterMike

Elliot Gould


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## MasterMike

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Colonial Warrior

No Reservations (one of my favorites)


----------



## littlefairywren

Patricia Clarkson


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Maze Runner


----------



## MasterMike

Rosa Salazar


----------



## loonerman

CHIPs


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Peña


----------



## loonerman

Shooter


----------



## MasterMike

Rhona Mitra


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## MasterMike

Josh Lucas


----------



## littlefairywren

Poseidon


----------



## MasterMike

Emmy Rossum


----------



## loonerman

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## littlefairywren

Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## loonerman

October Sky


----------



## littlefairywren

Chris Cooper


----------



## loonerman

Jarhead


----------



## MasterMike

Jamie Foxx


----------



## loonerman

Ray


----------



## MasterMike

Kerry Washington


----------



## littlefairywren

Lakeview Terrace


----------



## MasterMike

Patrick Wilson


----------



## loonerman

Midway (2019)


----------



## MasterMike

Woody Harrelson


----------



## loonerman

Doc Hollywood


----------



## MasterMike

Bridget Fonda


----------



## loonerman

It Could Happen to You


----------



## MasterMike

Rosie Perez


----------



## loonerman

White Men Can’t Jump


----------



## MasterMike

Wesley Snipes


----------



## littlefairywren

Wesley Snipes


----------



## MasterMike

Great minds think alike, it seems! Did we just post at the same time?


----------



## littlefairywren

Hehe, yep! Oops! 

Blade


----------



## MasterMike

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## loonerman

A Star is Born (1976)


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Busey


----------



## loonerman

Lethal Weapon


----------



## MasterMike

Danny Glover


----------



## loonerman

Angels in the Outfield


----------



## MasterMike

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## loonerman

Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## MasterMike

Kathleen Turner


----------



## loonerman

Romancing the Stone


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Douglas


----------



## loonerman

Disclosure


----------



## MasterMike

Demi Moore


----------



## loonerman

G.I. Jane


----------



## MasterMike

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## loonerman

Crimson Tide


----------



## MasterMike

George Dzundza


----------



## loonerman

The Butcher’s Wife


----------



## MasterMike

Jeff Daniels


----------



## loonerman

The Martian


----------



## littlefairywren

Matt Damon


----------



## loonerman

Good Will Hunting


----------



## littlefairywren

Stellan Skarsgård


----------



## loonerman

Wind


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> The Butcher’s Wife


Matthew Modine


----------



## loonerman

Vision Quest


----------



## MasterMike

Ronny Cox


----------



## loonerman

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## MasterMike

Eddie Murphy


----------



## loonerman

Shrek


----------



## littlefairywren

John Lithgow


----------



## MasterMike

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across The 8th Dimension


----------



## loonerman

Peter Weller


----------



## MasterMike

Leviathan


----------



## Monster

Ernie Hudson


----------



## loonerman

Miss Congeniality


----------



## littlefairywren

Michael Caine


----------



## loonerman

A Bridge Too Far 
“See this part of the road we’re on now, Charlie? This is the wide part.”


----------



## MasterMike

Sir Sean Connery


----------



## Colonial Warrior

First Knight


----------



## loonerman

Richard Gere


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Breathless


----------



## MasterMike

John P. Ryan


----------



## loonerman

The Right Stuff


----------



## littlefairywren

Dennis Quaid


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Enemy Mine


----------



## loonerman

Lou Gossett, Jr.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Iron Eagle


----------



## MasterMike

David Suchet


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Executive Decision


----------



## loonerman

Kurt Russell


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Escape from New York


----------



## MasterMike

Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## littlefairywren

Back to School


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Edie McClurg


----------



## MasterMike

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## loonerman

Mia Sara


----------



## MasterMike

Legend


----------



## littlefairywren

Tim Curry


----------



## MasterMike

Clue


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Colleen Camp


----------



## MasterMike

Wayne's World


----------



## loonerman

Dana Carvey


----------



## littlefairywren

This is Spinal Tap


----------



## MasterMike

Christopher Guest


----------



## littlefairywren

Best in Show ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Fred Willard


----------



## loonerman

Wall•E


----------



## littlefairywren

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## loonerman

Working Girl

“I am, after all, me.”


----------



## MasterMike

Melanie Griffith


----------



## loonerman

Cherry 2000


----------



## MasterMike

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## loonerman

Gardens of Stone


----------



## MasterMike

Anjelica Huston


----------



## littlefairywren

Ever After: A Cinderella Story ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Drew Barrymore


----------



## loonerman

Batman Forever


----------



## MasterMike

Val Kilmer


----------



## loonerman

Real Genius


----------



## MasterMike

William Atherton


----------



## littlefairywren

The Pelican Brief


----------



## MasterMike

Denzel Washington


----------



## loonerman

Remember the Titans


----------



## littlefairywren

Ethan Suplee


----------



## loonerman

Fanboys


----------



## MasterMike

Kristen Bell


----------



## littlefairywren

When In Rome


----------



## MasterMike

Will Arnett


----------



## littlefairywren

Blades of Glory


----------



## MasterMike

Jon Heder


----------



## littlefairywren

Just Like Heaven


----------



## MasterMike

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## loonerman

The Last Castle


----------



## littlefairywren

James Gandolfini


----------



## loonerman

Crimson Tide


----------



## MasterMike

Angie


----------



## littlefairywren

MasterMike said:


> Angie


It looks like loonerman beat you by one minute, @MasterMike. 

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## MasterMike

The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## MasterMike

littlefairywren said:


> It looks like loonerman beat you by one minute, @MasterMike.
> 
> Viggo Mortensen


It looks more like he beat me a few seconds, actually.


----------



## littlefairywren

Sean Astin


----------



## MasterMike

The Goonies


----------



## loonerman

Corey Feldman


----------



## MasterMike

Friday The 13th: The Final Chapter


----------



## littlefairywren

Crispin Glover


----------



## loonerman

Back to the Future


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## loonerman

Going In Style


----------



## keith

Kenan Thompson


----------



## MasterMike

Heavyweights


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Ben Stiller


----------



## MasterMike

There's Something About Mary


----------



## littlefairywren

Matt Dillon


----------



## MasterMike

The Outsiders


----------



## littlefairywren

Rob Lowe


----------



## loonerman

Tommy Boy


----------



## MasterMike

Bo Derek


----------



## loonerman

10


----------



## MasterMike

Dudley Moore


----------



## loonerman

Arthur


----------



## MasterMike

Liza Minelli


----------



## loonerman

Miss Congeniality 2: Armed & Fabulous


----------



## MasterMike

Sandra Bullock


----------



## loonerman

The Blind Side


----------



## keith

Quinton Aaron


----------



## MasterMike

Be Kind Rewind


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack Black


----------



## loonerman

The Holiday


----------



## MasterMike

Kathryn Hahn


----------



## loonerman

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy


----------



## MasterMike

Will Ferrell


----------



## loonerman

Blades of Glory


----------



## MasterMike

Jenna Fischer


----------



## littlefairywren

Hall Pass


----------



## MasterMike

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## littlefairywren

San Andreas


----------



## MasterMike

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson


----------



## littlefairywren

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## MasterMike

Kevin Hart


----------



## loonerman

Central Intelligence


----------



## MasterMike

Aaron Paul


----------



## Monster

Mission: Impossible III


----------



## MasterMike

Ving Rhames


----------



## loonerman

Dave


----------



## littlefairywren

Kevin Kline


----------



## loonerman

In & Out


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Selleck


----------



## loonerman

Mr. Baseball

“Just because you speak English, doesn’t mean we speak the same language.”


----------



## littlefairywren

Dennis Haysbert


----------



## loonerman

Navy SEALs


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Biehn


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Michael Biehn


Deadfall


----------



## MasterMike

James Coburn


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> James Coburn


The Cherokee Kid


----------



## MasterMike

Gregory Hines


----------



## loonerman

Renaissance Man


----------



## MasterMike

Danny DeVito


----------



## Monster

MasterMike said:


> Danny DeVito


Last Action Hero


----------



## littlefairywren

Charles Dance


----------



## MasterMike

Godzilla: King Of The Monsters (2019)


----------



## loonerman

Ken Watanabe


----------



## MasterMike

Memoirs Of A Geisha


----------



## littlefairywren

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## MasterMike

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> Charles Dance


FUCK he's a smokeshow in that 

_anyway_

Zhang Ziyi


----------



## MasterMike

Rush Hour 2


----------



## loonerman

Jeremy Piven


----------



## MasterMike

Very Bad Things


----------



## littlefairywren

Christian Slater


----------



## MasterMike

Kuffs


----------



## loonerman

Milla Jovovich


----------



## MasterMike

Dazed and Confused


----------



## loonerman

Adam Goldberg


----------



## MasterMike

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## littlefairywren

Giovanni Ribisi


----------



## MasterMike

Masked and Anonymous


----------



## littlefairywren

Ed Harris


----------



## loonerman

Milk Money


----------



## MasterMike

Melanie Griffith


----------



## Talon

Something Wild?


----------



## MasterMike

Ray Liotta


----------



## loonerman

Wild Hogs


----------



## MasterMike

William H. Macy


----------



## littlefairywren

Fargo


----------



## MasterMike

Peter Stormare


----------



## loonerman

Armageddon


----------



## MasterMike

Bruce Willis


----------



## loonerman

The Astronaut Farmer


----------



## MasterMike

Virginia Madsen


----------



## littlefairywren

Sideways


----------



## MasterMike

Thomas Haden Church


----------



## loonerman

Tombstone


----------



## MasterMike

Val Kilmer


----------



## loonerman

Real Genius. “Rue the day? Who talks like that?”


----------



## MasterMike

William Atherton


----------



## loonerman

Die Hard


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> Die Hard


The perfect Christmas movie!
Robert Davi


----------



## loonerman

License to Kill


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> License to Kill


You mean *Licence to Kill, *note the fruity English spelling of "license" with two "C"s! 
Timothy Dalton


----------



## loonerman

The Rocketeer

“…two peoples separated by their common language.” —Unknown


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> The Rocketeer
> 
> “…two peoples separated by their common language.” —Unknown


believe it was George Bernard Shaw who said that originally, though Winston Churchill popularized it.

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## littlefairywren

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## MasterMike

Drew Barrymore


----------



## MattB

Firestarter


----------



## MasterMike

George C. Scott


----------



## MattB

The Changeling


----------



## MasterMike

Jean Marsh


----------



## TheShannan

Willow!!!


----------



## MasterMike

Warwick Davis


----------



## loonerman

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story


----------



## MasterMike

Felicity Jones


----------



## TheShannan

Like Crazy


----------



## littlefairywren

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## loonerman

X-Men: First Class


----------



## Colonial Warrior

James McAvoy


----------



## loonerman

Wanted


----------



## littlefairywren

Thomas Kretschmann


----------



## loonerman

Central Intelligence


----------



## littlefairywren

Kevin Hart


----------



## loonerman

Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## littlefairywren

Jack Black


----------



## MattB

Mars Attacks


----------



## littlefairywren

Glenn Close


----------



## loonerman

The Stepford Wives (2004)


----------



## littlefairywren

Bette Midler


----------



## TheShannan

Beaches!


----------



## littlefairywren

Lainie Kazan


----------



## loonerman

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## MasterMike

Nia Vardalos


----------



## TheShannan

My Life in Ruins


----------



## littlefairywren

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## MasterMike

What About Bob?


----------



## littlefairywren

Bill Murray


----------



## MattB

Caddyshack


----------



## MasterMike

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## loonerman

Back to School


----------



## MattB

Keith Gordon


----------



## MasterMike

Christine


----------



## littlefairywren

Harry Dean Stanton


----------



## MattB

Repo Man


----------



## loonerman

Emilio Estevez


----------



## littlefairywren

St Elmo's Fire


----------



## MasterMike

Demi Moore


----------



## loonerman

G.I. Jane


----------



## MasterMike

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## littlefairywren

A Dangerous Method


----------



## MasterMike

Keira Knightley


----------



## loonerman

Love Actually


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Nighy


----------



## loonerman

Hot Fuzz


----------



## MasterMike

Simon Pegg


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek (2009)


----------



## littlefairywren

Eric Bana


----------



## loonerman

Black Hawk Down


----------



## MasterMike

Josh Hartnett


----------



## loonerman

Pearl Harbor


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## MasterMike

Boyz n the Hood


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Morris Chestnut


----------



## loonerman

Under Siege 2: Dark Territory


----------



## MasterMike

Eric Bogosian


----------



## loonerman

Talk Radio (1988)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

John C. McGinley


----------



## littlefairywren

Point Break (1991)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Gary Busey


----------



## MasterMike

Under Siege


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## MasterMike

Coal Miner's Daughter


----------



## loonerman

Sissy Spacek


----------



## littlefairywren

Blast From The Past


----------



## loonerman

Christopher Walken


----------



## MattB

The Dead Zone


----------



## TheShannan

Tom Skerritt


----------



## MasterMike

Top Gun


----------



## AuntHen

Val Kilmer


----------



## MasterMike

Tombstone
"I'm your huckleberry..."


----------



## AuntHen

Sam Elliott


----------



## TheShannan

Prancer


----------



## MasterMike

Abe Vigoda


----------



## MattB

The Godfather


----------



## littlefairywren

Diane Keaton


----------



## loonerman

First Wives Club


----------



## AuntHen

Goldie Hawn


----------



## MasterMike

Wildcats


----------



## littlefairywren

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## MattB

Slap Shot


----------



## MasterMike

Paul Newman


----------



## littlefairywren

Cool Hand Luke (I watched it for the first time last week)


----------



## loonerman

Strother Martin 

“What we’ve got here is, a failure to communicate…”


----------



## MasterMike

Up In Smoke


----------



## loonerman

Tom Skerritt


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> Tom Skerritt


This has to be the third or fourth time his name has come up in this thread!
Harold and Maude


----------



## loonerman

Well, he is an Actor with a long and varied career.


----------



## loonerman

Ellen Geer


----------



## littlefairywren

Phenomenon


----------



## MasterMike

Forest Whittaker


----------



## loonerman

Vision Quest


----------



## littlefairywren

Matthew Modine


----------



## MasterMike

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dorian Harewood


----------



## loonerman

The Falcon and the Snowman


----------



## MasterMike

Pat Hingle


----------



## loonerman

Brewster’s Millions


----------



## MasterMike

Richard Pryor


----------



## loonerman

Superman III


----------



## MattB

Margot Kidder


----------



## loonerman

The Great Waldo Pepper


----------



## MasterMike

Robert Redford


----------



## MattB

The Natural


----------



## MasterMike

Wilford Brimley


----------



## loonerman

Coccoon


----------



## MasterMike

Jessica Tandy


----------



## loonerman

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## littlefairywren

Mary-Louise Parker


----------



## keith

RED


----------



## loonerman

Bruce Willis


----------



## keith

Blind Date


----------



## MasterMike

Kim Basinger


----------



## loonerman

Batman


----------



## MattB

Jack Nicholson


----------



## MasterMike

Five Easy Pieces


----------



## keith

Sally Struthers


----------



## loonerman

The Getaway


----------



## MasterMike

Steve McQueen


----------



## loonerman

The Magnificent Seven (1960)


----------



## MasterMike

Charles Bronson


----------



## TheShannan

Hard Times


----------



## MasterMike

James Coburn


----------



## loonerman

The Great Escape


----------



## MasterMike

Richard Attenborough


----------



## keith

The Bliss of Mrs. Blossom


----------



## MasterMike

Shirley MacLaine


----------



## littlefairywren

Terms of Endearment


----------



## MasterMike

Debra Winger


----------



## loonerman

An Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Louis Gossett Jr.


----------



## MasterMike

Enemy Mine


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dennis Quaid


----------



## MasterMike

Dragonheart


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sean Connery!


----------



## MasterMike

Highlander


----------



## loonerman

Christopher Lambert


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Mortal Kombat


----------



## MasterMike

Talisa Soto


----------



## loonerman

Licence To Kill


----------



## MasterMike

Benicio del Toro


----------



## MattB

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## keith

Flea


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Outsiders


----------



## rockhound225

Rob Lowe


----------



## MasterMike

Wayne's World


----------



## rockhound225

Ed O'Neill


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## rockhound225

Alan Tudyk


----------



## Colonial Warrior

42


----------



## MasterMike

Chadwick Boseman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Black Panther


----------



## MasterMike

Angela Bassett


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Meet The Browns


----------



## MasterMike

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Madea Goes to Jail


----------



## MasterMike

Tyler Perry


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Alex Cross


----------



## MasterMike

Edward Burns


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## MasterMike

Paul Giamatti


----------



## littlefairywren

The Illusionist


----------



## rockhound225

Jessica Biel


----------



## AuntHen

The Tall Man


----------



## MasterMike

Stephen McHattie


----------



## loonerman

300


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Michael Fassbender


----------



## MasterMike

X-Men: First Class


----------



## loonerman

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Quicksilver (1986 movie) I love it!


----------



## loonerman

Louie Anderson


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Coming to America


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

Eddie Murphy


----------



## loonerman

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Judge Reinhold


----------



## loonerman

Stripes


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Stripes


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Murray


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Groundhog Day


----------



## MasterMike

Stephen Tobolowsky


----------



## keith

Mississippi Burning


----------



## AuntHen

Gene Hackman


----------



## MasterMike

Unforgiven


----------



## loonerman

Morgan Freeman


----------



## MasterMike

The Dark Knight


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Christian Bale


----------



## MasterMike

American Psycho


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Jared Leto


----------



## MasterMike

Requiem For A Dream


----------



## AuntHen

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## TheShannan

Career Opportunities


----------



## MasterMike

Frank Whaley


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Field of Dreams


----------



## MasterMike

James Earl Jones


----------



## loonerman

Gardens of Stone


----------



## MasterMike

Anjelica Huston


----------



## TheShannan

The Witches


----------



## Pluviophile

Anne Hathaway


----------



## littlefairywren

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## loonerman

Stanley Tucci

“A million girls would kill for the job you merely deign to do.”


----------



## MasterMike

Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## littlefairywren

Hugo Weaving


----------



## MasterMike

The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## TheShannan

Terence Stamp


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Superman II


----------



## MasterMike

Christopher Reeve


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Somewhere In Time


----------



## Pluviophile

Christopher Plummer


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country


----------



## MasterMike

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## littlefairywren

Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## Pluviophile

Carolyn Jones


----------



## Colonial Warrior

How the West Was Won


----------



## MasterMike

Pluviophile said:


> Carolyn Jones


Carolyn Jones was in the 1956 version of *Invasion of the Body Snatchers, *Leonard Nimoy was in the 1978 version; not to be "that guy" but these details stand out in my mind.


----------



## MasterMike

Colonial Warrior said:


> How the West Was Won


Lee J. Cobb


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Our Man Flint


----------



## MasterMike

James Coburn


----------



## BouncingBoy

The original Muppet Movie!


----------



## MasterMike

Steve Martin


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Father of the Bride


----------



## MasterMike

B.D. Wong


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Karate Kid 2


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

Pat Morita


----------



## MattB

Night Patrol


----------



## MasterMike

Linda Blair


----------



## loonerman

Airport 1975


----------



## loonerman

For clarity, I cite the year, if I know there’s been a re-make.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Laurette Spang


----------



## Pluviophile

The Day the Bubble Burst


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Richard Creena


----------



## MasterMike

Colonial Warrior said:


> Richard Creena


I believe you mean "Richard Crenna"
First Blood


----------



## Colonial Warrior

MasterMike said:


> I believe you mean "Richard Crenna"
> First Blood


Yes!


----------



## loonerman

Hot Shots! Part Deux


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Charlie Sheen


----------



## loonerman

Major League


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rene Russo


----------



## littlefairywren

The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## Colonial Warrior

littlefairywren said:


> The Thomas Crown Affair


Pierce Brosnan!
He is also a FA! 

Look him with his attractive wife, Keely!


----------



## loonerman

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

Robin Williams


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## loonerman

Bruno Kirby


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Spy Games


----------



## Pluviophile

Brad Pitt


----------



## MasterMike

Fight Club


----------



## loonerman

Edward Norton


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Incredible Hulk


----------



## littlefairywren

Tim Blake Nelson


----------



## loonerman

Snake & Mongoose


----------



## MasterMike

Noah Wyle


----------



## Pluviophile

The Red Line


----------



## MasterMike

Pluviophile said:


> The Red Line


The Red Line is a TV series, not a movie.


----------



## Pluviophile

MasterMike said:


> The Red Line is a TV series, not a movie.



Oopsie.. Just slipped off my mind. Please accept my apologies. 

A Few Good Men


----------



## loonerman

Cuba Gooding, Jr.


----------



## MasterMike

Boyz N The Hood


----------



## AuntHen

Ice Cube


----------



## MasterMike

Ghosts Of Mars


----------



## littlefairywren

Jason Statham


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Mechanic


----------



## MasterMike

Donald Sutherland


----------



## MattB

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## AuntHen

The Fly


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Geena Davis


----------



## loonerman

A League of Their Own


----------



## Pluviophile

Tom Hanks


----------



## loonerman

Big


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Robert Loggia


----------



## Pluviophile

The Garment Jungle


----------



## MasterMike

Richard Boone


----------



## rockhound225

Big Jake


----------



## AuntHen

John Wayne


----------



## Colonial Warrior

True Grit (1969, the best one)


----------



## loonerman

Kim Darby


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Better Off Dead


----------



## AuntHen

John Cusack

"Sorry your Mom blew up Ricky"


----------



## loonerman

Con Air


----------



## Pluviophile

Monica Potter


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Patch Adams


----------



## AuntHen

Robin Williams


----------



## loonerman

The World According to Garp


----------



## Colonial Warrior

John Lithgow


----------



## loonerman

Memphis Belle


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Pluviophile

New in town


----------



## Colonial Warrior

J.K. Simmons


----------



## loonerman

La La Land


----------



## AuntHen

Ryan Gosling


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Drive


----------



## MasterMike

Christina Hendricks


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Toy Story 4


----------



## MasterMike

Keanu Reeves


----------



## loonerman

Point Break


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Gary Busey


----------



## loonerman

Lethal Weapon


----------



## MasterMike

Danny Glover


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Angels in the Outfield


----------



## loonerman

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## bsack

Colonial Warrior said:


> Angels in the Outfield


Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## AuntHen

Looper


----------



## bsack

Emily Blunt


----------



## AuntHen

The Girl On The Train


----------



## bsack

Justin Theroux


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Megamind


----------



## MasterMike

Tina Fey


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Date Night


----------



## MasterMike

Steve Carrell


----------



## bsack

Dinner for Schmucks


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bruce Greenwood


----------



## bsack

Star Trek(2009)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Chris Pine


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

Star Trek: Into Darkness


----------



## Jujuf3r

Simon Pegg


----------



## Pluviophile

Inheritance


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Patrick Warburton


----------



## MasterMike

Get Smart


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Anne Hathaway


----------



## loonerman

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## MasterMike

Meryl Streep


----------



## loonerman

Julie & Julia


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Amy Adams


----------



## MasterMike

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby


----------



## loonerman

John C. Reilly


----------



## MattB

Gangs of New York


----------



## MasterMike

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Colonial Warrior

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## Pluviophile

Rachel Griffiths


----------



## loonerman

The Rookie


----------



## MasterMike

Dennis Quaid


----------



## loonerman

Dreamscape


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Max Von Sydow


----------



## littlefairywren

Robin Hood (2010)


----------



## MasterMike

Russell Crowe


----------



## MattB

Unhinged


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Papajohn


----------



## Pluviophile

My Many Sons


----------



## MasterMike

Judge Reinhold


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Santa Clause


----------



## MasterMike

Tim Allen


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Galaxy Quest


----------



## MasterMike

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## loonerman

Working Girl

“I am, after all, me.”


----------



## MasterMike

Melanie Griffith


----------



## loonerman

Milk Money


----------



## MasterMike

Ed Harris


----------



## MattB

Creepshow


----------



## Pluviophile

Adrienne Barbeau


----------



## MasterMike

Escape From New York


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Isaac Hayes


----------



## MasterMike

I'm Gonna Git You Sucka


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Steve James


----------



## loonerman

Weird Science (uncredited)


----------



## littlefairywren

Anthony Michael Hall


----------



## MattB

Sixteen Candles


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Molly Ringwald


----------



## loonerman

The Breakfast Club


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Emilio Estevez


----------



## MasterMike

Repo Man


----------



## loonerman

Harry Dean Stanton


----------



## MattB

Christine


----------



## loonerman

Alexandra Paul


----------



## MasterMike

Dragnet (1987)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dabney Coleman


----------



## MasterMike

On Golden Pond


----------



## littlefairywren

Jane Fonda


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Butler


----------



## MasterMike

David Oyelowo


----------



## loonerman

Red Tails


----------



## MasterMike

Terence Howard


----------



## Pluviophile

Iron man


----------



## loonerman

Robert Downey, Jr.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## MasterMike

Jude Law


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow (one of the most fantastic movies a have seen)


----------



## MasterMike

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## MasterMike

Jack Black


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

School of Rock


----------



## MasterMike

Joan Cusack


----------



## AuntHen

Sixteen Candles


The water fountain scene


----------



## loonerman

Paul Dooley


----------



## MattB

A Mighty Wind


----------



## MasterMike

Michael McKean


----------



## loonerman

This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## MasterMike

Harry Shearer


----------



## loonerman

Wayne’s World 2


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> Wayne’s World 2


"Handsome Dan", who could forget?
Mike Myers


----------



## AuntHen

So I Married An Axe Murderer


----------



## MasterMike

Nancy Travis


----------



## loonerman

Three Men and a Baby


----------



## AuntHen

Tom Selleck


----------



## Pluviophile

In & Out


----------



## MasterMike

Matt Dillon


----------



## loonerman

Going in Style


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Alan Arkin


----------



## MasterMike

Catch-22


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Charles Grodin


----------



## MasterMike

Beethoven


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bonnie Hunt


----------



## AuntHen

Jerry Maguire


----------



## loonerman

Rene Zellweger


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bee Movie


----------



## MasterMike

Ray Liotta


----------



## loonerman

Field of Dreams


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

(Wrong page - delete)


----------



## AuntHen

James Earl Jones


----------



## MasterMike

Conan The Barbarian


----------



## Colonial Warrior

William Smith


----------



## MasterMike

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## Pluviophile

Sondra Locke


----------



## loonerman

The Gauntlet


----------



## MasterMike

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Gran Torino


----------



## MasterMike

John Carrol Lynch


----------



## loonerman

The Founder


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Keaton


----------



## AuntHen

Batman (1989)

I was in 8th grade when this came out and had the biggest crush on MK


----------



## MasterMike

Kim Basinger 
(I had the biggest crush on Vicki Vale...)


----------



## loonerman

Blind Date


----------



## MasterMike

Bruce Willis


----------



## loonerman

The Expendables


----------



## MasterMike

Jet Li


----------



## loonerman

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## MasterMike

Joe Pesci


----------



## MattB

Casino


----------



## MasterMike

Sharon Stone


----------



## loonerman

Sphere


----------



## MasterMike

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## loonerman

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## MasterMike

Lucy Liu


----------



## Pluviophile

Kill Bill 1


----------



## MasterMike

Vivica A. Fox


----------



## loonerman

Independence Day


----------



## MasterMike

Will Smith


----------



## loonerman

Men in Black


----------



## MasterMike

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## AuntHen

The Fugitive (1993)


----------



## littlefairywren

Harrison Ford


----------



## loonerman

Working Girl


----------



## Pluviophile

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## MasterMike

Look Who's Talking


----------



## littlefairywren

John Travolta


----------



## MattB

Grease


----------



## loonerman

Stockard Channing


----------



## MasterMike

Six Degrees of Separation


----------



## littlefairywren

Ian McKellen


----------



## loonerman

The Da Vinci Code


----------



## littlefairywren

Tom Hanks


----------



## loonerman

Dragnet (1987)


----------



## MasterMike

Dan Ackyroyd


----------



## MattB

The Great Outdoors


----------



## MasterMike

Annette Benning


----------



## littlefairywren

The Face of Love


----------



## MasterMike

Robin Williams


----------



## MattB

Popeye


----------



## loonerman

Shelley Duvall


----------



## MattB

The Shining


----------



## MasterMike

Joe Turkel


----------



## loonerman

Blade Runner


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Edward James Olmos


----------



## loonerman

Stand and Deliver


----------



## MasterMike

Lou Diamond Phillips


----------



## loonerman

Courage Under Fire


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Matt Damon


----------



## littlefairywren

The Martian


----------



## loonerman

Jeff Bridges


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tron


----------



## MasterMike

David Warner


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Star Trek V: The Final Frontier


----------



## MasterMike

James Doohan


----------



## loonerman

Loaded Weapon 1


----------



## MasterMike

Emilio Estevez


----------



## littlefairywren

Young Guns


----------



## MasterMike

Dylan McDermott


----------



## loonerman

Steel Magnolias


----------



## MasterMike

Sally Field


----------



## loonerman

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## MasterMike

Jackie Gleason


----------



## loonerman

The Hustler


----------



## MasterMike

Paul Newman


----------



## MattB

Slap Shot


----------



## loonerman

Strother Martin


----------



## MasterMike

Cool Hand Luke 
"What we have here is... failure to communicate..."


----------



## littlefairywren

Dennis Hopper


----------



## loonerman

Easy Rider


----------



## loonerman

MasterMike said:


> Cool Hand Luke
> "What we have here is... failure to communicate..."


Actually, according to the American Film Institute list of 100 Years, 100 Movie Quotes, We both misquoted the line. I quoted “…a failure to…” and you quoted “…we have here…”. It’s “What we’ve got here is failure to communicate.” The line is eleventh on the list. The movie didn’t make the 100 Years 100 Movies, though.


----------



## MattB

Jack Nicholson


----------



## MasterMike

Wolf


----------



## littlefairywren

James Spader


----------



## MasterMike

Stargate


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Kurt Russell


----------



## loonerman

Backdraft


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Robert De Niro


----------



## loonerman

The Intern


----------



## MasterMike

Anne Hathaway


----------



## littlefairywren

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## MasterMike

Oliver Platt


----------



## Pluviophile

The Ticket


----------



## MasterMike

Malin Ackerman


----------



## littlefairywren

The Heartbreak Kid


----------



## MasterMike

Ben Stiller


----------



## MattB

Zoolander


----------



## MasterMike

Owen Wilson


----------



## littlefairywren

The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## MasterMike

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## loonerman

Spectre


----------



## loonerman

Cant believe I got Jeff Bridges and Jeff Daniels confused in The Martian.


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> Spectre


Daniel Craig


----------



## littlefairywren

Layer Cake


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Hardy


----------



## littlefairywren

Venom


----------



## MasterMike

Riz Ahmed


----------



## littlefairywren

Nightcrawler


----------



## MasterMike

Jake Gyllenhall


----------



## loonerman

Jarhead


----------



## MasterMike

Jamie Foxx


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Annie (2014)


----------



## MasterMike

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Mask


----------



## MasterMike

Jim Carrey


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Majestic


----------



## MasterMike

Bruce Campbell


----------



## Donna

Sundown: The Vampire in Retreat


----------



## MasterMike

Donna said:


> Sundown: The Vampire in Retreat


Nice deep cut Bruce film!
David Carradine


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> Nice deep cut Bruce film!
> David Carradine



What can I say, I’m a fan of the chin. 

Lone Wolf McQuade


----------



## MasterMike

Chuck Norris


----------



## loonerman

Sidekicks


----------



## Donna

Beau Bridges


----------



## loonerman

Two-Minute Warning


----------



## MasterMike

Charlton Heston


----------



## loonerman

Midway (1976)


----------



## MasterMike

Toshiro Mifune


----------



## loonerman

Gran Prix


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> Gran Prix


I thought for a second that you might choose some Kurosawa movie, but you went with John Frankenheimer's "Grand Prix" instead!
James Garner


----------



## littlefairywren

I can't help myself...

The Notebook ❤


----------



## MasterMike

Ryan Gosling


----------



## loonerman

La La Land


----------



## loonerman

MasterMike said:


> I thought for a second that you might choose some Kurosawa movie, but you went with John Frankenheimer's "Grand Prix" instead!
> James Garner


It was what first popped into my mind.


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> La La Land


Emma Stone


----------



## Donna

Easy A


----------



## MasterMike

Thomas Haden Church


----------



## Donna

Ooooh, one of my favorite movies of all time….TOMBSTONE


----------



## MasterMike

Val Kilmer
"I'm your huckleberry..."


----------



## Donna

Willow



MasterMike said:


> "I'm your huckleberry..."


_If If I didn’t know any better, I’d swear you’re flirting with me…_


----------



## MasterMike

Warwick Davis


----------



## Donna

Mike….Mike….Mike….(Do you prefer ‘master’? If so, we’ll need to negotiate.)…you’re making these too damned easy man.

Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## MasterMike

Donna said:


> Mike….Mike….Mike….(Do you prefer ‘master’? If so, we’ll need to negotiate.)…you’re making these too damned easy man.
> 
> Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy


Aren't you a flirtatious thing? "Mike" will do fine, I don't think we know each other well enough yet to be addressed as "Master".  I can try to make these responses less obvious if you like.

Bill Nighy


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> Aren't you a flirtatious thing? "Mike" will do fine, I don't think we know each other well enough yet to be addressed as "Master".  I can try to make these responses less obvious if you like.
> 
> Bill Nighy


I, Frankenstein

Flirty? Why yes I am. Thing? Eh, not so much…but don’t worry, I’m harmless. For the record, you started it when you quoted the sexiest line in Tombstone, if not all of cinema.


----------



## MasterMike

Kevin Grevioux


----------



## Donna

*I’m disappointed no comeback. I’m losing my touch, dammit.

Underworld*


----------



## MasterMike

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Donna

The Last Days of Disco


----------



## MasterMike

Jennifer Beals


----------



## littlefairywren

The Book of Eli


----------



## MasterMike

Denzel Washington


----------



## loonerman

Flight


----------



## littlefairywren

John Goodman


----------



## MattB

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## MasterMike

Robert Carradine


----------



## Donna

Sex and Breakfast


----------



## MasterMike

Eliza Dushku


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> Eliza Dushku



No comment??? 

Jane Wants a Boyfriend


----------



## littlefairywren

Gabriel Ebert


----------



## MasterMike

News Of The World


----------



## littlefairywren

Mare Winningham


----------



## MasterMike

The Breakfast Club
"Don't you forget about me..."


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> The Breakfast Club
> "Don't you forget about me..."



Did you mean ‘St.Elmo’s Fire’? I’m fairly certain Mare wasn’t in The Breakfast Club. (If I’m wrong or I’ve misunderstood the rules, I’m going to be tres’ embarrassed. Wouldn’t be the first time.)


----------



## MasterMike

Donna said:


> Did you mean ‘St.Elmo’s Fire’? I’m fairly certain Mare wasn’t in The Breakfast Club. (If I’m wrong or I’ve misunderstood the rules, I’m going to be tres’ embarrassed. Wouldn’t be the first time.)


You're right, I got the Brat Pack movies confused. It's been since I saw either.
St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> You're right, I got the Brat Pack movies confused. It's been since I saw either.
> St. Elmo's Fire



It's been a minute since I watched either film myself. The memory is the first to go, isn't it? 

Rob Lowe.


----------



## MattB

Youngblood


----------



## littlefairywren

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Donna

Teenage Dream


----------



## loonerman

Sean McCann


----------



## Donna

Naked Lunch


----------



## MasterMike

Judy Davis


----------



## Donna

Had to pull this one out of the vault....

Barton Fink


----------



## MasterMike

Oh, excellent choice...
John Goodman
"I'll show you the life of the mind!!!" *BANG* "I'll show you the life of the mind!!!" *BANG* "I'll show you the life of the mind!!!"


----------



## Donna

Mr. Mike, we need to organize a Dims movie night....

Monsters (voice work counts, right?)


----------



## MasterMike

Donna said:


> Mr. Mike, we need to organize a Dims movie night....
> 
> Monsters (voice work counts, right?)


Sounds like fun! As for "Monsters", which one? "Inc." or "University"? Either one works.

Billy Crystal


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> Sounds like fun! As for "Monsters", which one? "Inc." or "University"? Either one works.
> 
> Billy Crystal



I was thinking Inc....sticking with voices I am going to go with CARS


----------



## Ilegalpat

Memories of Me


----------



## MasterMike

JoBeth Williams


----------



## SSBHM

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## SSBHM

Kramer v Kramer


----------



## SSBHM

trying to catch up, posted and then two more appeared!


----------



## loonerman

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## MasterMike

All The President's Men


----------



## littlefairywren

Robert Redford


----------



## MasterMike

Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## Donna

Grandpa Walton himself.....Will Geer


----------



## MasterMike

Executive Action


----------



## Donna

Burt Lancaster


----------



## loonerman

From Here to Eternity (1953)


----------



## MasterMike

Deborah Kerr


----------



## Donna

From Here to Eternity

Ooooh, now I wanna make out on a windy beach with the waves....oh never mind.


----------



## loonerman

Montgomery Clift


----------



## MasterMike

The Misfits (no, not the New Jersey horror-punk band with Glenn Danzig...)


----------



## Donna

1961 version, Clark Gable
2020 version, Pierce Brosnan


----------



## MasterMike

I meant the 1961 version...


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> I meant the 1961 version...


A man after my heart! Then of course, Clark Gable!


----------



## littlefairywren

Band of Angels


----------



## MasterMike

Yvonne DeCarlo (Lilly Munster herself!)


----------



## Donna

McClintock


----------



## MasterMike

Maureen O'Hara


----------



## Donna

The Quiet Man


----------



## loonerman

John Wayne


----------



## MasterMike

The War Wagon


----------



## loonerman

Kirk Douglas


----------



## MasterMike

20,000 Leagues Under The Sea


----------



## Donna

Peter Lorre


----------



## MasterMike

The Maltese Falcon (1941)

"It'ssh the sshtuff that... dreamssh are made of..."


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> The Maltese Falcon (1941)
> 
> "It'ssh the sshtuff that... dreamssh are made of..."


Mary Astor

“When you’re slapped, you’ll take it and like it!”


----------



## MasterMike

The Great Lie


----------



## littlefairywren

Bette Davis


----------



## loonerman

Watch On the Rhine


----------



## MasterMike

Janis Wilson


----------



## Donna

Damn, I had to think hard on this one, and I admit I Googled to check my accuracy...

The Creeper


----------



## MasterMike

June Vincent
(I had to do some research too...)


----------



## loonerman

Trapped by Boston Blackie


----------



## Pluviophile

June Vincent


----------



## MasterMike

Pluviophile said:


> June Vincent


Ummm, I already listed her, see the previous page...


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> Ummm, I already listed her, see the previous page...



Edward Norris

Took me a couple days to puzzle this one out without cheating, although I kind of did…I found several of the old Boston Blackie films on one of the classic movie streaming apps and watched them for actors and actresses I recognized.


----------



## loonerman

Boys Town


----------



## MasterMike

Spencer Tracy


----------



## loonerman

Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo


----------



## Donna

Van Johnson


----------



## MasterMike

The Caine Mutiny


----------



## Donna

Fred MacMurray


----------



## loonerman

Follow Me, Boys!


----------



## Pluviophile

MasterMike said:


> Ummm, I already listed her, see the previous page...


Oopsiee. How did I manage to overlook that!!



> Follow Me, Boys!


Vera Miles


----------



## loonerman

The Searchers

Probably the best western movie ever made and gave George Lucas inspiration for Star Wars IV.


----------



## MasterMike

Natalie Wood


----------



## MattB

Rebel Without A Cause


----------



## Donna

Sal Mineo


----------



## Donna

ooops, double post. Damned fat fingers.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Giant


----------



## MasterMike

James Dean


----------



## Colonial Warrior

East of Eden


----------



## MasterMike

Burl Ives


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Big County


----------



## MasterMike

Gregory Peck


----------



## loonerman

Twelve O’Clock High

One of my “desert island” movies


----------



## MasterMike

Hugh Marlowe


----------



## loonerman

The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Michael Rennie

"Klaatu barada nikto"


----------



## loonerman

The Devil’s Brigade


----------



## MasterMike

Cliff Robertson


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Spider-Man (2002)

"With great power, comes great responsibility!"


----------



## MasterMike

Tobey Maguire


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Great Gatsby


----------



## MasterMike

Carey Mulligan


----------



## Donna

Suffragette 

it’s an awesome movie, if y’all haven’t seen it, check it out.


----------



## MasterMike

Meryl Streep


----------



## Donna

Kramer Vs. Kramer


----------



## MasterMike

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Hook


----------



## MasterMike

Bob Hoskins
"What about Smee? Smee's me! What about me?"


----------



## littlefairywren

Enemy at the Gates


----------



## MasterMike

Jude Law


----------



## Donna

Midnight in the Garden of Good & Evil


----------



## MasterMike

John Cusack


----------



## MattB

Better Off Dead


----------



## Donna

David Ogden Stiers


----------



## loonerman

Doc Hollywood

“Nice pig ya got there, Doc.”


----------



## MasterMike

Woody Harrelson


----------



## Donna

Zombieland


----------



## MasterMike

Abigail Breslin


----------



## Donna

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## MasterMike

Steve Carrell


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Despicable Me


----------



## MasterMike

Kristen Wiig


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bridesmaids


----------



## MasterMike

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## Donna

Identity Thief

And my apologies to anyone who liked it, but yuck; awful stinker of a movie IMHO.


----------



## MasterMike

Jason Bateman


----------



## Donna

Speaking of stinkers....Teen Wolf 2


----------



## MasterMike

Donna said:


> Speaking of stinkers....Teen Wolf 2


Oh, Teen Wolf Too; I bet Jason Bateman would like to forget he was ever in that misbegotten sequel.
John Astin


----------



## Donna

I'd like to forget I ever saw it! And keeping with the stinkers theme, although this one is kind of kitschy...

Killer Tomatoes Eat France! (_it's the exclamation point that really makes it a masterpiece, no?)_


----------



## MasterMike

Marc Price (Skippy from *Family Ties*!)


----------



## Donna

Annnddd he was Eddie in Trick or Treat. Sammi Curr lives! One of the best sound tracks of the time, too. 

I can't believe someone else has seen Killer Tomatoes Eat France!


----------



## MasterMike

Ozzy Osbourne (hope the Prince of F'n Darkness recovers from COVID19 soon...)


----------



## Donna

The man survived tetanus after biting the head off a bat, he snorted ants, and god only knows what else. He’s survived Sharon, I think he’s got Covid licked. He’s even strong enough to survive another Melissa McCarthy train wreck:
Ghostbusters 2016


----------



## MasterMike

Ohh, that one still hurts...
Chris Hemsworth


----------



## Donna

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## MasterMike

Charlize Theron


----------



## loonerman

The Italian Job (2003)


----------



## Dromond

Edward Norton


----------



## MasterMike

Rounders


----------



## littlefairywren

John Malkovich


----------



## MasterMike

Con Air


----------



## Dromond

Nicolas Cage


----------



## MasterMike

The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent


----------



## littlefairywren

Pedro Pascal


----------



## MasterMike

The Great Wall


----------



## Dromond

Matt Damon


----------



## MasterMike

Good Will Hunting


----------



## loonerman

Stellan Skarsgard


----------



## MasterMike

Dune Part One _(2021)_
playing evil BHM Baron Vladimir Harkonnen!


----------



## loonerman

Jason Momoa


----------



## MasterMike

Aquaman


----------



## Donna

Ooooh, one of my favorite actors: Graham McTavish!


----------



## MasterMike

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey


----------



## Dromond

Ian McKellen


----------



## MasterMike

Gods And Monsters


----------



## Donna

Brendan  Fraser


----------



## Dromond

The Mummy


----------



## loonerman

Rachel Weisz


----------



## MasterMike

The Fountain


----------



## Donna

Ellen Burstyn


----------



## MattB

The Exorcist


----------



## Donna

Linda Blair


----------



## loonerman

Airport 1975


----------



## MasterMike

Karen Black


----------



## MattB

House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## MasterMike

Sid Haig


----------



## loonerman

Kill Bill: Vol. 2


----------



## Dromond

Uma Thurman


----------



## loonerman

Johnny Be Good


----------



## MasterMike

Anthony Michael Hall


----------



## MattB

Weird Science


----------



## MasterMike

Kelly LeBrock


----------



## loonerman

Hard to Kill


----------



## MasterMike

William Sadler


----------



## loonerman

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## littlefairywren

Clancy Brown


----------



## MasterMike

Highlander
"Tonight you sleep in Hell! There can be only ONE!!!"


----------



## loonerman

Christopher Lambert


----------



## MasterMike

Greystoke: The Legend Of Tarzan


----------



## loonerman

Andie McDowell


----------



## MasterMike

Groundhog Day


----------



## Dromond

Bill Murray


----------



## MasterMike

Ed Wood


----------



## MattB

Martin Landau


----------



## MasterMike

North By Northwest


----------



## Donna

Ooooh, Mike went old school....me likey! 

Leo G. Carroll (and now I have the Rocky Horror opening theme in my head.)


----------



## MasterMike

Tarantula
(He was over a barrel!)


----------



## loonerman

Clint Eastwood (uncredited)


----------



## MasterMike

Pale Rider


----------



## loonerman

Chris Penn


----------



## MasterMike

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Dromond

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## MasterMike

From Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## MattB

Harvey Keitel


----------



## MasterMike

The Last Temptation of Christ


----------



## Donna

Willem Dafoe

(didya miss me Mikey?)


----------



## loonerman

Clear and Present Danger


----------



## MasterMike

Harrison Ford


----------



## Dromond

Patriot Games


----------



## MasterMike

Sean Bean


----------



## loonerman

National Treasure


----------



## MasterMike

Diane Kruger


----------



## Donna

The Piano Player


----------



## MasterMike

Dennis Hopper


----------



## loonerman

Easy Rider


----------



## MasterMike

Jack Nicholson (he stole that movie)


----------



## Donna

Good Lord, yes he did! 

Wolf (1994)


----------



## kyle

Get Shorty


----------



## MasterMike

kyle said:


> Get Shorty


Not sure you're aware of the rules of the game, it's movie; then actor, then movie etc.


----------



## MasterMike

Donna said:


> Good Lord, yes he did!
> 
> Wolf (1994)


James Spader


----------



## loonerman

Sex, Lies, and Videotape


----------



## MasterMike

Laura San Giacomo


----------



## loonerman

Quigley Down Under


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Selleck


----------



## loonerman

Mr. Baseball


----------



## MasterMike

Dennis Haysbert


----------



## loonerman

Major League


----------



## Donna

Wesley Snipes


----------



## MasterMike

Blade II


----------



## Donna

Norman Reedus


----------



## MasterMike

The Boondock Saints


----------



## Donna

Billy Connolly


----------



## MasterMike

The Hobbit: The Battle Of The Five Armies


----------



## littlefairywren

Richard Armitage


----------



## Dromond

Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## Donna

Chris Evans


----------



## MasterMike

Snowpiercer


----------



## littlefairywren

Jamie Bell


----------



## MasterMike

Tintin and the Secret of the Unicorn


----------



## Dromond

Daniel Craig

edit: got the 10,000th post in thread!


----------



## Donna

Knives Out


----------



## MasterMike

Ana de Armas


----------



## loonerman

War Dogs


----------



## MasterMike

Jonah Hill


----------



## kyle

Money ball


----------



## MasterMike

Robin Wright


----------



## Dromond

Forrest Gump


----------



## MasterMike

Gary Sinise


----------



## Donna

Of Mice & Men (1992)


----------



## MasterMike

John Malkovich


----------



## loonerman

In the Line of Fire


----------



## MasterMike

Clint Eastwood


----------



## loonerman

Space Cowboys


----------



## Donna

James Garner


----------



## Dromond

Support Your Local Gunfighter


----------



## loonerman

Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## MasterMike

The Birds


----------



## Donna

Jessica Tandy


----------



## loonerman

Coccoon


----------



## Dromond

Brian Dennehy


----------



## MasterMike

First Blood


----------



## Donna

David Caruso (imagine me typing that after I dramatically put on some sunglasses)


----------



## loonerman

An Officer and a Gentleman


----------



## kyle

Louis Gossett Jr.


----------



## Donna

Iron Eagle


----------



## loonerman

Larry B. Scott


----------



## Funtastic curves

SpaceCamp


----------



## MasterMike

Joaquin Phoenix (who acted in that flick under the name Leaf Phoenix!!)


----------



## Dromond

Her


----------



## MasterMike

Scarlet Johannsen


----------



## loonerman

Isle of Dogs (voice)


----------



## MasterMike

Ken Watanabe


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Last Samurai


----------



## loonerman

Timothy Spall


----------



## littlefairywren

The King's Speech


----------



## MasterMike

Colin Firth


----------



## loonerman

Love Actually


----------



## Donna

Hugh Grant


----------



## MasterMike

Mickey Blue Eyes


----------



## Donna

James Caan


----------



## loonerman

Gardens of Stone


----------



## Donna

D.B. Sweeney


----------



## Funtastic curves

Brother Bear


----------



## MasterMike

Rick Moranis


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Flintstones


----------



## MasterMike

Elizabeth Perkins


----------



## Funtastic curves

Finding Nemo


----------



## loonerman

Willem Dafoe (voice)


----------



## Funtastic curves

Aquaman


----------



## Donna

Jason Momoa (is it hot in here???? )


----------



## Funtastic curves

Justice League


----------



## MasterMike

Henry Cavill


----------



## Dromond

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice

(a poor movie)


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ezra Miller


----------



## MasterMike

Funtastic curves said:


> Ezra Miller


A talented actor but a poor Flash who will hopefully be recast before doing anything else crazy and violent IRL! Just get Grant Gustin in the DCEU already...

City Island (a great film for feedees and SSBBW admirers!)


----------



## MasterMike

Edit: oops, accidentally posted twice...


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> A talented actor but a poor Flash who will hopefully be recast before doing anything else crazy and violent IRL! Just get Grant Gustin in the DCEU already...
> 
> City Island (a great film for feedees and SSBBW admirers!)



You finally picked one I hadn’t seen before, but I rectified that this afternoon. Fun movie.
Andy Garcia


----------



## loonerman

Black Rain


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Douglas


----------



## loonerman

Antman


----------



## MasterMike

Corey Stoll


----------



## Funtastic curves

Michael Pena


----------



## loonerman

Shooter


----------



## kyle

Danny Glover


----------



## loonerman

Lethal Weapon


----------



## kyle

Analyse this


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> Lethal Weapon


Gary Busey


----------



## kyle

Point Break


----------



## loonerman

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Lake House


----------



## MasterMike

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ocean's Eight


----------



## MasterMike

Cate Blanchett


----------



## Funtastic curves

Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## MasterMike

Sir Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Donna

Meet Joe Black


----------



## Funtastic curves

Jeffrey Tambor


----------



## loonerman

The Accountant


----------



## Funtastic curves

J.K. Simmons


----------



## loonerman

La La Land


----------



## Funtastic curves

Rosemarie Braddock


----------



## MasterMike

Cinderella Man


----------



## kyle

Paul Giamatti


----------



## MattB

Donnie Brasco


----------



## Funtastic curves

Zach Grenier


----------



## MasterMike

Fight Club


----------



## Funtastic curves

Helena Bonham


----------



## loonerman

Les Miserables (2012)


----------



## MasterMike

Russell Crowe


----------



## Donna

Cinderella Man


----------



## MasterMike

Donna said:


> Cinderella Man


If you scroll upwards, I just mentioned that flick! But very well....

Renee Zwelleger


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> If you scroll upwards, I just mentioned that flick! But very well....
> 
> Renee Zwelleger


 Sorry, Mike…I didn’t go back far enough. So, instead how about Gladiator?


----------



## MasterMike

"Do you like movies about gladiators?" 
Connie Nielsen


----------



## Donna

You are too funny! 

Wonder Woman


----------



## MasterMike

Robin Wright


----------



## Donna

The Princess Bride!

“You mock my pain.”
“Life is pain, Highness. Anyone whose says differently is selling something.”


----------



## MattB

Christopher Guest


----------



## MasterMike

This Is Spinal Tap
"These go to 11."


----------



## Funtastic curves

Fran Drescher


----------



## kyle

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Donna

John Travolta

_"There's ways of killing yourself without killing yourself."_


----------



## MattB

Carrie (1976)


----------



## MasterMike

Nancy Allen


----------



## Donna

Robocop


----------



## MasterMike

Peter Weller


----------



## Donna

The Adventures of Buckaroo Bonzai


----------



## MasterMike

John Lithgow


----------



## Donna

The World According to Garp


----------



## kyle

Robin Williams


----------



## MattB

Dead Poets Society


----------



## kyle

Ethan Hawke


----------



## Funtastic curves

Training Day


----------



## kyle

Tom Berenger


----------



## MasterMike

Platoon


----------



## Donna

Kevin Dillon


----------



## MattB

The Doors


----------



## MasterMike

Val Kilmer


----------



## Dromond

Top Gun


----------



## Donna

Kelly McGillis


----------



## kyle

Witness


----------



## MasterMike

Harrison Ford


----------



## MattB

American Graffiti


----------



## Dromond

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## Donna

Jaws


----------



## MattB

Robert Shaw


----------



## kyle

Force 10 from Navarone


----------



## Dromond

We could get into a Harrison Ford loop here.

Barbara Bach


----------



## kyle

Touche (right on Harrison Ford)

The Spy Who Loved Me.


----------



## MasterMike

Roger Moore


----------



## kyle

The Cannonball Run


----------



## MasterMike

Burt Reynolds


----------



## MattB

Deliverance


----------



## MasterMike

Ronny Cox


----------



## MattB

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## loonerman

Judge Reinhold


----------



## kyle

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## MattB

Phoebe Cates


----------



## Donna

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## kyle

Tim Matheson


----------



## MasterMike

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## kyle

John Belushi


----------



## Dromond

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Donna

whadda ya want? a rubbberrrr bissskittt? 

Dan Akroyd


----------



## MattB

Trading Places


----------



## kyle

Ghostbusters


----------



## kyle

Call it a tie? (Though beat me again) lol .... But like Trading places better. Go with it


----------



## Donna

Denholm Elliott


----------



## kyle

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## loonerman

John Rhys-Davies


----------



## MasterMike

The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## Dromond

Liv Tyler


----------



## loonerman

That Thing You Do!


----------



## kyle

Steve Zahn


----------



## loonerman

You’ve Got Mail


----------



## kyle

Greg Kinnear


----------



## loonerman

We Were Soldiers


----------



## Dromond

Sam Elliott


----------



## Donna

purrrrrrrr…..um, what were we doing? Oh yes!

Roadhouse


----------



## kyle

Patrick Swayze


----------



## Donna

*swooooons*

The Outsiders


----------



## kyle

One heck of a cast eh ? 

Matt Dillion


----------



## loonerman

Going in Style


----------



## kyle

Michael Caine


----------



## Dromond

Interstellar


----------



## MasterMike

Jessica Chastain


----------



## kyle

The Martian


----------



## MasterMike

Sebastian Stan


----------



## loonerman

Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## lucca23v2

Neal McDonough


----------



## kyle

Walking tall (A Hole in the movie though)


----------



## MasterMike

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson


----------



## Donna

Tooth Fairy


----------



## kyle

Ashley Judd


----------



## MasterMike

Double Jeopardy


----------



## kyle

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## MasterMike

The Fugitive


----------



## kyle

Andreas Katsulas


----------



## loonerman

Hot Shots! Part Deux


----------



## kyle

Richard Crenna


----------



## loonerman

The Sand Pebbles


----------



## Dromond

Steve McQueen


----------



## MasterMike

The Towering Inferno


----------



## kyle

1974 version (great cast) 

O.J. Simpson (the juice)


----------



## Dromond

Naked Gun 33 1/3: The Final Insult
(I had to dig for this one)


----------



## kyle

Me Too

Fred Ward


----------



## MasterMike

May he rest in peace...

Tremors


----------



## Donna

Reba McEntire


----------



## MasterMike

North


----------



## Donna

Jussie Smollett


----------



## kyle

Marshall


----------



## MasterMike

Chadwick Boseman (rest in power, King of Wakanda....)


----------



## kyle

The Express: The Ernie Davis Story


----------



## MasterMike

Dennis Quaid


----------



## MattB

Jaws 3-D


----------



## Donna

ETA…Matt already posted….so, Lea Thompson


----------



## MasterMike

Back To The Future


----------



## Donna

The beautiful Wendie Jo Sperber


----------



## kyle

Used Cars


----------



## MasterMike

Gerrit Graham


----------



## MattB

Phantom of the Paradise


----------



## Donna

Paul Williams


----------



## MasterMike

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## Donna

Jerry Reed


----------



## MasterMike

"Eastbound & down, loaded up and truckin'!"
The Waterboy


----------



## littlefairywren

Kathy Bates


----------



## kyle

Primary Colors


----------



## MasterMike

Emma Thompson


----------



## kyle

Men in Black 3


----------



## MasterMike

Bill Hader


----------



## kyle

Tropic Thunder


----------



## MasterMike

Robert Downey Jr. 
"What do you mean 'you people'?"


----------



## Dromond

Iron Man (Was there really another choice?)


----------



## Donna

Jon Favreau (whose not only a talented director and actor, but a cutie with a hot little Dad-Bod.)


----------



## kyle

Jeff Bridges (lots of layers here)


----------



## kyle

Tie? LOL


----------



## Donna

kyle said:


> Tie? LOL


I was two minutes faster than you, how is that a tie my friend?? But I’m good either way, your answer or mine.


----------



## Dromond

Donna said:


> Jon Favreau (whose not only a talented director and actor, but a cutie with a hot little Dad-Bod.)



Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## MasterMike

Olivia Wilde


----------



## kyle

Rush


----------



## MasterMike

Daniel Bruhl


----------



## loonerman

7 Days in Entebbe


----------



## MasterMike

Rosamund Pike


----------



## kyle

Jack Reacher


----------



## MasterMike

Werner Herzog


----------



## Dromond

Jack Reacher


----------



## kyle

Robert Duvall


----------



## MattB

The Natural


----------



## loonerman

Wilford Brimley


----------



## kyle

The Firm


----------



## loonerman

Gene Hackman


----------



## Dromond

Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## Donna

Owen Wilson


----------



## MattB

Zoolander


----------



## Donna

Ben Stiller

And hey, has anyone seen @MasterMike? This is basically his thread most days and he hasn’t posted in days.


----------



## loonerman

Dodgeball


----------



## kyle

Vince Vaughn


----------



## loonerman

Wedding Crashers


----------



## kyle

Jane Seymour


----------



## MasterMike

Live and Let Die (Jane was a Bond girl!)

Yeah, I'm back; I've had some troubles with my internet and hot water; it's been a hectic week...


----------



## kyle

Clifton James (didn't want to go off on a Rodger Moore tangent) 

Here's to "Fixin' Stuff"


----------



## Donna

Sherrif Pepper!!! And look who is back!!!! YAY!!!!

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## kyle

Dennis Hopper


----------



## loonerman

Easy Rider


----------



## kyle

Ok, Lets have some fun 

Jack Nicholson


----------



## loonerman

A Few Good Men


----------



## kyle

Kiefer Sutherland 

Son of ?


----------



## MattB

The Lost Boys


----------



## kyle

Jason Patric

JMHO but Geronimo was outstanding

"Ok Dixie Boy" (LOL)


----------



## loonerman

The Alamo


----------



## kyle

Dennis Quaid

He kinda' looks like me .... HA Ha ha ha


----------



## Donna

kyle said:


> Dennis Quaid
> 
> He kinda' looks like me .... HA Ha ha ha


Prove it! 

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## loonerman

Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## kyle

Broke Back Mountain


----------



## MasterMike

Heath Ledger
"Jack, I swear..."


----------



## kyle

A Knights Tale


----------



## MasterMike

Rufus Sewell


----------



## loonerman

The Holiday


----------



## kyle

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Donna

Charles Angels


----------



## MasterMike

Lucy Liu


----------



## Dromond

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## loonerman

Jack Black (voice)


----------



## kyle

Tropic Thunder


----------



## MattB

Nick Nolte


----------



## kyle

Blue Chips


----------



## MasterMike

Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## kyle

Little limited here 

Kazaam


----------



## MasterMike

kyle said:


> Little limited here
> 
> Kazaam


Is it Shaq's filmography that's limited, or his acting abilities? 

Ally Walker


----------



## kyle

Both (lol) Heck of a Center, but what 50 something % free throws (hack a shaq late in the game)

Universal Soldier


----------



## MasterMike

Dolph Lundgren


----------



## Dromond

Rocky IV


----------



## kyle

Talia shire


----------



## MattB

The Godfather Part II


----------



## Donna

Diane Keaton


----------



## loonerman

The First Wives Club


----------



## MasterMike

Goldie Hawn


----------



## kyle

Shampoo


----------



## MasterMike

Carrie Fisher


----------



## MattB

The Blues Brothers


----------



## MasterMike

John Belushi


----------



## Donna

The very underrated _Neighbors. _


----------



## MasterMike

Cathy Moriarty


----------



## Donna

Soap DIsh


----------



## Dromond

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## kyle

Ghost


----------



## Donna

“Ohhhhh my love….my darlin’…..”

Patrick Swayze *swoons*


----------



## kyle

Roadhouse


----------



## MasterMike

"Pain don't hurt..."
Kelly Lynch


----------



## Donna

Drugstore Cowboy

“There’s nothing more life affirming than getting the shit kicked outta ya.”


----------



## svenm2112

Clonenumber47 said:


> Steve Carell


Despicable Me 1 2 3 minions minions rise of Gru


----------



## svenm2112

Marlon Brando


----------



## MasterMike

svenm2112 said:


> Despicable Me 1 2 3 minions minions rise of Gru





svenm2112 said:


> Marlon Brando


You're way behind on this thread, chief. Try reading the last post by Donna...


----------



## loonerman

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Dromond

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## loonerman

Gardens of Stone


----------



## kyle

Dean Stockwell


----------



## MasterMike

Blue Velvet


----------



## kyle

Frances Bay (great in Happy Gilmore ... hint hint)


----------



## MattB

The Karate Kid


----------



## kyle

Elisabeth Shue


----------



## kyle

MasterMike said:


> "Pain don't hurt..."
> Kelly Lynch


"I thought you'd be bigger"


----------



## kyle

loonerman said:


> Apocalypse Now


"I love the smell of Napalm in the morning"
"Charlie don't surf"


----------



## kyle

MattB said:


> The Karate Kid



"What kind of belt do you have?" 

"Canvas. You Like? J.C. Penny $3.98, HA Ha ha"


----------



## kyle

I Know, I know ... movie, actor, movie, actor, movie ... Just having a little fun with some great lines from the movies ...


----------



## MasterMike

kyle said:


> Elisabeth Shue


Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## kyle

Nicholas Cage (let's make it easy)


----------



## Donna

Like _Valley Girl_, fer sure


----------



## MasterMike

E.G. Daly

(and the new avatar is adorable, Donna!)


----------



## Donna

Thanks Mike! 

PeeWee’s Big Adventure


----------



## MasterMike

James Brolin


----------



## MattB

The Amityville Horror

(They're going to be so happy in their new home!)


----------



## kyle

Margot Kidder


----------



## Donna

Superman 

(and now I'm going to have that damned song stuck in my head all day!)


----------



## kyle

Gene Hackman


----------



## loonerman

Uncommon Valor


----------



## kyle

Fred Ward


----------



## MattB

Road Trip


----------



## kyle

Seann William Scott


----------



## MattB

Old School


----------



## kyle

Will Ferrell


----------



## kyle

MattB said:


> Old School


Great flick by the way.

"Nice doll you have there Frank"

"Ya she's OK" 

(chuckle)


----------



## kyle

MattB said:


> Old School


"Just ring the bell you pansy"

Blue my man !


----------



## kyle

The Red Dragon - "Not quite street legal, lets keep that on the low down"


----------



## MasterMike

kyle said:


> Will Ferrell


Step Brothers


----------



## Donna

John C. Reily


----------



## kyle

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby


----------



## Donna

Jane Lynch


----------



## MasterMike

Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## Donna

Horatio Sanz


----------



## MasterMike

Spider-Man (2002)


----------



## Dromond

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## MattB

Interview with the Vampire


----------



## MasterMike

Brad Pitt


----------



## MattB

Moneyball


----------



## loonerman

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## kyle

Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## loonerman

Julia Roberts


----------



## kyle

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## MasterMike

Don Cheadle


----------



## kyle

Swordfish


----------



## MasterMike

Halle Berry


----------



## kyle

The Program


----------



## MasterMike

James Caan


----------



## kyle

Brian's Song


----------



## MasterMike

Billy Dee Williams


----------



## loonerman

Fanboys


----------



## MasterMike

Kristen Bell


----------



## kyle

Forgetting Sarah Marshall


----------



## MasterMike

Jason Segel


----------



## kyle

Bad Teacher


----------



## MasterMike

John Michael Higgins


----------



## loonerman

Best In Show


----------



## MattB

Christopher Guest


----------



## kyle

Eugene Levy


----------



## kyle

LOL - Really is a tie. What are the rules? last person picks - tooo funny


----------



## MattB

Let's just call it a draw. 

A Mighty Wind


----------



## kyle

K


----------



## Donna

Nice, a title with both actors....kudos boys. 

Rachael Harris


----------



## MattB

The Hangover


----------



## kyle

Zach Galifianakis


----------



## MasterMike

Due Date


----------



## kyle

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## MasterMike

Weird Science


----------



## loonerman

Bill Paxton


----------



## kyle

Twister


----------



## MattB

Alan Ruck


----------



## kyle

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Donna

Mia Sara


----------



## kyle

Timecop


----------



## MasterMike

Ron Silver


----------



## kyle

ALI


----------



## MasterMike

Nona Gaye


----------



## kyle

The Matrix Reloaded


----------



## MasterMike

Monica Bellucci


----------



## loonerman

Spectre


----------



## kyle

Christoph Waltz


----------



## MasterMike

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## kyle

Make it easy

Brad Pitt


----------



## MasterMike

Kalifornia


----------



## littlefairywren

David Duchovny


----------



## kyle

Things We Lost in the Fire


----------



## MasterMike

Benicio del Toro


----------



## kyle

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

JMHO - But Bill Murry did a better job of Hunter Thompson in "Where the Buffalo Roam". But, Johnny Depp and Hunter where Buds. Depp shot Hunter's ashes into space (lol)


----------



## MasterMike

Christina Ricci


----------



## kyle

Bel Ami


----------



## MasterMike

Robert Pattinson


----------



## kyle

Twilight


----------



## Donna

I feel I can say this as an ex-Twihard, vampires do not sparkle! 

Billy Burke


----------



## MasterMike

Donna said:


> I feel I can say this as an ex-Twihard, vampires do not sparkle!
> 
> Billy Burke


Yeah, those movies pretty ruined the vampire as a horror archetype, thanks goodness that RPatts left behind the stigma of Twilight and proved himself a worthy Batman.

Drive Angry


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> Yeah, those movies pretty ruined the vampire as a horror archetype, thanks goodness that RPatts left behind the stigma of Twilight and proved himself a worthy Batman.
> 
> Drive Angry


Eh, I don't have any problems with the romantic anti-hero vampire. I write about them a great deal, as evidenced here. I think both types of vamps have a place in literature and film. And I was initially ga-ga over Twilight. It just took a few years for me to realize how ridiculously immature and dysfunctional the actual story was. 

Oh, and....Nicholas Cage


----------



## MasterMike

Raising Arizona


----------



## Dromond

Holly Hunter


----------



## kyle

The Firm


----------



## loonerman

Ed Harris


----------



## MasterMike

Top Gun: Maverick


----------



## kyle

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## MasterMike

The Rocketeer (wish Jennifer was still as curvy as she was in that movie, but that's up to her...)


----------



## kyle

Paul Sorvino


----------



## MattB

Goodfellas


----------



## kyle

Joe Pesci


----------



## MasterMike

Home Alone


----------



## kyle

John Candy


----------



## MasterMike

Only The Lonely


----------



## kyle

Ally Sheedy


----------



## MasterMike

Short Circuit (and no fair answering "Johhny 5"!)


----------



## kyle

Come on ... Great Flick (lol) "I'm Alive" "Input"

Steve Guttenberg


----------



## MattB

CAN'T STOP THE MUSIC!

Yes, I yelled that.


----------



## kyle

Really? Village People? Tooooo Fuuuuny

I got nothing


----------



## MasterMike

Valerie Perrine


----------



## Dromond

Heh. Valerie Perrine.


----------



## kyle

The Electric Horseman


----------



## loonerman

Robert Redford


----------



## kyle

Indecent Proposal


----------



## MasterMike

Demi Moore


----------



## kyle

G.I. Jane


----------



## loonerman

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## MasterMike

The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## kyle

Liv Tyler


----------



## loonerman

That Thing You Do!


----------



## kyle

Charlize Theron


----------



## MasterMike

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## kyle

Tom Hardy


----------



## MasterMike

Venom


----------



## kyle

Woody Harrelson


----------



## MasterMike

Zombieland


----------



## kyle

Bill Murry


----------



## MasterMike

kyle said:


> Bill Murry


And also Bill MURRAY! Well, everyone makes misteaks. 

What About Bob?


----------



## Donna

What about him? 

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## waldo

Donna said:


> What about him?
> 
> Richard Dreyfuss



Jaws

He didn't say it, but maybe the best movie line ever: "You're gonna need a bigger boat......"


----------



## littlefairywren

Poseidon


----------



## kyle

Mia Maestro


----------



## MasterMike

Savages


----------



## kyle

Salma Hayek


----------



## MasterMike

From Dusk Til Dawn


----------



## kyle

Cheech Marin


----------



## MasterMike

Up In Smoke


----------



## kyle

Stacy Keach


----------



## MasterMike

American History X


----------



## kyle

Elliot Gould


----------



## MasterMike

The Long Goodbye


----------



## loonerman

Sterling Hayden


----------



## MasterMike

The Godfather


----------



## kyle

Robert Duvall


----------



## loonerman

Secondhand Lions


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Caine


----------



## kyle

Miss Congeniality


----------



## MasterMike

William Shatner


----------



## kyle

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## MasterMike

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## loonerman

Transformers: Dark of the Moon (voice)


----------



## kyle

John Malkovich


----------



## loonerman

Con Air


----------



## kyle

Ving Rhames


----------



## kyle

"I'm pretty fucking far from ok" (hint, hint)


----------



## MasterMike

Pulp Fiction
"I'm gon' medieval on yo ass!"


----------



## kyle

" And Mr. rapist here, gonna' get a couple of hard hitting ( ) go to work on the homes"

Great cast / Great flick 

Uma Thurman


----------



## kyle

Cast is just sick. The Movie is obviously pretty twisted too. 

John Travolta
Samuel L. Jackson
Bruce Willis
Tim Roth
Uma Thurman
Eric Stoltz
Ving Rhames
Christopher Walken
Steve Buscemi
Harvey Keitel
Quentin Tarantino
Rosanna Arquette
Amanda Plummer


----------



## kyle

Harvey Keitel - First movie I saw him in was "Taxi Driver" Pimp outside of the "flop" house. Travis made a mess of that place didn't he?


----------



## MasterMike

kyle said:


> " And Mr. rapist here, gonna' get a couple of hard hitting ( ) go to work on the homes"
> 
> Great cast / Great flick
> 
> Uma Thurman


The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## kyle

Robin Williams


----------



## MasterMike

The Fisher King


----------



## Donna

Kathy Najimy


----------



## MasterMike

Sister Act


----------



## loonerman

Maggie Smith


----------



## MasterMike

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## kyle

Richard Harris


----------



## kyle

Maximus Decimus Meridius (hint hint)


----------



## MasterMike

"Did you hear the one about the happy Roman? He was..."

Gladiator


----------



## kyle

Russell Crowe

"You knew Marcus Aurelius?!" (laughing)

He touched me on the arm once


----------



## MasterMike

Thor: Love and Thunder (Crowe plays an over-the-top, horny BHM Zeus!)


----------



## kyle

Bradley Cooper


----------



## loonerman

American Sniper


----------



## MasterMike

Siena Miller


----------



## kyle

Unfinished Business


----------



## MasterMike

Vince Vaughn


----------



## kyle

Into the Wild


----------



## kyle

Vince Vaugh 

JMHO, but grate under appraised actor.

Old School
Swingers
Wedding Crashers
The Internship


----------



## MasterMike

Brawl In Cell Block 99


----------



## kyle

Don Johnson


----------



## MasterMike

A Boy and His Dog


----------



## loonerman

Wow…
Jason Robards


----------



## MasterMike

Had to go with an obscure cult classic. Here's another...

Johnny Got His Gun


----------



## kyle

Donald Sutherland

Think he some job in Italy ?


----------



## MasterMike

If this were a court case, this would be considered "leading the witness"! But what the hell...

The Italian Job (2003)


----------



## Donna

"Put a leash on your cat!"

Edward Norton


----------



## kyle

MasterMike said:


> If this were a court case, this would be considered "leading the witness"! But what the hell...
> 
> The Italian Job (2003)


LOL .... Nah, just a "suggestion" ....  Or as Yoda would say, "Questions there are" LOL


----------



## kyle

Rounders


----------



## MasterMike

Gretchen Mol


----------



## loonerman

3:10 to Yuma


----------



## kyle

Music From Another Room


----------



## kyle

Damn


----------



## MasterMike

loonerman said:


> 3:10 to Yuma


Peter Fonda


----------



## kyle

South Beach


----------



## MasterMike

Fred Williamson


----------



## kyle

Starsky & Hutch


----------



## MasterMike

Ben Stiller


----------



## kyle

Good choice. So many to choose from. Another great actor. Meet the Fockers ... come on ... Dustin Hoffman and Robert De Niro in the same movie,
Throw in Barbra Streisand and Owen Wilson ... too funny.

Love Robert De Niro's RV with the secret C.I.A. Compartment down below LOL

Go back in the day ...

Tropic Thunder


----------



## MasterMike

Jack Black


----------



## littlefairywren

King Kong (2005)


----------



## MasterMike

Naomi Watts


----------



## Dromond

King Kong


----------



## kyle

The International


----------



## MasterMike

Clive Owen


----------



## kyle

The Bourne Identity


----------



## MasterMike

Julia Stile


----------



## kyle

And Julia Stiles (it's ok we all make misteakes) Got 'cha (LOL) 

The Bourne Ultimatum

One of my Favorite movie series. (All the Jason Bourne flicks)


----------



## MasterMike

Albert Finney


----------



## kyle

A Good Year

Great Flick (JMHO)


----------



## MasterMike

Marion Cotillard


----------



## kyle

The Immigrant 

"If this were a court case and leading the witness"  ... He might have a "clef pallet" (SP?) 

Dyslexia strikes again


----------



## MasterMike

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## kyle

Walk the Line


----------



## MasterMike

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## kyle

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## MasterMike

Melanie Lynskey


----------



## kyle

Coyote Ugly


----------



## MasterMike

Piper Perabo


----------



## kyle

The Lazarus Project

Leading the witness again ... Might have played across from Vin Diesel? LOL


----------



## MasterMike

Paul Walker


----------



## kyle

Varsity Blues


----------



## MasterMike

James Van der Beek


----------



## kyle

Texas Rangers


----------



## MasterMike

Alfred Molina


----------



## Dromond

Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## MasterMike

Dromond said:


> Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark


Using the re-naming ever since the 1999 video re-release! Lucas and Spielberg never could resist tinkering with their finished films...

Karen Allen


----------



## kyle

National Lampons' Animal House

This should unleased a whole "gaggle" of actors/actresses - "release the hounds" LOL


----------



## Donna

Mark “Whadda ya wanna do with your life?” Metcalf


----------



## kyle

Where the Buffalo Roam


----------



## Dromond

Peter Boyle


----------



## kyle

Red Heat


----------



## MasterMike

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## kyle

Twins


----------



## loonerman

Danny DeVito


----------



## MasterMike

Man On The Moon


----------



## kyle

Vincent Schiavelli


----------



## MattB

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## kyle

Toooooo many to choose from. Great cast.

Sean Penn


----------



## MasterMike

Carlito's Way


----------



## kyle

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## loonerman

Crimson Tide


----------



## kyle

James Gandolfini


----------



## loonerman

The Last Castle


----------



## MasterMike

Robert Redford

(smiles and nods)


----------



## Donna

Sneakers


----------



## kyle

David Strathairn


----------



## loonerman

Memphis Belle


----------



## kyle

Billy Zane


----------



## MasterMike

The Phantom


----------



## kyle

Kristy Swanson


----------



## MasterMike

Higher Learning


----------



## kyle

Laurence Fishburne

Great Actor (JMHO)


----------



## MasterMike

He is indeed.

The Matrix


----------



## loonerman

Keanu Reeves


----------



## kyle

So ... We could do the whole John Wick Thing (good stuff by the way}

And soooooo many other flicks (one of my favorite actors)

The one where he was a little baseball coach (right)

Anyway - 

The Replacements - Great flick


----------



## kyle

And thanks for this thread ... Love to remember all this great 
stuff ... bit of a movie buff If you haven't noticed


----------



## kyle

The Lake House
A Walk in The Clouds 
Sweet November
Point Break 

REALLY good stuff 

Throw away Bill and Ted though (LOL)


----------



## MasterMike

kyle said:


> The Lake House
> A Walk in The Clouds
> Sweet November
> Point Break
> 
> REALLY good stuff
> 
> Throw away Bill and Ted though (LOL)


BOGUS!!! I will not hear of throwing out the Bill & Ted Trilogy!!! OK, there's some casual homophobia in the first two that has not aged well, but it was a different time...

Gene Hackman


----------



## Dromond

So many choices!

A Bridge Too Far

(I watched it recently)


----------



## littlefairywren

Ryan O'Neal


----------



## MasterMike

Paper Moon


----------



## Donna

Madeline Kahn (because I don’t like doing what’s expected.)


----------



## MasterMike

Blazing Saddles


----------



## kyle

Dom DeLuise (didn't he have an Elephant)


----------



## loonerman

The Cannonball Run


----------



## kyle

Burt Reynolds

Sorry ... Had to go there.


----------



## loonerman

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## MasterMike

Richard Kiel


----------



## kyle

Happy Gilmore

Really ... Happy fighting Bob Barker Toooooo Funnny


----------



## MasterMike

Carl Weathers


----------



## littlefairywren

Predator


----------



## kyle

Sonny Landham


----------



## MasterMike

Poltergeist (1982)


----------



## kyle

Craig T. Nelson (didn't he live in Alaska?)


----------



## loonerman

Private Benjamin


----------



## kyle

Armand Assante


----------



## loonerman

Striptease


----------



## kyle

Demi Moore

Gotta go here - One of my Favs


----------



## loonerman

The Seventh Sign


----------



## kyle

Michael Biehn

Trivia: "Apparently he's an educated man, now I really hate him"
What movie? Double bonus points (LOL)


----------



## MasterMike

Tombstone


----------



## kyle

MasterMike said:


> Tombstone



Double Bonus tickets on Ski Ball (LOL)


----------



## kyle

Sam Elliott


----------



## loonerman

We Were Soldiers


----------



## kyle

Greg Kinnear


----------



## MasterMike

Mystery Men


----------



## kyle

Wes Studi 

Geronimo - great cast/great flick - Said it before

Jason Patrick - "OK Dixie boy" - 
Robert Duvall - One of my Favs
Gene Hackman 
Matt Damon
Kevin Tighe


----------



## kyle

(To: Mr. Sieber/Robeert Devall) "Perhaps I could learn to hate with more vigor" - Jason Patrick - ultimate sarcastic line


----------



## loonerman

Dances With Wolves


----------



## littlefairywren

Graham Greene


----------



## MasterMike

Maverick


----------



## kyle

Mel Gibson


----------



## MasterMike

Braveheart


----------



## loonerman

Patrick McGoohan


----------



## MasterMike

"I am not a number, I am a free man!"

A Time To Kill


----------



## loonerman

Sandra Bullock


----------



## kyle

The Proposal


----------



## littlefairywren

Betty White


----------



## Dromond

Lake Placid


----------



## kyle

Bridget Fonda


----------



## MasterMike

Point Of No Return


----------



## kyle

Dermot Mulroney


----------



## loonerman

Career Opportunites


----------



## MasterMike

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## kyle

Blood Diamond


----------



## MasterMike

Djimon Honsou


----------



## loonerman

Gladiator


----------



## MasterMike

Oliver Reed


----------



## Dromond

The Adventures of Baron Munchausen


----------



## MasterMike

Robin Williams


----------



## kyle

The Survivors (1983)


----------



## MasterMike

Walter Matthau


----------



## MattB

The Bad News Bears


----------



## loonerman

Tatum O’Neal


----------



## kyle

Tatum O'Neal


----------



## loonerman

Paper Moon


----------



## kyle

Randy Quaid


----------



## loonerman

Independence Day


----------



## kyle

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## loonerman

Isle of Dogs (voice)


----------



## MasterMike

Ken Watanabe


----------



## loonerman

The Last Samurai


----------



## kyle

Tony Goldwyn (Something about a penny sliding up the inside of a door?)


----------



## littlefairywren

Yeah, there's that coin, but...
Kiss The Girls


----------



## kyle

Roma Maffia


----------



## Ilegalpat

The King and I


----------



## MasterMike

Ilegalpat said:


> The King and I


Roma Maffia wasn't in 1956's *The King & I, *she was born two years after it came out!

Eraser


----------



## Donna

Robert Pastorelli


----------



## kyle

Dances with Wolves


----------



## Donna

Graham Greene


----------



## kyle

Thunderheart


----------



## MasterMike

Val Kilmer


----------



## kyle

True Romance


----------



## littlefairywren

Gary Oldman


----------



## kyle

Air Force One


----------



## Dromond

Glenn Close


----------



## MasterMike

Fatal Attraction


----------



## loonerman

Anne Archer


----------



## littlefairywren

Patriot Games


----------



## kyle

Sean Bean


----------



## loonerman

National Treasure


----------



## MasterMike

Nicolas Cage


----------



## Donna

Valley Girl. fer sure, doncha know


----------



## kyle

E.G. Daily


----------



## MasterMike

31


----------



## loonerman

Malcom McDowell


----------



## kyle

Some Kind of Beautiful (Rhymes with kayak ...?)


----------



## MasterMike

Salma Hayek


----------



## kyle

Desperado (Great flick. The Love/Hate relationship with Antonio Banderas)

Gotta love the knife throwing hitman with "quarters" to call on the phone .... tooo fuuny


----------



## MasterMike

Steve Buscemi


----------



## Donna

Airheads


----------



## MasterMike

Chris Farley


----------



## loonerman

Tommy Boy


----------



## kyle

Julie Warner


----------



## loonerman

Doc Hollywood


----------



## MasterMike

Michael J. Fox


----------



## kyle

The American President


----------



## MasterMike

Annette Bening


----------



## kyle

Bugsy 

(some great Shampoo) 

Even rides a Triumph motorcycle


----------



## MasterMike

Warren Beatty

Your trying to influence the next post is starting to make you look like a real "Dick"...


----------



## Donna

Ishtar 'cause this girl refuses to be influenced.  Sorry boys.


----------



## MasterMike

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## loonerman

Rain Man


----------



## MasterMike

Valeria Golino


----------



## loonerman

Hot Shots!


----------



## littlefairywren

Kevin Dunn


----------



## loonerman

Dave


----------



## kyle

Ben Kingsley


----------



## Dromond

Transsiberian


----------



## MasterMike

Woody Harrelson


----------



## loonerman

White Men Can’t Jump


----------



## kyle

Rosie Perez


----------



## Dromond

Birds of Prey


----------



## kyle

Margot Robbie


----------



## MasterMike

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## kyle

So, we haven't had Leonardo DiCaprio for a bit (great actor - JMHO)

But let's go with ...

Matthew McConaughey - Surfer dude! - Leading the witness and a "dick" I know (lol)


----------



## MasterMike

Dazed and Confused

"I get older and they---stay the same..."


----------



## kyle

Cole Hauser


----------



## MasterMike

Pitch Black


----------



## kyle

Radha Mitchell


----------



## MasterMike

Silent Hill


----------



## kyle

Kim Coates


----------



## MasterMike

Black Hawk Down


----------



## kyle

Ewan McGregor


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Hardy


----------



## Donna

Venom


----------



## MasterMike

Riz Ahmed


----------



## kyle

Jason Bourne (2016)

There's a treasure trove here (and no leading the witness either ... lol)


----------



## MasterMike

Vincent Cassel


----------



## loonerman

Shrek (voice)


----------



## MasterMike

Eddie Murphy


----------



## littlefairywren

Dreamgirls


----------



## MasterMike

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Dromond

Sing (voice)


----------



## MasterMike

Taron Egerton (voice)


----------



## kyle

Kingsman: The Secret Service 2014


----------



## MasterMike

Colin Firth


----------



## loonerman

Love Actually

“Alone again…naturally.”


----------



## kyle

Keira Knightley


----------



## loonerman

The Imitation Game


----------



## MasterMike

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## MasterMike

Zoe Saldana


----------



## kyle

Colombiana


----------



## MasterMike

Cliff Curtis


----------



## kyle

Three Kings


----------



## MasterMike

George Clooney


----------



## kyle

The Perfect Storm


----------



## MasterMike

Diane Lane


----------



## Donna

Stay gold, Ponyboy....The Outsiders


----------



## Dromond

Emilio Estevez


----------



## Donna

The Breakfast Club


----------



## kyle

Ally Sheedy


----------



## MattB

Short Circuit


----------



## Donna

Fisher Stevens


----------



## MasterMike

Super Mario Bros. (1993)


----------



## loonerman

Bob Hoskins


----------



## kyle

Michael


----------



## MasterMike

Andie MacDowall


----------



## Dromond

Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## MasterMike

Rowan Atkinson


----------



## loonerman

Love Actually

“The flashest of flashes.”


----------



## kyle

Chiwetel Ejiofor


----------



## MasterMike

Serenity (2005)


----------



## kyle

Alan Tudyk


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story


----------



## kyle

Vince Vaughn


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Psycho


----------



## kyle

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## FuriousGeorge

A History of Violence


----------



## kyle

Maria Bello


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Grown Ups


----------



## kyle

Salma Hayek - If she's in a flick, she's my pick


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Once Upon a Time in Mexico


----------



## kyle

Antonio Banderas (Was he a hitman?) lol


----------



## loonerman

Philadelphia

He hasn’t always played a hitman.


----------



## kyle

He hasn’t always played a hitman. (Did have a bad ass guitar case thought) 

Danzel Washinton


----------



## MasterMike

DENzel was also good in:

Training Day


----------



## Donna

Fences (which is a very good movie, by and by)  whoops, sorry. ETA:

Tom Berenger


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Major League


----------



## loonerman

Dennis Haysbert


----------



## kyle

MasterMike said:


> DENzel was also good in:
> 
> Training Day


(lol) I'm dyslexic ... can't spell "cat" unless you spot me the "C" and the "T"


----------



## kyle

Heat (1995)


----------



## MasterMike

Al Pacino


----------



## FuriousGeorge

I assume we can't use his Dunkin' Donuts commercial. So I will go with...


Devils Advocate


----------



## kyle

Charlize Theron


----------



## MasterMike

Atomic Blonde


----------



## kyle

John Goodman


----------



## Donna

The Big Lebowski

“This is what happens when you [email protected]&k a stranger in the a$$!”


----------



## kyle

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## loonerman

Charlie Wilson’s War


----------



## kyle

Julia Roberts


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## kyle

Andy Garcia


----------



## FuriousGeorge

The Untouchables


----------



## kyle

Sean Connery


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## MasterMike

Harrison Ford


----------



## loonerman

American Graffiti


----------



## kyle

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## MasterMike

Always


----------



## kyle

John Goodman


----------



## loonerman

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## kyle

James Cromwell


----------



## loonerman

Star Trek: First Contact


----------



## kyle

Brent Spiner


----------



## MasterMike

Star Trek: Insurrection


----------



## kyle

Don't want to get struck in a Star Trek thing (could go one for days) - no offense 

Donna Murphy


----------



## MasterMike

Spider-Man 2 _(2004)_


----------



## kyle

Elizabeth Banks


----------



## Donna

Pitch Perfect


----------



## MasterMike

Rebel Wilson


----------



## kyle

The Hustle


----------



## MasterMike

Anne Hathaway


----------



## littlefairywren

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## kyle

Heath Ledger


----------



## Donna

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## MasterMike

Julia Stiles


----------



## kyle

The Bourne Identity (2002)


----------



## MasterMike

Chris Cooper


----------



## kyle

Seabiscuit


----------



## rockhound225

William H Macy


----------



## MasterMike

Fargo


----------



## rockhound225

Frances McDormand


----------



## MasterMike

Blood Simple


----------



## kyle

M. Emmet Walsh


----------



## loonerman

The Jerk


----------



## Donna

My Ex-husband….oh wait…wrong forum….

Carl Reiner


----------



## MasterMike

Toy Story 4 (_voice_)


----------



## kyle

Keanu Reeves


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Constantine


----------



## kyle

Rachel Weisz


----------



## loonerman

Enemy at the Gatess


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Ed Harris


----------



## MasterMike

Top Gun: Maverick


----------



## loonerman

Glen Powell


----------



## MasterMike

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Dromond

Tom Hardy


----------



## MasterMike

Dunkirk


----------



## loonerman

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Death on the Nile


----------



## littlefairywren

Annette Bening


----------



## kyle

The American President


----------



## MasterMike

Martin Sheen


----------



## loonerman

Cadence


----------



## kyle

Charlie Sheen


----------



## loonerman

No Man’s Land


----------



## kyle

Randy Quaid


----------



## MasterMike

National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## MattB

Eugene Levy


----------



## loonerman

Bringing Down the House


----------



## kyle

Steve Martin


----------



## loonerman

Parenthood


----------



## MasterMike

Rick Moranis


----------



## Donna

My Blue Heaven


----------



## kyle

Joan Cusack


----------



## MattB

Sixteen Candles


----------



## kyle

Molly Ringwald


----------



## MasterMike

Betsy's Wedding


----------



## kyle

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## loonerman

Coach Carter


----------



## MasterMike

Channing Tatum


----------



## loonerman

The Lego Movie (voice)


----------



## MasterMike

Liam Neeson (_voice_)


----------



## loonerman

Rob Roy


----------



## kyle

Brian Cox


----------



## loonerman

Braveheart


----------



## kyle

loonerman said:


> Braveheart


Great Flick.

Mel Gibson


----------



## MasterMike

Bird On A Wire


----------



## kyle

Goldie Hawn


----------



## MasterMike

Private Benjamin


----------



## kyle

Armand Assante


----------



## MasterMike

The Mambo Kings


----------



## kyle

Antonio Banderas

JMHO one of the best/underappreciated actors


----------



## MasterMike

The Mask of Zorro


----------



## kyle

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## MasterMike

Entrapment


----------



## kyle

Sean Connery 

Gotta go there ... Spells his first name same as me (lol) 

Plus, him and Steve McQueen ... two coolest


----------



## MasterMike

Highlander


----------



## kyle

James Cosmo - "That will wake you up in the morning boy"


----------



## MasterMike

Trainspotting


----------



## kyle

Ewan McGregor


----------



## MasterMike

Doctor Sleep


----------



## Dromond

Rebecca Ferguson


----------



## MasterMike

Dune: Part One (_2021_)


----------



## Donna

Stellan Starsgard


----------



## MasterMike

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End


----------



## kyle

Keira Knightley


----------



## loonerman

Love Actually


----------



## kyle

Liam Neeson


----------



## MasterMike

Taken


----------



## kyle

Maggie Grace


----------



## MasterMike

Knight and Day


----------



## kyle

Cameron Dias


----------



## loonerman

The Holiday


----------



## MasterMike

Eli Wallach


----------



## loonerman

The Magnificent Seven (1960)


----------



## kyle

Charles Bronson


----------



## Ilegalpat

St. Ives


----------



## MasterMike

Jacqueline Bisset


----------



## kyle

Class (1983)


----------



## MasterMike

Virginia Madsen


----------



## kyle

Wonder Woman (2009)


----------



## MasterMike

Connie Nielsen


----------



## loonerman

Gladiator


----------



## MasterMike

Djimon Honsou


----------



## kyle

Blood Diamond (2006)


----------



## MasterMike

Arnold Vosloo


----------



## loonerman

The Mummy (1999)


----------



## MasterMike

Rachel Weisz


----------



## Donna

Oz the Great and Powerful


----------



## MasterMike

Mila Kunis


----------



## Donna

Friends With Benefits


----------



## littlefairywren

Bryan Greenberg


----------



## MasterMike

Bride Wars


----------



## kyle

Kate Hudson


----------



## MasterMike

Almost Famous


----------



## kyle

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## MasterMike

The Hitchhiker's Guide To Galaxy (_2005_)


----------



## Donna

42! Sam Rockwell


----------



## loonerman

Galaxy Quest

“Never give up! Never surrender!”


----------



## MasterMike

Missi Pyle


----------



## loonerman

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story


----------



## MasterMike

Rip Torn


----------



## kyle

Down Periscope


----------



## MasterMike

Lauren Holly


----------



## kyle

Any Given Sunday


----------



## MasterMike

Al Pacino


----------



## loonerman

Scent of a Woman (1992)


----------



## kyle

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## MattB

Moneyball


----------



## kyle

Brad Pitt


----------



## kyle

MattB said:


> Moneyball


Great flick. Another underappreciated? Yeah, it's a baseball movie, but all the: Man vs. Man, Man vs. Society ... all the stuff from Lit class.


----------



## loonerman

Fury

“Best job I ever had.”


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Pena


----------



## loonerman

Shooter


----------



## MasterMike

Kate Mara


----------



## kyle

The Martian


----------



## MasterMike

Sebastian Stan


----------



## loonerman

Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## MasterMike

Hayley Atwell


----------



## loonerman

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## kyle

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## MasterMike

Ghost World


----------



## kyle

Steve Buscemi


----------



## MasterMike

Trees Lounge


----------



## kyle

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## loonerman

The Last Full Measure


----------



## MasterMike

Christopher Plummer


----------



## MattB

Dragnet


----------



## marystravels123

steely said:


> Ralph Macchio


Karate kid


----------



## MasterMike

MattB said:


> Dragnet


Dan Ackyroyd


----------



## Donna

Ghostbusters (1984)


----------



## kyle

Bill Murray


----------



## Donna

What About Bob?


----------



## kyle

Richard Dreyfuss


----------



## Donna

Jaws


----------



## kyle

Roy Scheider


----------



## loonerman

52 Pick-Up


----------



## kyle

Kelly Preston


----------



## MasterMike

Jerry Maguire


----------



## loonerman

Tom Cruise


----------



## MattB

Risky Business


----------



## kyle

Richard Masur


----------



## MasterMike

My Girl


----------



## kyle

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Donna

Halloween


----------



## MattB

Donald Pleasence


----------



## MasterMike

Escape From New York


----------



## Donna

Isaac Hayes, '_ya damn right!' _


----------



## loonerman

It Could Happen to You


----------



## kyle

Stanley Tucci


----------



## MasterMike

Big Night


----------



## kyle

Liev Schreiber


----------



## MasterMike

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## loonerman

Hugh Jackman


----------



## kyle

Swordfish (2001)


----------



## MasterMike

Halle Berry


----------



## kyle

The Last Boy Scout


----------



## MasterMike

Bruce Willis


----------



## kyle

Red


----------



## MasterMike

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## loonerman

The Poseidon Adventure (1972)


----------



## Dromond

Shelley Winters


----------



## MasterMike

The Night Of The Hunter


----------



## kyle

Robert Mitchum


----------



## loonerman

Gung Ho! (1943)


----------



## MasterMike

Randolph Scott
(_sighs and takes off hat_) "RANDOLPH SCOTT!!!"


----------



## loonerman

Bombardier


----------



## MasterMike

Eddie Albert 
(and no fair posting "Green Acres", that was a TV show!)


----------



## loonerman

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## MasterMike

Bernadette Peters


----------



## Richard 1972

Kevin


----------



## loonerman

Richard 1972 said:


> Kevin


Huh?


----------



## MattB

The Jerk


----------



## kyle

Steve Martin


----------



## MasterMike

The Man With Two Brains


----------



## kyle

James Cromwell


----------



## MasterMike

Star Trek: First Contact


----------



## kyle

Neal McDonough


----------



## MasterMike

Minority Report


----------



## kyle

Colin Farrell


----------



## loonerman

SWAT


----------



## MasterMike

Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## loonerman

Battle Los Angeles


----------



## kyle

Bridget Moynahan


----------



## MasterMike

John Wick


----------



## kyle

"He killed 3 men with a pencil"

Michael Nyqvist


----------



## MasterMike

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo _(2009)_


----------



## kyle

Lena Endre


----------



## MasterMike

Kingsman: The Golden Circle


----------



## kyle

Colin Firth


----------



## MasterMike

1917


----------



## loonerman

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## MasterMike

Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness


----------



## kyle

Rachel McAdams


----------



## loonerman

Wedding Crashers


----------



## MasterMike

Owen Wilson


----------



## kyle

The Internship


----------



## MasterMike

Rose Byrne


----------



## MattB

Insidious


----------



## kyle

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## MasterMike

MattB said:


> Insidious


Barbara Hershey


----------



## kyle

Last of the Dogmen


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Berenger


----------



## loonerman

Platoon


----------



## kyle

Forest Whitaker


----------



## loonerman

Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## kyle

Robin Williams


----------



## MasterMike

Insomnia _(2002)_


----------



## kyle

Al Pacino


----------



## MasterMike

Serpico


----------



## littlefairywren

Allan Rich


----------



## loonerman

Disclosure


----------



## kyle

Donald Sutherland


----------



## MasterMike

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## kyle

Kevin Bacon


----------



## MasterMike

Hollow Man


----------



## kyle

Josh Brolin


----------



## MattB

The Goonies


----------



## Donna

Sean Astin

Goonies Never Die!


----------



## loonerman

Memphis Belle


----------



## kyle

Billy Zane


----------



## MattB

Zoolander


----------



## MasterMike

Will Ferrell


----------



## Donna

Step Brothers


----------



## kyle

John C. Reilly

Something about Talladega ? (lol)


----------



## Donna

nope Kyle, I'm not taking that bait! 

_Licorice Pizza _


----------



## MasterMike

Tom Waits


----------



## MattB

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## MasterMike

Winona Ryder


----------



## MattB

Beetlejuice


----------



## loonerman

Michael Keaton


----------



## Dromond

Johnny Dangerously


----------



## MasterMike

Danny DeVito


----------



## MattB

Throw Momma From The Train


----------



## MasterMike

Billy Crystal


----------



## loonerman

City Slickers


----------



## MasterMike

Bruno Kirby


----------



## kyle

Where the Buffalo Roam (1980)


----------



## MasterMike

Peter Boyle


----------



## kyle

The Candidate


----------



## MasterMike

Robert Redford


----------



## kyle

The Natural


----------



## MasterMike

Kim Basinger


----------



## loonerman

Blind Date


----------



## MasterMike

Bruce Willis


----------



## loonerman

Sunset (1988)


----------



## kyle

Dermot Mulroney


----------



## MasterMike

Young Guns


----------



## loonerman

Emilio Estevez


----------



## kyle

The Breakfast Club


----------



## MasterMike

Judd Nelson


----------



## kyle

A Tale of Two Guns


----------



## MasterMike

Casper Van Dien


----------



## loonerman

Starship Troopers


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Ironside


----------



## loonerman

Total Recall (1990)


----------



## kyle

Sharon Stone


----------



## MasterMike

Casino


----------



## kyle

James Woods

Supposedly 180 I.Q.


----------



## loonerman

The Hard Way (1991)


----------



## MasterMike

Delroy Lindo


----------



## littlefairywren

Gone In Sixty Seconds


----------



## kyle

Robert Duvall


----------



## MasterMike

Apocalypse Now


----------



## kyle

Dennis Hopper


----------



## loonerman

Easy Rider


----------



## kyle

Jack Nicholson


----------



## loonerman

A Few Good Men


----------



## kyle

Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## MattB

The Lost Boys


----------



## kyle

Jason Patric

"Ok Dixie Boy"

Name that movie/scene ... hint: Geronimo


----------



## loonerman

Speed 2: Cruise Control


----------



## MasterMike

Willem DaFoe


----------



## kyle

Clear and Present Danger


----------



## MasterMike

Thora Birch


----------



## Donna

*HOCUS POCUS!!* 

"Winnie, I smell children!"


----------



## SSBHM

Bette Midler


----------



## MasterMike

Beaches


----------



## kyle

Barbara Hershey


----------



## MasterMike

Black Swan


----------



## kyle

Natalie Portman


----------



## MasterMike

Closer


----------



## kyle

Mary McDonnell


----------



## loonerman

Sneakers


----------



## Donna

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## kyle

Blues Brothers


----------



## loonerman

John Belushi


----------



## kyle

Continental Divide


----------



## MasterMike

Blair Brown


----------



## loonerman

Space Cowboys


----------



## kyle

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## MasterMike

No Country For Old Men


----------



## kyle

Woody Harrelson


----------



## loonerman

Midway (2019)


----------



## MasterMike

Ed Skrein


----------



## loonerman

Deadpool


----------



## kyle

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## MasterMike

Free Guy


----------



## littlefairywren

Channing Tatum


----------



## kyle

White House Down


----------



## MasterMike

Maggie Gyllenhall


----------



## kyle

Crazy Heart


----------



## MasterMike

Jeff Bridges


----------



## kyle

Seabiscuit


----------



## MasterMike

Chris Cooper


----------



## kyle

The Bourne Identity


----------



## Donna

Walton Goggins


----------



## kyle

Django Unchained


----------



## MasterMike

Kerry Washington


----------



## loonerman

Ray


----------



## Dromond

Jamie Foxx


----------



## MasterMike

Spider-Man: No Way Home


----------



## kyle

Jon Favreau


----------



## MasterMike

Swingers


----------



## kyle

Vince Vaughn


----------



## loonerman

Wedding Crashers


----------



## MattB

Christopher Walken


----------



## loonerman

Wayne’s World 2


----------



## MasterMike

Tia Carrere


----------



## loonerman

True Lies


----------



## MasterMike

Eliza Dushku


----------



## kyle

City by the Sea


----------



## MasterMike

Frances McDormand


----------



## loonerman

Raising Arizona


----------



## MasterMike

Holly Hunter


----------



## kyle

Broadcast News


----------



## MasterMike

Albert Brooks


----------



## kyle

The Scout 

Great helicopter scene


----------



## MasterMike

Dianne Wiest


----------



## loonerman

Parenthood


----------



## MasterMike

Mary Steenburgen


----------



## loonerman

Time After Time (1979)


----------



## kyle

Malcolm Mcdowell


----------



## MasterMike

Tank Girl


----------



## littlefairywren

Lori Petty


----------



## loonerman

A League of Their Own


----------



## kyle

Madonna


----------



## loonerman

Vision Quest


----------



## MasterMike

Matthew Modine


----------



## loonerman

Wind


----------



## MasterMike

Jennifer Grey


----------



## loonerman

Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## MasterMike

C. Thomas Howell


----------



## loonerman

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## MasterMike

Dee Wallace


----------



## kyle

10


----------



## MasterMike

Bo Derek


----------



## loonerman

Tommy Boy


----------



## Donna

Chris Farley (bless him, may he RIP)


----------



## kyle

Wayne's World (1992)


----------



## kyle

Donna said:


> Chris Farley (bless him, may he RIP)


2nd That


----------



## loonerman

Dana Carvey


----------



## MattB

This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## loonerman

Christopher Guest


----------



## kyle

A Few Good Men


----------



## loonerman

Noah Wyle


----------



## MasterMike

Donnie Darko


----------



## kyle

Patrick Swayze


----------



## MasterMike

The Outsiders


----------



## kyle

Diane Lane


----------



## MasterMike

Streets Of Fire


----------



## kyle

Willem Dafoe


----------



## MasterMike

The Last Temptation of Christ


----------



## loonerman

Harvey Keitel


----------



## MasterMike

Mean Streets


----------



## littlefairywren

Robert De Niro


----------



## kyle

Analyze This


----------



## MasterMike

Billy Crystal


----------



## Donna

City Slickers


----------



## MasterMike

Jack Palance


----------



## Donna

Miss me Mikey? 

Batman 1989 (one of the better versions of the character IMO)


----------



## kyle

Kim Basinger


----------



## MasterMike

Donna said:


> Miss me Mikey?
> 
> Batman 1989 (one of the better versions of the character IMO)


Good to see you back, Donna!


----------



## MasterMike

kyle said:


> Kim Basinger


My Stepmother Is An Alien


----------



## kyle

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## MasterMike

American Pie
"This one time at band camp..."


----------



## kyle

Jennifer Coolidge


----------



## MasterMike

Best In Show


----------



## Donna

Catherine O’Hara


----------



## MattB

Beetlejuice


----------



## loonerman

Michael Keaton


----------



## Donna

Johnny Dangerously


----------



## MasterMike

Danny DeVito


----------



## kyle

Twins


----------



## loonerman

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## MasterMike

Commando


----------



## loonerman

Rae Dawn Chong


----------



## MasterMike

Tales From The Darkside: The Movie


----------



## loonerman

Christian Slater


----------



## MasterMike

Interview With The Vampire


----------



## littlefairywren

Brad Pitt


----------



## MasterMike

Snatch


----------



## kyle

Benicio del Toro


----------



## loonerman

Licence to Kill


----------



## MasterMike

Timothy Dalton


----------



## loonerman

Hot Fuzz


----------



## MasterMike

"For the greater good."
Jim Broadbent


----------



## loonerman

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull

“We reach a point where life stops giving us things and starts taking them away.” (paraphrase)


----------



## MasterMike

Sir John Hurt (The War Doctor! R.I.P.)


----------



## kyle

Harrison Ford


----------



## loonerman

Working Girl


----------



## kyle

Oliver Platt


----------



## MasterMike

Casanova (_2005_)


----------



## kyle

Heath Ledger


----------



## MasterMike

The Dark Knight
"See, I'm not a monster, I'm just ahead of the curve..."


----------



## kyle

Christian Bale


----------



## MasterMike

The Fighter


----------



## kyle

Mark Walberg

Don't care want anyone says - Great actor/director

Boogie Nights? Really though? LOL


----------



## loonerman

The Italian Job (2003)


----------



## MasterMike

Mos Def


----------



## kyle

Monster's Ball


----------



## MasterMike

Halle Berry


----------



## kyle

The Program 1993


----------



## MasterMike

Joey Lauren Adams


----------



## Donna

Dazed and Confused


----------



## kyle

Ben Affleck


----------



## MasterMike

Good Will Hunting


----------



## kyle

Matt Damon


----------



## MasterMike

Dogma


----------



## Donna

Alanis Morissette


----------



## MasterMike

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back (playing God again!)


----------



## Donna

Damn, Mike, you’re good! (For us 80s/90s girls, Alanis is god.) 

Jason Mewes


----------



## MasterMike

Mallrats
"Fly, fatass, fly!"


----------



## Donna

“You want me to rub it?” 🫣

Kevin Smith


----------



## FuriousGeorge

steely said:


> Ralph Macchio


Kevin Smith

Cop Out


----------



## MasterMike

Tracy Morgan


----------



## loonerman

The Longest Yard (2005)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Adam Sandler


----------



## loonerman

I Now Pronounce You Larry & Chuck


----------



## FuriousGeorge

loonerman said:


> I Now Pronounce You Larry & Chuck


Rob Schneider


----------



## MasterMike

The Waterboy


----------



## kyle

Jerry Reed


----------



## Donna

“Son!”

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## MasterMike

Sally Field


----------



## Donna

Lincoln


----------



## kyle

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## FuriousGeorge

kyle said:


> Tommy Lee Jones


No Country For Old Men


----------



## Donna

Javier Bardem


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Donna said:


> Javier Bardem


Skyfall


----------



## Donna

Ralph Fiennes


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Donna said:


> Ralph Fiennes


Quiz Show


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Hank Azaria


----------



## loonerman

Year One


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Cena


----------



## littlefairywren

Juno


----------



## kyle

Jason Bateman


----------



## MasterMike

Horrible Bosses


----------



## kyle

Colin Farrell


----------



## MasterMike

Phone Booth


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Forest Whitaker


----------



## MasterMike

Good Morning Vietnam


----------



## kyle

Robert Wuhl


----------



## MasterMike

Batman '89


----------



## Donna

Kim Basinger


----------



## MasterMike

Never Say Never Again


----------



## kyle

Sean Connery


----------



## MasterMike

Rising Sun


----------



## kyle

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Donna

To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything! Julie Newmar


----------



## kyle

John Leguizamo


----------



## Donna

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## MasterMike

Paul Sorvino (R.I.P.)


----------



## loonerman

The Rocketeer


----------



## MasterMike

William Campbell


----------



## kyle

Gettysburg (1993)


----------



## MasterMike

Stephen Lang


----------



## kyle

Avatar


----------



## MasterMike

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Donna

Ghostbusters


----------



## MasterMike

Ernie Hudson


----------



## Donna

Gallows Road


----------



## MasterMike

Kevin Sorbo (sad that Ernie Hudson has to act with that d-bag in one of those dreadful Pureflix movies, he's too good for that fundamentalist tripe!)


----------



## Donna

Kull the Conqueror (and I agree Mike. I’m often surprised at some of the actors I see in the Pureflix movies.)


----------



## MasterMike

I think you meant _Kull _The Conqueror, a creation of Conan author Robert E. Howard; but I knew what you meant. 

Tia Carrere


----------



## kyle

Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man


----------



## MasterMike

Mickey Rourke


----------



## littlefairywren

Angel Heart


----------



## MasterMike

Robert DeNiro


----------



## kyle

Casino


----------



## MasterMike

Joe Pesci


----------



## kyle

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Donna

Fred Gwynne


----------



## MasterMike

Pet Semetary (_1989_)


----------



## kyle

Michael Lombard


----------



## MasterMike

The Devil's Advocate


----------



## kyle

Charlize Theron


----------



## Donna

Monster


----------



## kyle

Bruce Dern


----------



## MasterMike

The Hateful Eight


----------



## kyle

Michael Madsen


----------



## loonerman

Kill Bill: Vol. 1


----------



## MasterMike

Sonny Chiba


----------



## loonerman

The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift


----------



## MasterMike

Lucas Black


----------



## kyle

Jarhead


----------



## MasterMike

Jamie Foxx


----------



## kyle

White House Down


----------



## Donna

Channing Tatum


----------



## MasterMike

Bullet Train


----------



## kyle

Sandra Bullock


----------



## MasterMike

Speed


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Keanu Reeves


----------



## kyle

The Replacements


----------



## MasterMike

Jon Favreau


----------



## Donna

PCU


----------



## MasterMike

George Clinton (I've seen him and the P-Funk All-Stars three times in concert including this summer, also got his autograph at a CD signing!)


----------



## Donna

So, um, after 13 years and 11,287 posts, do we declare @MasterMike the winner and start a new thread/game?


----------



## MasterMike

I'm.... honored, but nobody wants to continue this thread? Hint: decent meat sandwhich...


----------



## loonerman

I didn’t realize it was a competition. I’d have tried harder.


----------



## kyle

Keep this puppy going! JMHO


----------



## loonerman

Well, Good Will Hunting

Saw it tonight at the Tuesday Night Classics at local theater.


----------



## MasterMike

So we're starting over with no connection to the previous actor/music legend? Alrighty then...
Minnie Driver


----------



## kyle

Grosse Pointe Blank


----------



## MasterMike

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## kyle

Blues Brothers


----------



## MasterMike

John Belushi


----------



## kyle

National Lampoon's Animal House


----------



## MasterMike

Karen Allen


----------



## kyle

The Perfect Storm


----------



## MasterMike

George Clooney


----------



## kyle

Leatherheads


----------



## MasterMike

Renee Zellwegger


----------



## loonerman

George Clooney

Sorry I “jumped the gun”, MasterMike.


----------



## littlefairywren

MasterMike said:


> Renee Zellwegger


Miss Potter


----------



## kyle

Ewan McGregor


----------



## MasterMike

Doctor Sleep


----------



## kyle

Cliff Curtis


----------



## Donna

Training Day


----------



## MasterMike

Eva Mendes


----------



## Donna

Ghost Rider


----------



## MasterMike

Nicolas Cage


----------



## Donna

Valley Girl (83) 

Like fer sure, doncha know!


----------



## MasterMike

Michael Bowen


----------



## littlefairywren

Jackie Brown


----------



## MasterMike

Pam Grier


----------



## kyle

The Package (1989)


----------



## MasterMike

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## kyle

No Country for Old Men


----------



## MasterMike

Javier Bardem


----------



## kyle

Vicky Cristina Barcelona


----------



## MasterMike

Penelope Cruz


----------



## kyle

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides


----------



## MasterMike

Ian McShane


----------



## kyle

John Wick: Chapter 2


----------



## MasterMike

Common


----------



## littlefairywren

Ocean's Eight


----------



## kyle

Anne Hathaway


----------



## MasterMike

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## kyle

Morgan Freeman


----------



## MasterMike

Nurse Betty


----------



## Donna

Greg Kinnear


----------



## MasterMike

Mystery Men


----------



## littlefairywren

William H. Macy


----------



## MasterMike

Fargo


----------



## kyle

Steve Buscemi


----------



## MasterMike

Trees Lounge


----------



## kyle

Michael Imperioli


----------



## MasterMike

Goodfellas


----------



## kyle

Ray Liotta


----------



## MasterMike

Hannibal _(2000)_


----------



## kyle

Ivano Marescotti


----------



## MasterMike

King Arthur _(2004)_


----------



## kyle

Keira Knightley


----------



## MasterMike

Pirates Of The Caribbean: Curse Of The Black Pearl


----------



## kyle

Jonathan Pryce


----------



## MasterMike

Brazil


----------



## kyle

Ian Holm


----------



## MasterMike

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## kyle

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## MasterMike

The Prophecy


----------



## kyle

Christopher Walken


----------



## MasterMike

Wayne's World 2


----------



## kyle

Kim Basinger


----------



## MasterMike

My Stepmother Is An Alien


----------



## kyle

Jon Lovitz


----------



## MasterMike

Happiness


----------



## kyle

Ben Gazzara


----------



## MasterMike

Road House


----------



## Donna

Sam Elliott (Lord help me, that man’s voice!)


----------



## MasterMike

The Big Lebowski


----------



## kyle

didn't see previous post


----------



## Donna

MasterMike said:


> The Big Lebowski


I’ve never watched this movie, but I will now. Luckily I remember seeing the trailer on one of the movie channels. 

Oh, and John Goodman


----------



## kyle

Coyote Ugly


----------



## MasterMike

Maria Bello


----------



## kyle

Grown ups


----------



## MasterMike

Salma Hayek


----------



## kyle

Desperado


----------



## MasterMike

Antonio Banderas


----------



## kyle

Assassins (1995)


----------



## MasterMike

Julianne Moore


----------



## loonerman

Boogie Nights


----------



## kyle

John C. Reilly


----------



## MasterMike

Gangs Of New York


----------



## kyle

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## MasterMike

There Will Be Blood

"I... drink... your... MILKSHAKE!!!!! I drink it up!"


----------

